# DR. aMbRa TrYcoMbs***** SuMmEr BUD baKE*******2011*****12/12 gRowiN'



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2011)

JUNE-AUGUST 2011 

 fEaTuRiing:

 LEMON SKUNK
CHERRY CHEESE LIVERS
PINEAPPLE PUNCH KUSHBERRY
K-TRAIN
SUPER LEMON HAZE
CHURCH
SNOW WHITE

 gERMIation June FROM SEED June 6th. 
One week in the Phototron incubating in the ICU. lights 18/6
Two weeks in the Tent with 600 watts MH lights 12/12
NOW.... till the end 600watts HP to Super Lumen liights 12/12



in the Phototron for the first week18/6



Then into the DR 120 turbo Lover Tent 




First Week in the Tent with my Super Lemon Hazes.  12/12




2nd week with the MH at 600 watts 12/12


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome. Def subscribing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2011)

3 Lemon Skunks





3 Pineapple Punch Kushberries




Group Shot! 



k-train




tight fuckin internodes on a Lemon Skunk


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2011)

I AM PLAYING WITH THESES 


DR 120 TENT
Phototron
6 inch inline exhust fan
4 inch inline intake fan
4 inch intake fan for the 600 watt lights
small oscillating fan
frigdidaire dehumidifier
phat filter
Lumatek 360,400,600,super lumen digital electronic ballast
600 watt MH Digilux Light
600 watt HPS Lumatek Light

 BioBizz All Mix Soil
 Flora Nova Grow
 Flora Nova Bloom
 Bloombastic
 Earth Juice Microblast
 Hygrozyme
 Organic Molasses
 Roots Excelurator
 Huvega Natural Magnesium Formula Plant Suppliment
 Alg-A - Mic liquid Seaweed Concentrate foliar spray

 2 Gallon Airpots
Hanna Ph meter, ph up, ph down, calibration up and down...
water air stone


----------



## fatalack (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice I have beeen checking out those air pots ,always wanted to see first hand how they work. Defiantly subscribed


----------



## Kiki007 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice Ambs.... and I'm sub'd. Nice to see the church in there with your SLH..... it's great for nausea.... but it's leafy.... anyway - I'll be watching girl... good job.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

hElLo AmBErs, iS It Ok tO tYPe noRMaLly, Or ShoUlD i CoNTiNuE In ThiS VaIN? 5u85CRi8eD! peace, DST


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2011)

Whats up doc!! lol........nice line up and set up you got mate, im subbed up for this !!! 
peace


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 29, 2011)

lmao DST, I was thinkin the same. cracking strain choices though, looks like its gonna be a fruity smelling tent. 

call me crazy but that node spacing is EXACTLY the same as my super lemon haze I grew out last round?!


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 29, 2011)

What up doc? You know I'm sub a dub dubbed for this. I'm loving all the tasty strain selections and I got a felling this is gonna be one epic grow for you my dear.

[youtube]ekoH1Et2Vls[/youtube]


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 29, 2011)

all aboard....







-subbed


----------



## del66666 (Jun 29, 2011)

ooooo very nice Amber, got lots there to keep you busy..............im not jealous though....im not.im really fooking not jealous.............i am subscribed though..............ok and a little jealous..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> Nice Ambs.... and I'm sub'd. Nice to see the church in there with your SLH..... it's great for nausea.... but it's leafy.... anyway - I'll be watching girl... good job.


YOOOOO KEEEEEEEKs!!!!!. i love when you show up , your soooo sexy and you know how much i love your whip..hahahha. now ive got to play it...you know the theme song i picked out for you. 
Soooo what is going on with you girl.?????. im dying to know all about your garden. ! what Do You have growing? Im sure your garden is unbelieveably gorgeous.
[youtube]JXXe2aVa1Ek[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2011)

DST said:


> hElLo AmBErs, iS It Ok tO tYPe noRMaLly, Or ShoUlD i CoNTiNuE In ThiS VaIN? 5u85CRi8eD! peace, DST


HeLoLoLoLoLLLLoOOOOOOll DEaStIe!!! 
i WoulD loVe If YoU WoulD coNtiuE to TyPe Like tHis .. I FinD it VeRY VisUALLy StImuLAtiNg.LoLolOLLOllllOLLollll,, NiCE to HAvE You HERe WiTh mE For The SuMMer BUD BAKe!!! PEacE BrOskI!
OR
HeLoLoLoLoLLLLoOOOOOOll DEaStIe!
Ik zou het leuk Indien U coNtiuE naar type zoals deze .. Ik vind het erg VISUEEL StImuLAtiNg.LoLolOLLOllllOLLollll,, Leuk je hier bij mij voor de zomer BUD BAKE! PEace BrOskI!


hahahahhahahhahahh


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 29, 2011)

atwhay aboutway ifway eway allway eakspay inway igpay atinlay 
insteadway


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 29, 2011)

i think i just had a seizure trying to read that lol. who knew you could trigger epilepsy through text


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 29, 2011)

igpay atinlay is oremay ikelay histay.
Please can we just type like normal?
I hate trying to read GaNg$t4 Sp33k.
I'll be cruisin' around in my trollocopter.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Whats up doc!! lol........nice line up and set up you got mate, im subbed up for this !!!
> peace


Thanks PUKKA! Its super cool to have you in my journal. Thanks for subscribing. I really admire your gardening skills and in the fall i really want to try to grow PUKKA style with all the canna products you use. Your Plants are always so amazing and gorgeous with huge buds.Peace


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

Ik weet niet wat "lol" in het nederlandes is, maar vind ik leuk dat in het Fall je vlieg naar Amsterdam voor een vakantie. Ik denk dat een PHAT tijd we willen hebben. Peace meisje! DST.

tot de volgende keer!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HeLoLoLoLoLLLLoOOOOOOll DEaStIe!!!
> i WoulD loVe If YoU WoulD coNtiuE to TyPe Like tHis .. I FinD it VeRY VisUALLy StImuLAtiNg.LoLolOLLOllllOLLollll,, NiCE to HAvE You HERe WiTh mE For The SuMMer BUD BAKe!!! PEacE BrOskI!
> OR
> HeLoLoLoLoLLLLoOOOOOOll DEaStIe!
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao DST, I was thinkin the same. cracking strain choices though, looks like its gonna be a fruity smelling tent.
> 
> call me crazy but that node spacing is EXACTLY the same as my super lemon haze I grew out last round?!


wow wowzer, my little lemon skunk does look like your last lemon!!! except that my lemon is straight and yours look kinda sad like it got cRushed or something.. but i know it made a smashing comeback at any rate.This lemon skunk of mine in the picture is really quite amazing . The little trunk on it is really really thick!!! i cant believe it!!!! I have some really stinky plants in the tent. I am surprised that my Pineapple Punch Kushberry smells so rank.haha.. and sorry about giving you a siezure with my typing. no more i promise. tryna is having some difficutlies as well. 

OH and i think i noticed some sexy balls on one of my Pineapple Punch Kushberries and some female hairs on one of the other ones!!!!!!!! they are soooo tiny i dont think i can get a picture of them.. but its super cool to look at .


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 29, 2011)

it looks like wows has some LST going on.. that's why its all "crushed" (as you put it) over to one side


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2011)

2 out of my 3 Pineapple Punch Kushberries (PPK) are MALE!(thank god i got One female!)
this is the first time i have had any male's in my posession before, to say this is exciting is an understatement. THese plants are so sexy and pretty, parting with them, executing them, mutalating, decapating and stabing them to death will not be easy. lol

I am pretty sure, like 98% sure they are male. I have never seen pollen sacks, or testicle thingy majgy things on any of my MJ plants before, so they are sticking out like a sore thumb. I removed both of the plants from my tent. This will be their last day in Joes Garage.  I will let ya'll know what becomes of them in the next several daze.
Here are some images..











RIP Pineapple Punch Kushberry's

Group shot as of 6/29 and the tent as of this particular photo.
K-Train and Snow White are really stretchinng.
Lemon Skunks are my most promising tight short thick girls. take it easy, DR. Triski


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ooooo very nice Amber, got lots there to keep you busy..............im not jealous though....im not.im really fooking not jealous.............i am subscribed though..............ok and a little jealous..


hey delski, thanks for subbing dude. youve helped me out tremendously with getting this grow going thanks to your wonderful 12/12 journal. and thanks for the ongoing help with answering my questions, i appreciate it very very much. 


mantiszn said:


> all aboard....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha,, cool picture mantis..cool to have you here as well.



Dropastone said:


> What up doc? You know I'm sub a dub dubbed for this. I'm loving all the tasty strain selections and I got a felling this is gonna be one epic grow for you my dear.
> 
> [youtube]ekoH1Et2Vls[/youtube]


I hope so Dropa! take it easy dude! thanks for subin'!


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 29, 2011)

Yo let me encourage you to keep the men for one reason or another;
You should pick out the male you like the best (if you even like one) Are they dense and nicely shaped?
Do a little breeding project yo! Would be excellent first hand experience.

OR if you don't have any interest in plant sex, you could practice growing/training techniques on them.
Like trying out new stress training and such.
Just a thought.


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the males Amber. It was bound to happen sooner or later. Kinda sucks finding a male after all the loving care you give to your babies then to find out there worthless. Although it's not so bad if you want to do some breeding and create your own strains, That aspect has always intrigued me but I've never had the proper space to safely get involved in that. Now that I have a larger grow area I might give it a try sometime.

Take care doc.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks PUKKA! Its super cool to have you in my journal. Thanks for subscribing. I really admire your gardening skills and in the fall i really want to try to grow PUKKA style with all the canna products you use. Your Plants are always so amazing and gorgeous with huge buds.Peace


Haha its cool to be here!! thanks ambs and good luck with the canna run in the spring!!  .....i think you will like them real easy to use with good results!..If your goin with coco, i'd recommened the Canna coco professional plus, i think it realy makes a big difference the stuff is prepared so well and you dont really need to add anything, a lot of people use cheaper stuff with good results tho so, see what you think!

http://www.canna-uk.com/coco_50l_bags


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 30, 2011)

I just pulled two boys myself. I wanted to keep them around to breed but with my modest grow I didn't have the space. Your plants are looking lovely. I like the phototron! I want one just to tell people I have a phototron. Sounds like it does so much more.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jun 30, 2011)

What up DAT? The garden is looking great! I have yet to encounter a male plant myself. Nice pics of what to look out for! Keep up the killa job! I'm subbed and curious to see how your 12/12 run works out. I was planning to do that for my currrent grow, but decided to do Las Fingerez mini movable scrog technique. Good luck and Happy Growing!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> it looks like wows has some LST going on.. that's why its all "crushed" (as you put it) over to one side


got em!!!!!

garden looks good doc regardless of the males, at least you got them out of there before any damage was done!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Yo let me encourage you to keep the men for one reason or another;
> You should pick out the male you like the best (if you even like one) Are they dense and nicely shaped?
> Do a little breeding project yo! Would be excellent first hand experience.
> 
> ...


thanks for the creative ideas C. Indica. I would like to try breeding in the future but its a bit overwhelming for me at this point in my education.I m too scared to have males in my garage. they males are now planted in a rainforest.lol..I might go practice some techniques on them, thats a good idea as well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Sorry to hear about the males Amber. It was bound to happen sooner or later. Kinda sucks finding a male after all the loving care you give to your babies then to find out there worthless. Although it's not so bad if you want to do some breeding and create your own strains, That aspect has always intrigued me but I've never had the proper space to safely get involved in that. Now that I have a larger grow area I might give it a try sometime.
> 
> Take care doc.


Yeah dropa, your new grow room will be optimal for all sorts of wild experiments..hahaha... dont forget to include the experiment room for breeding in your plans dude! I might vernure into that somewhere down the line, but what really is peaking my interest lately is making cannabutter. I enjoy the process very much!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha its cool to be here!! thanks ambs and good luck with the canna run in the spring!!  .....i think you will like them real easy to use with good results!..If your goin with coco, i'd recommened the Canna coco professional plus, i think it realy makes a big difference the stuff is prepared so well and you dont really need to add anything, a lot of people use cheaper stuff with good results tho so, see what you think!
> 
> http://www.canna-uk.com/coco_50l_bags


Thanks PuKKa, i have heard nothing but rave reviews about CAnna. YOur plants are amazing. i look forward to bigger yeilds with Canna products (sounds like an advertisment ..ha)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2011)

mouthmeetsoap said:


> I just pulled two boys myself. I wanted to keep them around to breed but with my modest grow I didn't have the space. Your plants are looking lovely. I like the phototron! I want one just to tell people I have a phototron. Sounds like it does so much more.


hahah, your funny. Thanks for the compliment mouthmeetsoup or soap..what a very bizarre name..hahah ....i feel guilty now or something. maybe i shouldnt curse around you.hahhah, and i like your avitar as well. yeah yu should just tell someone ...I HAVE a PHOTOTRON! and see what they say. Most peopel i have told have absoluetly NO clue what it is.. and then the long discription follows. cool to have you around soapy...hahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What up DAT? The garden is looking great! I have yet to encounter a male plant myself. Nice pics of what to look out for! Keep up the killa job! I'm subbed and curious to see how your 12/12 run works out. I was planning to do that for my currrent grow, but decided to do Las Fingerez mini movable scrog technique. Good luck and Happy Growing!


thanks chronic.. good luck with the LF Scrog! im also curious to see how your plants deveop, im hoping you get a major yeild with scrogging!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> got em!!!!!
> 
> garden looks good doc regardless of the males, at least you got them out of there before any damage was done!


yes wowzie, looking real sweet right now.. but... i have some wierd leaves on my CC livers.. gonna post a picture for you..what do you think.??. no other plant strain has these markings. later wowGee


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2011)

I discovered this damage on one of the leaves of my Cherry Cheese Livers.. 
What could this be? BUg damage or Bad Genetics? or ???????


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2011)

_THESE 2 K TRAINS are really really pretty. THEy are my tallest girls right now.._


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about that too much, check the underside of the leaf but I don't think it's bugs, looks like a nute spill burn on the leaf or possibly just a little stressed leaf that is leaching something out of it, or just a bit of physical damage to it that has broken some of the cells in the leaf causing it to tear when being hit by air currents. Monitor and if it spreads, start worrying, lol. I am sure it'll be fine though bab. Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 1, 2011)

DST said:


> I wouldn't worry about that too much, check the underside of the leaf but I don't think it's bugs, looks like a nute spill burn on the leaf or possibly just a little stressed leaf that is leaching something out of it, or just a bit of physical damage to it that has broken some of the cells in the leaf causing it to tear when being hit by air currents. Monitor and if it spreads, start worrying, lol. I am sure it'll be fine though bab. Peace, DST


HEY d'sT THANK YOU for the words of wisdom! i appreciate it a lot dude!
I did do a foliar spray of some seaweed biobizz about a week ago... and I was hitting the leaves with the nute water while watering.. its so very hard to get around and under these big bottom leaves when watering... at one point i was picking the bottom leaves up and my husband was watering under them.and or visa versa ....but that is kinda tricky and i really dont like man handling those leaves like that. 
cheers
ambs


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

Ambs, please try to man handle leaves as much as possible. I am not really much of a hippy to be honest, but I think our plants appreciate being touched up. Makes them feel loved  or is it that you just don't like your husband touching them like that, hahahaha. Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 1, 2011)

heheheeh, fuck i cant wait till this freakin day is over already.. shit... i ate a very potent brownie last night and had such such a good deep night sleep. Talk about the perfect sleep aid.. damn!!!!
im just drinking some rotten coffee starting the work day ..have to work with some dip shit goof ball today. i wish i was baked.hahaha no wakey bakey this mornin... well i guess your probelby flying high right about now Deastie .. as i do believe your 420 just struck like ...errrr 21 minutes ago.. you lucky son of a bitch!!!! ill get ya back later.. lets see when its my 420 its your...BEDTIME!!! i cant even tease you , you mo foe!!! goddammit!!
hahaha.
yeah, dstie , im get sooo jealous of me husband fondeling the girlys..hahahah, especially when he sticks his nose in their buds.. that REALLY REALLY Pisses me off. Im always yelling at him.. "DONT TOUCH THE BUDS WITH YOUR FOOKING NOSE!!!!" then the wife abuse starts and he gets a hard beating..hahahaha i love slap the bitch up.POW KICK SLAP.. he loves it!!!hahah im sooo mean! Dr. Evil


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> heheheeh, fuck i cant wait till this freakin day is over already.. shit... i ate a very potent brownie last night and had such such a good deep night sleep. Talk about the perfect sleep aid.. damn!!!!
> im just drinking some rotten coffee starting the work day ..have to work with some dip shit goof ball today. i wish i was baked.hahaha no wakey bakey this mornin... well i guess your probelby flying high right about now Deastie .. as i do believe your 420 just struck like ...errrr 21 minutes ago.. you lucky son of a bitch!!!! ill get ya back later.. lets see when its my 420 its your...BEDTIME!!! i cant even tease you , you mo foe!!! goddammit!!
> hahaha.
> yeah, dstie , im get sooo jealous of me husband fondeling the girlys..hahahah, especially when he sticks his nose in their buds.. that REALLY REALLY Pisses me off. Im always yelling at him.. "DONT TOUCH THE BUDS WITH YOUR FOOKING NOSE!!!!" then the wife abuse starts and he gets a hard beating..hahahaha i love slap the bitch up.POW KICK SLAP.. he loves it!!!hahah im sooo mean! Dr. Evil


Hahahahaha my stomach hurts from laughing.
I love sticking my nose in my buds.
Can I stick a nose in yours?

Oh and I tell my gals I love them every time I'm with them.
And I manhandle them too, but I always keep it to a minimum because I know our fingers have oils.
And I don't touch buds, only leaves/stems.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

stoned and late as usual!

seconds out round 2!! odd the CC x L, looks like somethings been chomping at it but could just have chucked out a misshaped leaf, is it just an isolated fan leaf? 

subbed for sheezy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Hahahahaha my stomach hurts from laughing.
> I love sticking my nose in my buds.
> Can I stick a nose in yours?
> 
> ...


hahah, NO WAY can you stick your nose im my buds!!!!!!that is very sweet that you tell your girls how much you love them C.Indica! your a very romantic guy. I can appreciate that and i know your girls do too!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> stoned and late as usual!
> 
> seconds out round 2!! odd the CC x L, looks like somethings been chomping at it but could just have chucked out a misshaped leaf, is it just an isolated fan leaf?
> 
> subbed for sheezy


Hi DGT, there were several leaves involved with the hole damage. The CC livers got the brunt of it.. the cheeziness of them i presume is more subseptable to holes..you know like swiss cheesse.. but it looks like the damage is over at this point.. i dont see any progression and the girls look pretty darn good right now. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2011)

HAPPY 4th OF JULY
One month birthday for the girls!!!!!! 

[youtube]FXeY1j65CMc[/youtube]



LOOKING heathy and nice and green. The Flora Nova nutes are working really well. The two very stretchy girls in the background are the K-Trains.


I need desparatley to even out this very uneven canopy.

So I supercropped my 2 k-trains and my one Pineapple Punch Kushberry. I ended up using some tape to prop them up a bit more because the fan in the tent was really pushing them down. 


Cherry Cheese Livers.. nice and short with tight internodes.. they are really diggin the 12/12 .. exellent strain for this type of growing.. !


Lemon Skunk.. loving it! another exellent 12/12 strain!




cherry cheese livers

i like how this is looking. just over one week with the HP light on 600 watts 12/12 cherry cheese livers

see below whats above. lol


Back home in the tent.. i propt up the lemons and cheeses on a little booster to even the canopy more. this looks soooo much better now!

thank you for stopping by, i hope you all had or are having a wonderful 4th of July. God Bless America!


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

Booster seats for the Lemon babies, how cute, hehe. Looking great in Joes garage, Ambs. Hope you have a nice day yesterday.

Peace, DST


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 5, 2011)

like them pics alot rep ...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

wicked doc, really liking the cc x livers and the lemon skunk!


----------



## del66666 (Jul 5, 2011)

another fine grow Amber,airpots seem to be working for you, love the floor plan lol...........might be eating bacon sandwiches tomorrow, will let you know how it turns out.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

off to another flying start ambs, love the new avatar. btw HST them biatches they love it!


----------



## mygreenheaven (Jul 5, 2011)

nice grow going on here...


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 5, 2011)

I just got a Lemon Skunk clone, my buddy says this pheno gets him 3oz/gallon, but he's using big ass lights like you are.
So hopefully I'll get an ounce out of my little CFL setup.
But mine has wayyyy skinnier leaves, it looks more sativa than yours.

Those K-Trains are ugggggggggly. But don't tell them I said so.
And way to beat them up, you like to rough people up. Your man, your ladies, anybody else?
Lookin' good though. Interested in how those K-Trains are going to turn out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I just got a Lemon Skunk clone, my buddy says this pheno gets him 3oz/gallon, but he's using big ass lights like you are.
> So hopefully I'll get an ounce out of my little CFL setup.
> But mine has wayyyy skinnier leaves, it looks more sativa than yours.
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD!!!!!!! CI you are sooooooo right about the K-Trains.. !! They are sooooo freakin ugly,!!!! i cant bear to look at them anymore. TOTAL Freaks. The nerve of them! 
so because of their pompous attitude i broke thier necks!!!!!! 
I mean really.. one day they are under the light and the next they are 5 inches over it.. THAT shit dont go down in MY CRIB!!! little fuckers.. Now, listen, this is just between you and me and they will NEVER NEVER know that i said this. I like this forum because we are able to get out our deep emotions in a theraputic way about our little babies. I know you understand CI and i appreciate your thoughtfulness. 
Oh and if you tell anyone else about this i will rough you up a little myself.. so you watch out ...dude, ok ,,ok....  later 
oh and congratulations on the lemon skunk. i hope i can pull a pound off of my 3.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 5, 2011)

Hahahahahaha they look like somebody's first fluoro tube grow or something.
I love your vocabulary and enthusiasm. Made me laugh at my computer screen.
Yea I never let my plants hear my bad thoughts. My friends always think I'm crazy when I whisper things like "I don't really like her that much" or "She's too skinny."

Hahahaha this is too funny. I had this indica that was soooo dense during veg. It was all natural, but was like 12" wide and 6" tall.
I was thinking she'd be a beast but once I flowered her she started stretching to like 2"-3" between nodes at the top.
And of course the density at the bottom just meant those branches didn't reach the canopy..

I got screwed because of Indica growth patterns. But I still tell her I love her. And I still do.
Oh god I was transplanting her this morning from a 4ish gallon bucket to a 5ish gallon bucket, for the last month of her life.
Man was that scary. I had to keep moving her around because she was leaning rediculously. And when I finally got the transplant finished she still leans..
Irritating.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

Gangster Leaning on plants we like, haha. well I do.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2011)

HELLO
I was deeply saddened when to my surprise One of my Cherry Cheese Livers grew balls,like, overnight..like thousands came out all at once. Horrifiying!

It was such a beautiful Plant and a perfect 12/12 strain.
Thankfully the other 2 CC Livers i have are female




Male CC Llivers....Good bye.. RIP

Close up of male parts on the CC livers

one day after supercropping...these are the k-trains


one day after supercroppin ...k trains on outsides and pineapple punch kushberry in middle

This K-Train is unbelieveable..This is one and a half days after I supercropped HER!!!
What is her problem?(stay down girl lol)
 Im thinking about supercroppin her again.. 
Has anyone ever done this before.. ????
can you see iwhere i supercropped her? 
What if i supercropped her one more time higher up,right above her last 2 large fan leaves before the cola area??? 

Pineapple Punch Kushberry after a supercrop



AS of July 6, 2011 ...down to 11 plants.. 
have a wonderful day.. !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HELLO
> I was deeply saddened when to my surprise One of my Cherry Cheese Livers grew balls,like, overnight..like thousands came out all at once. Horrifiying!
> 
> It was such a beautiful Plant and a perfect 12/12 strain.
> ...


Hey ambs, shame about the male, just glad for you that you got more mate, everythins lookin real good keep up the good work!!
Looks like you've done a good job on the super croppin to mate, is it your 1st time??
peace


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2011)

HI Pukka,
Thanks dude.
yeah shame about the male. I really thought i lucked out and had 3 girls of CC Livers.. oh well. at least i have 2 still.
this is the second time i have supercropped. It gets easier everytime. Every snap seems to be a bit different , but they all have bounced back.. None as quickly as the k-train though.. that is such a strange plant. It kinda fascinates me.lol
take care pukkabuddy


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Amber the plant's are looking beautiful and I'd say crop her again if that's what you want to do. I know I crop my girls all the time when they get unruly. Most folks don't crop past 2 weeks into flower but I've cropped into the fourth week on several occasions with no ill effects.

Peace and happy medicating.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Hey Amber the plant's are looking beautiful and I'd say crop her again if that's what you want to do. I know I crop my girls all the time when they get unruly. Most folks don't crop past 2 weeks into flower but I've cropped into the fourth week on several occasions with no ill effects.
> 
> Peace and happy medicating.


HELLLLOOOOO DrOpa! Thanks for the compliments on my girls and for answering my question about supercropping. I am going to go forward with the additional supercropping now that i know its def doeable. hahah.. take care dropastone


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 6, 2011)

just keep croppinggggg, cropping, cropping! Id say you have lucked out getting 2/3 females to be honest doc, no shame in that!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2011)

how many days do you guys give in between snaps? is a recovery time essential?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol...new pics up on last page of thread 12 days old...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 6, 2011)

once its pulled back up towards the light, id consider it near enough healed. Im not sure though doc, maybe some veteran croppers can give you some better advice


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

never thought about it....15 minutes or so, lol. Seriously are you wanting to double snap a branch, yer a hardcore chick Ambs, lol, so what has the plant said to you to piss it off enough to go and double snap it? I being a dumb furk would need more clarity in your question Amber, soz, being stwoopid today. Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2011)

Aloha D'ski..lol...are you high again? ololoi hope so..  sugar coated buds on a popsicle stick..ever see that cheech and chong movie Nice Dreams where they sell bud popsicles.hahah i can see you with a bud popsicle coated in thick black hash oil sprinkled - with white shiney trichomes. D-lishous! 
so .. sorry for the confusion ..let me try again
In this picture below I have 2 K-Trains. The one on the right is the bitch i wanna supercrop one more time. She has taken a full recovery from this snap and is pretty much shooting straight up again.. sooooo what i was thinkin about doing is snappin her again. This time i would snap her closer to the end of her top cola. I would snap right above the last 2 larger leaves that look like wings. I would be SHOCKED to hear you have never preformed this type of procedure before. 
Thank you for the lovely compliment bout being hard core.that made my day!


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I am high as a murfurking high thing up in the city of high. We were having a little giggle in the coffeeshop the other day, one of the guys who works there was telling me about this customer who came in and asked if they "had any of those Sky Cakes"? so he was having a giggle and then made a sign and put it on the space muffin basket saying Sky Cakes, and I asked him if they were slightly watered down versions for beginner stoners, they don't quite take you to space, just to the sky.....
Anyway, i iWIll fiNd PiC5 OF oLd d0u8LE Sn4Ps iF tH33 WiSHe5? lol. So yes, please double snap away as you please. I am off to find a pic now...fuk me this will be hard, lol.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 6, 2011)

Those K-Trains would piss off subcool.
I think they should be victims of harsh Supercropping, and then tie them down LST style..


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

hey Ambs, I couldn't find a suitable pic unfrotunately, but just get a snapping, lol. Anyway, since you are a lover of crazy things, here is a pic of a girl I grew a couple of years ago in a grow bag on a shelf, hanging down, or should I say, sticking out. I ended up with a line of little plants growing up. It was called Anasazi OG Kush, after the peeps who lived and built homes in cliffs, lol. I thought it was funny....


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 6, 2011)

hope ur ok n well doc?


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> hope ur ok n well doc?


"1T'$ B33n 9 fR1gG3n' HrS!!1!! Wh3r3 ThE FuC|< H4v3 Y0u Be3n!?!?!?!?!??"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2011)

[youtube]nM9UyPvUiKg[/youtube]

Dropa pass the BHO, DST pass the skycake, Sambo pass the vodka and who the fuck is subcool C.I. ? give me his link i will show him a picture of my k-train to make his dick go limp.
So i went out to the tent with a mission to supercrop my k-trains. I did AND i supercropped a few others as well!!!! i ferking love supercroppping .. it makes my girls look so fashionable. They are starting to take on angles that Picasso would dig. LIke cool cubist paintings in some sort of funky way. 

K-TRAIN.. randy.. claw like leaves ya gotta luv em!they are like something from the divonian age.2nd snap


Snow white...first snap

Kushberry Pineapple PUnch..gets another snap!


k-train....Rhodes.. 2nd snap

more snaps tomorrow..hhah..im addicted..

Peace Out. DR. Amber Trichome


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> "1T'$ B33n 9 fR1gG3n' HrS!!1!! Wh3r3 ThE FuC|< H4v3 Y0u Be3n!?!?!?!?!??"


that is so twisted. i read it like 5 times. i completely understand it, it makes perfect sence and calms my nerves.my anxiety level as deminished and my blood pressure is down. thankyou C.I.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> hope ur ok n well doc?


hey sambo, im well thanks mate!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey sambo, im well thanks mate!


My nerves are rattled, just lost my love.
Glad to see you're all having fun. I hate this day.
Easy on the cropping, pain doesn't always mean gain.
I'm hoping your kidding on the subcool bit, but if you're not go check out the organic sub-forum.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> My nerves are rattled, just lost my love.
> Glad to see you're all having fun. I hate this day.
> Easy on the cropping, pain doesn't always mean gain.
> I'm hoping your kidding on the subcool bit, but if you're not go check out the organic sub-forum.


sorry to hear the bad news CI.. about the lost love.... 
i hope it wanst over smoking weed. I know who was married for almost 18 years and his wife kicked him out of the house and divorce him because he wouldnt stop smoking pot. 
and im kidding aabut that subcool dude.i will check out his sub-forum.. peace Amber


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 6, 2011)

Ehh, I'm sure it had something to do with it. I'm staying positive about it, and definately hoping for a rematch.
She was the one.
Mood is totally fried right now. I admit that if you go by the definition, I am addicted to weed. But I'm not pawning stuff for it or being a loser about it.
I'm sure the grow/my actual garden made it worse too.
But whatever this is about your grow, mind doing me a HUGE favor Doc, and not supercropping the Lemon Skunks?
I want to compare yours to mine. Of course it's your choice, but I'd love to see them as close to natural as possible.
I didn't mean don't talk about his dick, because I thought that was funny as shit. But I thought you'd never heard of him haha.
Try out his JTR eh?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 7, 2011)

hows things hope all ok in the garden i love the pics there well good...


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

No offence Ambs, but that first K-train look like it fell out of the ugly tree....and hit every branch on the way down  lol.

I am going to post some pics of an Art expo that is in Ammies just now (which includes a Dali piece). It's basically just sculptures that have been placed along this big wide road, it's all free and out in the open. Some cool tings. It's called ArtZuid.

Peace, DST


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 7, 2011)

edit I cant quote pictures


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


lol it does look like something out of the nightmare before christmas. off with its head!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

hahaha the pic looks like it should have crudely drawn bats in the background


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha the pic looks like it should have crudely drawn bats in the background


Can you do that for me WOWZER!!
thanks! 1 luv


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2011)

What an Amazing Plant D'st! Thank you for finding and posting it. It does remind me of the K-Train because of its brutal looking strength.
The Anasazi people sound fasinating. I think i will try to find some history about them. I have never heard of them before. 
fuck .. i iused to be able to copy pictures and then paste them into a post like this but i can no longer do that and it sucks!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.campinternet.net/american-history/anasazi-intro.html


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 7, 2011)

Haha the Doc got Ugly Tree seeds.
Don't hit those branches whatever you do!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2011)

ah, your just jealous!!!! kush trainwreck will blow your mind!!!! you wait and see CI.. shes going to make you all eat your mean words about her!!!!! she is a peice of art in the making.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2011)

good evening children of the night!lol
this grey gloomy evening i had a very productive time in joes garage. 
i cleaned up and rearrange things. 
Here is a picture of my Secret Jardin DR120 tent. 
and the wonderful ladies inside!








Pineapple Punch kushberry.. double supercrop.. another resiliant strain..



the two pictures above of "Rhodes" .after a double supercropp.. look at the twisted branch and the two snap sites.. really wicked!kush train


haha, heres the ugly one... Randy..kushtrain. 
What a persistant bitch.. one day after my double supercrop. 






I fucked up this supercropping job on my Super Lemon Haze. I was rubbing the stalk and she just kind fell apart in my fingers i lost a half of her branch to ozzing goop. I mended it with some duct tape. Im not worried , i know she will heal, her sister did last grow with an even worse break. SLHazes are very sensitive to supercropping and great care should be taken with your body mechanics while the procedure is underway. I was in an akward position, and fucked it up. Lesson learned.



My beautiful family. Im so happy with how they are growing. Crank up the Cypress HIll and hit the dance floor.. Rise up to the top.. how high can you GET?
Dont hesitate, dont forget to medicate. Peace out everybody!

[youtube]iatjMEp3bxw[/youtube]


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 7, 2011)

How are the L-Skunks comin' along?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2011)

very very nice Cindica. I am not going to supercrop them!! just for you . hahah.. i actually am supercropping all my other girls because of her. Trying to keep an even canopy is a challange with so many different strains. 
How are you feeling this evening.. ? i hope you can work things out with your love. 
Peace
Amber


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks! I want to see how their top nugs form un-hindered.
+It'll give me an idea of what areas of the plant need assistance.

Ahh I'm feeling better, but still a shipwreck of nervous.
We're still talking, and we both still know we love eachother.
Just some complicated stuff. Such is life.
And thanks for caring, here, pay attention to the bass;
[video=youtube;byeSPOIffVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byeSPOIffVE[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

You fancy coming round and cleaning my place up Amber, I been meaning to hoover and do a pring clean of my stinky room for some time now.......

Thanks for the update, everything looks like it should have little shiney sparkley stars like a toothpaste advert....*Ting*

Hope the grey 
goes away and 
you have a good day

Peace, DST


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 8, 2011)

very nice indeed ..very nice...


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> good evening children of the night!lol
> this grey gloomy evening i had a very productive time in joes garage.
> i cleaned up and rearrange things.
> Here is a picture of my Secret Jardin DR120 tent.
> ...


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

Ambs, well I discovered today that my time was wasted looking for a bloody photo, when all I needed to do was go outside, look into my stank room and there in front of me are 3 branches hanging up that I have double supercropped, lol. So I snapped a happy snappy pic for ya of the 3 amigo's....oh, and btw, wURt ThE F£Ck W45 Th4t M5g u LefT mE aLl a8Oot?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2011)

hahaha, cool picture D'st! I like the black background. Thanks for finding and posting it. supercropping is a really interesting technique. Its funny looking at your photos the branches actually take on a bamboo like effect. thats neat.
sure D'st my husband will clean your place.. he will need to be fed plenty of your delicious herb to complete the job properly.. and will do a maticulous job as i stand by with my whip..lmao...hahahahhahahah..
the secret coded message you originally said you liked.. i must have been high as fuk or sleep walking, unconcious or something because i dont recall typing that at all.. little ditzy this morning from wake n bake.. confusion has set in but feeling good.. need to play pink floyds DAZED and coNFUSED right about now.
have a totally dope weekend edit LEd ZEp amb you fukin ditz
Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Thanks! I want to see how their top nugs form un-hindered.
> +It'll give me an idea of what areas of the plant need assistance.
> 
> Ahh I'm feeling better, but still a shipwreck of nervous.
> ...


very nice video seeeye.pEfect selection really for me this morning..thanks.. I really like YES, saw them in concert in San Diego years ago. They were really good. Do you like ELP?they put on bitchin show as well. hahah .. the bass is my favorite instrument. if you like the bass ya gotta love Steve Harris from Maiden.

Im feeding the girls tonite so i will get some good pictures of the Lemons for you to drooooolll over. 
sorry to hear things are complictated with your love.. keepin simple def has its advantages. Thats how i like to live my life.. nice and simple.
later dude.
Amber


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea, I've got another great song to throw up after I make some breakfast.
I'm jealous you saw them live, that sounds great. ELP? I may have never heard of them, or I'm just having a brainfart.
I play electric bass/cello and I'm about to start Upright bass.
Ahh I'll be droooooolin'.
Yea, I but I can still communicate without feeling awkward, so at least we're still talking.
I imagine we're younger than you, but that could be a crude and rude guess.
Either way we like the fun stuff.

[video=youtube;DwHpDOWhkGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwHpDOWhkGk[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2011)

your probebley younger than me. I think im the oldest one on this site. Im 57 years young.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2011)

only joking.. not quite that old..lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2011)

[youtube]auDv6cf2PBM[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

57, lmao, yeh right Ambs, and I am 21!!!

Anyway, you have a good weekend ya freakin "roll and butter", and tell yer hubby that there's no way I would have any of my visitors cleaning my house - UNLESS THEY MAKE A MESS!!! - so he will get baked and not even have to do any cleaning at all, can you imagine, he will believe Amsterdam is Heaven. And don't get me started about your whip, I just had to delete a whole paragraph of what I wrote, lol................I thought, I can't post that!!! hahahaha.

Peace, DST

EDIT: and the whole reason I wanted to post here, I loved that video you posted, what a freak out, hehe, TEAR DROPS AND GIANT SNAILS


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds like a tool song? Am I right?


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

COREECT! You win todays special prize, a set of lovely garden furniture, lol.


C.Indica said:


> Sounds like a tool song? Am I right?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2011)

and fuzzy slippers!hahah


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

the big slipper...4.00min-ish, hehe. Old skool Billy.
[youtube]bpP8-YPRktM[/youtube]


----------



## blower (Jul 9, 2011)

wont cropping induce bugs or disease for the holes that have been cut.... thats why it betters to LST or FIM


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome thread Dr A,

Brand new to the forums and growing
DST my man..... hope ya all good mate.

How do i subscribe??!!

Regards
TMS


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

blower said:


> wont cropping induce bugs or disease for the holes that have been cut.... thats why it betters to LST or FIM


Now that is a new one to me. I know that plants give of chemicals when they are being eaten by bugs so that predator bugs wil be attracked to the plant. However, I was not aware they gave off chemicals to attract predators when there is damage to the plant. In my experience of supercropping, and I do like to get in and snap it up with my ladies, is that it has not induced a bug infestation yet. In fact the breaks are generally the strongest part of the plant and often produce the largest fruit, both on my MJ plants, and also my tomato plants....that's just my 2 cents.



treemasterskunk said:


> Awesome thread Dr A,
> 
> Brand new to the forums and growing
> DST my man..... hope ya all good mate.
> ...


Hey TMS, good to see you here at Ambers party, tis a blast lad. To subscribe to a thread you can tick the box in the Advanced Reply option, or alternatively go to the top of the page and click on the drop down menu "Thread Tools", and then scroll down to the last possible option (there are 3 options, but due to the colour of the skin RIU uses you cannot actually see what they say, so once you hover over it you might see the Subscribe to Thread, click on that and then select how you want to be notified (i.e by email, or through your control panel). And select away. Hope that makes sense.

Peace, DST


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 10, 2011)

Ahh everything is back to normal.
Makes me feel at home.
Life is good. My lady is at 4 weeks, her buds are starting to get that colored fuzz of trichomes. She is more of a lime green/green lady.

Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 10, 2011)

hows things dr..hope all is well in the garden and things are going smooth for ya..peace..km..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2011)

blower said:


> wont cropping induce bugs or disease for the holes that have been cut.... thats why it betters to LST or FIM


hi, i never really thought of it that way before... supercropping is tooo damn fun not to do.PLUS..i have had nothing but good results from supercropping and never any disease. Yes there are pinch like bamboo scars where the trauma occured but my wounds have all healed at a rate far too fast for infection to set in! Give it a try sometime... Dr. Trichome


treemasterskunk said:


> Awesome thread Dr A,
> 
> Brand new to the forums and growing
> DST my man..... hope ya all good mate.
> ...


TMS, may i bid welcome (in my most evil dracula voice) haha.. i sent you a personal message regarding how to subscribe. Have fun on RIU!!


C.Indica said:


> Ahh everything is back to normal.
> Makes me feel at home.
> Life is good. My lady is at 4 weeks, her buds are starting to get that colored fuzz of trichomes. She is more of a lime green/green lady.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm.


Im very happy to hear that everything is peachy again C. Eye. Can you post an image of you lady? either one.. lol Lime green lady sounds mouth wateringly delicious. my taste buds are exploding just thinking of how juicy she will taste~hahaha


kevin murphy said:


> hows things dr..hope all is well in the garden and things are going smooth for ya..peace..km..


Things is real good KEv.. things are smooth right now..really no issues to worry about , im very very pleased. I hope your doing well!~


Thanks D'st for taking time to help answer a couple of those questions! The comedian video was ridiculously funny!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't have a quality camera, and both the local photographers I know in the area are out of contact. One burned a bridge with me, and the other one's son did the same. Sucks.
But whenever I get the chance with a nice camera I will.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey.Today is the day I switched from 600 watt to Super Lumen. Its going to get much hotter in the tent. Im at day 36 from seed and the girls are flowering full speed ahead. 
I got my Martini Ph meter and used it for the first time tonight. It works very well.
The girls look green and healthy and im very very pleased with how things are shaping up. 



Lemon Skunks




cherry cheese livers


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 11, 2011)

Wait a minute, how many days were they in veg before you switched to 12/12?
Or are they 12/12 from seed?
Lookin' good.
I like the Snow White / Lemon Skunk early buds.
Can't wait to see them full.
Why are the skunks bear clawin'?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 11, 2011)

the early buds look really nice sweet as ..nice pic update...


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

Cherry Cheese Livers look like winners to me Ambs. The clawing skunks look a bit stretchyo to me and I find that the plants that stretch more often than not are more susceptible to the claw effect....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2011)

ill second that i reckon the cc x l looks champion. superlumens on! we are A GO! a little clawing never hurt anyone


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 11, 2011)

new pics lad a few pages from the back..hope all is well on your grow rep...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Wait a minute, how many days were they in veg before you switched to 12/12?
> Or are they 12/12 from seed?
> Lookin' good.
> I like the Snow White / Lemon Skunk early buds.
> ...


yo C.I. i had them in a 18/6 veg for the first week.. then right to 12/12.. the first 2 weeks of 12/12 with my MH 600watts. From that time forward 12/12 HP. Not bad for just over a month old i reckon.



kevin murphy said:


> the early buds look really nice sweet as ..nice pic update...


thanks kev.


DST said:


> Cherry Cheese Livers look like winners to me Ambs. The clawing skunks look a bit stretchyo to me and I find that the plants that stretch more often than not are more susceptible to the claw effect....


ah, so that is what you call that leaf effect. Yeah, i dont know what happened with the lemon skunk. she was a really tight short little bitch up until last week.. then all this stretching took place. so i am a bit disappointed.. I wonder why she suddenly turned on me.lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill second that i reckon the cc x l looks champion. superlumens on! we are A GO! a little clawing never hurt anyone


thanks DGT. im very impressed with the cc livers as a 12/12 grow.. and shes remarkable as a normal grow as well. do you know who invented her? who ever it was is brilliant!
a realy winner. whats does she smoke like? taste, smell, potency??


kevin murphy said:


> new pics lad a few pages from the back..hope all is well on your grow rep...


thanks kev, i will be checkin them out soon dude. have a good one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2011)

Group Shot 7-10-11





K-Trains

k-Train

super lemon haze almost complete rebound after a shit supercrop last week!


Snow White

Pineapple punch Kushberry left.....Snow White Right..


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

mamma frankensteins babies..

gonna be knockout!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> mamma frankensteins babies..
> 
> gonna be knockout!


HEY!! who ya calling Frankenstein babies!! 
you watch it buddy or i will get you low in the mosh pit!
how was the concert.??. i want details..!! how was slayer? was Tom bangin his head again?


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

slayer was impressive i must say.. i saw them last year at download and wasn't impressed at all.. but they really put on a good show this weekend...
towards the end of metallica's set (closing friday) they brought out slayer, anthrax, megadeth and diamond head and played Am I Evil.. all of them on stage together.. they had like 3 or 4 drummers or summit up there... was fucking mental

[video=youtube;oeaBPyTdtKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeaBPyTdtKA[/video]

bunch of geriatrics flailing about on stage.. some hardcore badass geriatrics.. lolz 

slipknot was just insanity...

i'm not the hugest metal head really but overall good enjoyable weekend 




no disrespect on the frankenstein... some of the meanest looking plants i've seen have made the best smoke.. ugly duckling syndrome or summit..




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY!! who ya calling Frankenstein babies!!
> you watch it buddy or i will get you low in the mosh pit!
> how was the concert.??. i want details..!! how was slayer? was Tom bangin his head again?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> slayer was impressive i must say.. i saw them last year at download and wasn't impressed at all.. but they really put on a good show this weekend...
> towards the end of metallica's set (closing friday) they brought out slayer, anthrax, megadeth and diamond head and played Am I Evil.. all of them on stage together.. they had like 3 or 4 drummers or summit up there... was fucking mental
> 
> [video=youtube;oeaBPyTdtKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeaBPyTdtKA[/video]
> ...


hAHAHAHA, that is so awesome.. i wish i could have been there! To see all that evil energy on one stage.. together.. some of my all time favorite musicans. what a treat.. I LOVE Kerry kings beard! what a fuckin freak! 
thanks for posting that video Mantis.. im ready for some more slayer right about now.. hahaha.. take it easy . ugly ducking syndrome.. thats funny cuz del6666 said she looked like a SWAN!!! hahahahahahahahah


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

pussy's...

[video=youtube;_YdpIW6cbZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YdpIW6cbZo[/video]

[video=youtube;eoOi-WMrTvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoOi-WMrTvg&NR=1[/video]


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 11, 2011)

awww im always late to the party . but im here now and Doc you have a forest. 
AWESOME


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> pussy's...
> 
> [video=youtube;_YdpIW6cbZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YdpIW6cbZo[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;eoOi-WMrTvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoOi-WMrTvg&NR=1[/video]


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.. IM ON THE FLOOR LAUGHING...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA... that has got to be the lamest mosh pit i have ever seen im my life!
And whats with the guy in a HAWAIIAN SHIRT AND LAY!!!! UNBELIEVABLE..he MUST have gotten the shit kicked out of him for wearing those CLOTHES alone to a monster metal show like that!!! THOSE chaps in the mosh pit looked like they were on a disco floor..hahahahahahahah... i guess a UK mosh pit and a USA mosh pit are like day and night dude... i have seen some really out of control blood fests in the pit.. literally blood everywhere...! was this an isolated pussy mosh pit event? or are you chaps always soooo chilled ..hahahahahahha.. too fuckin funny! thanks for posting the videos .. I LOVED THem.. 
yeah, i really dont like outdoor festivals when it comes to metal shows because i feel the atmosphere is compromised..i like my metal shows in dark small smokey sweaty intimate venues. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> awww im always late to the party . but im here now and Doc you have a forest.
> AWESOME


hey dude ! better late than never! hope your good! what have you been up to? thanks mane!!!!!! lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2011)

[youtube]SLuXHIovs44[/youtube]


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 11, 2011)

I spotted 3 hawaiin shirts in their haha, they're not all that gay really. best one I actually saw was at prodigy a couple years back, some guy dislocated his shoulder and it took him like 10 mins to get out of there lol.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 11, 2011)

Man, I vegged my current gal 2 months before flowering. And she's still a dense mo'.
You would love her shape.

The only annoying stretch I got was the main cola is like 7" taller than the Jr. Buds.
Well I found a camera, so I'll go shooting tonight. But I need to give it a day for the batteries to charge.
I'll get some pictures of my Flowering gal, my Lemon Skunks that will be my next round, and some bagseed catching sunlight until I can move them outdoors.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

ah man i've missed out on my festival this year, was going to go to a couple but decided on a holiday instead. really and i mean really wanted to go to bestival, the line up was stellar. no holiday next year im going to as many festies as possible. 

hope ya good ambs


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2011)

After one day under Super Lumen wattage this K-Train grew like 2 inches, surpassing the hieght of the light, so i supercropped her a third time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

damn that trainwreck loves to stretch eh


----------



## cannabisguru (Jul 12, 2011)

Fucking blown away and amazed with the grow Doc. Once again, you've outdone yourself!

Makes me want to setup my area again.. and start a couple. I guess you heard about me shutting my operation down. I mean, for fucks sake.. I only had 2 plants going. I had one 'Snow White' and one 'Berry Kush'.. both were 11 days into 12/12 transition.. and weren't all that far away from beginning actual flowering (show sex). I can almost bet that both were female too.. they just had that look to them. You seasoned/experienced growers know what I'm talking about.. sometimes you can just tell that its going to be female.. judging by its stature and look.. and comparing its look/stature to past grows that were also female.

Anyhow, long story short.. I've been shut down for about 3 days now. Taking a break for a while.. until I figure out what's going on. Too much heat around my area.. and if you lived where I lived.. you'd understand why I'm so paranoid. The police don't come around here unless they have a reason.. and I'm the youngest person in this neighborhood.. as the rest of my neighbors are mostly older 'church' going couples. But, I'm nice to them. always wave and say hello to them.. and I never told anyone about me growing. But again, I never grow more than 3 plants per grow, and its very RARE for me to grow 3.. 99% of the time I only grow two plants per grow.. as I only grow for myself.. and nobody else. I also don't sell any of my product.. what I grow is what I smoke. Which again, is why I really don't think they were or are watching me. I mean shit, for 2 plants?!?! Come on now.. pfffft talk about a waste of time and tax payer money.. sheeesh. It's just paranoia.. and me taking precautions to make sure that I'm 'safe' rather than 'sorry'.. ya dig? So again, I highly doubt that they were/are watching me.. but at the same time.. you know what I'm saying?

So yeah, I'm just going to take a break for a while. I've got close to 2 ounces of some Afghani #1 that I harvested 2 weeks ago that I can smoke on. So I'm good for a while.

But anyhow, yours.. like always.. is looking great man.

I'll be subscribing to this one. Good luck with the ladies!


peace..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey, just came back in from the garage to see how the K-Train did last night after her 12 hours of light.. here are the results... yeah, DGT, she does really like to stretch..thanks for the kind words Canni..always nice to have you stop by..
K-Train


HOW DOES she DO THIS SOOOO FAST?????????




hahaha, a piec of my hair, i guess!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

Speedy indeedy......
[youtube]_Rvx8lVukG8[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

hairier than a plug in the german swimming baths them biotches


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 12, 2011)

She wants the lightttttt!
Yo amber, my gals are in my sig, I finally got them on RIU for you cats to drool over.
But your grow is of course lookin' better.
That K-Train is krazy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2011)

i am really impressed with my Pineapple Punch Kushberry girl. 
She really blew me away yesterday when i took her out to feed her.. She is very beautiful. She is very volouptous sporting many many budding sites.She seems to have a perfect figure.Her leaves are a lovely green color and the shape not too fat or too skinney. A super model for sure! The minora like shape gives her a certain spirituality as well.. 
Here are a few pictures of her.











Above .. I supercropped my Snow White. Do you see in the image how her top cropped cola is really hanging low... well i left her like this overnight for her 12 hours of light. I did not get an image this morning..(dum dum) of her recovery so i will explain... Unlike the powerful recovery of my K train supercop, Snow white is much more fragile and sensitive to supercropping. I am now discovering how different strains react so differently to supercropping. Its a real art form. 
This morning she was still hanging very low. her end buds were reaching for the light but not enough to pull her branch back up.. so I mended her with some tape..hahah.. when i did this her buds were really funny looking. they were pointing horizontally instead of straight up. I will get a photo of this later, im sure during lights out today she wont change significanly. 

Smoke Repot:
Snow White.. hahahahaha, what a knock out punching high. Just like Jack Herer, Snow White is a fast hard hitting high.. She makes you feel drunk and relaxed..Very strong inital buzz.. Vaporizing her her taste is kinda grassy. One thick balloon will get me high for a good 3 hours .. so shes not the longest lasting but i like her drunken stoned effect. Very social like herb , really gets me talking...with creative kick to it. Airy buds with long amber hairs.
Pain control was pretty good as well. Nice balance of Indica and Sativa like effects. 

Have a wonderful day.. Dr. Amber Trichome


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

Some strains will have more hollow tubular stems which makes supercropping different for each plant. and in what I have seen the more sativa based plant seem to fall into this category. Perhaps that is due to their extra heightyness (is that a word??). Anyways, sure it'll be hunkydory. Peace, DST


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jul 14, 2011)

Hells Yeah DAT! Nice job! Been a lil while since I've stopped by. Nice pleasant surprise! Your garden is looking nice and you are really honing your skills as a greenthumb. Much respect to you! Once again nice job!!

Btw I went to the mayhem fest. Wasn't to impressed. Nothing special. Megadeth disappointed me for the first time. But at least Holy Wars Kicked Ass! Started pouring as they ended. Overall not my favorite concert at all. Unlike some of the people texting to the big screen saying it was their favorite concert and shit. Lol not even close for me. I did manage to get ChroniCDooM on the screen. Lol my bro said he saw it. Anyway take care!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 14, 2011)

"The Athiarchists" are a two-piece that said they were doing mayhem this year. They're badass, cool guys with lots of enthusiasm.
They love to smoke a good bowl.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Some strains will have more hollow tubular stems which makes supercropping different for each plant. and in what I have seen the more sativa based plant seem to fall into this category. Perhaps that is due to their extra heightyness (is that a word??). Anyways, sure it'll be hunkydory. Peace, DST


thanks for taking time to explain that to me D'stea. Its so nice of you to stop by and give me some vet advice.I Truley apprecate it. I have so much respect for you and really look up to you and your amazing gardening skills. Im really lucky to be friends with you. Your so cool and respectful . Peace and bong grips forever. 


ChroniCDooM said:


> Hells Yeah DAT! Nice job! Been a lil while since I've stopped by. Nice pleasant surprise! Your garden is looking nice and you are really honing your skills as a greenthumb. Much respect to you! Once again nice job!!
> 
> Btw I went to the mayhem fest. Wasn't to impressed. Nothing special. Megadeth disappointed me for the first time. But at least Holy Wars Kicked Ass! Started pouring as they ended. Overall not my favorite concert at all. Unlike some of the people texting to the big screen saying it was their favorite concert and shit. Lol not even close for me. I did manage to get ChroniCDooM on the screen. Lol my bro said he saw it. Anyway take care!


Thank you Chronic. That is really nice of you to say. I really enjoy gardening with Mary Jane. I think its really cool to focus on one type of plant and get to know the techniques and best ways to grow her. I feel like ive learned so much and yet know so very little. Massive respect back to you chronic. 
Sorry to hear about the let down of the show. YOu will have to go to the Judas Priest show now to make up for this one. Indoor venues always seem to create a more intense enviornment for a metal concert. 


C.Indica said:


> "The Athiarchists" are a two-piece that said they were doing mayhem this year. They're badass, cool guys with lots of enthusiasm.
> They love to smoke a good bowl.


cool , never heard of them. I will have to check them out. thanks C'I. later dude.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2011)

Super Cropped Snow white 2 days ago.. she is slowly mending. I had to add some tape to help her maintain her dignity.lol 




Here is a picture of my set up at any angle that you can see how my ducting is situated. 
In the upper left middle i have that ducting with a 4 inch inline fan going into the light to cool it. On the opposite side of the light the ducting goes back out the middle right side and is hooked up by the cieling extending to my door with a window. 
Inside the tent my Phat Filter has ducting hooked up to it to the upper hole in the back right part of the tent cieling with a 6 inch outtake fan sitting on top of the tent. Ducting is then connected to it and extends up the side wall and out the door window. 
Bottom of the right front side of the tent i have my ducting inside the tent hooked to a 4 inch inline fan with ducting extending down on the floor up to the door window. 
So i have 3 ducts sticking out my door window! perfect fit. I hope this helps you out eightydegrees. Let me know how things progress.  I hope this wanst toooo terribly confusing. 


my girls are showing just a slight yellow discoloration in a few of their lower leaves. I plan on adding a boost of nitro tomorrow with their water. Buds are looking plumper everyday. Im hoping for a really sweet turn out in the end of this excelarated short grow. Peace Out Dr. Amber Trichome


----------



## 80degreez (Jul 14, 2011)

Helps a lot! but I just heard my wallet cry


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jul 15, 2011)

What up Amber T? Thanks for the pic of your setup. Nice and tidy space ya got there. As you know my setup is in the closet. I hope to be coming out of the closet next year. Lmao. The area I'm hoping to use looks about the size of the space u got your tent in. I need some shelving space also. I got all kinds of visions for my space once I finally do move from the closet. I actually have a nice under the staircase room you can walk in also that I will prob utilize also. Matter of fact I'll prob use that space and my cabinet I built and am using now. Cool thing bout the under stairs room is that there is ventilation ducting in there I can splice into. Dam I can't wait and am really envious of what ya got going on. I can't wait to grow more than 2 at a time. Anyway I'm rambling just wanted to give ya some props on your grow area. Take care and Happy Growing!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 15, 2011)

Awww Amber, you are having a hard time with ducting and I know it!
When you take ducting, and induce just ONE 90* turn in it, you cut off so much airflow it's REDICULOUS.
I would really like to advise you to take the time, and turn that ducting mess into one straight line if possible.

Lookin' good. I like the eerie glow on the room shot.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice grow Docta! Looking forward to watching it play out. I hope to try my hand at indoor sometime soon, we'll see about that! Subbed


----------



## del66666 (Jul 15, 2011)

hi Ambernooskitinkerbellanoski, ive been doing a few plants in air pots but they seem to go taller and less spread out than my normal pots, maybe just me though...........molasses, ive used it, aint got a clue if it helped or not though, lots of peeps swear by it though....... i dont use now im in coco.........got me 5 fem lemon skunk seeds today and 1 fem barneys lsd......loving your work.....nice cropping........


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 16, 2011)

hello hows things got back 5 min ago just want saythanks for posting and keeping thread alive whilst i was away..


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hello hows things got back 5 min ago just want saythanks for posting and keeping thread alive whilst i was away..


copy n paste alert lololol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

i think he has it scripted haha



sambo020482 said:


> copy n paste alert lololol


----------



## blackxs (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey there, just wanted to chime in here with a few things. Im not a regular here but hopefully I can help you out 

Supercropping is mostly done during the vegetative stage to branches which are not the main colas. I honestly cringed when I saw your one plant had been topped 3 times. Supercropping is done so when the wound heals the stem will be stronger as well as the inner "pipeline" of nutrients being larger and thus hopefully, more efficient. It can be efficientlly utilized in a sog grow to push lower branches farther outwards. If done from an early enough stage on the main side branches, hormonally the plant will treat these as also the main cola - and develop many particularly large buds. It is particularly efficient supercropping side branches while fimming or topping the main cola, which will force the plant to find a new main cola, possibly resulting in many more than what one normally gets if many branches are topped at once - so not only can the fim give 4 new tops but the bottom 4 branches will be "tops." Done right you can have a plant with 8 tops that grow even at the canopy with no LST.
Anyways, I would really recommend against doing it during flowering. You will be starving the buds on top of "supercrop" for nutrients or water until the wound heals. Also you will notice the healed wounds are not appearing larger, as you would notice with a correct supercrop or even with a correct topping, you see a swelling at the joint with the stem. The absence of that tells me this is a weak-stemmed plant bending itself just enough in shape to transfer nutrients. Supercropping the same, main stem 3 times is pointless. It is really just choking the bud each time, until it heals again. Supercropping is mostly done at the base of the branch very near the stem, in order to facilitate a quick response.

What you need to do is simply tie it down. No harm to the plant, and the benefit is two-fold: it allows the canopy to remain even while allowing light to reach those lower budsites. Supercropping is really a vegetative technique, and can be done very efficiently alongside a sea of green or even scrog grows. The main idea here is forcing horiztontal growth, but in your situation with the light where it is - the plant is just going to keep bending up. Essentially the problem is that supercropping is done to "rebuild" the stem, it is not so much a training technique except for horizontal growth (which will not apply to a main stem without external factors such as LST).

Regarding stretching - in my opinion this goes back to the vegetative stage. Stretching is why I personally use a T5 fixture - it can be pushed right against the plants to force it down. Other than that, since you seem to like to use a lot of strains (read your last grow as well  ); I would learn to utilize a LST method. It is very efficient, I personally tie and re-tie down my plants as needed until a week or so in flowering after they are done with that flowering stretching phase. After that it usually looks like a nice even blanket of bud, and the light can be put as close as possible and I do not have to worry about stray stretching plants. A screen of green is also an excellent method - you would be surprised what some cheap PVC and chicken wire can build you. Personally I would also recommend removing any new growth on the bottom 1/3 of the plant during late vegetative and early flowering - those baby buds waste resources being grown while not providing anything to the plant in the form of light energy or anything else. It is usually best to allow the plant to use it's available nutrients on the main colas getting direct light, as those will be the strongest and best buds in the end anyways.

Cheers


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 17, 2011)

Great read, but remember to include Apical Dominance/Auxin Distribution to your methods.
I noticed it in some of your ideas, but left out in others.
I personally don't harm plants besides LST/Topping.
But useful to others.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

I harm my plants everyday....I be burning those bi-otches!!!! lol. childish I know, but it's Monday here!


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

apical dominance to me is really just fancy words for using gravity. auxins (plant hormones) are fed downwards through the plant to lower growth tips that the plant sees as main growth tips, incase anyone wondered.



C.Indica said:


> Great read, but remember to include Apical Dominance/Auxin Distribution to your methods.
> I noticed it in some of your ideas, but left out in others.
> I personally don't harm plants besides LST/Topping.
> But useful to others.


And blackxs, interesting to see you are not an addvocate of supercropping in flower. I have supercropped plenty during flower with great success, and sometimes even more than once on the same branch due to indoor growing and having to train plants and branches inside a cab. I can honestly say that there didn't seem to be any detrimental effect whatsover to the end resulting bud and yield. But that's just what I have seen. You have to rememeber that with a big sun outside then there may be no benefit to doing that. But indoors, you have factors like canopy level, light distribution in the cab, etc. So these are factors that you have to equate into your overall growing technique I guess.

Each to their own, some like to snap, some like to bend. I can assure you my tomatoes that I have supercropped are also loving it.

Peace and bendy branches,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

damn you know i never even thought of supercropping my tommies!?

guess you went a little too far with the HST eh amber? lol she'll bounce right back tho. like the tent open shot. warm inviting glow thing going on.

laters!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey all you stoner monkeys, hope your having a wonderful day or morning or whatever where ever. 
Thanks for stopping by and welcome blackxs. Nice to have you here! I appreciate the constructive critisim and food for thought. 
Thanks dst for helping with his technical question. 

I have tons of images i will be posting this afternoon in an update. Included will be my triple supercropped kush train. I think you might be pleasantly surprised black xs with how she is filling in. Tons of budding sites growing plumper everday! As a beginner i have found that i enjoy to beat up my girls and test the bounderies. AS DST mentioned my grow environment is in constant need of canapy adjustment, supercropping really works well for me. I hope to pursue more experimental testing as i gain knowledge with gardening.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi , im so happy to finally get this update in. I hope your all doing well and you are enjoying your summer.
Lots of stuff has been a brewin in my garden. Things are progressing nicely and buds are fattening up! 
I have had some yellowing leaves which i ended up pruning off most of the girls that had em. Im thinkin that this is either a nitrogen def or a cal mag def.. I have added suppliments of both to the girls diets in the last week.. 
Yesterday i added BLOOMBastic for the first time. 
I really looking foward to a healthy fat harvest. Fingers crossed!!! 
Take care and enjoy the pictures.. thanks for stopping by... later amber

_Praying to the weed god for healthy plants and a successful grow and BIG FAT BUDS!!_




Cherry Cheese Livers



Kushberry left and Ktrain to the right

triple super cropped kushtrain,,fat buds poppin no probems here!




church to the left and a lemon skunk to the right

diagram in the tent now
see below




Group photo OP


k train in front, k train to the back right.. these triple supercropped ladies are really amazing and dishing out some nice buddage!!


LEMON sKuNks




CHURCH..gettin nice and fat! kiki your right ..very leafy!!








PEACE OUT


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

sign into msn doc i tried to pm ya but the inbox is full.


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 18, 2011)

[url=http://www.gifmix.net/create-graphics/make-sign-smileys/][/URL]


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

Can we get close up of the frankie knuckles next update please? all is tick tick tickety boo at joe's garagioo

peace DST


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 18, 2011)

DST said:


> apical dominance to me is really just fancy words for using gravity. auxins (plant hormones) are fed downwards through the plant to lower growth tips that the plant sees as main growth tips, incase anyone wondered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought apical dominance was the highest growth tip, which recieved the most auxins and grew the fattest?
The way you're saying it, the lowest budsites get the most hormones, which isn't true..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2011)

K-TRIAN SUPER KNUCKELS..from a triple supercrop in flowering...



COULD THIS TURN INTO THE SUPER DONKEY DICK IVE ALWAYS DREAMED OF????





VERY PECULIAR LEAF ON THE TRIPLE SUPERCROPPED SWAN. JUST ONE LEAF LIKE THIS..THINGS COULD GET NO STRANGER....

SOME BIOBIZZ BLOOM FOR THESE LILYS...LOTS OF BUDS HERE!!



THE END OF THE LINE FOR THIS FOXGLOVE.. NICE RUN HAHAHA.. DONKY DICK FUR SUR.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

C.Indica, ok, perhaps I wasn't 100% clear, but I thought the fact that I had said "that the plant see's as main growth tips" (linked in with the word gravity - because gravity is telling the plant that the main growth tip is now below the lower branch tips) because you have supercropped or LST'd them. I really didn't think I had to make that clear and re-iiterate the fact since the whole topic was about LST and supercropping at the time. But hormones (auxins) that are used to develop the main growth tip are then fed down this growth tip and then to the tips that are now taking dominance. The plant has to change the way its architecture is developing. So yeh, the auxins do still get fed down from the main growth tip (since that is hwere they were going in the first place). I stand by what I said, it was just said in a way that perhaps needed to be made clearer. Do you honestly think I thought that when you LST or supercrop, the lowest branches grow the biggest?!?!?! Christ, you must think I am a total fukkin eedgit, lol. I am sorry, but the only person who gets to think that is my WIFE!!!

Peace, DST



C.Indica said:


> I thought apical dominance was the highest growth tip, which recieved the most auxins and grew the fattest?
> The way you're saying it, the lowest budsites get the most hormones, which isn't true..


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice FAT FRANKIES!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

woah you should get a job enforcing those knee joints look like you took a claw hammer to them! looks like the k train is loving it though. nice 

whats up with you having mysterious leaf damage!? lol you sure you haven't got a caterpillar in there?

love the foxglove, they were all out when i went to the garden center, had to get lupins


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice update as usual ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 19, 2011)

Rep given and new pics on page 575 ull know what one of my plants are doin it wierd...


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jul 19, 2011)

What up Ambra. Lol. Great update! The girls seem to be doing great. That is an odd leaf. So how long you got to go on this grow. I want to try 12/12 from seed sometime. So how do you like it? Maybe I should try it my next grow. Hmm. I love the staging of the photos you do. I need some backdrop for my pics. Keep up the great job! Happy Growing!


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey dude ! better late than never! hope your good! what have you been up to? thanks mane!!!!!! lmao


 nothing much, trying to bring my oh so ever intriguing Vanilla Kush back along with some new little ones finally. Damn summer heat has me switching up everything around.

Keep up that Super lemon haze


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey doc here's that vid I told ya about of Danzig getting KTFO! Lol
[video=youtube;zfD7agP1yxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfD7agP1yxw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

[video=youtube;zfD7agP1yxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfD7agP1yxw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 19, 2011)

Hahahahahaahahaha I'm smoking my morning bowl and that was funny as shit.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 19, 2011)

jesus amb, that K train has done a full U-turn there, looks like she'll give you a nice return on your investment  wicked job


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2011)

DST said:


> C.Indica, ok, perhaps I wasn't 100% clear, but I thought the fact that I had said "that the plant see's as main growth tips" (linked in with the word gravity - because gravity is telling the plant that the main growth tip is now below the lower branch tips) because you have supercropped or LST'd them. I really didn't think I had to make that clear and re-iiterate the fact since the whole topic was about LST and supercropping at the time. But hormones (auxins) that are used to develop the main growth tip are then fed down this growth tip and then to the tips that are now taking dominance. The plant has to change the way its architecture is developing. So yeh, the auxins do still get fed down from the main growth tip (since that is hwere they were going in the first place). I stand by what I said, it was just said in a way that perhaps needed to be made clearer. Do you honestly think I thought that when you LST or supercrop, the lowest branches grow the biggest?!?!?! Christ, you must think I am a total fukkin eedgit, lol. I am sorry, but the only person who gets to think that is my WIFE!!!
> 
> Peace, DST


hahahah, nice one DST! love that last line...hahaha i got what you were saying dude! thanks for the clarification for our buddy c.indica..!


DST said:


> Nice FAT FRANKIES!!!!


GRACiAz Seniourez


Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah you should get a job enforcing those knee joints look like you took a claw hammer to them! looks like the k train is loving it though. nice
> 
> whats up with you having mysterious leaf damage!? lol you sure you haven't got a caterpillar in there?
> 
> love the foxglove, they were all out when i went to the garden center, had to get lupins





kevin murphy said:


> Very nice update as usual ...


hahaha, claw hammer. ?/ wtf.. need to wiki that.. are u critizing my artistic snappin technique DGtoner? ha.. lets see some of yours then? I spent many years in doctor school and specialize in surgery thats why the healing is state of the art.. lol
the leaf damage is so bizarre. I really dont think a catapillar though. I know you mentioned that before. I saw one bug a month ago but it was more beetle like.. and i dont see a lot of catapillars around my garage.. its a mystery.. and It is just that one leaf on that one girl. None of the other 11 biotchs have any damage like that .. genetics? I kinda like it myself. It gives that sick donkey dick k train even more personality. I love foxgloves. We have them wild all over the place around here. everywhere you look its like foxglove heaven. Wild in the mountains. simply gorgeous.. behind that foxglove you might have noticed a huge cedar tree. I have a circle of Lupine planted around that cedar tree. Those are also everywhere wild around here. I remember you had one in your journal. They are really beautiful plants. 

thanks kev


ChroniCDooM said:


> What up Ambra. Lol. Great update! The girls seem to be doing great. That is an odd leaf. So how long you got to go on this grow. I want to try 12/12 from seed sometime. So how do you like it? Maybe I should try it my next grow. Hmm. I love the staging of the photos you do. I need some backdrop for my pics. Keep up the great job! Happy Growing!


Hey seadoomer. I RREALLY CANT complain about my garden.. the girls are good. yeah there are some yellow leaves but im not worried about them at this point. I really like 12/12 so far and can see myself doing this type of growing agian. Im near day 50 and this is going to such a fast grow. Im really curious about how things will weigh out in the end with my yield. Thanks for the compliment on the staging for the pictures. I use different types of fabric to enhance the plants profile and i like to create unusual exotic atmospheres. It makes photo shooting more fun. and the girls really like it as well. take it easy


mane2008 said:


> nothing much, trying to bring my oh so ever intriguing Vanilla Kush back along with some new little ones finally. Damn summer heat has me switching up everything around.
> Keep up that Super lemon haze


HI mane, yeah summer heat is a big issue for me that is why my lights go on at 6:30 pm and off at 6:30 am. This helps so much with heat issues. is that what you do to? 
take it easy 


C.Indica said:


> Hahahahahaahahaha I'm smoking my morning bowl and that was funny as shit.


hahah, danzig is a very cool dude. that was fucked up. but i watched it like 20 times.. i cant believe he didnt see that coming. he seemed kinda wimpy there. I still like watching his interviews, hes a pretty smart guy. just needs some better fighting skills. hahaha


WOWgrow said:


> jesus amb, that K train has done a full U-turn there, looks like she'll give you a nice return on your investment  wicked job


Thanks wowzer.. i know that ktrain is sick. My favorite plant in the tent right now.. amazing girl. I really love her! take care


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

hahaha i am the last person to be calling anyone's style out ambs!

a claw hammer







excellent for the breaking of knees.

my HST style is more free form.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i am the last person to be calling anyone's style out ambs!
> 
> a claw hammer
> 
> ...


 
HOLY SHIT!!!!! idont just like that last post picture.. i FUKIN LOVE IT!!!!! (not of the hammer but the HST branch)
first of all.. what a dumb ass i am.. thats just a regular freakin hammer man! i have used them all my bloody life. yes, great for breaking kneess and skulls for that matter. i love to crush bones.. as a doctor i have had to preform many brutally morbid autopsies and that is a very handy tool indeed. haha hehehe
Ok this picture of yours.. truely amazing. Its a PErSON!! do you see it Donzer? the neck is slit back with the twisty tie . Its like a jesus crusifiction. by slit neck stangulation. the arms are up in cross like stance ..and i think its a girl with breasts too. its ALIVE!!!!!!!!!! and it makes me hungry for green beans on top of it all!!!!!! killer award winner photo.. i want one! im def going to try your style. wicked don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

Hahaha thats pretty weird I'd not noticed before. does look like a woman with a gag. i wonder what a psychiatrist would make of that. or this

its like A clockwork orange round my way


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hahaha thats pretty weird I'd not noticed before. does look like a woman with a gag. i wonder what a psychiatrist would make of that. or this
> 
> its like A clockwork orange round my way


hahahahha, that one is just as sick.. it looks like torture at the dentists .. like some sick metal mouth piece cranking open someones mouth.. where do you come up with these sick ideas? i would keep this on the low down and not present them to your psychotirst. you might get locked up !!! heheheheheheh .. donzy in a straightjaket.. NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 19, 2011)

It's your own opinion, and you are entitled to do whatever to your plants, but I am personally disgusted by that last one.
Just sayin' haha.
Isn't the whole point of Supercropping to induce fatter veins to rush in more vital fluids?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 20, 2011)

hows things dr..hope all is well in the garden...


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2011)

Aren't plants amazing, no matter what we do to them they find a way round it to continue to grow and develop....trully amazing.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 20, 2011)

think I need to take some inspiration from them...



DST said:


> Aren't plants amazing, no matter what we do to them they find a way round it to continue to grow and develop....trully amazing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> It's your own opinion, and you are entitled to do whatever to your plants, but I am personally disgusted by that last one.
> Just sayin' haha.
> Isn't the whole point of Supercropping to induce fatter veins to rush in more vital fluids?


LMFAO. you really didn't think I did that on purpose did you C.indica? that was a girl from the back of my tent i'd tied up but couldn't get to after that.

first time pics of my weed has disgusted anyone 

well i hope anyway.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2011)

even if you did it on purpose, the plant found a way round it. That's what plants do, they are clever fukkers, unlike us.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> LMFAO. you really didn't think I did that on purpose did you C.indica? that was a girl from the back of my tent i'd tied up but couldn't get to after that.
> 
> first time pics of my weed has disgusted anyone
> 
> well i hope anyway.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 20, 2011)

your grows always disgust me... with how dank they are...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> LMFAO. you really didn't think I did that on purpose did you C.indica? that was a girl from the back of my tent i'd tied up but couldn't get to after that.
> 
> first time pics of my weed has disgusted anyone
> 
> well i hope anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

aye she's a clever ol' bitch that mother nature eh. always finds a way. 

cheers mantiszn lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2011)

Im really very fascinated by supercropping and i am so grateful to you DgT for posting those amazingly spectacular images of your supercropping knuckles/wounds. I want to do a poster or a photo collage with supercropping wound images like the two that you presented Don. I did think momentarily that you set up that 2nd supercrop to play out like that. hahaha, i guess thats a little toooo out there?? ive also thought about starting a supercropping thread with images. Im getting the feeling that there are 2 very different schools of thought on how gardeners FEEL about how far they will go with stressing their plants. Its very interesting to say the least. I really cant imagine not experimenting with stressing a plant in order to gain personal knowledge on what my plant is capable of doing. It is truely amazing how plants find away to heal and growlike you said DST. Take it easy you guys and thanks for the really interesting conversation.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2011)

High Hope your all doing well.
My girls are all taking on such interesting characteristics these days. 
Even my same strain girls look very different from one another. 
In this grow i have seen so many strange and unusal growth. 
As seen in the image below, which is a picture from about 4 days ago, of my 3 lemon Skunks ...they all have different caracteristics and leaf structure. 
One Lemon soars at least 5 inches above the others, why? i cant figure this out. I have given all my girls the same food. One interesting leaf stucture that i have been introduced to is "bear Clawing" .
In the far left girl this is quite evident. The leaves curl under. This bear clawing is on a couple other strain girls as well.
I have just read somewhere that this is caused by Nute overload. But if you can see the bottom leafs.. they look nitro defecient..
Does anyone know this for sure what causes bear clawing? 
Thanks 
Amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

alright Doc!? The bear claw shoalin technique eh...... lol. 9 times out of 10 with the claw your nute mix is a little too hot for the strain. most strains it will just even out in time.

i was looking for the first pic in this link when i found 22 likewise images. i love it check them: http://nowthatsnifty.blogspot.com/2010/02/22-trees-growing-around-objects.html

as for starting a thread, it would probably have some merit but ultimately be ruined by the arguing.  most of the worthwhile threads seem to end up that way these days. you have the positivity to pull it off i'm sure.

laters doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2011)

SUMMER BUD BAKE

yo don that link was great. I needed a good laugh. Im in a lot of pain right now from menstrual cramps and its going to be a long fuckin night.medicating with snow white but it not strong enough. I cant wait for my CHURCH to be done. It is highly recommended as a good stomach and cramp medication. 
I fed the girls tonight some earth juice and hygrozyme. I had a blast getting them out and checking them out, i took some pictures.. feeling that bud porn appeal for real lol. i ve got some sexy bitches.. so check this shit out people.im loving my girls! and i want you to love yours too. peace amber
View attachment 1699793


----------



## brandon727272 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dam Amber, your girls are looking amazing! Which one is your SLH?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 21, 2011)

very nice hun very nice...keep up the good work...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Dam Amber, your girls are looking amazing! Which one is your SLH?


Thanks brandon. hahah, thats a damn good question! i was too absorbed in my photo shoot to note which girl was which. i will work on that for you. 


kevin murphy said:


> very nice hun very nice...keep up the good work...


thanks kevin. i will try


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha I read this last night @ about midnight, high as shit and forgot to say anything!
They all look lovely.
AHHH THE LEMON SKUNK IS DOING SO GOOD! I CAN'T WAIT FOR MINE!
That has that super hairy look to it, I dig it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 22, 2011)

Heya Doc, just skimmed the last couple of pages and your place is hopping! Come a long way in a year baby, nicely done! Just wanted to let ya know the bird has flown so keep your eye to the sky. The pac with the star marked on it is special, there are only a few of those out ; !)

Highlander


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 24, 2011)

hows things dr hope all ok in the garden and the ladies doin good....


----------



## Beansly (Jul 24, 2011)

What up Amber-Teezy!?
I thought I said posted before but I can't find it so I guess I didn't. I was gona say that really far leaning sativa varieties done need high ppm or lots of fertilizer for that matter. Your plants look damn good tho. Keep it up. I'll be lurking beneath...



ChroniCDooM said:


> Hey doc here's that vid I told ya about of Danzig getting KTFO! Lol
> [video=youtube;zfD7agP1yxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfD7agP1yxw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


That's what happens when you're a prick. Can't call him a pussy just yet though. An open shot to the face will knock 90% of people out. But if you look at the way he [danzig] is standing when he's talking to the big dude, it looks like he's waiting (afraid) to get hit. He's leaning on his back foot, with his head turned slightly away although he trying to keep his street cred by attempting to look the fat dude in the eyes still.
Submissive dogs do the same thing....I was kinda heartbroken when that first came out....Danzig's pretty bad ass and he seems like a cool dude in interviews. Too bad about John Christ tho. He was fucking awesome.

[video=youtube;9SYDK_x48Vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SYDK_x48Vo&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 24, 2011)

Yo Docta Ambah, I might have a clue to why your LSkunks are Bear Clawin'.
For one they look suuuuper Sativa, and most Sativas don't like a lot of fertilizer, are they on the same strength as your more Indica dominant plants?
And two, are they directly under your HID?
I just saw a before & after of a Lemon Skunk that was directly under a light and Bear Clawin', and then once moved away from the direct light, flattened out into a beautiful serrated leaf.

Just a thesis, you fill in the blanks.

Where've you been Amber? You keep liking posts but not replying.
Just lurking?


----------



## mugan (Jul 26, 2011)

ooo am getting in on this  nice grow


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 26, 2011)

hope all is goin well dr amber..peace..stay safe..km...


----------



## Beansly (Jul 26, 2011)

'She Rides' is some pretty awesome sex music. I also submit that Lil John stole his 'YEEA-YAAAH" from Danzig. lol


----------



## steeZz (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm so envious of your DR120, the things I would do for that extra foot of space


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Yo Docta Ambah, I might have a clue to why your LSkunks are Bear Clawin'.
> For one they look suuuuper Sativa, and most Sativas don't like a lot of fertilizer, are they on the same strength as your more Indica dominant plants?
> And two, are they directly under your HID?
> I just saw a before & after of a Lemon Skunk that was directly under a light and Bear Clawin', and then once moved away from the direct light, flattened out into a beautiful serrated leaf.
> ...


hahhaha, hahahha, you caught me.. i know im a chronic "liker" i cant help myself..hahahha
I cant tell you how many times i have come onto my journal and tried to post but fucked up and hit the wrong key and got pissed and left. Im sorry. Thanks for everyone stopping by . Im going to do an update tonite.. thanks C.I for everything buddy. I think your right about the nute overload and bearclawing. Dubbzie had the same problem and flushing helped him. I should do the same but im stressed for time.. im in the prime of flowering and want to give some Bloombastic tonite. so until Later stoner monkeys.. i will be back with some eye candy this evening.. Peace Ambs


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, well I am waiting and like a good stoner monkey smoking on a phat joint in the interim........still smoking.......laters, DST


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I cant tell you how many times i have come onto my journal and tried to post but fucked up and hit the wrong key and got pissed and left.


I did this in my journal when replying to your comment just now lol. I tried my best to type out the same thoughts, but yea... that didn't happen.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahhaha, hahahha, you caught me.. i know im a chronic "liker" i cant help myself..hahahha
> I cant tell you how many times i have come onto my journal and tried to post but fucked up and hit the wrong key and got pissed and left. Im sorry. Thanks for everyone stopping by . Im going to do an update tonite.. thanks C.I for everything buddy. I think your right about the nute overload and bearclawing. Dubbzie had the same problem and flushing helped him. I should do the same but im stressed for time.. im in the prime of flowering and want to give some Bloombastic tonite. so until Later stoner monkeys.. i will be back with some eye candy this evening.. Peace Ambs


Can't wait for the update, and for the update after that too see how bloombastic works out XD. I got a free sample of that and rootbastic right after I got my seeds, I looked around and someone said that it was really chemical (cause I'm trying to go organic) and to use it sparingly because it can burn plants very easily. Just thought I'd throw that out there. Did you ever determine which plant was the SLH?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2011)

they are going to have to put me in rehab after i smoke and eat all this!!! 
i say NO NO NO!!!!!!!!hahahah

hey guys, things are really going well for me in the garden, really couldnt be happier with how things are going. Welcome Amy to the 27 Club. RIP 
[youtube]KUmZp8pR1uc[/youtube] 

a little bloombastic to make my girl look bootylicious!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2011)

do i need help my husband thinks im a bud porn pervert. hahaha, i hope you liked the show..hes thinkin about sending me to rehab.this might be the last post ..lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 27, 2011)

k train and cheery cheese liver are mt favorite got to say they look really nice..great update....peace..km..and dont worry tell y husband not wrong with porn he should try it hahahahaha


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

Nowt wrong with being proud of your creations Amber. Nice update lass. So is bloombastic like a pk nute? I see there is a 0 where the N should be. Looks like a small bottle as well. And of course they put a sexy lady on the side...hehehe, that's sure to make things sexy then eh! lol. Keep up the porn, it's normally the men of the house that you need to drag away from porn!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

cracking stuff ambs, really taking off now and the claw seems to be on the wain!. 

that bloombastic is pretty heavy stuff. its damn good but you pay a fortune for it.


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice update Amber, everything seems to be coming along nicely.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

that church looks like its gonna be a fat one doc. the rest of the girls are putting on weight nicely aswell! that bloombastic looks like baby food lol, can you use it in coco don??


----------



## steeZz (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn Dr, you really know what you're doing things are coming along great.
that lemon skunk looks so tantalizing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks you guys for checkin out my girls. Its really nice to have you stop by to wish me well and send your cool postive vibes my way! i appreciate it and so do my girlies! 



kevin murphy said:


> k train and cheery cheese liver are mt favorite got to say they look really nice..great update....peace..km..and dont worry tell y husband not wrong with porn he should try it hahahahaha


oh yeah kev.. they are so amazing.. the k-train especially is a real knock out. totally wicked leaves. shes my top super model right now..haha
hahha, my husband was cracking up yesterday when i did my update when i was looking at the pictures i was going to post .. i was making all sorts of tantilizing remarks about my buds.. hes amazed how much i dig my plants. hes totally supportive and supports the use and legalization of mj 100%! 


DST said:


> Nowt wrong with being proud of your creations Amber. Nice update lass. So is bloombastic like a pk nute? I see there is a 0 where the N should be. Looks like a small bottle as well. And of course they put a sexy lady on the side...hehehe, that's sure to make things sexy then eh! lol. Keep up the porn, it's normally the men of the house that you need to drag away from porn!!!
> 
> Peace, DST


Yeah, d'st.. Bloombastic is a heavy duty flower power sugar fueled nute that is used in the final 4-6 weeks of flowering to increase the buddage. Its not to be used with any other bloom nute with high pk due to the possibility of burn. I love the sexy girl on the bottle.. so cute.  yeah no stopping the doc from the porn.. hahah


Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking stuff ambs, really taking off now and the claw seems to be on the wain!.
> 
> that bloombastic is pretty heavy stuff. its damn good but you pay a fortune for it.


thanks dGt,. Bloombastic is serious shit.. i have burned my girls before with it because i used too much with other bloom feed. Im hoping this time i wont burn em.. even when i did burn the girls before there buds were super delicious! i like this stuff.I got a free bottle from the company a few months ago along with their other product Rootblastic but that did not work very well. It might not have been the product though.. i had chosen some bad soil as well.. It is bloody expensive stuff for sure... I checked the claws this morning.. they arent changing too much but the new leaves above them are NOt clawing soo.. who knows.. Im happy with my claws! 


Dropastone said:


> Nice update Amber, everything seems to be coming along nicely.


Thansk dropa, hope your construction is going well buddy!


WOWgrow said:


> that church looks like its gonna be a fat one doc. the rest of the girls are putting on weight nicely aswell! that bloombastic looks like baby food lol, can you use it in coco don??


hey wowzie, the church is really getting massive.. im really impressed with it. haha bloombastic is like spilt pea baby food looking with a wierd sugary smell to it.. 


steeZz said:


> Damn Dr, you really know what you're doing things are coming along great.
> that lemon skunk looks so tantalizing.


wow, thanks Steezz, what a nice compliment! the skunks sure are pretty. They have a really cool bright white yellow hue to them that make them look super delicious !



Take care! and have a totally bitchin day! peace
Amber


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 27, 2011)

glad things are good....


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 27, 2011)

Hahaha I heard you have Hazy Trains, no wonder it's so damn stretchy, that's like Sativa x Sativa isn't it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Hahaha I heard you have Hazy Trains, no wonder it's so damn stretchy, that's like Sativa x Sativa isn't it?


my god, where in the world did you hear that seeeye! i have a hole bag of them seeds but have been advised by the sender to plant them randomly in the city and watch them grow there! i dont know why this guy sent them to me if they are so pathetic not to grow out in my tent! i dont no anything about these hazytrains but wanna try growin them with love anyway becuase im so absolutely in love with my k-train.. so i will hop on any fuckin train right now! hahahahah.. if its a sativaxsativa, me likey that very mucho! glad to hear things are well with you cee eye!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 27, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> my god, where in the world did you hear that seeeye! i have a hole bag of them seeds but have been advised by the sender to plant them randomly in the city and watch them grow there! i dont know why this guy sent them to me if they are so pathetic not to grow out in my tent! i dont no anything about these hazytrains but wanna try growin them with love anyway becuase im so absolutely in love with my k-train.. so i will hop on any fuckin train right now! hahahahah.. if its a sativaxsativa, me likey that very mucho! glad to hear things are well with you cee eye!


Was searching through the forums, found your post on a thread I just subbed to.

How did you get them, a buddy?
Why does he tell you to trash them?

I support your decision to keep them, but the ultimate test won't be until you've cured that top nug for a month or two, and then smoked it.

Things are great, can you get some detailed shots on your Lemon Skunk, Snow White Fingers, and K Train please?

Meant to say Hazy Train!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Was searching through the forums, found your post on a thread I just subbed to.
> 
> How did you get them, a buddy?
> Why does he tell you to trash them?
> ...


hmmm, would you like some of these hazy trains? i will get the girls out tomorrow for a photoshoot for u seaeye, lovely request!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 27, 2011)

YES!
Wow tomorrow's gonna be great. If dubbzor updates us, there will be so much porn for everyone!

Thanks, I just wanted to compare the three of them.
You can shoot all the other ladies if your heart so desires, I know mine does.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking frickin amazing in yer tent man - can't wait to watch these girls pack on the pounds!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> YES!
> Wow tomorrow's gonna be great. If dubbzor updates us, there will be so much porn for everyone!
> 
> Thanks, I just wanted to compare the three of them.
> You can shoot all the other ladies if your heart so desires, I know mine does.


i cant wait either!!!!hahahaha, its soooo exciting! A Thursday night bud porn special, staring DR. Amber Trichome, Dubbzor and C.Indica! garanteed to get you all so very very HOT! ahahahah and dr amber has big fuckin buds! trust me!!!lmao


Dayzt said:


> Looking frickin amazing in yer tent man - can't wait to watch these girls pack on the pounds!


ahahhaha, I cant either! i got the Bloombastic pumping throught their viens right now, so just like steriods, im hoping that their arms with fatten up like arnold shwartzanaggers! And i think you are def going to pull a pound off you girl Dazyt! fuck yeah!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i cant wait either!!!!hahahaha, its soooo exciting! A Thursday night bud porn special, staring DR. Amber Trichome, Dubbzor and C.Indica! garanteed to get you all so very very HOT! ahahahah and dr amber has big fuckin buds! trust me!!!lmao


DAT! I found another guy growing our exact pheno of lemon skunk!! Check it out: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/434503-first-grow-lemon-skunk-bubbleponics-6.html I guarantee that his is the same just by looking at his branching. Tell me what you think!

Since you guys are busting out the bud porn today, when the clock strikes midnight I'll go grab my skunk ladies and snap a few shots  It's a lemon skunk bud porn Thursday night ya'll! Now if we only had some of this stuff to smoke right now... lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2011)

55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55
55 55 55 55 55 55 55
55 55 55 55 55 55 55
55 55 55 55 55 55 55 
55 55 55 55 55 55 55
55 55 55 55 55 55 55
yes, its so very true my dear friends, day 55 from seed! getting ready for the pRon show tonite.  have a beautiful creative day 
[youtube]0okcA-MINQE[/youtube]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;kFF3pVOHtoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFF3pVOHtoA[/video]


Sorry I couldn't resist!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2011)

That was trippy dubbzie..ehhehehehehehehehh

[youtube]CYIKw91sAWE[/youtube]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 28, 2011)

^^ lmfao....................


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hmmm, would you like some of these hazy trains? i will get the girls out tomorrow for a photoshoot for u seaeye, lovely request!


Oh didn't mean to scream YES! at that, I don't know how we would arrange this, since I won't have them sent to my front door.
I'll brainstorm for a while but if you really don't want them, I'll lock them away in a jar for my years to come.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i cant wait either!!!!hahahaha, its soooo exciting! A Thursday night bud porn special, staring DR. Amber Trichome, Dubbzor and C.Indica! garanteed to get you all so very very HOT! ahahahah and dr amber has big fuckin buds! trust me!!!lmao
> 
> ahahhaha, I cant either! i got the Bloombastic pumping throught their viens right now, so just like steriods, im hoping that their arms with fatten up like arnold shwartzanaggers! And i think you are def going to pull a pound off you girl Dazyt! fuck yeah!


GUESS WHAT ELSE IS TODAY? THURSDAY NIGHT CHOPDOWN!!!
AHHHHHH Today is a GREAT day for rollitup. This is exciting.
I have to charge batteries all day before I can shoot my bagseed, but I'll also get some better closeups on the Lemon Skunk since most of last night's were group shots.
I wish I was flowering my LSkunk to be with you, but vegporn is cool too. Sometimes I like it more because a good veg is tricky, lots of manipulation.



Dubbz0r said:


> DAT! I found another guy growing our exact pheno of lemon skunk!! Check it out: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/434503-first-grow-lemon-skunk-bubbleponics-6.html I guarantee that his is the same just by looking at his branching. Tell me what you think!
> 
> Since you guys are busting out the bud porn today, when the clock strikes midnight I'll go grab my skunk ladies and snap a few shots  It's a lemon skunk bud porn Thursday night ya'll! Now if we only had some of this stuff to smoke right now... lol


Yea after I made my journal I subb'ed to all the LSkunk journals I could find.
Found someone who just planted one, if he PMs me back a link to a journal, I'll send it to you guys.

Wow so much Lemon Skunk in one day..
I'll draw some plans on what I'm going to do to them too, so you can have an early look at their end product.
So much Lemon Skunk!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi CI.. take your time, i got plenty going no where soon.lol You remind me of an ole pal of mine here on RIu . thats neat. 
im got some new ideas for my photoshoot tonite using some monster props. I hope it turns out favorably. I want to get some new color fabrics as well for backgound. 
where is the thursday night chopdown being held tonite? 
Vegporn is really sweet. yes, try to get some intersting angles of models.. i was so involved with my last photoshoot of with my supermodel k-train i was on my back on the floor trying to angle up under her and hurt my back..hahaha .. the lengths one will go to for a good shot! hahaha that bitch has me under her thumb im so i love..heheheh
i like your lemon skunk enthusiasm cee eye! lemon skunk growers unite! hahah
Dubbzy is right , we just need to be smokin her now too!! i hear shes BLINDING!
later dude...


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi CI.. take your time, i got plenty going no where soon.lol You remind me of an ole pal of mine here on RIu . thats neat.
> im got some new ideas for my photoshoot tonite using some monster props. I hope it turns out favorably. I want to get some new color fabrics as well for backgound.
> where is the thursday night chopdown being held tonite?
> Vegporn is really sweet. yes, try to get some intersting angles of models.. i was so involved with my last photoshoot of with my supermodel k-train i was on my back on the floor trying to angle up under her and hurt my back..hahaha .. the lengths one will go to for a good shot! hahaha that bitch has me under her thumb im so i love..heheheh
> ...


Well that's nice, but I'm fairly new so I know I'm not him. Muahaha.
Can't wait to see the photo op, you me and dubb will have a Lemon Skunk Fashion Show!
Haha have you seen subcool's backdrops?
He has a rainbow blanket and a space blanket.
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/408624-thursday-night-chop-down.html It's a CFL thang.

I'll get you all the angles you need. Xena & Kayla look soooo good.
Awww that sucks, I do stuff like that too, but without the hurt.

I'm stoked for the skunk, but I won't be smoking any until october.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello, Here is some Lemon Skunk BUd poRn for my fellow RIUers! 
a light feed with some hygrozyme this evening followed by a exciting photoshoot with my sexy lemon skunk porn queens!
to all u Ukers not showing up and representing you can suck my buds you bloody wankers!!!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 28, 2011)

Those are super nice! The bear claw gives them character  I suppose I'll go get one of my lemon skunk girls and snap some shots lol Lugging these damn plants upstairs is a pain in the arse but it's for you and the other LS friends we've made so it'll be worth it. Be back in a little bit!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you Dubbzy, i cant wait to your bud PrOn!!!


----------



## brandon727272 (Jul 28, 2011)

Those look so delicious, Amber! Do they smell like lemons at all? I imagine them smelling citrusy with that kinda poopy skunk odor, haha! Either way they're looking great. How far from harvest do you think they are? Beautiful pictures too


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi DAT! I'm super stoned from my last fat bowl of Green Crack but I managed to post a good size update with pics in my journal lol Also I came to thrown down my Lemon Skunk pics for you here, so here they are! They are on day 28 of flower. 

View attachment 1710632View attachment 1710642View attachment 1710641View attachment 1710640View attachment 1710639View attachment 1710638View attachment 1710637View attachment 1710636View attachment 1710634View attachment 1710631View attachment 1710635View attachment 1710644


Edit: Btw... You have awesome photography skills. What kind of camera are you using? Unfortunately for now I have to use my Droid for bud porn. They came out ok tonight but yours are top notch. Me likey.


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Ambers, whats up lass, me no likey to suck buds, me prefer to smoke em. I hope you are feeling calmer today???!! Perhaps you should go and speak to your girls, they will calm you I am sure. Have a "Rustig" one meisje! DST


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow I forgot that I was going to get all super in to the photo shoot.
But my girl is just in early veg so it's not that exciting anyways.
Your shoot was beautiful, the lemons were a little overkill, but in a good way.
How's about holding the lemon next to your fattest cola for size reference & a quick laugh?

Fuck.. Amber, Dubb.. I'm so nervous.. I think I might miss my harvest window on my bagseed.. In 6 days (2 days before 8 weeks) I leave town for 6 days..
The only thing that might save me is that there is a little Sativa in her, and I'm growing with CFL's. But since I have the bulbs so close I'm sure that she will finish almost as fast as an HID setup..
If I miss those milky trichomes on my main cola I'll die. I've been waiting 4 months to have a donkey dick of some mindfuck. I swear to god If I get stuck with a 9" bud of pure couchlock, I'm going to be soooo pissed.
I'll go all out on my little Kayla clone either later tonight or tomorrow. I like plants when they are small and I'm doing a lot of manipulation on them.
Lookin' nice Dubb, thanks a lot for carrying all those plants upstairs to shoot, I like how spread they are.
Want to get us some closeups of the branching?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> to all u Ukers not showing up and representing you can suck my buds you bloody wankers!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 29, 2011)

ill always represent uk unless i move to cali then ill be a cross uk x cali representative hahahahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Hi DAT! I'm super stoned from my last fat bowl of Green Crack but I managed to post a good size update with pics in my journal lol Also I came to thrown down my Lemon Skunk pics for you here, so here they are! They are on day 28 of flower.
> 
> View attachment 1710632View attachment 1710642View attachment 1710641View attachment 1710640View attachment 1710639View attachment 1710638View attachment 1710637View attachment 1710636View attachment 1710634View attachment 1710631View attachment 1710635View attachment 1710644
> 
> ...


hey dubbzy, thanks i love taking pictures,its really fun. my camera is shit.. its a small pocket cannon powershot. i need to get a camera like DST's! now talk about photography skills, you check his bud porn out Dubbz? shit , i wet my pants the other day lookin at his girls..heheheh


DST said:


> Hey Ambers, whats up lass, me no likey to suck buds, me prefer to smoke em. I hope you are feeling calmer today???!! Perhaps you should go and speak to your girls, they will calm you I am sure. Have a "Rustig" one meisje! DST


hahaha, yeah i hear ya Deastie, me no likey eatin any buddage..the doc allergic but love love love to schmoke it.Im feeling real nice today, its friday and its my freinds birthday!!! lol... so ive been passing the party balloon all morning.. did you get your ballloon Dee'st? ahahahhahaha have a special day buddy!


kevin murphy said:


> ill always represent uk unless i move to cali then ill be a cross uk x cali representative hahahahaha


 I will always represent the uk too. even though my british passport is expired! lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

we do not tolerate this sort of abuse amber, I count 4 uk riu posts on the last page so stick that in your vape and snort it lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

hehehehehehehehe, ok, who you kiddin wowzer , you love the abuse!!! i have actually never tried that before wowzer..stickin the vap mouth piece up me nose! hehehe, i give it a whirl at 420 today!! your the greatest wowzer. have i told you how much i love your 15 incher lately...lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Wow I forgot that I was going to get all super in to the photo shoot.
> But my girl is just in early veg so it's not that exciting anyways.
> Your shoot was beautiful, the lemons were a little overkill, but in a good way.
> How's about holding the lemon next to your fattest cola for size reference & a quick laugh?
> ...


stale blueberry, never! im super super fresh CI.
Thanks for the lovely compliment on the photoshoot. 
Thats a good idea about the lemon for sizing. 
and just chill kiddo, it will all work out just fine. RElax and enjoy your holidayz in the sun.. your girls will wait for you. they love you! it will all work out in the end and you will have some of the best smoke of your life! peace broski...


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> stale blueberry, never! im super super fresh CI.
> Thanks for the lovely compliment on the photoshoot.
> Thats a good idea about the lemon for sizing.
> and just chill kiddo, it will all work out just fine. RElax and enjoy your holidayz in the sun.. your girls will wait for you. they love you! it will all work out in the end and you will have some of the best smoke of your life! peace broski...


Ever! The reason I like 6' bongs, is because they're fun to hit.
The reason I hate 6' bongs, is because they get stale.
Sad story.

Haha, lemons are a little bit of an abstract shape, but I figure with your hand holdin' it, it will look good.
Might even become a prideshot for you.

Thanks for the good vibes.
I'm just going to relax, I figure she won't grow much on the last week, so the bulbs shouldn't burn her..

I will be enjoyin' my holidays.
Going to a folk music fest in Portland. Stoked.
Hahaha I don't know about best smoke, it was bagseed from random bud that was 80mi north of mexico.
So it's seriously a mystery until I cure the top nug for a month.

The only one I'm worried about is the big bagseed.
I'm sure the other girls will be fine.
Though they will be very thirsty..
I'll brainstorm for several days, and let you know my solutions.

What's your shortest bushiest plant right now?


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

My afternoon started with a 10gram joint my mate rolled for me It was Kush18 by all accounts. I think it was the Psycho Killer bong that put me over the edge though, Was a great day, and night, and we went to an excellent place for food. Thanks for the earlier wishes Mrs Ambs.

Nernight. DST


----------



## ghb (Jul 30, 2011)

amber, i love your new grow, digging the low veg times and so are your plants!, i'm subscribed.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hello, Here is some Lemon Skunk BUd poRn for my fellow RIUers!
> a light feed with some hygrozyme this evening followed by a exciting photoshoot with my sexy lemon skunk porn queens!
> to all u Ukers not showing up and representing you can suck my buds you bloody wankers!!!
> 
> ...


 93

*very nice. beautiful, brilliantly thick pistils . sub-ed.*


93 93/93


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 1, 2011)

hows things hun hope all ok..cant wait for next pic update..want sum pornnnnnn


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2011)

DST said:


> My afternoon started with a 10gram joint my mate rolled for me It was Kush18 by all accounts. I think it was the Psycho Killer bong that put me over the edge though, Was a great day, and night, and we went to an excellent place for food. Thanks for the earlier wishes Mrs Ambs.
> 
> Nernight. DST


Hey Deastie, Im glad you had a wonderfully deliciously killer psycho day! 


ghb said:


> amber, i love your new grow, digging the low veg times and so are your plants!, i'm subscribed.


thanks Ghb. Im really liking it too, just a few more weeks and im done! its nice to have you here.


kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> *very nice. beautiful, brilliantly thick pistils . sub-ed.*
> 
> ...


why thankyou! 


kevin murphy said:


> hows things hun hope all ok..cant wait for next pic update..want sum pornnnnnn


alls good kevs, thanks for stopping by and asking. i had a super cool weeked in the mountains , fuckin stellar conditions! ive never seen so many stars in my life. I even saw the milky way. Ill drop you some views in a bit lad..take care. I hope your outdoor garden is doing well.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks hun it goin well


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey ya'll ! h0pe everyone is chillin and enjoying the hot summer dayz. Im fuckin loving the beautiful weather we are having here.  
spent a super lemon weekend in the mountains.
Came home to some massive pumped up bloombastic buddage on my babes.. 
tomorrows day 60 . big 2 month update tommorrow for all you cowboys and cowgirls..lol k-train is showing amber hairs and will be the first to get chopped..
not too much longer to go!!! Hope all is well in your gardens.. 
take care, amber


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 1, 2011)

sweet pics is that my saves...skimpy that amber i want more next time hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2011)

ok more coming in a few..just for you kevsters


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 1, 2011)

didnt mean pics hun i meant the reef lol...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2011)

oh, hahahha, yeah, it looks like a New York Joint, you can pick your teeth with a New York Joint.. hahha
plenty-o-bud pornage tomorrow..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2011)

riu freinds,ya wanna go on a hike with me? lol.. roll a fatty, blaze it up and hit this trailpeace out doc trichs
edit...that last thumbnail is from last weeks hike..hahahahaha whoops


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 1, 2011)

Such a wicked picture doc!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks wowguzzle. The pictures dont come close to how beautiful this place was. The meadows were a blaze with millions of purple shooting stars and other amazing flowers.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 1, 2011)

very nice them hun...new update on thread...peace,,km,,


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> riu freinds,ya wanna go on a hike with me? lol.. roll a fatty, blaze it up and hit this trailpeace out doc trichs
> edit...that last thumbnail is from last weeks hike..hahahahaha whoops
> 
> View attachment 1715230
> ...


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 1, 2011)

Loving the scenery. Nothing like the good ol' Pacific.
I'm guessing cascades?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 1, 2011)

heya DAT.. garden is looking lovely..

where's that shot of your blueberry (i think it was blueberry) in front of the lake.. you had it as your avatar for a bit..
i've looked through all these pages for it but can't seem to see it.. but i am a man.. so i'm not very good at looking for things..

it was a beautiful shot..

ta


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Loving the scenery. Nothing like the good ol' Pacific.
> I'm guessing cascades?


Yes, Indy, North Cascades ! do you ever get high up there ever? 


mantiszn said:


> heya DAT.. garden is looking lovely..
> 
> where's that shot of your blueberry (i think it was blueberry) in front of the lake.. you had it as your avatar for a bit..
> i've looked through all these pages for it but can't seem to see it.. but i am a man.. so i'm not very good at looking for things..
> ...


Thanks Mantiszn. I dont think i actually ever posted it in my journal. I gave that shot to wowzer, but here it is for you mate!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2011)

you know, i had this other photo as well.. i never posted this one. i pull my hair out sometimes trying to decide which ones are the bestest.. anyway this one is clearer for the mountain but not with the detail of the bud. Peace Amber


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 1, 2011)

both are awesome... have you seen those omni-focus cameras?

http://gizmodo.com/5532765/omni+focus-camera-sees-everything-perfectly

sick technology.. like it says .. obviously photographers enjoy using blur.. but sometimes both deserve full detail..

stunning places jealous as hell...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2011)

nice. very cool technology. I will be looking for that for my next camera. Thanks for letting me know about it mantiszn. Taking pictures in the mountains that is my biggest challenge, always.. getting the foreground and background as clear as possible... together in one image.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 1, 2011)

Those pictures were amazing. I've never been lucky enough to be at such a gorgeous place. Looks like a great place to chill and smoke!! Very jealous...
Those nuggets look dank as fuck too! 

Looking forward to your bud porn as well


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 1, 2011)

Never personally, But recognize the PNW mountain style.
I go to Mt.Rainier alot.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

fine nuggets there dr amber..fine..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

nice shots amber, i could be wrong but i dont think its possible to have the forground and the back in focus or at least not with a digital cam maybe with a SLR or something IDK. either way nice nugs!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2011)

60 60 60 60 60 60 60 60 60 60 60 60 60 60
day 60 60 60 60 60 60
i guess ive been living under a fuckin rock.. Just discovered mac miller today. 
Im in love. stay tuned .....bud porn show tonite
[youtube]h7NJfuVk9hY[/youtube]


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

Cant wait......


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 2, 2011)

Mmmm. I skipped my Skunk update last night.
Muahahaha, I'll get on that.
My camera has been giving me shit lately though, one picture & dead, any batteries.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2011)

WELCOME back my friends to the show that 
NEVER ENDS
Welcome to LA la Land

Part 1

Lemon Skunks


all three girls, the shortest one to the left is getting flushed starting tonite. Her pistils are changing to amber as well as her trichomes. 
The other 2 have gotten one more shot of bloombastic, 4 mls, no color change with them so they will be harvested later

close ups of the larger Lemon skunk colas 


Above is the Cherry Cheese x Livers.. wow what a difference is size! all conditions in the tent were the same..hmmmm??... bloombastic blast tonite!



size difference in the cherry cheese x livers 

smaller girl of teh ccl but her cola is nice and fat unlike the taller one

please stay tuned for part 2... 
now a commercial break and a bong hit


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2011)

[youtube]_MMI1hEScO8[/youtube]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

DAT DAT DAT!!! Loving the bud show! I'm pulling mine out for some shots tonight too! I'm going to do group shots!! New shit !!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2011)

tHE FOlLOWiNG gIRLS bLOOMbAstIC 4MlS thIS eVeNING 

CHURCH 


CHURCH



PINEAPPLE PUNCH KUSHBERRY

PINEAPPLE PUNCH KUSHBERRY 

SNOW WHITE 

SNOW WHITE


and now a commercial break


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2011)

[youtube]UnAbszcy3bs[/youtube]


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 2, 2011)

Everything looks amazing amber! Great job! can't wait for that SLH...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2011)

After a trichome check on the K-Trains ...spoting a few amber trichomes and the recognition of their pistils turning amber i decided to start to flush them.. wow a short 2 months in 12/12 and the kushtrains are my fastest girls to mature!!!

Flushing with some molassas



KUSH TRAINS.. reek like a train should!!!
got about 35 inch hieght for the taller girl.

and some close ups








SUPER LEMON HAZE 
FED hER bLOOmbASTIC, shE LoOKS tO bE pROB mY lONgEST hOLD oUT.
with that funky SATIVA STYLE

close up Super Lemon Haze 


I hope you all enjoyed the show, thanks for stopping by . happy gardening!!!!!!! 
Peace..out.......Amber


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> After a trichome check on the K-Trains ...spoting a few amber trichomes and the recognition of their pistils turning amber i decided to start to flush them.. wow a short 2 months in 12/12 and the kushtrains are my fastest girls to mature!!!
> View attachment 1717881
> Flushing with some molassas
> 
> ...


They're all beautiful, I wish I could be there to give them all a hug. Looks like skinny nugs, but I'm sure they'll all be quality.
I'm baked off my ass right now, so tired/couchlock.
My buddy just got this stuff called Maui Super Dawg, Maui Waui x Chemdawg,


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 3, 2011)

there sweeter porn than charlies anals...


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1717647
> 
> View attachment 1717656
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2011)

beautiful stuff ambs, don't think I've seen pistils as long as your kushtrains. should be a breeze to trim too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> They're all beautiful, I wish I could be there to give them all a hug. Looks like skinny nugs, but I'm sure they'll all be quality.
> I'm baked off my ass right now, so tired/couchlock.
> My buddy just got this stuff called Maui Super Dawg, Maui Waui x Chemdawg,


why dont you hook up with konagirl420and see if you can have a hawaiian high Loowow? Luiwow? whatever.. anyway thanks for the luv SeeEye. hope your enjoying the PNW sunshine and mail me some of that dawg quick mofoe! lmao peace to your lemon skunks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> there sweeter porn than charlies anals...


 yes ..assholes are like opinions everyone has one. how the weather their, your plants are lookin mighty fine outside.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> beautiful stuff ambs, don't think I've seen pistils as long as your kushtrains. should be a breeze to trim too.


thanks donald, your such a gentleman. I hope its a good sign with the pistils being long on my kushtrains. Im looking foward to harvest. Its such a special day! take care


----------



## fatalack (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey I have been dropping in every day or so to see how every thing is going. Looking sweet man  
Just got a few questions. Do those air pots make you have to water alot? I use regular soil pots, and on my flower side I have to water about every 3 or 4 days. How about you?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 4, 2011)

everything that was said above ^^ 

theyre ripening pretty damn quickly, gonna love them molasses as well. hope your good ambs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

have to say ive never bothered with molasses but i see an awful lot of folks using it. Whats the shizz you just give it a dose at about boost time like 3 weeks from chop chop?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

there doin great amber hun just put another couple of sets on...hope all is well hun..


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes ..assholes are like opinions everyone has one. how the weather their, your plants are lookin mighty fine outside.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

like the avatar don lad...


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 4, 2011)

Amazing thread and pics - cant believe I have only just found this doc! Also, those airpots are amazing. Im using them now and im gobsmacked. Got some 9 day old clones in them, went straight to 12/12 from clones under 400w hps. Look at the 2 pics below.

Pic 2: Taken 26th July
Pic 1: Taken 4th Aug 

WW and P.Exp 

Im a bit late but.... subbed


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2011)

fatalack said:


> Hey I have been dropping in every day or so to see how every thing is going. Looking sweet man
> Just got a few questions. Do those air pots make you have to water alot? I use regular soil pots, and on my flower side I have to water about every 3 or 4 days. How about you?


 yo fatalack, i gotta water everyother day or 2 days inbetween, the airpots dry out real quick as far as i am concerned. I have never used anyother pots for my pots.lol.. so have nothing to compare. That is both on the veg side and the flower side. thanks for dropping by . ill check ya later dude. have a sweet day


WOWgrow said:


> everything that was said above ^^
> 
> theyre ripening pretty damn quickly, gonna love them molasses as well. hope your good ambs


 hey wowzie, alls good im going hiking today so gonna go roll some lemony new york toothpicks with my new joint roller..hahahha.. i love molasses its smell puts me into a frenzy..lmao.. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> have to say ive never bothered with molasses but i see an awful lot of folks using it. Whats the shizz you just give it a dose at about boost time like 3 weeks from chop chop?


 hey donzer, hope your good dude. I gave them kushtrains 2 mls per gallon but you might wanna check for sure, wowzer should no.. can you tell us wowzer for sure.thanks mate


mc260377 said:


> Amazing thread and pics - cant believe I have only just found this doc! Also, those airpots are amazing. Im using them now and im gobsmacked. Got some 9 day old clones in them, went straight to 12/12 from clones under 400w hps. Look at the 2 pics below.
> 
> Pic 2: Taken 26th July
> Pic 1: Taken 4th Aug
> ...


where the hell you been mc.. ??? i was wondering what happened to you? looking good in the tent dude, thanks for checkin my grow out. ill check ya later dude.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2011)

oh and KEV.. yeah.. im going to roll some doobies right now and im out the door for a sick hike tody.. i will be back later with some views for you. have a sweet wildfun filled day . peace ambs


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

No probs hun ive put sum pics on mi thread pop by befotre or after the hike..peace..ave a gud un..


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 4, 2011)

> where the hell you been mc.. ??? i was wondering what happened to you? looking good in the tent dude, thanks for checkin my grow out. ill check ya later dude.


Ive been around - just have had to keep a bit of a low profile cos the landlord has been living above me for just over a month renovating. Its doing my head in having to keep sneaking around all the time lol. Not much longer I hope


----------



## streets (Aug 4, 2011)

DUDE i love the church! such a great high, but not the greatest plant, structurally speaking. mine isnt lanky but has alot of side branching which makes for alot of extra trimming. here is a pic of my last one i harvested


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> like the avatar don lad...


 cheers man, got it from a visit to a poison garden in a national trust place. they had allsorts of crazy shit, and a large empty cage where the cannabis plant should be but apparently it was away for 'cleaning' or some shizzle.....


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey donzer, hope your good dude. I gave them kushtrains 2 mls per gallon but you might wanna check for sure, wowzer should no.. can you tell us wowzer for sure.thanks mate


 2ml a gallon eh so not a great big spoonful, for some reason i had it in my head peeps used loads of the stuff as a carb boost. yeah i'm good thanks ambs backs a bit sore. i'm medicating tho hows yaself!?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

sweet don lad


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2011)

Those lemons make me want to go and make some cup cakes....mmmmn. Job for the weekend. How you doing Amber? I read somewhere that you were going to start flushing...how time flies. Well looks like I will be flexing my fingers fairly soon and putting the bonsai trimmers to practice as well.

So do you have a holiday snake? haha. We sometimes make a chain with the number of days too our holiday (out of paper or something equally as potty). Makes you feel like a child again, hehe.

Take is easy gal.

Peace, DST


----------



## del66666 (Aug 5, 2011)

hey ambernooski hows the garden................you growing lemons now....i got some peppers growing 12-12 from seed...........you got some tall girls there.....them bloody air pots........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

mc260377 said:


> Ive been around - just have had to keep a bit of a low profile cos the landlord has been living above me for just over a month renovating. Its doing my head in having to keep sneaking around all the time lol. Not much longer I hope


mc, hey sorrry to hear that shitty situation at your place. Do you have a good filter ?i think you should be just fine.im really hoping everything will be ok. I totally understand your paranoid. ... your girls look lovely and i will look foward to fast huge buds! take it easy mc


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2ml a gallon eh so not a great big spoonful, for some reason i had it in my head peeps used loads of the stuff as a carb boost. yeah i'm good thanks ambs backs a bit sore. i'm medicating tho hows yaself!?


I thought the standard dose was one tablespoon per gallon, I just put a massive spoonfull of the shit into 4L of mixture lol. It can't burn so no harm done really


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

streets said:


> DUDE i love the church! such a great high, but not the greatest plant, structurally speaking. mine isnt lanky but has alot of side branching which makes for alot of extra trimming. here is a pic of my last one i harvested


streeets , hey dude, cool to see ya here. Church is a really sweet high, and im hoping to use it for some potent nausea/cramping/pain medication. Your church looks so damn delicious. Super frosty, really impressive streets! My church, as you see in my picutures, for a 12/12 is actually one of my strongest girls. and here buds are really nice and big/fluffy. She did have HUGE leaves , but im really impressed by her structure and boldness. i did not top or fim her, just one focused cola, her side branches are quite manageable as well. Shes a really winner in my tent. Im so looking foward to smokin her. take it easy streets.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I thought the standard dose was one tablespoon per gallon, I just put a massive spoonfull of the shit into 4L of mixture lol. It can't burn so no harm done really


hey wowzer! how are you dude. yah, so i went way tooooo super light with the molasses. the massive spoonful sounds better. 5 mls = 1 teaspoon....
im really excited about a new HST that i have underway right now... im drowning my lemon skunk as a cure while grow. later wowzie..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man, got it from a visit to a poison garden in a national trust place. they had allsorts of crazy shit, and a large empty cage where the cannabis plant should be but apparently it was away for 'cleaning' or some shizzle.....
> 
> 2ml a gallon eh so not a great big spoonful, for some reason i had it in my head peeps used loads of the stuff as a carb boost. yeah i'm good thanks ambs backs a bit sore. i'm medicating tho hows yaself!?


yeah, see above.. wowzer said one massive spoonful..i was way underfeeding..
Im really good donald. having a totally chilled day after a spectaular hike in the mountains yesterday.wow, what a spiritual uplifting experience. the hike was a killer.. i mean 4 miles up with an elevation gain of 4500 feet, 72 switchbacks, approx. 1000 vertical feet per mile. Picture this.. a beautiful lake , wildflowers peaking, a dark dry forest , butterflies everywhere, eagles, hawks, osprey, mamots, chiipmunks, groose, snow capped mountains, 360 degree view, waterfallls, .... so i get to the top light a doobie and take it all in. My husband rolled the joints so i didnt know what he rolled but i was so relaxed at the summit i fell asleep on a rock!!!!!!!!! my body was pulled into this rock like some kind of magnet..it was wild..whatever the dope was gave me a severe case of ROCK LOCK! hahaha.. take it easy donnie!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Those lemons make me want to go and make some cup cakes....mmmmn. Job for the weekend. How you doing Amber? I read somewhere that you were going to start flushing...how time flies. Well looks like I will be flexing my fingers fairly soon and putting the bonsai trimmers to practice as well.
> 
> So do you have a holiday snake? haha. We sometimes make a chain with the number of days too our holiday (out of paper or something equally as potty). Makes you feel like a child again, hehe.
> 
> ...


haha, ive heard about that chain thing.. thats funny. a holiday snake..funny stuff. i have a huge calander and i have been coloring in the weeks with stars and words and stuff like that and eveyday im getting more excited about having a break from my fukin sick grinding depressing job.
d'st your harvest looks mighty delicious. Nice hanging job. It must reek in there..hahaha
have a wild weekend buddy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hey ambernooski hows the garden................you growing lemons now....i got some peppers growing 12-12 from seed...........you got some tall girls there.....them bloody air pots........


deszter dude, hows my 12/12 buddy? gardens getting real ripe and sugary things are happening in there right now. Im drowing one of my lemon skunks and flushing the 2 kushtrains...haha..those kushtrains were supercropped 3 times and still managed to be the first girls to be harvested..amazing shitz been going on in my tent and its all coming to a very very quick end now here in the next couple weeks. I remeber you mentioned you dont like the airpots for 12/12 .. yeah.. i wonder what would happen if i changed up my pots for the next 12/12 i do.. i will def do that .
how are your bubblebombs doing?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

8-4  dROWNIn a lemon skunk for a week or so as a different approach to curing . im drowning her in molasses and water.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

i like his glasses.hahha
[youtube]-5EmnQp3V48[/youtube]


----------



## streets (Aug 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> streeets , hey dude, cool to see ya here. Church is a really sweet high, and im hoping to use it for some potent nausea/cramping/pain medication. Your church looks so damn delicious. Super frosty, really impressive streets! My church, as you see in my picutures, for a 12/12 is actually one of my strongest girls. and here buds are really nice and big/fluffy. She did have HUGE leaves , but im really impressed by her structure and boldness. i did not top or fim her, just one focused cola, her side branches are quite manageable as well. Shes a really winner in my tent. Im so looking foward to smokin her. take it easy streets.lol


the buds are great and harden out the last couple weeks. possibly different phenos, have you tried vegging her? here is my church at 3 weeks flower , topped, trimmed and trained vegged for 30 days


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

streets said:


> the buds are great and harden out the last couple weeks. possibly different phenos, have you tried vegging her? here is my church at 3 weeks flower , topped, trimmed and trained vegged for 30 days


beautiful gardening with the church! i have not tried vegging her yet. I have one more seed of her for next round. Im looking foward to seeing her in a longer veg.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 8-4  dROWNIn a lemon skunk for a week or so as a different approach to curing . im drowning her in molasses and water.
> View attachment 1721245


Can't wait for the smoke report and finished bud porn!! How do your LS girls smell?? Mine started out REAL skunk like. Now they have a sweet citrus like aroma that gives me nasal pleasure lol No sign of skunk smell what-so-eva.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi RIU friends. I would like to share some pretty picutures from a hike a did yesterday. I hope you enjoy looking at them. I brought along some wonderful herb, including a monster blueberry bud.lol... happy trails ... amber


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

Excellent pics hun..very nice id love to live sumwere like that i want sum of that beer and bud lol...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Can't wait for the smoke report and finished bud porn!! How do your LS girls smell?? Mine started out REAL skunk like. Now they have a sweet citrus like aroma that gives me nasal pleasure lol No sign of skunk smell what-so-eva.


yeah, i cant wait either.. shit dubbzy, with alll the different strains i have now i have to get more curing jars. hahahha, i love having so many different flavors to choose from. it makes medicating very enjoyable. My lemon skunks arent too nasal punching. its so hard to distinguish aromas in my garage with all the different strains. The ktrain is really stinky.. it sticks out the most. Lemon Skunk is kinda sutttle skunky smell.. not real lemony like the super lemon haze.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> Excellent pics hun..very nice id love to live sumwere like that i want sum of that beer and bud lol...


hahaha, i wanna live up there too kev, i hate going back to the ghetto.lol..that beeer was soooooo delicious. hard to find as well. i just got lucky with finding it. im going to try to hunt some more down tonite. have a good one murph!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

Hunt em down and send some my way lol..


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 5, 2011)

hello doc, lovely pics as always, you see the sickest sights!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah, i cant wait either.. shit dubbzy, with alll the different strains i have now i have to get more curing jars. hahahha, i love having so many different flavors to choose from. it makes medicating very enjoyable. My lemon skunks arent too nasal punching. its so hard to distinguish aromas in my garage with all the different strains. The ktrain is really stinky.. it sticks out the most. Lemon Skunk is kinda sutttle skunky smell.. not real lemony like the super lemon haze.


Do they get their own smells once they take to the jars and curing begins?


----------



## kether noir (Aug 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah, i cant wait either.. shit dubbzy, with alll the different strains i have now i have to get more curing jars. hahahha, i love having so many different flavors to choose from. it makes medicating very enjoyable. My lemon skunks arent too nasal punching. its so hard to distinguish aromas in my garage with all the different strains. The ktrain is really stinky.. it sticks out the most. Lemon Skunk is kinda sutttle skunky smell.. not real lemony like the super lemon haze.


93

*sounds brilliant. i love the selection myself. its nice, as they cure and the individual terpens take over the **chlorophyll. each so distinctive. i have a cross of kaboom by tga and super lemon haze. way more lemon in flavour then the SLH on its own. the lemon skunk is not as strong on the limon and citron trepens, just not as prominent as the SLH or kaboom.

the stinky ones usually cure the best in my opinion. im excited for you. my last round i had to by 8 more large jars, being that i had 15 bloody strains. and i agree, having a good selection of flavours, odors, & effects is the way to go.


*93 93/93


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 6, 2011)

Mornin hun..the pics are mint im still waiting for my beer lol


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

Wowsers that is beautiful Amber!!!! My sort of scenery. Thanks for sharing those wonderful pics. Nature sure ius a beautiful thing....buds are also cool as well, lol. HAve a good un, peace, DST



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi RIU friends. I would like to share some pretty picutures from a hike a did yesterday. I hope you enjoy looking at them. I brought along some wonderful herb, including a monster blueberry bud.lol... happy trails ... amber
> 
> 
> View attachment 1721473
> ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 7, 2011)

mornin hun hows things u gone quiet u to baked to post anything lol..anyway hope things ok..peace..km


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

She's probably out enjoying the 100's of different shades of blues in them there mountains. Lucky us have grey shades today, with spatterings of a colour reminiscent of the afore mentioned blue.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 7, 2011)

lol..dst lad..how lucky is she...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 7, 2011)

Very lucky! Those mountains are absolutely gorgeous... I've never been lucky enough to see anything like that in person. My state is flat and surrounded by water with no mountains in site lol

DAT here are a few shots of my lemon skunk girls I thought you might enjoy 

















Hope all is well DAT!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Do they get their own smells once they take to the jars and curing begins?


oh yeah they do dubbzy, the smells really take effect in the curing jars. My super lemon haze has an amazing lemon citrus aroma, its so overpowering and delicious smelling. It would put your sniffer on cloud nine..hahaha.. 
My blueberrys as well have a sweet fruity smell. My snow white has more of a peppery skunk smell. haha, when i look at your beautiful garden dubbzy its hard to believe this is your first grow because your doing so well, im really happy for you brotha and your patient is very lucky to have you as their caretaker.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 7, 2011)

93

such nice pictures. im almost sold on 12/12 from seed. half my garden is as of now, and is also a good bit ahead of the plants that were in veg.
keep up the bud/plant porn.


93 93/93


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice hun and the bud porn is amazing hun as usual....your like jenna jameson lol


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 7, 2011)

dubbzy..... this is your first grow? 
i had no idea..... hats off to you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> *sounds brilliant. i love the selection myself. its nice, as they cure and the individual terpens take over the **chlorophyll. each so distinctive. i have a cross of kaboom by tga and super lemon haze. way more lemon in flavour then the SLH on its own. the lemon skunk is not as strong on the limon and citron trepens, just not as prominent as the SLH or kaboom.*
> 
> ...


hello Kether Noir, thanks for stopping by my journal and posting such interesting information. I have never heard of kaboom before. It sounds potent and im very interested in the intense aroma it produces. Have you had much experience with drowning your plants for better tasting buds? Im doing that now with one of my lemon skunks. are you going to be starting a new grow soon and what strains?


----------



## kether noir (Aug 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hello Kether Noir, thanks for stopping by my journal and posting such interesting information. I have never heard of kaboom before. It sounds potent and im very interested in the intense aroma it produces. Have you had much experience with drowning your plants for better tasting buds? Im doing that now with one of my lemon skunks. are you going to be starting a new grow soon and what strains?


93

*hello* *dr.*
*the goal now is to keep it going constantly. i have 11 plants in flower. some started there, the vegged ones just moved in. working with: burmese kush, super sour og, emerald jack, exodus cheese, vortex, cheese quake, ace of spades and 3rd dimension. 

i am about to start a few more: kaboom x slh (i call it 'lemon drop', and it is aptly named) bubble gum x slh, super lemon haze, white russian, kushage, sage n sour, black berry kush, haze no.1, strawberry cream, snow cap, and some others. there is a link in my signature (the second link is the current grow)

the kaboom is very intense and potent. and yes i do have experience with drowning and light deficiency at the end of the plants cycle. i find uvb cfls to increase potency as well. i normally starve the plants for the last three weeks to a month, skip a watering.....then submerge the soil. the darkness for a couple days only seems to help white strains for some reason. but, drowning the roots makes for a quick cure and tasty smoke. kinda baked so im going on like a stoned bloke.......makes sense.*


93 93/93


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> very nice hun and the bud porn is amazing hun as usual....your like jenna jameson lol


Ah, well i never! HOW DARE YOU COMPARE ME TO THE MINDLESS BIMBO! I DONT think she would even have a clue on how to grow some good bud.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 7, 2011)

i didnt mean that hun and wasnt comparing u to it i meant the buds lol...meaning gorgeous haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

yeah right,go do a bong hit and go watch some porn.
hahahhaha


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 7, 2011)

lol amber hun......


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh yeah they do dubbzy, the smells really take effect in the curing jars. My super lemon haze has an amazing lemon citrus aroma, its so overpowering and delicious smelling. It would put your sniffer on cloud nine..hahaha..
> My blueberrys as well have a sweet fruity smell. My snow white has more of a peppery skunk smell. haha, when i look at your beautiful garden dubbzy its hard to believe this is your first grow because your doing so well, im really happy for you brotha and your patient is very lucky to have you as their caretaker.


I figured they would but I wasn't sure. With all the strains you have going I'm envious of all the wonderful smells you have! lol All 3 strains of mine have very different & distinct smells just sitting in the garden. Wonder how much stronger the smell is going to get after curing...mmmm I can't wait. As always thank you for the kind words, they are extremely encouraging! 



mellokitty said:


> dubbzy..... this is your first grow?
> i had no idea..... hats off to you.


Indeed it is! Thank you kitty  I'm doing the best I can. In another month, give or take, the girls should be ready to harvest. Happy dayzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> such nice pictures. im almost sold on 12/12 from seed. half my garden is as of now, and is also a good bit ahead of the plants that were in veg.
> keep up the bud/plant porn.
> ...


wow kether i did not realize you were doing 12/12 as well. Yeah, i know what you mean about 12/12. Its really quite nice. It has soooo many benifits . Its quick, saves money and energy. If you like the flowering cycle, you dont have to wait. You can run many strains at the same time. Its a space saver. The only drawback i see with my 12/12 grow at this point is less leaves then a long veg for making hash or canna butter. I have been collecting all my leaves since the very first one dropped 6 weeks or so ago. Im curious how much many oz i will get from my harvest this go.
There are so many wonderful ways of growing that i want to expereince. Waterfarm, vertical, moveable scrog....all are so challenging and fun. I love growing dope. going to get some budpron tonite.. later


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

kevin murphy .... sexual predator


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

finally asleep!!!!!!! team murphy zzzzzzzzzzzzz ...
jokin murph dont worry.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

lol, or so she says, but really shes throwing darts at a picture of your avy kev


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

hahahah, funny wowzer. yeah! the girls are finally up now. Im headed out to the garage to smell and play with them!!!!! here are a few shots from a couple days ago.

everyone one in the show!


fuckin K TRAIN. i just love this strain.Highly recommend it for a 12/12 grow. I triple super cropped her and shes still the first to harvest


close up of some wicked sick K train buds, i love the cone shape and mean straight pistils




lemon skunk a'drowing. what a beautiful death.


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 7, 2011)

Those pistils are massive! How far out from harvest are you? They're plumping up huge  Hope you're doing well amber.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Those pistils are massive! How far out from harvest are you? They're plumping up huge  Hope you're doing well amber.


hey brandon kiddo! lol.. flushing now!!!!!!!! YEaH!! im choppin my ktrains and that one drownin lemon skunk this week!! holy shit this was so damn quick! I highly recommend 12/12 growing for paitents in need of medication ASAP!!! 
CHURCH UP NEXT!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

CHURCH ON SUNDAY..FLUSH FLUSH...
I was looking for more curing jars at the salvation army, didnt find any BUT found this wonderful fabric! 
have a pleasant work week.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh hellzzzzz yeaaaa DAT...... That's what I like to see!! That K Train is looking super tasty. I'm coming over to smoke some heh (more wishful thinking lol) Me loves ur budz


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

yours dont look so bad either!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

ill keep it short and sweet there very nice amber hun haha


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Amber, wasn't sure what you meant with FLush Flush, are you flushing that church already? looks like it could go a little bit longer, but then I am not sure if that's what you meant. Anyway, I also flush thoughts of going to church on a Sudnay down the toilet, hehe. Hope you had a nice weekend, Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Amber, wasn't sure what you meant with FLush Flush, are you flushing that church already? looks like it could go a little bit longer, but then I am not sure if that's what you meant. Anyway, I also flush thoughts of going to church on a Sudnay down the toilet, hehe. Hope you had a nice weekend, Peace, DST


haha,oh, i was going to flush her but i thinks i will bloombastic here tonite instead, thanks for stopping by and giving me some vet advice Deastie! have a sunshiney day full of smoking unicorn clouds.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

My word we had a tropical rain storm, was bucketing it down, literally. I collected 10 gallons in my buckets. Don't think the outside ladies where too happy with it. Ah well, we pray for those unicorn clouds

What is your flushing routine Amber? Personally I don't hold too much weight in excessive flushing of plants. I just keep feeding and then give them a couple of waters at the end, nothing excessive like I use to do, fukking pouring gallons of water through buckets, what a chorey snore, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2011)

hey dst, sorry to hear about the terrible weather..im really funny about how i end my girls life and feeding. Im a bit indecicive and start to flush, then start to feed, then flush.. hahahah, i never really flush too much though. Im still such a newbie. i just hate to let them get too many amber trichs really.. especially with my sativas. but i should hold off on my church cuz i need more ambers on her for that indica stoned effect.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

hey doc, how many days in are you now? they look like they could go another 2 weeks at least, or are your trichs telling you otherwise?


----------



## kether noir (Aug 8, 2011)

93

*gorgeous pictures *


93/93


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hey doc, how many days in are you now? they look like they could go another 2 weeks at least, or are your trichs telling you otherwise?


hey wowzie, im like at 66 dayz? I need to check my calander. My trichomes are telling me different i do believe. IM on a trichome porn mission tonite so i will see what the crystal ball tells me..lol.. ahhhh, this is such a difficult time.. trying to figure out when to harvest ..rrrrrrr i kinda experiment a lot. and harvesting i like to as well. That is why im drowning one lemon skunk that is the most mature right now. My kush trains im completely convinced are ready this week. DST mentioned the church not looking ready and so im going to hold out on her. Major trichome porn tonite. Im on a mission so watch out..lmfukinao


kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> *gorgeous pictures *
> 
> ...


thanks kn.. yours are mighty fine as well. exodus cheese in a 12/12 .. ahaha, thats so fuckin awesome. love it!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2011)

la da da... this is a sweet time in the life cycle of the wonderful herb we all worship 
its 
TRICHOME PORN.. time
step up RIUers there is NOT ENOUGH TRICHOME PORN ON THIS SITE!!!!!!ahahhaha, anyway i have a little show for ya tonite.. First girl up the drowing lemon skunk.. this is a just a sampling now... stay tuned cuz its just going to get hotter as the night goes on with better and bettter shots..hahahha (i hope)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2011)

PEAK Harvest: Resin glands start to turn creamy white after trichomes are fully formed. 
K-Train trichomes below


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2011)

PINeAppLe Punch KushBerRIe Trichomes





CHERY CHEESE LIVERS SEE BELOW..READY YET?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

makes me drool that amber hun excellent must be a fuckin stoner fest at yours..love it..hope u ok hun..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2011)

WHY THANK you sir, can i have another..hahahah, well i bought this local beer that isnt really very good. but i must drink it all now that i bought it, you know how it goes. its called, no fuckin lie..skuttlebutt...hahahha


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

u love to wind me up hahaha hope u doin well hun..plants look great..


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 8, 2011)

That looks soooooooo bomb  !! Sadly, I have no idea whether they're done or not, but they look close!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2011)

thankyou kevsters.. well its time to watch a movie. Its called Insidious.. its about a haunted house..Yeah.. rotten beer and nightmares tonite..damn lifes good. peace out doc trichomes...lol. catch some of your vegporn tomorrow lad..good night good night..good night.oh sorry..almost forgot...top o the morning to ya lad! have a beautiful slug free day! bye bye


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

good film....


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thankyou kevsters.. well its time to watch a movie. Its called Insidious.. its about a haunted house..Yeah.. rotten beer and nightmares tonite..damn lifes good. peace out doc trichomes...lol. catch some of your vegporn tomorrow lad..good night good night..good night.oh sorry..almost forgot...top o the morning to ya lad! have a beautiful slug free day! bye bye


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> good film....


Agreed. I nearly shat myself watching that flik... then again I was baked watching it alone at 3am lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

Not ready imo. I think it needs a couple more weeks. Those buds are going to start fattening up Amber, please leave it alone you will appreciate it. I am waiting for my buds to ripen, I normally don't look at the trichs too closely, I just check overall appearance. Mainly when the hairs have started receeding you are going to get max boost from your plant. The livers fattens up and like the cheese also foxtails, so when that starts to happen you are on the final straight.

Peace and paws off please, lol.

DST



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> PINeAppLe Punch KushBerRIe Trichomes
> View attachment 1727277
> 
> View attachment 1727282
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

hahah peace and paws off  yeah that girls still got a way to come yet ambs. how many weeks are you at? 6-7? either way she lookin fine!


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 9, 2011)

i figured 66 days, probably was 3 weeks before they started flowering, so they should be around 6/7 weeks. 

you just harvesting all cloudy trichs doc?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Agreed. I nearly shat myself watching that flik... then again I was baked watching it alone at 3am lol


that movie scared me to death. I had chills up and down my body most of it. I was soo spooked out after watching it i scared myself closing a kitchen cabinet door after the movie and screamed.. and when i began to go to sleep i left the lights on. 
i didnt think i would like it with all the kiddies in it but i must say i was pleasantly surprised... the ending was shocking.. never saw that coming..wow.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 9, 2011)

Same here about the ending! Not what I was expecting at all. I had mad chills through a lot of that movie. Normally I don't get creeped out that bad from 'scary movies' but something about THAT one in particular scared the shit outta me. Hopefully you get some peaceful sleep tonight


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 9, 2011)

hey drambert, (*pow* you have been abbreviated )

what do you use for your trich shots? (sorry if you talked about it already)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

hey ambs your CCL looks lush, deffo the most sativa one i've seen yet. cracking spear tip buds. ow does she smell??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Not ready imo. I think it needs a couple more weeks. Those buds are going to start fattening up Amber, please leave it alone you will appreciate it. I am waiting for my buds to ripen, I normally don't look at the trichs too closely, I just check overall appearance. Mainly when the hairs have started receeding you are going to get max boost from your plant. The livers fattens up and like the cheese also foxtails, so when that starts to happen you are on the final straight.
> 
> Peace and paws off please, lol.
> 
> DST


haha, yeah paws off,and sniffer off too..lol.. its very hard not to chop away sooner than i should i guess. I would LOVE to see some trichome shots from you Dsters..you know like what they look like when you are ready to chop so i can look for the same thing. I will def hold off on the cherry cheese livers as you and don recommend. Thanks for the help. I feed some bloombastic to them last night so im hopping for some plumping up even more now.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah peace and paws off  yeah that girls still got a way to come yet ambs. how many weeks are you at? 6-7? either way she lookin fine!


its kinda hard to say what week im at because the 12/12 started at week 3. I should have been more observant as to when the first flowers started but really didnt note that anywhere unfortunetly. . My snow whites pistils arent even turning yet.. so wierd. This might play out a lot longer than i was hoping. fuck, i hope not..keeping my paws crossed.


WOWgrow said:


> i figured 66 days, probably was 3 weeks before they started flowering, so they should be around 6/7 weeks.
> 
> you just harvesting all cloudy trichs doc?


hey wowzer, its about 67 days total now and your probebly right about the flowering. Its kinda confusing doing 12/12 and figuring out how long they have been flowering.. Im kinda experimenting with some cloudy and some amber trichs depending on the strain. Its so fuckin confusing with the trichs.. Taking phots will prove helpful for future harvests i think,if i can document properly.lol


mellokitty said:


> hey drambert, (*pow* you have been abbreviated )
> 
> what do you use for your trich shots? (sorry if you talked about it already)


hahah, i like my abbreviation mello... thats a new one..hahahah
for trichome shots i just use my small cannon powershot digital camera that i use for all my photos. I zoom it in right on top of the eye piece of the small microscope i use and hope for the best.. I will get back to u on the microscope i have. It was very inexpensive and recommended by Stoner Barbie, who uses the same one. meow


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey ambs your CCL looks lush, deffo the most sativa one i've seen yet. cracking spear tip buds. ow does she smell??


oh i was thinking the same thing DGT .. very sativa looking leaves right now. I cant wait to smoke it up. i have no idea what to expect! but i know its going to be great since you invented it!lol... the 2 phenos i have a soooo different . The one taller girl looks like she got stunted..?? very intreguing take it easy mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

hahaha your too kind, i just stuck to good tings in a corner like kids making their friends awkwardly kiss....

id like to see the shorty next time your snapping. 

look after yourself ambs pet


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 9, 2011)

excellent! i just happen to have a powershot! (it's a few years old, though....)
*nibbles*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2011)

ha, what nice visuals there donnie..awwe thats so cute...i will keep ya posted on the cherry cheese for sure.. i got tommorrow off so im PRaYING like mad the weather holds out for me at this beautiful gorgeous unbelievable mountain lake im headed to so i can blaze it up and down the trail. mosquitos not included. have an oily day dgt.lol

meow meow, hi kitty cat. kibbles and bits for some trichome shots mello.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

hahah funnily enough thats how i met my lass. 

hope the skies are good. 

and yeah im well oiled up this evnin haha

laters


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

I will try and get some trichome shots, not sure they will be any good. I go more on general look of the plant in most cases, hehe.

So do you mountain bike Amber? sounds like it, or you walk real fast...blaze that trail girl.

catcha ron, did you start a holiday snake yet? DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2011)

DST said:


> I will try and get some trichome shots, not sure they will be any good. I go more on general look of the plant in most cases, hehe.
> 
> So do you mountain bike Amber? sounds like it, or you walk real fast...blaze that trail girl.
> 
> catcha ron, did you start a holiday snake yet? DST


I really am looking foward to the trichome shots you promise me Deasters. Im sure they will be good knowing what a fabulous photographer you are. I bet you have a special lens just for situations like this.
I dont mountain bike because of some bone problems i have in my wrists and back and neck. Plus its a lot harder to smoke a joint, bowl, one hitter and bong on a bike then on 2 feet.haha 
check out this fashion statement by bowie. 
[youtube]CMThz7eQ6K0[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2011)

i think i made a mistake drowning my lemon skunk. After checking the trichomes over the past several days i think they are very immature, many are missing heads. So im going to take her out of the drowing bucket and let her dry out and see what happens

I am so looking foward to harvesting my girls, the anticipation is killing me. Its like taking forfukin ever now.. tick tick tick. 
Welcome to my world.
peace Ambernooski

View attachment 1728548




ktrain trichs


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Dr, you know what, I have been trying to convince my good wife that we should fork out an extra 500 bucks or so for a new lens, but she is having none of it so far (she knows I want it just to take close up shots of bud, lol.) Anyway, I normally just try and zoom in on the area I am shooting and then zom in on the pic after I have taken it, so not very professional at all. And certainly not to the closeness you get using your scope. I will try though.

Shame about the cycling thing, but hey, if it gives you more opportunity to enjoy your herb then all is good. 

Laters, DST



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I really am looking foward to the trichome shots you promise me Deasters. Im sure they will be good knowing what a fabulous photographer you are. I bet you have a special lens just for situations like this.
> I dont mountain bike because of some bone problems i have in my wrists and back and neck. Plus its a lot harder to smoke a joint, bowl, one hitter and bong on a bike then on 2 feet.haha
> check out this fashion statement by bowie.
> [youtube]CMThz7eQ6K0[/youtube]


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow did I miss a lot.
How about a group photoshoot tomorrow with organized pictures?
Would make me happy haha.
I just did a massive photoshoot on my bagseed, and a couple quickies on the LSkunk.


----------



## ghb (Aug 10, 2011)

hey, ambs maybe it is not a bad idea to have a few batches of buds with clear and cloudy trichomes. what with all these hikes you go on, an over-ripe couchlock stone could be counter productive. trich shots are great by the way, lovely fat heads on them babies!


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn Amber that scope thing is sick! You take some very beautiful pictures. Your buds are getting so fat! Time is flying by for me right now, but I have a feeling once mine start putting on weight it'll slow to a dead halt haha! Lovin the close up trich shot, I'm gonna have to buy a microscope or something pretty soon  . Hope you're doing well, your plants sure are.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 10, 2011)

Lookin bang tidy them girls doc good growin  !!!!
I'd agree with lettin them go longer, a couple of weeks at least mate


----------



## 80degreez (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Dr. Amber, your grow is looking so nice! Keep it up [=
I'm still waiting to do a big post when starting my journal, gotta take some more shots. You really helped me out though, and the girls are lookin great now! [= I'll keep you posted


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 10, 2011)

very fuckin n ice serious bud porn..heres the link u was waiting for

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-787.html


----------



## kether noir (Aug 10, 2011)

93

beautiful pictures. and i love bowie, thanks for that.


93 93/93


----------



## 80degreez (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Doc!
Just stoppin by to let you know I let my journal go Live 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/454937-80degreez-summertime-2011-run.html

Hope to see you stop by!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

69DAYS
HARVEST TIME WHEN A 6 TURN out to be NINE 69
[youtube]PczW76rpTbM[/youtube]

I just harvested my 2 KTrains and my One Drowned Lemon Skunk. 
Harvest PrOn sOhw Next up..............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I had a really awesome harvest with my *Kushtrains *and one drowned Lemon Skunk.( next post )
It was pretty quick and i was hypnotised by the beauty of the sugar, leaves and pistils. My K-train is fascinating. Did she herm on me..??.like the nanners. I dont know. Are they fat calyx or male parts.??. i did not see this until today. ??? Well either way she or he is really special and i am looking foward to smoking the trans up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

This is my first of my 3 lemon skunks to mature with clear, cloundy and just an odd amber trichome here and there. So I am hoping she will be on the sativa head high type of stone. I also drowned her in a bucket submerged in water and molasses for 5 days and out of the bucket for 2 days. In the end she was still wet as could be. Full bodied skunk smell kickin in.  harvest of my first lemon skunk
















*CUZ I GOT MY OWN WORLD TO LIVE THROUGH AND I AINT GOING TO COPY U!-----jimi hendrix-----*


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wooo!! Those look so bomb Amber! The pistils on the K train are so long! That lemon skunk looks so amazing, I can almost imagine smelling it through my computer haha!!! Can't wait for a smoke report on these  they look top notch! Can't wait for the others to finish, are you gonna let the other Lemon Skunks get more amber trichs?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

well good evening brandon. Thank you so very much for the sweet compiment. Dude, you would NOT believe how much my drying closet REEKS right now.. seriously..when i walk by it i feel dizzy, its that intense. Should the bird be allowed to sleep in the same room? hahahaha..HE IS!!! contact buzz.. pickle (my love bird) will be hallucinating in his sleep like hes riding a unicorn in the amazon.lol..
Ok brando boy, iz not quite finished yet. I am glad your here right now cuz i got something special for you. My super lemon haze is just blowing the fuck up. She just might be my best to day. I have some trichome shots of her. She carries the most packed tightly condensed trichomes of the lot so far. check out my next post. Later Brandon, i hope your gardens doing groovy i will swing by tommorrow in hope of some of your killer budporn.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

harvest time trichome check




above .. Lemon Skunk

above.. pineapple punch kushberry 




ABOVE ....CHURCH.

ABOVE super lemon haze


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful harvest!
The little sample buds I took off of my bagseed are curing now. They are so tiny that I'm kind of improvising a cure process. They dried for a few days until the stems almost snapped, and then they will be in my jar with the lid on and off whenever I feel like it.
Just going to burp it for a week while checking the texture.

Your buds make me feel weak though.. Even one of your side buds is bigger than my whole sample of side buds..


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

i SPY A JOINT IN YOUR AVATAR, HEHEHE, OOPS caps lock.....Congrats on the harvest Amber, sounds like a smelly garage indeed. eh? how can something "sound" smelly, now there's a juxtapose! Happy Friday girl.

Peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey super Doc. Im loving the work and close-up snap's! I bet the k-train has a really nice sweet taste. I done one from the same seed batch i think, lol and it never seeded and was like i said a pleasent tasting puff.
You'r garden is looking real lush, and happy looking ladie's. Great job Amb's. 

Much Love

cindy


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

very nice hun very nice i want them nuggets for sure...looks like a decent harvest....


----------



## del66666 (Aug 12, 2011)

hi ambernooski............thanx for the idea but i had already cut my airpots down and its much better...........doing a side by side test so will let you know what i think..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2011)

cracking harvest ambs pet, 

dont think i see a single nanner in there? you mean the little calyx's left on the stem? do they have seeds in? if so they'll be fems. a full on transeschuan biatch will have yellow horns shooting out.

toke up ambs!


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 12, 2011)

congrats on the harvest doc! gonna have some killer smoke from those ladies, definitely no couch lock lol. so how many remain? 8?

like don said, cant see any nanners but in this pic it looks like some of the calyx might have seeds in them but a couple of mine looked like that and it was just bunched up pistils that had filled out the calyx. 







HARVEST PARTY UP IN HEREEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 12, 2011)

Its a party, its a parrrrrrty  congrats doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Beautiful harvest!
> The little sample buds I took off of my bagseed are curing now. They are so tiny that I'm kind of improvising a cure process. They dried for a few days until the stems almost snapped, and then they will be in my jar with the lid on and off whenever I feel like it.
> Just going to burp it for a week while checking the texture.
> 
> Your buds make me feel weak though.. Even one of your side buds is bigger than my whole sample of side buds..


 hi CI, i hope your little buds cure up nicely. Its not the size of the bud its the punch it packs! i want a smoke report on those buds CI. take it easy.


DST said:


> i SPY A JOINT IN YOUR AVATAR, HEHEHE, OOPS caps lock.....Congrats on the harvest Amber, sounds like a smelly garage indeed. eh? how can something "sound" smelly, now there's a juxtapose! Happy Friday girl.
> 
> Peace, DST


thanks DsTea. it twas a beautiful harvest and it gave me an amazing dream last night. It was about the Trainwreck and my super lemon haze. What a dream. It was about the calayxs.. (shes fukin crazy) hahah... But i woke up right when it started gettin real good! damn, dont you hate when that happens.lol . I love the stench that is filling my dry closet it makes me so happy.lol( pickle survived the night but looked super stoned this mornin') hahahha
its such a great friday. Misty and mysterious outside dreaming of fields full of wildflowers all weekend with views over the bay. ahhhh cant wait i hope the sun finally comes out for yu man... damn my aunts were playing golf in the tulips with clogs on??/ ..ahahha and said they got DREncHED yesterday.. i hope the sun comes out for you guys this weekend. fingers crossed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2011)

Good job amber!, youve nailed it again this run,what acrackin harvest you got.......well chuffed for ya!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> Its a party, its a parrrrrrty  congrats doc


 thanks mane! harvest party going on for the next couple weeks, keep some extra fattys rolled mane.lol


WOWgrow said:


> congrats on the harvest doc! gonna have some killer smoke from those ladies, definitely no couch lock lol. so how many remain? 8?
> 
> like don said, cant see any nanners but in this pic it looks like some of the calyx might have seeds in them but a couple of mine looked like that and it was just bunched up pistils that had filled out the calyx.
> 
> ...


 PARTY TIME!!!!!!

Thanks WOWzer. Yes, indeed... 8 ladies are left. I will make my decisions as to who will be killed next next week. I shall leave them in peace all weekend to reflect on there lives and give them a chance to really pack on one last final punch for the doc. 
I am so happy those things were calyxes and not nanners, whewwww wheww. I have never grown a girl with calyxes like that before, it was utterly shocking.lol. My pineapple punch kushberry is exhibiting similar traits but not as pronounced. Stoned on Blueberr right now.... my eyes are peeled for seeds, i have not seen one yet. take it easy wowzer..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey super Doc. Im loving the work and close-up snap's! I bet the k-train has a really nice sweet taste. I done one from the same seed batch i think, lol and it never seeded and was like i said a pleasent tasting puff.
> You'r garden is looking real lush, and happy looking ladie's. Great job Amb's.
> 
> Much Love
> ...


 thanks for the compliments Cindyguy. i didnt realize you had grown ktrain.. wow you missed the train, or i did on that one.shit man... but at least you got here for harvest!!!! I havent found a seed yet but im really hoping i do because i really really like this plant a whole lot. Whats the taste like.. it smells pine and peppery. a very nice compliment to my fruity strains. 


kevin murphy said:


> very nice hun very nice i want them nuggets for sure...looks like a decent harvest....


 peace bro


del66666 said:


> hi ambernooski............thanx for the idea but i had already cut my airpots down and its much better...........doing a side by side test so will let you know what i think..........


 cool, looking forward to the results of the experiment delsterz monkey man


Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking harvest ambs pet,
> 
> dont think i see a single nanner in there? you mean the little calyx's left on the stem? do they have seeds in? if so they'll be fems. a full on transeschuan biatch will have yellow horns shooting out.
> 
> toke up ambs!


Donginton your such a cool pimpin gardener. i am so happy to hear that those fat ass calyx are not male parts.. wheewwww.. I havent had a girl so unusual looking as this ktrain. she has put me in a trance.. i hope i never see yellow horns. in my tent.
have a chillin weekend bro.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

mornin hun..u off any hikes.when u do snap some of the great picture when u there hun and them fine nuggets...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin hun..u off any hikes.when u do snap some of the great picture when u there hun and them fine nuggets...


HI Kev, ha , you know me too well. Im up super early and off for a MAJOR backpacking trip. Rock climbing, mountain goats and 8 beautiful alpine lakes await me. on this one ..plus the best part the FULL FUCKIN MOON! hoping for an epic adventure. i shall bring back some beautiful pictures. please remember to water my girls.lol....and NO funny stuff, keep your schnozzer outta there buds..ya hear!!!! Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

hahaha u 2 hun...ave a gud un


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 14, 2011)

Amber I'm sure there's no Phalic Flowers on your plants. Rest easy.

I cut off a few small branches last week,
and just now I cut a medium sizer because a few of it's leaves/calyxes were amber already.
It's chillin' in the middle of a buddha ritual in a dark spot. I'll get some photos of it later because it looks kind of cool.

The big cola is still mostly clear, I imagine I'll be cutting the bulk of her down on monday night.
But you can never guess stuff like that. I don't want to cut her too early.

When are you planning on cutting the mature Lemon Skunks?


----------



## kether noir (Aug 14, 2011)

93

sounds like fun. thanks for the info. 12twelve from seed is really impressing me. just curious about yield. my ace of spades, vortex, & 3d are female 3 1/2 to 4 weeks from in seed.
keep up the brilliant pictures.


93 93/93


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Amber I'm sure there's no Phalic Flowers on your plants. Rest easy.
> 
> I cut off a few small branches last week,
> and just now I cut a medium sizer because a few of it's leaves/calyxes were amber already.
> ...


 HellO CI. I am glad to hear you are doing well. Did you enjoy your vacation? I will be chopping everything by the end of the week. I am taking the grim reaper into the tent once again tomorrow evening to end the lives of a cherrycheeseliver, another lemon skunkeroo and my pineapple punch kushberry. all my leaves are yellow and the girls are done done done. I have been checking trichomes like mad and each batch is a little riper. Thanks for stopping by Seaboy and happy gardening to you.


kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> sounds like fun. thanks for the info. 12twelve from seed is really impressing me. just curious about yield. my ace of spades, vortex, & 3d are female 3 1/2 to 4 weeks from in seed.
> keep up the brilliant pictures.
> ...


HI Kether Noir. I really love 12/12. I can have lots of strains and get the buddage fast. I hope to have a very spicey selection of many many strains that i can taste, kinda like a very elaborate wine collection. I hope to have at least 50 strain flavors in my weed cellar. hahaha.. I will get some more pretty pictures of the girls final harvest after the blood bath..hahah... later on dude.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to Ambers Coffeeshop in the Mountains. A shop to surpass all others, a place to chill and take in snowy peaks and heady reaks. On the menu today is.......probably something lemony 

Hope you are good girl. Good luck with the snippers.

Peace, DST


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 17, 2011)

That's the coolest idea!! Are you just gonna save a few jars from each of your strains?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2011)

awesome ambs, i like to do the same thing, save at least an 8th of the strains i've run throughout the year for Christmas. 

hope your trek was fun!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Welcome to Ambers Coffeeshop in the Mountains. A shop to surpass all others, a place to chill and take in snowy peaks and heady reaks. On the menu today is.......probably something lemony
> 
> Hope you are good girl. Good luck with the snippers.
> 
> Peace, DST


I LOVE THAT IDEA!!! u are fuckin BRILLIANt, simply Brilliant master master master
and to you i dedicate this special Elvis song. 34th anniversary of his death.
. [youtube]uSwmFiFN3gA[/youtube]


Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome ambs, i like to do the same thing, save at least an 8th of the strains i've run throughout the year for Christmas.
> 
> hope your trek was fun!


We will both have delicious weed cellars one day master.My trek was unbelieveable. Like heaven on earth. I got beat up pretty bad. Lots of brutal rock climbing. The mosquitos were relentless. But is was worth every bite.I felt like i was paralyzed after day one. but got some decent sleep and made it up all the way to Perfection lake! this time. 
You have got to go there some time donnie, your heart would melt. 

Brandon you are totally on your way to the wonderful weed cellar magic too. we will get to the wizzard one day just follow the yellow brick road.

oh shit, i cant post the pictures here but i will in the next post.. its getting tooo coomplicteddsdeded.... 
you see.. SMoke REport.. here .. first dried cured on day in jar lemon skunkeroo.. YES YES YEs DROWN THE BIthCeS DroWN dem Biaotches.. it works. this shit was super smooth like it had already been cured for weeks. The lemon flavor was bursting like sunshine .. Brillaint beautiful sativa high.. i m loving it.. peace babies.. Amber

and the bears will get the BHO for sure. The marmots will love the space cakes. The chipmunks go hog wild over the hash brownies and the mountain goats love to smoke da KUSH.. cuz it *K*eeps *U*s *S*o *H*igh..hahhaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 17, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE 75TH DAY BIRTHDAY PARTY AND DEATH MARCH!!!! THE SICKEL will kill one more lemon skunk, pineapple punch kushberry and one cherrycheese livers tonite after some birthday cake.lol..have a bong hit a beer and forget about all your aches n pains for a little while...enjoy the picture show .Its a special presentation just for you my dear riu friends! lol 










DAY 75


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

thats gorgeous hun absolutley lush.....


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2011)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about. . . nice pics, Amber


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 17, 2011)

haha i was looking at them pics thinking "im surreeee i recognise these" what an idiot, beautiful pics as always. the buds alright too  lol just jokin, got a real nice circle of colas going on in there now doc.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 17, 2011)

93

beautiful pictures once again. keep it up.


93 93/93


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree with Bobo, and he kens his onions. I love all the scenic shots but the one with the goatt poking it's head round and saying, "wtf you lookin at bitch"! lol.

Aweseom, BIG WOW, and muchas gracias senorita!!! DST


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful scenary and plants as always. I think you're going to inspire me to go hiking


----------



## 80degreez (Aug 17, 2011)

Great shots, Doc! West coast sure knows how to do mountains.... 
Got any plans for the next grow? Spill the beans!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

watever she grows is gunna be serious top shelf dank...


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 17, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.Amber Trichome again.*

fuck the rep, can i just give you a smooch? (^3^)


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

can i watch lol....


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful land. I'm not in the mood for cannabis right now.
Beautiful land again. I miss the outdoors.

Beautiful land. Man I'm just destroyed.. Going out of town for a few days.. I really don't even give a fuck if my big bagseed dies while I'm gone, I'll be glad to chop it down and get it out of the way. Enjoy Amber.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 18, 2011)

See, that's photography Amber. Loving the scenery shot's, is that a bear i see in da water ? Nice goat though lol, But the gaden!!! Damn those are looking funky long cola's, great job. I'll need to check out a shot of you'r cc x l. 

Catch ya soon doc.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

looks more like a rock to me lad....but then bears are not too common around your way are they, lol.



Cindyguygrower said:


> See, that's photography Amber. Loving the scenery shot's, is that a bear i see in da water ? Nice goat though lol, But the gaden!!! Damn those are looking funky long cola's, great job. I'll need to check out a shot of you'r cc x l.
> 
> Catch ya soon doc.


Hey Ambs, you asked me to post this video in your thread so here you go....
[youtube]ip1v9WCRIO4[/youtube]


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 18, 2011)

Sick video. It's nice to remember we all smoke bowls too.
I love the satisfaction of taking a giant bong rip, and exhaling a little fairy cloud.

Oh and it looked like you were in a cardboard box


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

I live under the sea in an octopuses garden / cardboard box, hehehe.....
[youtube]cgPqmRNjoTE[/youtube]


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh whoops Amber, I've been meaning to save my +Rep for your harvest, instead of being a bandwagon "NICE GROW +REP HOPE THEY DON'T DIE NOW!!"
Great job. I remember when I first started watching this.
I was "intimidated" because I thought you were all way out of my grow league.

I remember your little phototron with some tiny plants in it.

Now they're all towers of bud floating around.

Great gardening, what's the plan for next go?

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.Amber Trichome again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thats gorgeous hun absolutley lush.....





Bobotrank said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' about. . . nice pics, Amber





WOWgrow said:


> haha i was looking at them pics thinking "im surreeee i recognise these" what an idiot, beautiful pics as always. the buds alright too  lol just jokin, got a real nice circle of colas going on in there now doc.





kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> beautiful pictures once again. keep it up.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the wonderful feedback. i am glad i can share these pictures with you. I had a cool chillin evening harvest last night and one more harvest tomorrow evening then im done with growing for a couple months. I have collected a nice amount of leaves to make canna butter so i am looking foward to doing that next week. I am looking foward to growing some really awesome strains in the future. and really excited to taste all my new herb so much.thanks for all the great advice things are tasting so good!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Beautiful scenary and plants as always. I think you're going to inspire me to go hiking


thanks brandon. man that would be so cool if i inspire you to go hiking. take some herb and escape the grind . it will revitilize your soul an spirit . 


80degreez said:


> Great shots, Doc! West coast sure knows how to do mountains....
> Got any plans for the next grow? Spill the beans!


west coast totally has some killer mountains thats why i live here.totally mind blowing.


kevin murphy said:


> watever she grows is gunna be serious top shelf dank...


your sweet kev


DST said:


> I agree with Bobo, and he kens his onions. I love all the scenic shots but the one with the goatt poking it's head round and saying, "wtf you lookin at bitch"! lol.
> 
> Aweseom, BIG WOW, and muchas gracias senorita!!! DST


haha, that is really funny . You are so very correct about that goat!! haha.. I was approaching her and she did not like how close i was getting . she had a baby with her. She put down her horns and i backed the fuc off... gave them their space on the trail which they were blocking . good time to take a smoke break. lol.. after about 10 minutes they headed up the trail. My husband decided to take a piss on a rock and she came running back down the trail to lick it up. i was scared shitless cuz i though she was going to horn me but went right for the urine.( they love salt) and then we were on our merry way.. here she is.. mmmm mmmm good lol



mellokitty said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.Amber Trichome again.*
> 
> fuck the rep, can i just give you a smooch? (^3^)


thanks mello. i sure i will take a furry smooch from you pretty kitty.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

try my best lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> See, that's photography Amber. Loving the scenery shot's, is that a bear i see in da water ? Nice goat though lol, But the gaden!!! Damn those are looking funky long cola's, great job. I'll need to check out a shot of you'r cc x l.
> 
> Catch ya soon doc.


hey Cindy. we didnt see a bear on this particular hike, although i have seen many before. I am sooo hoping that i will see one this season. I really need a good close up for my photo collection.hahha. i used to be scared of them but im not too much anymore, black bears at least. If i see a freakin grizzly i would shit my pants. and also hope i never get trapped between the mama and cub.then its over too. 
thanks for the compliment on my colas! I am really proud of them myself. They are the biggest ones i have ever grown. take care i will be posting more cc xlivers harvest pictures soon .. 


DST said:


> looks more like a rock to me lad....but then bears are not too common around your way are they, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, right on dude. i fukin love that video. thats the way to do a bong hit! wake and bake is my fav time to medicate. haha mafkee moe foe lol


C.Indica said:


> Oh whoops Amber, I've been meaning to save my +Rep for your harvest, instead of being a bandwagon "NICE GROW +REP HOPE THEY DON'T DIE NOW!!"
> Great job. I remember when I first started watching this.
> I was "intimidated" because I thought you were all way out of my grow league.
> 
> ...


wow CI. thats really sweet of you to say those things and i guess i have come a long way but there is so much more to learn . i have learned so much from this forum and the people on it like you. thanks for your help, you have taught me a lot. so im still debating what i wanna do next round. but i assure you my tent will be a jungle as usual. hahah thanks for the rep. hope your having a good trip.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2011)

My Super Size Cola off of my Pineapple Punch Kushberry. Not bad for 75 days from seed if i do say so me self.lol.. 



CherryCheesexLivers. I had fun twisting her branches together after some pruning. This pheno didnt give massive cola but i am hoping what she lacks in mass she will make up for in potency. lots of nice size smaller buds!!


Lemon Skunk . I am very please with the size of this cola as well. Easy to prune and nice sweet sticky smell on my fingers . yummy. im lovin this high.. smoking one for my lemon skunk growing buddysya'll going to love it!

5 more girls on the chopping block tomorrow...peace out Amber


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

sexi as a motha fuck...thats top shelf dank shit that dr amber..


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

Busy busy busy, a gardeners work is never done eh! Keep that rotation rocking girl! Crazy looking tatoo on your model there. Is this the poor dude that you kapow for getting to fresh with yer posse of ladies?hehe throw the fella some slack will ya, we all need some now and then, lol. 

My wife brought me a bag of stroopwaffels covered in chocolate this evening, because she worked late and missed my dinner. Can you believe it, I was sitting at home chonged, the poor lass was working, and I get chocolate. Now thats the fukkin biz-noidicus right there!

Have a nice night, you and Mr Amber Trichome.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

great shots amber. the goat looked like he wanted a toke mind. 

all your plants are really tall. i especially liked the pinapple, even with two supercrop knuckles that thing still went for the skies. 

got to ask aswell the beer? is that like the victory dance ? id be needing a beer after hiking up those hills for sure. its crazy your beer over there has healthy activities like mountainbiking on the label ours have drink responsibly you drunk on em.

have fun smoking all that primo ambs


----------



## kether noir (Aug 22, 2011)

93

great pictures again. your ladies look tasty.


93 93/93


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Aug 22, 2011)

What up DAT? Long time no talk! Looks like summer bud bake has turned out nicely. It was all 12/12? Very nice job! I want to try a 12/12 grow and I can only hope I come close to what you've done! Maybe I'll try a 12/12 grow this next grow in October. Nice pics of the harvest and of the hike. What a crazy nasty goat licking up the piss. That's funny! Sad news I don't think the SLH seedlings I took to Cali have survived. My bro down there didn't baby em good enough. I think the LSD I took down are making it. We'll see how they turn out in a couple months. Hey I finally got my pics of Luther playing frisbee. Hope it's cool but I'm gonna post a couple for ya. Keep up the killa job and when you starting the next grow. Hey I got a 1000W ballast and hood while I was in Cali. My bro gave it to me. Still gonna use my LED till next summer. Then I'll use my LED and my cabinet for veg and I'll use the 1000W HPS for flowering. Can't wait!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 22, 2011)

>


To that dog, that frisbee has no right to live.


----------



## 313 Kronix (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you tried using the fabric grow pots before? Which would you say is better; these air pots or the grow pots?


----------



## Kiki007 (Aug 22, 2011)

hey Doc - just wanted to check in on things and see how you were.... grow is looking good!!


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Lovely DOG chronicdoom, I want an alsation but my wife is not thinking it's a good idea (we live in the city). We are moving to South Africa at some point so hopefully then I can get a place that is doggy friendly.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

thats a fine dog that..


----------



## mugan (Aug 23, 2011)

Dmn Dr the plants are coming out real nice


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

hey mugan, did you ever get any joy with that company in kenya, the hydro one?


----------



## mugan (Aug 23, 2011)

DST said:


> hey mugan, did you ever get any joy with that company in kenya, the hydro one?


well ,no. they do something else called aqua ponics, its where you do a large fish pond and pump the water to a hydro table and the plants use the nutes and mins from the fish water. but it got me thinking tha i really don't need nutes so i made a makeshift bubbler and started a tomato in it feeding with anaerobic teas, if it makes it al buy a reall bubbler and do it properly. here is a pic of the tomato. no defs yet its 2 1/2 weeks old but the roots look horrible i think next-time i need to roll with H2O2 in the solution


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2011)

wow doc, your pineapple punch berry has a really similar bud structure to my mystery! congrats on such a wicked harvest ambs, look forward to reading the smoke reports


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

my pics are on hun just hit the link at the bottom of post from now on it will take you to most recent pics..hope u and the buds ok...peace..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks wowzer. I smoked some ccxl this morn.It has a beautiful fruitful flavor and an nice chilled stone for me. made my husband feel like he was trippin.lol. im working on my final harvest pictures right now. are you on holiday right now?.. i bet your with you girl and yourlap top at the pool chillin with a nice frozen pinacola and a big fat exotic flavor j baskin in the sun..... ahhh soooo jealous.take care mate


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2011)

lol that sounds very appealing right now doc, im sat in my room which smells like pizza with an overcast sky outside to boot, leave on thursday though  haha thats awesome, dons created a monster! what sort of yield have you gotten from your plants? which has been your personal favourite so far? so many questions lol, i apologise.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

hahah, your funny . that mystery makes you sooooo mysterious. fuk there is so much to tell so little time. lol
im going to wait for a final yield count of everything till im drier. but i did get 60 grams off kushtrain and 25 off my first lemon skunk. 
hahaha, that k-train..man what a bizarre strain that turned out to be. i have to be honest, she tastes and smell like shit. 
and she is sooo super sticky. But she does pack a punch. im still working out how to describe this very very odd stains high. When i do a bong of her she tastes like i just licked an ashtray.hahah. can you imaging doing a wonderful hit of some sweet lemon and then getting rocked with a nasty flavor like that. maybe she will cure better.. i can only hope..lmao..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

hOWDY riU. FINAL SUmmER BUdBAKe HaRVEst Pix. 
12/12 went very well. I enjoyed the simplicity of this growing style.I learned a lot and will give it ago again sometime for sure. Thanks for joining me here for this summer grow. 

CHURCH

Lemon Skunk



ha, nice sized lemon skunk. !

cannabutter 2 grams 1 lb butter


sNoW white
View attachment 1748927

lemon skunk





my ktrain and lemon skunk are curing on the middle shelf. 80 grams together.
bottom hanging is snow white, in the mix is church, slh, ccl, ppk, more lemon skunk. 




PEACE 
Dr.aMbRa TrYchOmBs.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

sikknnessssssssssssss amber hun i want some im coming to yours for tea lol...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

the water is boilin, thank you kev! your always welcomed at the docs place. and i have some nice canna butter for your toast or would you prefer an ENGLISH muffin?lol

Hey Chronic, can i rent Luther to watch my outdoor girls?lol ..nice photos. He looks like a shark. damn those teeth are very intimadating to say the least. he is one bad motha fucak. say, Can you post that crazy santa statue from your bro's house here Pretty please. I love that picture! Congrats on the new light! 

Hey KEEKS! whats up? im always so pleasantly surprised when i see you and im DYING to see your garden! can you post a couple mouthwaterig photos for me here. Take it easy keeks. 

dGt, thats funny about the beer isnt it. Yeah after a long day in the mountains and killin your knees and all the effort... a nice cold one is always a treat.

anyone got ONE jack herer seed that they can part with? i need just ONE for my next grow and sensi wants like $180 for 10. i can trade some dope seeds i have on hand right now for just ONE! later stoner monkeys.. have a wild day in the forest.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> Have you tried using the fabric grow pots before? Which would you say is better; these air pots or the grow pots?


Hi Kronix, yes i have and they are really good. I did a comparison test with one of them and an airpot when i grew my Auto blue last round. I can not say that one out performed the other really. My airpot roots were a bit more deveoped but both plants were amazing. I used them with soil. I dont know how they would preform in coco but i am going to try in the future. If you do use the fabric ones really pack the soil in good because it sinks a lot. take it easy..happy gardening.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

let me see what do i fancy lets just skip breakfast and go to dessert..a fat bong hun..lol...did you see the pics update

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-936.html

18 carrot bong plus plant updates/seed arrival..


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Aug 23, 2011)

As per your request here's Santa. Lol. 





















Nice new pics u posted. Dam I gotta try 12/12. How long did it take till harvest? Did u start from seed or clone?


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

thats a santa that shud deliver my presents..lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

hahahha, seadoom you always make me laugh so hard . ..thanks for posting all those great pictures. That santa is Brilliant! i want one sooo bad. yeah, so i did my 12/12 from seed. 
I harvested my first 2 girls at 69 days from seed. another 3 at like 74 days and the last 5 girls at 77 days. or something like that. you know of del6666 12/12 journal. Him and Jimmy got it down tight so i would check them out . Very helpful guys. Later sonicdoom.lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2011)

fuck yehhhhh, going for the canna butter again  that makes me happy that youve decided to give it another shot! the harvest looks very fruitful as well doc, looks like youve got a nice yield there though. wicked stuff doc


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

I see the coffeeshop is taking shape, when do you expect to open?

Please send me a flyer

Take it easy peasy Lemon squeezy.

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> fuck yehhhhh, going for the canna butter again  that makes me happy that youve decided to give it another shot! the harvest looks very fruitful as well doc, looks like youve got a nice yield there though. wicked stuff doc


LMAO. im donating it.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

DST said:


> I see the coffeeshop is taking shape, when do you expect to open?
> 
> Please send me a flyer
> 
> ...


hahahha, The coffee shop is now open. Feel free to swing by anytime. Todays special is Lemon Skunk in a gold bong served with some lemon tea and a lemon cannabutter muffin. cheers and enjoy the delicious treats.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 23, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahha, The coffee shop is now open. Feel free to swing by anytime. Todays special is Lemon Skunk in a gold bong served with some lemon tea and a lemon cannabutter muffin. cheers and enjoy the delicious treats.


93

you can count me in. ill bring a couple of jack beans for ya too.  


93 93/93


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 23, 2011)

The end has come! The buds look great amber, loving all the decorations in the pictures haha! Is there another grow in your near future? If so, what do you have planned? Beautiful dog chronicdoom, I'd be scared if he was chasing me with that look in his eyes that he has when he's chomping on the frisbee haha!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> The end has come! The buds look great amber, loving all the decorations in the pictures haha! Is there another grow in your near future? If so, what do you have planned? Beautiful dog chronicdoom, I'd be scared if he was chasing me with that look in his eyes that he has when he's chomping on the frisbee haha!


HAHahahHa,ur funnie brandon. Thanks for the sweet compliments. The decorations are kinda sick especially the stuffed animal one..hahahha.. Next.. Well right now im thinkin Jack Herer Waterfarm monster grow. hahha. 
I know what you mean about ChronicDooms dog.. those teeth remind me of the wolfmans. lol
take it easy


----------



## Kiki007 (Aug 23, 2011)

hey girl - PM me your email again - my iphone went down in the river!! so lost all my info - ! thanks
kiki


----------



## mrs doggie nuts (Aug 24, 2011)

thought id pop by and say hi as you can tell from the username you probs know who i am lol..hope you could help me along the way to represent the women of riu..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2011)

digging the pimp cup doc! fitting for the church like a shmokey communion haha. I'd be having tea round the vicars more often if there were shelves of dank and 151 on the go haha. 

so are you hashing the trim or buttering it up?

kool pics hun.

laters!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey amber, how about TGA's Jack the Ripper, as apposed to Jack Herer?
New sig, I think it's messed up. Should be fixed on next post..


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Aug 24, 2011)

*DOC!!!!! hey girly girl, got your letter. i miss the shit out of ya girl. its been crazy around here moving back and getting the kiddos ready for school and all. you had asked if i had grown anything lately, well yes, yes i have. lol just chopped an AK47 x Lowreyder #2 (auto) it was super fast and went from seed to chop in like 7 1/2 weeks! love this strain. love ya. oh yeah, and here is a vid for ya.*
[video=youtube;ehc0GJEKgJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehc0GJEKgJg[/video]


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Aug 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hOWDY riU. FINAL SUmmER BUdBAKe HaRVEst Pix.
> 12/12 went very well. I enjoyed the simplicity of this growing style.I learned a lot and will give it ago again sometime for sure. Thanks for joining me here for this summer grow.
> 
> CHURCH
> ...


*wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you rock. hi.*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2011)

mrs doggie nuts said:


> thought id pop by and say hi as you can tell from the username you probs know who i am lol..hope you could help me along the way to represent the women of riu..


Hi mrs doggie nuts, i love your name. its funny. thanks for popping by . i would love to help ya out for sure , very cool to have you represent. im very excited to see what you are going to grow. take it easy . whats is it like to smoke from the golden bong? lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> digging the pimp cup doc! fitting for the church like a shmokey communion haha. I'd be having tea round the vicars more often if there were shelves of dank and 151 on the go haha.
> 
> so are you hashing the trim or buttering it up?
> 
> ...


Hi Donald. hah, me Iron maiden chalis. Yes you got it mate. i was on the church theme and thought it an appropriate item for display. I would attend church if instead of that discusting white circle paper they like to feed you they give you a bong hit . bongy of christ.lol
and the entire chapel would be a smoke out. ha. "tea around the vicars"??? educate me please.lol yeah im cannabuttering all my trim for donation.... its unfort. it dosent agree with me when i eat it.It puts me in a stooper zombie wierd state i dont like. 
thanks for the nice compliment about my pictures..lol.. take it easy mate. 


C.Indica said:


> Hey amber, how about TGA's Jack the Ripper, as apposed to Jack Herer?
> New sig, I think it's messed up. Should be fixed on next post..


Hi C.I. . I have not had the pleasure of smoking the Jack the Ripper. Does it have Jack Herer in it? if you have smoked it what is it like? take care.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> *DOC!!!!! hey girly girl, got your letter. i miss the shit out of ya girl. its been crazy around here moving back and getting the kiddos ready for school and all. you had asked if i had grown anything lately, well yes, yes i have. lol just chopped an AK47 x Lowreyder #2 (auto) it was super fast and went from seed to chop in like 7 1/2 weeks! love this strain. love ya. oh yeah, and here is a vid for ya.*
> [video=youtube;ehc0GJEKgJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehc0GJEKgJg[/video]


HOLY FUCKIN SHIT!!!!! 
STONER BARBIE !!!!!
wow, what an awesome surprise stonie. I missed you too!
Thanks for making my day and posting in my journal. Im so glad to see you are doing well . Your video is sooo cool, you are so creative always coming up with new styles. your plants are beautiful.. amazing as always. 
7 1/2 weeeks from seed to chop.. thats like a world record! damn! 
take it easy stonie and im hoping that the sig at the bottom of your post is alive right now. You have always been an ispiration to me. Its really great to have you around again. luv amber


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

pictures from now on are on my signature everday hun new updates...theres sum more after the signature for today..


----------



## mugan (Aug 25, 2011)

> hOWDY riU. FINAL SUmmER BUdBAKe HaRVEst Pix.


damn DR those buds look nice. time ta Puff Puff PASS!!  enjoy the smoke ..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2011)

hahaha i can see it now. bright green robes and the vicar saying ' take this bong, this is the breath of christ '  damn that would be an awesome strain name christsbreath. 

happy trails Doc


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

hit the sig hun..ull like it..buds..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> pictures from now on are on my signature everday hun new updates...theres sum more after the signature for today..


hi kev, i couldnt locate this yesterday, i was bummed.. i will try the new post link you just added . Have a wonderful day!


mugan said:


> damn DR those buds look nice. time ta Puff Puff PASS!!  enjoy the smoke ..


thanks mugan. im so stoked with my stash right now. I love the curing process, checking the buds,feeling em, smelling them till they are completely dry. And most of all Smoking them up as they cure to perfection. I would love to smoke a bowl with you mugs!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i can see it now. bright green robes and the vicar saying ' take this bong, this is the breath of christ '  damn that would be an awesome strain name christsbreath.
> 
> happy trails Doc


hahah, cool idea. Also a pot leaf as their logo on the robes. "chirstsbreath" should be a new breeders boutique strain! YEAH!!! lovin the cherrycheese livers donzo! beautiful flavor and long lasting high. Its curing very nicely. beautiful creation mate!



kevin murphy said:


> hit the sig hun..ull like it..buds..


sounds delicious.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Eh up chuck, howzit today lass? Not long for the holibags noo! or Vacation, as you guys cry it, lol.

Tea time here....and I think I'll have me a bong because I have finished my joint and cannae be biscuit ersed to roll another. 

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2011)

HI DST, I hope your had a wonderful day! It sounds like you are enjoying the evening. Im always so jealous that you are like 9 hours ahead of me.. your always able to blaze it up while im not.lol..yeah not far off for my big break. I didnt make that holiday chain you were telling me about but i did get some sweet stickers for my calander that look really cool. Has anyone won the Club 600 Photo contest yet? lol
take it easy UKcheezy.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

The competition is still open...plenty time for more fun and games. I just put a pic up, perhaps you'll get to see that sticker in person one day.

Right, got to go to shop and get butter, making cookies, on the...eh hem, guest list for Kool Keith concert tomorrow, yah!........
[youtube]ZAes-ULSG70[/youtube]


----------



## del66666 (Aug 26, 2011)

wheres all the lovely bud pics.................or lemons will do.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

sup ambs! glad you like the CCL! I cant wait to crop that one again, ive been sniffing round mine like a dog to anothers ass.... 

knowing my luck if i named a strain christsbreath id probably get struck down or at the very least stigmata...

have a super stoney weekend amber.

and i am well jealous of you D bru. i fuckin love Doc Oc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2011)

[youtube]6kpWQFCxwxo[/youtube]



FINAL YIELD

26 g Snow White
28 g Church
40 g CheeryCheesexLivers
34.5 g Lemon Skunk
19 g Lemon Skunk Drowned
23 g Super Lemon Haze
13 g Lemon Skunk Colas..lol..(2) see image below
39 g K-Train 
31 g PineapplePunch x Kushberry
so i figure after smoking some
10 oz. TOTAL in 75 days
and 4 oz of leaf trim i used to make 6 lbs of cannabutter

lemon skunk colas

Pineapple Punch Kushberry


comparison of 2 different kinds of growing styles of my Snow White
do you see the difference. hmmmm???? 


so i was thinkin if i were to do the math, which i will not attempt while this stoned.
If i grew 12/12 perpetually how much could i yield in one year as opposed to growing with a 6 week veg period and about a 8 week flower perpetually.
some numbers 
12/12: 75 day or less to harvest 10 oz 
14 week grow: 100 days to harvest 13 oz

benifit of 12/12 larger variety of flavors, less maintenance ..
benifit of 14 week grow, more leaves

Take Care, best medicating, happy growing, medicate and motivate. Peace Amber


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Amber! Great Job! Those cola pics look sooooo bomb, especially that Lemon Skunk . The math of it is easy, all you do is use proportions. 10oz/75 days= .133333 oz/day (12/12 growing). 13oz/98days= .13265 oz/day (14 week lifespan). The numbers show that 12/12 growing would yield more throughout the year if as soon as you harvest you started a new set. That's kinda surprising


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

excellent amber hun..there great buds...respect...


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

I read that math and then decided I was still totally fukking baked from last night, lol. For some reason Kool Keith has something for old ladies, he kept rambling on about liking 98 year old wrinkly women...do you like your partner wrinkly? ffs what a douche, lol.


Hope you have a good weekend.

Peace, DST


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> [youtube]6kpWQFCxwxo[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 27, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shittttttttttttttt look at that tasty looking lemon skunk!!!!! I'm coming over for a smoke off some of that  You're the first of the lemon skunkers to be smoking the end result so I'm super fuckin jealous lol and your side by side of the snow white is awesome. I'm curious if they smoke differently than each other as well (flavor, smell, buzz)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Hey Amber! Great Job! Those cola pics look sooooo bomb, especially that Lemon Skunk . The math of it is easy, all you do is use proportions. 10oz/75 days= .133333 oz/day (12/12 growing). 13oz/98days= .13265 oz/day (14 week lifespan). The numbers show that 12/12 growing would yield more throughout the year if as soon as you harvest you started a new set. That's kinda surprising


Hey Brandon, thanks for doing that math for me. There are so many variable i guess to add in, but in the end any way to grow is fun. I hope your groww is going well. hey i just remembereed brandon, you inspired me for some pictures i recently took, thanks dude.


kevin murphy said:


> excellent amber hun..there great buds...respect...


thanks kev, i always appreciate your postive words and feedback. I will be in paris in 2 weeks, ya wanna meeet me at the Louvre and we can discuss art and politics. i cant wait to see your club 600 photo contest pictures. good luck and maybe you'll win something!


DST said:


> I read that math and then decided I was still totally fukking baked from last night, lol. For some reason Kool Keith has something for old ladies, he kept rambling on about liking 98 year old wrinkly women...do you like your partner wrinkly? ffs what a douche, lol.
> 
> 
> Hope you have a good weekend.
> ...


When it comes to concerts rap is crap, you need to be able to feel and see the musicians really feel and play their instruments.Dont get me wrong, rap is great music but not when it comes to concerts. I recommend you checking out your local classical orchestra or a little jazz or rock or ragae will do too.but you just cant expect too much from rappers.Peace out My brotha


Dubbz0r said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shittttttttttttttt look at that tasty looking lemon skunk!!!!! I'm coming over for a smoke off some of that  You're the first of the lemon skunkers to be smoking the end result so I'm super fuckin jealous lol and your side by side of the snow white is awesome. I'm curious if they smoke differently than each other as well (flavor, smell, buzz)


damn that lemon skunk is good!yeah, i appreciaate it very much, i appreciaate a man that knows his shit! now im going to grow me some tangerine dream.
i finished making my cannabutters!
Happy Medicating, i hope you all feel better soon. love Amber


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

mornin amber hun....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2011)

no its not, im getting ready to go to bed. im drinking some jasmine and chaomile tea . I bet your drinking some English Breakfast Tea.
How is the gold bong doing?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

doin fine hun and your spot on im drinking tea lol..did you manage to see the update if not hit this...


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-1032.html


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 29, 2011)

What up doc? I see you've been a very busy girl since I've been away. Well not to worry because I'm back and on track. Loving the photos of all those beautiful buds you've been harvesting and it looks like you've been stepping your game up a notch. Did I mention that I'm really diggin all that canna butter you've been making. Better watch out cuz that shit's gonna git ya. lol

Peace and happy medicating my friend.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

True about some rap concerts Ambs, saying that though I have seen some great shows, but to be honest, the best rap shows where the ones with instruments. I remember seeing Gangstar in Glasgow in a small venue in the early 90's now that was awesome! Also the pharcyde in Amsterdam late 90's. The main downer about the show was Keiths insisting banging on about how he liked old wrinly ladies....he was quite specific about them being 98! too weird. lol.

Happy sleeping, I am up and having breakfast!

Peace, DST


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm growing Chamomile this year.
How's next round looking so far?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

cracking grow amber! thats a grip of dank you have stacked up now! i thought you were too zombified by the butter or do you intend to 'medicine' your mates


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> What up doc? I see you've been a very busy girl since I've been away. Well not to worry because I'm back and on track. Loving the photos of all those beautiful buds you've been harvesting and it looks like you've been stepping your game up a notch. Did I mention that I'm really diggin all that canna butter you've been making. Better watch out cuz that shit's gonna git ya. lol
> 
> Peace and happy medicating my friend.


hi Dropa, i like when you Dropa by my friend! yes, i have been so busy lately but eveything is done now curing nicely. Im glad to hear things are going smoothly with your super custom buildt basement grow op. Following it closely as you know . i miss your big buds. Thanks for the kind words about my harvest. Yeah, im trying out some new things with the cannabutter and would like to try other stuff like making cool BTO rocks like you do. Ones that look like marble with swirls in them. So pretty. I dont even eat the cannabutter dude, i know its heartbreaking but i dont metabolise it very well,its a shame cuz my lungs could use a break. And boy do i know how that shit can get you. I have had some severe white out reactions to it and dont touch the stuff any more. Even like 4 crumbs gets me buzzed. a real travasty i tell you. take it easy dRoPa. 


DST said:


> True about some rap concerts Ambs, saying that though I have seen some great shows, but to be honest, the best rap shows where the ones with instruments. I remember seeing Gangstar in Glasgow in a small venue in the early 90's now that was awesome! Also the pharcyde in Amsterdam late 90's. The main downer about the show was Keiths insisting banging on about how he liked old wrinly ladies....he was quite specific about them being 98! too weird. lol.
> 
> Happy sleeping, I am up and having breakfast!
> 
> Peace, DST


hey Deastie its lunch time for me now.hahha, that is so curious about Keith going on about old wrinkled 98 year olds. Maybe he figures thats the only way to make money anymore by hitting up them old rich ladies and geting them to his shows since hes so bad in concert. hahahha.. you gotta give him some credit for lovin the old wrinkely women, everyone needs love even them. Maybe they are a new target rich audience that hasnt been tapped into, how sweet.lol


C.Indica said:


> I'm growing Chamomile this year.
> How's next round looking so far?


i wanna grow camomile, can yu teach me how?


Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking grow amber! thats a grip of dank you have stacked up now! i thought you were too zombified by the butter or do you intend to 'medicine' your mates


Thanks DonGinTonski, yes you are correct ...i get much to zombified to endulge in the butter.... so to the mates it shall go. with love .. woof . hope your garden is doing splendidly!

thanks for the niceness everyone! take it easy and happy gardening.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Kool reckons the youngin's wriggle around more, lol...what a douche. Still got some good songs I guess. Have a good evening Ambs, bedtime for me, 1:30am...well, after a bedtime joint I think.

Fijn avond, D


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Amber!! My plants are doing well, I haven't updated my thread in awhile since school started I've been swamped . What pics did I inspire? Hope you're doing well, love the idea of putting the butter in those little tubs! I feel like I'll end up making some after harvest so you've given me some inspiration in return hehehe, have to go to adalbertos and start stocking up on the salsa cups haha! Well, I've spent enough time fooling around, back to my essay . I hope to be following another grow of yours soon! 

Brandon


----------



## 80degreez (Aug 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> [youtube]6kpWQFCxwxo[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



btw Doc... though like that guys math says the 12/12 would produce more over a year, but after looking at the results I would go with the 6 weeks vegged just because the buds are more developed, i _hate_! fluffy buds


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

80degreez said:


> btw Doc... though like that guys math says the 12/12 would produce more over a year, but after looking at the results I would go with the 6 weeks vegged just because the buds are more developed, i _hate_! fluffy buds


heres some fluffy 12-12 from seed buds...........LOL


----------



## Beansly (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey ambs, what's the haps?
Excuse me, Rap isn't music??? I'll have you know 'Dis Bitch Dat Ho' in particually discusses the dichotomy between men and women in our post-industrial, neo-modern society.....
Nah, it's just a bunch of misogynistic dudes talking about fucking...lol Rap is rediculous, but I love it. Your right about rap concerts though... it always just turns into an excuse to get really fucked and the, or they put on the CD and sing over it, or my least favorite, there's 40 guys you didn't pay to see on stage with the one guy you did and now you can't hear _THEM.
_I don't know if you've ever been to Broadway, but if you appreciate the art, you have to see Les Mis once before you die. They travel to most main cites.

I used to be in chamber orchestra, Marching band, jazz band and Symphonic Orchestra. I played the trombone, and by my senior year, I was such a band nerd that 4 of my 6 classes were band/music oriented.
Good times. this may sound really bad, but the times I had in marching band playing for stadiums full of people cheering were some of the most exciting exhilarating experiences in my life. I don't think I could play the trombone now if my life depended on it hahah. 

You're so lucky to have harvested 10oz's. I harvested 7 wet and it dried to 39 g. I was totally bummed, but it's lasted surprisingly long. You have a green pinky for sure. 
Good vibes, best wishes,
Beanz


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2011)

wow, what a a cool way to end this 12/12 journal.hhaha
delzer posts some of the meanest hottest fattest 12/12 budporn i have ever seen making my panites get all wet...lol..Thanks del6666 , you the bomb, da bubblebomb! lol
my goal remains to grow a mean 12/12 beast like you!!!! next round im going to try really hard. i will just follow your recipe to the T and i hope you will be around to help me like this last time. you ROCK!!!!!!!!!

beanz, lol, i do love my rappers for sure , 2-pac, snoop dog, cypress hill, grand master flash and the furious 5, beastie boys, curtis blow, dr. dre, ice cube, ice-t, coolio, warren G, and the late great nate dog to name a few. Thank you thank you ThankYou
your going to have a huge harvest this round beanzer..no doubt you will break your record!

have a wonderful Labor Day weekend. summers finally arrived to the PNW!!!!!!!!!!!!! catch you crazy stoner monkeys later...


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Ambs, it's September....are you not going on holiday this month??? woohoo. DST coming up on a choco space cup cake.


----------



## mugan (Sep 2, 2011)

0haha DR that avy is awesome


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

still smoking them fatty hun..hope u ok..ave a good weekend hun..


----------



## 80degreez (Sep 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> heres some fluffy 12-12 from seed buds...........LOL


 nice buds  was refering to Doc's side by side comparison though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2011)

hahahha, you guys are so fukin funny, i cant stop laughing right now.. hahahhahahha, ha hahah . an automatic baked blueberry chocholate cheeze cupcake from the dump truck. i can not believe, via hellraiser, that there is a strain called Dump Truck!! that is a SIC name.. i wuld never in my life try cat piss but i have to admit i would try dump truck.. lmfao


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow 10 oz in 75 days, nice job Dr. Do you mind me asking how many plants that was?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

new update on mi thread hun hope u doin ok..wish id of said yea to cummin on that trip with you now lol..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> Wow 10 oz in 75 days, nice job Dr. Do you mind me asking how many plants that was?


HELLO Kronix, of course i dont mind if you ask how many plants. i had 11 plants total. I started with 14 but had to pull 3 males. So I really could have had even A BIGGER yield and harvest if those bastards were girls! lol..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2011)

The Final resting spot. 
Some delicious medication for the cure!


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice! Although the toys are slightly disturbing lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> Very nice! Although the toys are slightly disturbing lol


HAHAHA, PERFECT, THAT WHAT I WAS HOPING SOMEONE WOULD FINALLY SAY!! THANKS kRONIX,!


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 4, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAHAHA, PERFECT, THAT WHAT I WAS HOPING SOMEONE WOULD FINALLY SAY!! THANKS kRONIX,!


Lmao!


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Dr you on those club 600 blotters again? lol. cool stuff my mad american friend, loved your comp pic entries. Have a good week ja Mufkees!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

You lucky foo!
I just ran out of weed today. How's that CClivers?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

excellent update amber hun..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

excellent........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

hahah ken's banana hammock is so funny. nice stash you got going ambs! whats going in the Christmas run?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

im here waiting for stunning pics...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2011)

hahaha, you keep me on my toes kevster! lmao.. i have a huge smile on my face right now.lol.. thanks kev.. im working on it bro! cant wait to share the prettiness with you


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

lol quicker amber im dyin here hahahahaha j/k hun


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2011)

the trail was brutal just as described below in the thumbnail. I have traveled this path 3 times prior and each time has always been amazing. I saw my first bear on this trail and met some wonderful people. Amazing people. 
This time the medows were floweing at full peak. I have never seen anything like it before in my life. Purple, organge, Yellow, White, Red, Blue flowers everywhere. The beautiful blue sky and the beautiful glacier lake in the distance. 
Lest go..


fields of delicate orange and yellow columbine ....amazing. unreal...



I love this picture so much. Its my favorite one this season. I love how th trail goes right out to the valley of mountains before me. A beautiful image of the future.


Red paintbrush and.. ( to be filled in later ) so pretty!



the wilfower swept meadow, the sweet blue glacier lake below with the wild North Cascade snow capped mountains on a picture perfect day


to the west towards the Pacific Ocean




to the north, to the wild Canadian MOuntain ranges. and glorious Hozameen Mountain and Desolation Peak right before them.Did you know that Jack Karouack ( beat writer) spent 3 summers up on Desloation Peak . He wrote about his experiences in many of his books. 


to the east


the sourdough lookout, historic site being preserved by some kind souls. 




I hope you enjoyed the hike. Happy Trails till we meet again!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

thats the fix i needed i feel better now lol..excellent pics amber hun as usual


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 5, 2011)

Those pics are stunning Dr T the glacial lake looks gorgeous and also very cold next time i'm up the mountain on my bike i'll take a few pics of the views from the top of the mountains that rise above the valley i live in their not as high up as your mountains but there are some good views all the same


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thats the fix i needed i feel better now lol..excellent pics amber hun as usual


Im so glad you enjoyed the pictures Kevin, its a pleasure to share them with you and all my RIU friends! have a mystical magical rainy evening.


3eyes said:


> Those pics are stunning Dr T the glacial lake looks gorgeous and also very cold next time i'm up the mountain on my bike i'll take a few pics of the views from the top of the mountains that rise above the valley i live in their not as high up as your mountains but there are some good views all the same


Thanks 3eyes. Yeah, the lakes around here are not very appealing for a swim, way too cold. But skinny dipping is always so much fun, even if its for like 30 seconds! hahah.I would really love to see some picutres of you mountains, wow, that would be wonderful. i look foward to them very much. take it easy.

I was wondering what would be better... I will be placing my vaped herb in the freezer for storage. Is it best stored in a glass curing jar or is a plastic bag OK? thanks... have a wonderful rest of this sept 5th 2011.lol.. mwhaaaahhhh


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

Bloody hell Ambs, that looked liked one to remember for sure. Absolutely beautiful.

I did laugh when I read this, I though, fek sake, this guy ate a pooh sandwich for sure, lol....I quote: _A priceless panorama of craggy, spiralling glacier hugging, cloud piercing, unbeleivably breath taking peaks are the payoff...._I mean come on diahorrea sandwich, lol.

Love the name Sourdough, were the Irish up there or something??


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Dr you on those club 600 blotters again? lol. cool stuff my mad american friend, loved your comp pic entries. Have a good week ja Mufkees!!
> 
> Peace, DST


hahahah, im dr.alice trichome in wonderland. Thank you for the compliment on my club 600 photo entry's! they were really fun to do. It was a blast painting my playmates teeth! The doll, Jesus, well he is not Jesus anymore. He is now the one and only DST. He will be going up for auction for a fuckin STEAL!! just $420 for your own Club 600 DST DOLL!!! lmfao. 4 moe days of work then i leave this bloody country! Cheers mate.. have a goood one.


Beansly said:


> You lucky foo!
> I just ran out of weed today. How's that CClivers?


damn Beanz, i did not know you were dry. Shit man! that suks. the CCLivers is real nice. Ive just dived into my Pineapple Punch Kushberry for the first time today. I am really enjoying the mellow buzz ive been riding. Very interesting fruity flavor as well. ok, beanz.. this is kinda sick but i am going to be TOTAllY honest with you bro. it was fruity but had a MOP-n-glow kinda disinfectant flavor to it.lmao.. maybe it needs a bit more of a cure. take it easy cool beanz


kevin murphy said:


> excellent update amber hun..


why thank you mr. murphy


kevin murphy said:


> excellent........


lol..


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah ken's banana hammock is so funny. nice stash you got going ambs! whats going in the Christmas run?


hahaha, i love that little speedo hes sporting too Donald Duck.lol.. i ended up riipping it off and fixing him up in a more sporty outfit. He is now DST from Club 600 on the auction block. ONe HOT FUCKIn comodity!! later donald..


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 6, 2011)

Change your avatar Amber, it drives me nuts when I see it.
Haha.

Well I just got home from some campin'.
Still pretty drunk, wish I could sober up a little faster.

Actually I'm going to go make some food.

Do you have anything growing right now? Not even clones?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2011)

PRaise The Lord Cannabis Indica
no i dont have nothin growing... not even clones. Im taking a break for a month or so. And Jesus mary christ
whats wrong with Aunt Esther? you beadey rat eyed hethan how dare you dis Aunt Esther.
my sister Elizabeth would be turning in her grave if she heard that!
( my purse is swigging to hit you over your head) pow
Allelujia ( and the door slams shut ) lol
hahah, i will PROB change her in a few days. might you might just regret the request. I already have another wonderful women in mind to replace her. lol
take it easy, 
amber


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

new update on hun when u get chance take a look let me know what you think..it be on signature...


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Ambs, I was thinking the other day about a thread I use to post in, https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/148770-some-photos-i-took-43.html I deleted most of my pics but since you are also into posting lovely pics that you take, perhaps you could start something similar. A new Amber thread for us to post our beautiful pics of our great adventures in. Whatcha reckon? Send me that link and I will post!!!




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> PRaise The Lord Cannabis Indica
> no i dont have nothin growing... not even clones. Im taking a break for a month or so. And Jesus mary christ
> whats wrong with Aunt Esther? you beadey rat eyed hethan how dare you dis Aunt Esther.
> my sister Elizabeth would be turning in her grave if she heard that!
> ...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Ambs, I was thinking the other day about a thread I use to post in, https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/148770-some-photos-i-took-43.html I deleted most of my pics but since you are also into posting lovely pics that you take, perhaps you could start something similar. A new Amber thread for us to post our beautiful pics of our great adventures in. Whatcha reckon? Send me that link and I will post!!!


Great idea DST. Ambs takes some really awesome photos that deserve their own thread. I would subb for sure!


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> PRaise The Lord Cannabis Indica
> no i dont have nothin growing... not even clones. Im taking a break for a month or so. And Jesus mary christ
> whats wrong with Aunt Esther? you beadey rat eyed hethan how dare you dis Aunt Esther.
> my sister Elizabeth would be turning in her grave if she heard that!
> ...


"beaty bat eyed rat hethan"..... eh? LMAO! That's the best slam i've heard in while Doc.....


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 7, 2011)

How's the Goats?


----------



## kether noir (Sep 7, 2011)

93

*do you have a favorite or preferred smoke from your last run? looking forward to your next grow.*


93 93/93


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> *do you have a favorite or preferred smoke from your last run? looking forward to your next grow.*
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to what your favorite smoke is too DAT. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey amber, awesome pics as usual. I get so jealous when I see all those amazing shots. Must be nice to look at all that beautiful scenery everyday.Thanks for sharing your adventures with us. 

Check ya later.


----------



## rick19011 (Sep 8, 2011)

So doc.....are airpots the real deal?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

I finally get round to your thread and I read your not growing for a bit. Well you need to keep those beautiful pics coming and Im sure you will have loads from the Dam. Your prob better buying your weed from DST coz hes got well better shit than those coffee shops. Take care Dr


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

super lemon haze is your fav smoke doc am i right?, i know it's mine


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

thanks for stopping by and checking out my 2011 summer 12/12 grow journal. 

Im smoking my Snow White herb right now and its really quite an amazing smoke. It compliments my friuty flavored herb so well that i have really started to appreciate its spicey peppery flavor. Its strong Indica body stone is awesome for relaxing . It is an all day smoke. I found it wonderful to exercise to and also just to kick back with.

SUper Lemon Haze is a favorite as well. It has been wonderfully easy for me to grow and always produces tons of sugary trichomes. The taste, smell and potency top of the line.
I really love Jack Herer. I samples it a couple months ago and it compteley blown away by everything about it. Amazing flavor and its an immediate rush of a high.POW POW POW
I will be growing this soon.

God i could go on and on about so many favorites... hahaha.. My lemon skunk has an amazing lemon flavor and the smell is so super sweet ...like those little ittey bitty lemon skittle candies thAT MAKE your taste buds expode.and this is an aroma... Mind blowing ! 

My auto blueberry is has a beautiful bouquet and super potent. another great all day smoke.

I am planning on doing a waterfarm grow next month. i am going to amsterdam to do some sampleing to help me make my final decision about what strain i will grown. 
Jack Herer or Pineapple express? or THE EXODUS CHEESE?!??!?! lol....or .....? ...whats on the menu today? i also plan on trying to get another set up going as well so I can do another 12/12 grow with lots of flavorful strains.


i appreciate so many strains i dont think i have a favorite. There are so many brilliantly talented breeders creating beautiful strains its so very difficult to pick a favorite.
( i bet your sorry you asked now..lmao) 


Good luck and best wishes to everyone with everything. I will miss many of your harvests, new budporn, and all that fun gardening shit..while i is partying it up overseas...I hope it all goes brillianltlytlyelyeyeyyyyyy spenddidididididly loooovvveellyyyy xoxoxoxoxoxoxox
take it easy.. Amberlol


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2011)

Your SLH always intrigued me to grow it. glad you like all of your smokes.

Have a great week


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 11, 2011)

How long are you going to be in Amsterdam for? Don't forget to take pics  (I'm sure you won't) your'e going to have so much fun


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> Your SLH always intrigued me to grow it. glad you like all of your smokes.
> 
> Have a great week


Thanks Mane. You should try superlemonhaze, i think you will really like it. take care and have a good work week!


brandon727272 said:


> How long are you going to be in Amsterdam for? Don't forget to take pics  (I'm sure you won't) your'e going to have so much fun


Hi Brandon. I will be in Amsterdam for like 8 days altogether. Im also going to Paris. I willl try to take the some interesting photos for you guys. Thanks for the nice wishes. GOOd luck with your studies and all your gardening. . I think i will be back in time for your harvest next month. Def for the super lemon haze harvest of yours. I hope you are able to get together an indoor set up for her to finish out it. take care kiddo


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

mornin amber hun hope u ok...your smoke reports sound delisious lol..i hope u saved sum for our trip lol....


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like a fun trip you have planned out there. This guy is green with envy 

Have fun joint and, as always, be safe hump:.)


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 13, 2011)

That cola above this post is beautiful, must say. 

Amber it's been a while, hope all is well.
My Lemon Skunk girl is finally a woman!
She's at day 20 now, come give her some good vibes.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

hope the trip goin well amber hun..peace...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

hows u hun...hope u enjoying your trip...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 27, 2011)

Some cool jams for when you get back. Hope your trip is going most excellent 

[video=youtube;rIEdzaAcW-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIEdzaAcW-c[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

lost in amsterdam... wonder if she'll ever be back lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

she be back she misses me to much hahahaha


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey peeps, voting thread is now open. Looks like Amber is already in the lead.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2011)

awe, not in the lead anymoreplease vote for me

Hi everyone, i had a wonderful trip, thanks for asking. 
I will post some pictures tomorrow of some of things i saw and did. 
If i can make it to the hydro store tonite i will be able to start germinating some more seeds tonite!!!  Im really excited about the next grow, i have some amazing strains gifted to me by some amazing people on rui. 
cheers
amber


----------



## smokebros (Oct 4, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> awe, not in the lead anymoreplease vote for me
> 
> Hi everyone, i had a wonderful trip, thanks for asking.
> I will post some pictures tomorrow of some of things i saw and did.
> ...



It's good to have you back


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 4, 2011)

You managed to get home then lol i would say i hope you had a good time but i know you did, don't forget to fill us in on what strains you smoked which coffeeshops you sampled and what your faves were


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2011)

smokebros said:


> It's good to have you back


thanks so much smokey! 


3eyes said:


> You managed to get home then lol i would say i hope you had a good time but i know you did, don't forget to fill us in on what strains you smoked which coffeeshops you sampled and what your faves were


hey 3eye! thanks again..so much for the help with dam. I had my map the entire trip! i was checking off all the coffeeshops i went to and had all your recommendations written on the back. at one Point I thought i lost it and went ballistic.lol..
I tried to hit up all the ones you suggested and i think i did pretty well. At least i popped into them all for a peek. 
haha,im so excited you asked where i went and what i smoked.. it brings back nice memories. but you might be sorry you asked now..cuz im in a typing frenzy today...
Sooo.. first stop was the Doors coffeeshop, much to my delight they had my fav on the menu.. Jack Herrer.. They have this really cool light ball that you press on that lights up the menu. I kept hitting the ball..lighting it on and off hahha.. the seller boy was like..umm .. you know you can hold that down..hahahha..yeah i know.... so i really really like the weed there and the shop. it was the best atmosphere in my opinion. The seller boy was super cool and let me trade back a half gram for some drinks.(was leaving on the train to Paris..and couldnt pack it properly)

I went to Barny's and got some Tangerine Dream! D-lish..they were really nice there.and the fresh mint tea was fabulous. THen i went back again for some Pineapple Chunk.. D-lish.. The Pineapple Chunk that i got (one gram) had SEVEN SEEDS in it!!!!!!! i was soooo fuckin stoked. I hope to be germinating some of the tonite!!!! It was also delicious. 

I went to the Grey Area and got some Maui Mist.. it was yummy too.. 
and met, you know, that amazing riu gardener with the like BESTEST herb ever over there too.lmao.. and smoked up with him. some mind blowing herb. lol

I popped in a whole lotta other shops and checked out there menus but didnt spend too much time in them. i got some herb over to Paris and smoked a bunch of joints in the Park by the Louvre Museum ... and then went in the museum stoned outta my mind. It was really insanely fun.

all in all i was very happy with all the strains i smoked it was a blast. 

i will post some nice photos tomorrow. 
take care 3eyes


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

glad you had a good trip hun..cant wait for new pics..


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 4, 2011)

Woohoo she's back. What up Amber? Sounds like you had an exciting trip and I'm really jealous too. Can't wait to see all those pics that I know you took on your ambs gone wild vacation.

Glad to have you back.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> glad you had a good trip hun..cant wait for new pics..


Thanks kev. It was aweome! hope your gardens well.


Dropastone said:


> Woohoo she's back. What up Amber? Sounds like you had an exciting trip and I'm really jealous too. Can't wait to see all those pics that I know you took on your ambs gone wild vacation.
> 
> Glad to have you back.


Hey Dropa, Thanks for the warm welcome back..man i took a lot of pictures. sorting through them to choose which ones to post is hard, I will try my best. I could post like 15 pictures from the Catacombs alone that kick ass.. im a sucker for skulls and bones.fuk i might just do that today and others tomorrow..hahah. this could go on for a while. lol
i keep giggleing to the"ambs gone wild" vacation theme..too funny Dropa. 

Ive got some seeds in papertowels right now waiting to crack. This is going to be such a wicked 12/12 grow for me thanks to some super fantastic amazing riu friends that have hooked me up with fukin bomb ass seeds...mucho gracias from the bottom of my heart..
Im still going to do my waterfarm dream grow as well but its going to take some time for me to get my supplies and set up for that one , hopefully in the next couple weeks.
take it easy stoner monkeys ,hell its OCtober, halloween is not far off so im going to try to post a creepy evil dark picture post for ya'll coming up next.....


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Seeds waiting to crack, woohoo, how exciting. Hope they all have a happy start. 

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2011)

One of the most amazing places i visited on my trip were the Catacombs.They are very narrow small damp Tunnels underground made of the bones of over 6 million people.  totally creepy and wonderfully designed...check it outIF YOU DARE!!!!
AAAAAAAA.....HHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHAAAA......AHHHAAAAHAAAAHAAHAHAHAAAAAAH
[youtube]u6Ptn7qmUp4[/youtube]



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catacombs_of_Paris


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, that person put a lot of time into that simms house! Damn that tunnel is crazy! I've seen a show on the history channel about it, amazing that you actually went and saw it in person. I bet when you're actually there it hits you that each of those bones are from someone's body that died in ancient France


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 5, 2011)

Good stuff ambs. Did I mention that I'm jealous as all get out right now.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 5, 2011)

love dat amber hun..really nice id love to visit that...


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

Second pic from the bottom, 4th skull in, WTF is going on with that Skulls Nose. It def looks like a Roman nose, roaming all over the shop, lol. Great pics, looking forward to more Amber.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

New update on sig hun..angel grow/...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

welcome back Doc! sounds like you had an absolute blast! those catacombe shots are well creepy. i'd be freaked in there. ever since i saw the film the descent, i've been afeared of caves.

loved your entries to the 600 pic comp! ken in front of my tent shot i was pissing myself laughing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Wow, that person put a lot of time into that simms house! Damn that tunnel is crazy! I've seen a show on the history channel about it, amazing that you actually went and saw it in person. I bet when you're actually there it hits you that each of those bones are from someone's body that died in ancient France


haha, hey Brandohhhh. I felt a sence of calmness and peace while making my way through the tunnels. It was like being in a really cool haunted house. At the end of the tunnel there was a really friendly old guard who took me by the hand and lead me to some of themost INTERESTING bones, artifacts, teeth and skull and bone scuptures in there. He was one of the few freindly old Parisians that was super chilled about the place. I think everyone resting down there is quite content. It was really difficult for me to leave the tunnels. I wanted to go back through them again, my husband had to drag me out kicking and screamin...lol 


Dropastone said:


> Good stuff ambs. Did I mention that I'm jealous as all get out right now.


thanks Dropastoner. hahah, you'll make it there one day too (hope fully alive) hahahaha


kevin murphy said:


> love dat amber hun..really nice id love to visit that...


thanks kev.. you should go with the kids and mrs.nuts doggie. they would have a blast! 


DST said:


> Second pic from the bottom, 4th skull in, WTF is going on with that Skulls Nose. It def looks like a Roman nose, roaming all over the shop, lol. Great pics, looking forward to more Amber.


LMFAO..that is so fookin funny DST! hahahahahahh good catch.. ill be posting more pictures this weekend.. so stay tuned for the amber gone wild vacation photo posts over the next week or so......peace broski..


Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome back Doc! sounds like you had an absolute blast! those catacombe shots are well creepy. i'd be freaked in there. ever since i saw the film the descent, i've been afeared of caves.
> loved your entries to the 600 pic comp! ken in front of my tent shot i was pissing myself laughing.


Thanks DGT.. I did have a wonderful trip and the weather was really in our favor. You would love the catacombs, i know they look creepy but its really fun down there. The dead people down there are totally welcoming.. lol.. i felt NOT bad vibe down there. I could have stayed down there the entire day. lol

and thanks for the nice compliment on my 600 club comp pictures as well. Im glad i was able to make you piss your pants.. this site cracks me up too.. i get some good laughs here ..when im on riu my pants are ususally wet from laughing too hard or lookin at too much sexy bud porn.lmao...

So check it out guys.. ive been busy as fuc getting my set up cleaned up and my party cups ready to go. I have some pictures of the mess ,clean up and my new cups to post later..lol... about half of my beans have cracked as of this morgning....this has been a painfully slow seed cracker for me. The seeds i have germinatiing for some reason are all really big and fat..so i guess it takes longer to crack the surface.. ive got some high HIGH hopes for this grow.. 
have a super killer weekend. happy gardening and medicating

And most importantly... Thank you all for voting for me in the 600 Club photo contest. You guys know real style and creativity when you see it. hahaha.. right on!!!!
later 
Ambernooski


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

nice............


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 7, 2011)

so jealous! the catacombs were the ONLY reason i wanted to stop in paris, and i didn't get to see them.

i stayed with a family friend "in the burbs", so after having mapped out a route, and finally having gotten ourselves there (we took the RER and everything), it was closed for 3 months for "cleaning". we apparently showed up 2 weeks before it would've reopened.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey RIUers! Hope all ya'll gangstas is having a fine FRYday...
I have been super busy with prep for my next grow. 
Presently in the closet germinating in a wet papertowel i have ....
.....drum roll plese......
5 Exodus Cheese Backcross seeds
5 Bubblebomb seeds
5 Pineapple Chunk seeds
3 Black Rose seeds 

this germination is taking forever...half the seeds have cracked. I hope to have all planted by tomorrow.
I cleaned out my tent and phototron. I made my party cups and drilled holes in the bottom of them. I filled them up with organic compost and sprayed them down with a mixture of water and root excelarator. 
All the party cups are all in the Tron now waiting for me to sow the seeds of love and plug the bad boy in for take off.









this was a really delicious dinner. My husbands cookin skills have improved dramastically since our trip to Amsterdam. gathering inspiration from a simply marvalous free range chicken dinner we had there..


AHHHH, i know it looks like a disaster.. but its not like this anymore.. hahahhaha
2 spiders fell on me when i was cleaning the tent!!! i went ballastic and ripped all my clothes off..and did some naked housecleaning.. lmao.. only joking...well i did ripp my clothes off but after shaking them out put them back on..hahahahahahaha.. naked housecleaning is not for me.lol.
Im still debating what pots i wanna use. i like to experiment but i dont want to deal with the canapy issues that using different posts might pose. Im tending toward small fabric earth pots.. 

OH YEAH, im getting another tent this weekend and my waterfarm stuff.. YEAH!!!!!!!! 

So have a wonderful weekend ! thanks for stopping by..
amber


----------



## Kiki007 (Oct 7, 2011)

ROFLMAO..... at your new avitar Amber!! I can't stop laughing! BTW - are those HC's black rose seeds....??


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

fuckin hell u got me excitesd then hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2011)

ohhh,nice nice nice .. got some girlies in the house!!!!!!!!!! lol



mellokitty said:


> so jealous! the catacombs were the ONLY reason i wanted to stop in paris, and i didn't get to see them.
> 
> i stayed with a family friend "in the burbs", so after having mapped out a route, and finally having gotten ourselves there (we took the RER and everything), it was closed for 3 months for "cleaning". we apparently showed up 2 weeks before it would've reopened.


SHIT THAT SUCKS!!!!!!!! what a bummer.. how do they clean there down? that is really wierd.. hahahahah
you have to go kitty , one day im sure you will!!!!! thanks for stopping by ..meow


Kiki007 said:


> ROFLMAO..... at your new avitar Amber!! I can't stop laughing! BTW - are those HC's black rose seeds....??


HEY KEEKS!!! hahaha, its all in good fun here on RIU! yeah, those Black Rose are from The One and Only HC!!!! i know next to nothing about the strain, except its really pretty and pink?? Did you grow it? if you did can you tell me a little about what to expect. thanks keeks, have a wicked weekend.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 7, 2011)

Glad to see you back DaT  

I'm going to be pulling for those cheese girls to come through for you. 

Did you get any cool pics from Amsterdam that you can post up?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

Go Amber, go Amber, go Amber, i'm looking forward to seeing your new babies grow


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> fuckin hell u got me excitesd then hahaha


AHahahaHAHAHAHAHAHH, so easily excitable..your funny kev. 


Dubbz0r said:


> Glad to see you back DaT
> 
> I'm going to be pulling for those cheese girls to come through for you.
> 
> Did you get any cool pics from Amsterdam that you can post up?


HEY DuBzY, glad to see you back as well. I hope you get better soon. I understood some skanky hoe you shared a joint with got you sick..lmao.. but just read your journal hand you mentioned you fucked up your hand? i completely relate to not going to the doctor for that if you can avoid it.. i hope you heal quickly. take it easy dubz.. im workin on more photos of the trip and will get them up as soon as i can. I took so many. i wonder if i crossed paths with you buddy in dam..wierd..
funny you should mention the cheese...finger crossed on all my seeds for females.. i saw you pulled a wallopping smashing 15 oz from your cheese.. HOLY FUCK!!! it wasnt even scroggged!!!!!!! please let us know when your next awe inspiring grow is underway. check ya later dude. ps my lovebird is still ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!! cherp cherp


3eyes said:


> Go Amber, go Amber, go Amber, i'm looking forward to seeing your new babies grow


awe thanks iii,i will try my best. im so stoked to have you here to help me out..i really look up to you and your expert advise. I smoked some of my drowned lemon skunk yesterday..its got a more intense smell, flavor and high then the others.. have you drowned anything lately?? lol....take it easy


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

u bring out worst in me hahahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> u bring out worst in me hahahaha


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, quite the opposite i think.. now show me some budporn god damit!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

only words i can see is porn hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> only words i can see is porn hahaha


hmmm, i see you have been gone a while.. i hope the keyboard isnt too sticky for ya now kev...lmao..


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice selections you have there amber. Can't wait to watch those babies blow up. Have a good one and I'll check ya later.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

i have wet wipes hahahaha


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2011)

you'll need wet wipes after this, Kev...Casey Jones cola.
and yes, I am having to hold that cola up, mwahahahahahaha






Ambs, a week or so cure on this exo and it is already as delicious as you like. Thanks again for your help. Tell yer man to email me and I'll send him some of my recipes to treat you with! That chicken looks liked he stuffed it with something?!?!? yummy.


DST's chicken burger tip: If you are on a budget, you can feed 2 people with one small chicken breast, just butterlfy it out, then put clingfilm over it and flatten it out (like a schnitzel- bash it with a rolling pin - its fun) and then make breadcrumb with old bread, salt and pepper and chopped herbs. Flower chicken, dip in egg, then throw crumbs over, then fry......half the price of the cheap shitty premade chicken burgers you buy, and 100x as tastey.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

got 2 packs ready dst..fuckin nice that bro...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm crossing my fingers for all your girls too! Especially the cheese!

Yea my friends skanky ass gf got me sick for a minute LOL!! Nothing my immune system couldn't kick out in a few days though 
I'm happy to hear your lovebird is ok. He was waiting for you to return so he could smell some more of that dank smoke you're always blowing lol

I was playing football with my son and he threw a short pass. I ran for it and made a diving catch. When I did so, I tucked the ball into my stomach and my shoulder slammed into the ground with all my weight on top of it... I heard something snap... As I lay there in pain my son was laughing his little ass off at me (he thought I was still goofing around LOL). I tried telling him to get some help (grandma or grandpa), he just laughed and laughed and laughed and laughed lmao the little shit. That was 10 days ago and it still fuckin hurts lol but I'm sure I'll live. The lemon skunk helped me through the first week of pain. This week it's the cheese and vicoddinnn 

*waits for cool pics from the Dam*


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh DAT, you lucky dog, you got spammed by the LED bandit, too, lmfao... I'll say it again... LED is not a 600 watter!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 8, 2011)

not to worry, kitty is in hot pursuit!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2011)

DST said:


> you'll need wet wipes after this, Kev...Casey Jones cola.
> and yes, I am having to hold that cola up, mwahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one DStie, very nice.. thanks for inviting over to harvest!!! it was a blast.I cant believe i haved lived the day to have smoked the clone only exodus chesse, let alone HARVEST ONE!!! its really all quite sureal. Mr.doctor Trichome will be intouch with you for some reciepes, mighty nice of ya mate. He didnt stuff those breasts,ha, thats the way they come here ....the chemically inhanced steroid injected chickens we have here in the united states are fat. The chicken burgers sound simple and tasty. I wil let you know how they turn out..
have a good one. tell mrs. DST we say Hello.


kevin murphy said:


> got 2 packs ready dst..fuckin nice that bro...


that sounds wonderful. i will look forward to you growing them kev.


Dubbz0r said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for all your girls too! Especially the cheese!
> 
> Yea my friends skanky ass gf got me sick for a minute LOL!! Nothing my immune system couldn't kick out in a few days though
> I'm happy to hear your lovebird is ok. He was waiting for you to return so he could smell some more of that dank smoke you're always blowing lol
> ...


hey Dubzy..sorry to hear of your injury. That sounds serious.. i would go get an x-ray, if nothing shows and it still hurts you need to get an MRI. expensive as bloody hell.. so so sorry to hear about it. Im glad you have your new harvest around to use to medicate with . Im goint to get those dam pix up here soon, thanks for stopping by dubzy, i hope you heal soon!


Bobotrank said:


> Oh DAT, you lucky dog, you got spammed by the LED bandit, too, lmfao... I'll say it again... LED is not a 600 watter!


what? im sooo niave..i dont understand...lol..how bizarre


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> not to worry, kitty is in hot pursuit!


thanks mello!!!!!!!!!! your the nicest kitty .. scratch scratch scratch..for 2 hours..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2011)

[youtube]hdjL8WXjlGI[/youtube]
Starship Phototron
Captain Trichome running the ship
corrdinates 10 7 11...92 degrees... 23 percent Humidiity on course for destruction
coordinates 10 8 11...75 degrees... 59 percent Humidiy..on the correct course heading for final destination in search of a Plantet with Big Sticky Green Buds.
View attachment 1826151
phototron incubating 5 exodus cheese, 5 bubblebomb, 5 pineapple chunk, 3 black rose. i have my exhust and dehumidifier running. im trying to work with the room temp to figure out how to maintain perfect conditions. I have never put the tron in the tent before so have been having to monitor it all day long..i think i have found a stable enviornment during the day.. i will have to monitor it tonite.. 


finally some cracked and nice long white tails appeared, i sowed them all 





****dam pix up next***


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 8, 2011)

lol, all this talk of the dam reminded me of this:

http://www.beaverdam.net/message.htm


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2011)

[youtube]yWH42hcBJzI[/youtube] 
Amsterdam September 2011RIP LWthanks for the vid AW


SOME OF THE MANY STRAINS I SMOKED...

A very cool bar near the redlight district. one of the few that still sell alcholic drinks and weed...


THE DOG 


A Trip to Europe wouldnt feel complete ..without some clone only EXoduS Cheese.
wicked growing big D.wickeder smoke.lol...the evil bonglol


Sweet Tangerine Dream at Barneys Coffeeshop 


An afgan hash j from Atlantis Coffeeshop. Fuckin ripped me off!! this was crap..more like tabacoo..those fast talkin jive mother fuckers!!!!!!!!!!



Some cannabis cup awards at Barneys Coffeeshop.  They are very protective of theses awards and will not allow outsiders to take pictures. 





The swans are protected very well in dam. They are so beautiful to watch in the canals.If your lucky you might see them flock together in a big pack which is sopposed to be a sign of good fortune.



I hope you can all experience Amsterdam yourselves one day as well. Its a magical little city.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful pics amber! Amsterdam seems like a one of a kind place, hopefully someday I'll be lucky enough to visit! That exodus cheese looks BOMB great job DST!!! Kinda weird that they don't allow tourists to take pics of the awards, did you have to sneak that one? Lol. Glad to see you have a new grow underway, can't wait to see how dank these all turn out. How'd you get exodus cheese seeds? For some reason I thought it was cut only. Although now that I think about it, how can a strain be cut only? is this implying that the only way to get that exact pheno is through cuts, because every plant can make seeds right? Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry to hear about the injury dubb, you should take Ambers advice, after all, she is a Doctor .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the rep Mello!


brandon727272 said:


> Beautiful pics amber! Amsterdam seems like a one of a kind place, hopefully someday I'll be lucky enough to visit! That exodus cheese looks BOMB great job DST!!! Kinda weird that they don't allow tourists to take pics of the awards, did you have to sneak that one? Lol. Glad to see you have a new grow underway, can't wait to see how dank these all turn out. How'd you get exodus cheese seeds? For some reason I thought it was cut only. Although now that I think about it, how can a strain be cut only? is this implying that the only way to get that exact pheno is through cuts, because every plant can make seeds right? Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry to hear about the injury dubb, you should take Ambers advice, after all, she is a Doctor .


you are so cute Brandon...you always have a way of making me smile. Thanks. I know you will get there one day and it will be so awesome for you too. 
I dont think at Barneys that they minded that i took the picture, but im not sure. The clerk boy yelled at a tourist who poked her head inside the door and tried to take a photo. he said..no no no no, only if you come in and purchase?? or something like that..but they get so busy in there so you could probs get away with it from the door ....she picked a bad moment. it was kinda funny cuz she was like really defient with him saying....why..why i wanna know the real reason why?....hahhaha, this is just getting back from quiet reserved Paris...it was a pleasant personality upgrade...lol

ahahahha, your thoughts on the seeds and the exodus cut clone are funny as fuk.. are you stoned outta your mind like me right now.i I would like a full explaination from DST!! LMAO....
seeds are readily availabe now of the exodus cheese ..saw them advertised in Hightiimes but forget the seller. Im sure you can find them online. Mine are called exodus cheese backcross..what ever that means..?? Dr. Trichome


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 8, 2011)

Awesome pics Amber. Thanks for the show and tell.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Ambs, just ordered my new BudBox today, hopefully we'll be doing the same shizzle shortly. Dank,Dank n more Dank 
I hope to get a new camera soon and get some close Pic's you can mabe trade me a Dwrawing/Painting for 

Hope you'r good

cinder's


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hahah I wish! I'm at work sober as a bird lol


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 8, 2011)

AMBER!
You have black rose!

Are they Fem'd Black Rose?

You should definately keep the best one vegging, and keep a clone.
Do NOT let that strain get out of your hands.

It's great to hear about the trip, glad you had fun.
Freaky bone voodoo & all that good stuff.

Congrats on the pineapple seeds, I hope they don't grow outdoors though..
Then it could be hemp pollen for all we know.
Enjoy


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 9, 2011)

Very cool pics Dat! That place is definitely one of a kind. One of these days I hope to be as fortunate as you  so did you get those seeds I asked for? Lol

Thanks Amber and brandon. The arm is getting better each day but youre right...an x-ray wouldn't hurt. We'll see if I can get my stubborn ass to go to the doc. See if you were my doc I'd have no issues with going to see you for treatment lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Awesome pics Amber. Thanks for the show and tell.


Thanks Dropastoner, I am happy that i can share with such cool friends like You! 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Ambs, just ordered my new BudBox today, hopefully we'll be doing the same shizzle shortly. Dank,Dank n more Dank
> I hope to get a new camera soon and get some close Pic's you can mabe trade me a Dwrawing/Painting for
> 
> Hope you'r good
> ...


HI CINDY, Im really excited for you and your new grow. I would LOVE to trade a drawing for one of you beautiful pictures. WOW, thats such a cool idea. Im so excited about the possibility of having one of your stunning MJ pix in my house. I cant wait now really. The timing for this so perfect. I just finished a drawing yesterday for kev. And i have a beautiful picture from the DST budporn photo archives that i was goint to draw next.. how does that sound as a trade? or if you have some good ideas or pictures in particular you would like me to draw...pleasee let me know! take care mate


C.Indica said:


> AMBER!
> You have black rose!
> 
> Are they Fem'd Black Rose?
> ...


Hi CannaIndie, Hope your well. I dont know if the black rose are fem.. they were a gift and i just always assume at this point i need to sex ALL my plants out.... cuz even ordering them from seed companys as fem.. you get males..rrrr.. thanks for stoppin by buddy. 


brandon727272 said:


> Hahah I wish! I'm at work sober as a bird lol


i know how that feels all too well.... looking at the clock...how much longer...what will i smoke when i get home? lol.. well its sunday now, hopefully your high..hahah


Dubbz0r said:


> Very cool pics Dat! That place is definitely one of a kind. One of these days I hope to be as fortunate as you  so did you get those seeds I asked for? Lol
> 
> Thanks Amber and brandon. The arm is getting better each day but youre right...an x-ray wouldn't hurt. We'll see if I can get my stubborn ass to go to the doc. See if you were my doc I'd have no issues with going to see you for treatment lol


ahaha, glad to see your keeping your spirits up Dubbzy! Im glad you liked the Amsterdam pix. Yeah i got the seeds for ya...when ever you want them they are yours my friend! 
Hahahahah, and i would have NO problem treating you as a patient either...i accept big fat sticky buds for payment of services. will your stash, you would be my favorite patient fur sur 



[youtube]dbvxALFWvHs[/youtube]
Seedling Update..
Things are looking stellar in the Starship Phototron.
Growth has been amazing. I think i have her all dialed in now a while. Temps are steady and stable. Check out how much they have grown since i put them seeds in the cups late Friday Night!!!!! The fun has just begun.
Im off to the hydro store today to burn a big fat hole in my pocket..
Have a sweet chilled Sunday . Luv Ambz


PENCIL DRAWING ..(inspired by an MC ESCHER drawing called "Three Worlds")
.after a drunken critique with my biggest art critic last night, i have worked a bit 
more on this drawing...hopefully it will look better when i am done in little while... 


I reworked this drawing. I was trying to get some more depth in it, suttle changes but i do think the texture that i created does enhance it quite a bit, especially live, the computer pictures cannot capture the true esccence of the way the pencil and paper have been mutilated..lol..
i hope you like the changes kev.

FUCKIN PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! new toys.. new secret jardin tent, ballast, hood, fan for light, coco.. even got a cool free t-shirt! 
Peace out Doc Trichs


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

definate hun nice updates and i love that drawing...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2011)

thank you kev


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes Amber that drawing is mesmerizing. I hope you have a wonderful day.

Peace.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 9, 2011)

Nope at work again


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 9, 2011)

Sup Doc. That sound's like a great deal on the drawing, i'd also hang one of you'r work with pride  Ive got a few beast's in the album's lol, but i'll put some thought in to it and see what we can come up with. Good to see you so happy. " Great Vibe's from the doc. "
Love the drawing, like one i saw before on an avatar 

Later Amb's. p.s thank's for the Rep.  I got ya'

cinder's


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 9, 2011)

The sprouts are getting fat! Love the drawing amber, I would love one myself


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> lol, all this talk of the dam reminded me of this:
> 
> http://www.beaverdam.net/message.htm


THIS IS GOD *DAM* HILARIOUS, EVERYONE SHOULD READ AND GIGGLE......



brandon727272 said:


> Beautiful pics amber! Amsterdam seems like a one of a kind place, hopefully someday I'll be lucky enough to visit! That exodus cheese looks BOMB great job DST!!! Kinda weird that they don't allow tourists to take pics of the awards, did you have to sneak that one? Lol. Glad to see you have a new grow underway, can't wait to see how dank these all turn out. How'd you get exodus cheese seeds? For some reason I thought it was cut only. Although now that I think about it, how can a strain be cut only? is this implying that the only way to get that exact pheno is through cuts, because every plant can make seeds right? Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry to hear about the injury dubb, you should take Ambers advice, after all, she is a Doctor .


 
So the Cheese Surprise Seeds Amber has is a backcross of the Exodus Cheese Clone only strain. This was originally dones by a guy called "Pistils" who is a grower on another site and also part of the company BreadBay by all accounts. He used a TGA subcool strain called "Danny Boy" (named after a friend of subcool who passed away apparently) which he crossed with the Exodus cheese to make BX1 seeds. The BX1 seeds where then backcrossed with the Exodus to make BX2. I had some of the BX1 and BX2 seeds and these were then crossed with a male Deep Purple Querkle (a cross Mr West came up with).
It will be interesting to see if you get a purple pheno like I did....will try and find a pic of it.

Lovely pics Amber, looks like you had a great time.

Peace, DST

EDIT: Pics of Purple Cheese Surprise:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

it's on and popping in the doctors surgery I see! that prototron thing is crazy. good to see you back in the saddle ambs. so why the new tent? just out of curiosity?

sounds like you had an absolute blast in Adam doc. really kool pics, D's so right. Amsterdam is a different place in the sunshine. 

happy gardening hun


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

looking great that mate...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Yes Amber that drawing is mesmerizing. I hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> Peace.


thank you Dropastoner. Have a wonderful work week, your new journal is lookin awesome man!


brandon727272 said:


> Nope at work again


Man, you are one busy guy! work and school and gardening..wow..i hope you have some free time sometime this week Brandon cuz im DYING for some Harvest pix buddy..take it easy


Cindyguygrower said:


> Sup Doc. That sound's like a great deal on the drawing, i'd also hang one of you'r work with pride  Ive got a few beast's in the album's lol, but i'll put some thought in to it and see what we can come up with. Good to see you so happy. " Great Vibe's from the doc. "
> Love the drawing, like one i saw before on an avatar
> 
> Later Amb's. p.s thank's for the Rep.  I got ya'
> ...


right on Cinders, i will look be looking forward to a cool picture from you. As you know ..DST and DGT have been shooting some absoluetly amazing close up shots .... .. that i really really dig... they remind me so very much of Gerogia Okeefes flowers.. I wonder if they even know who she is. I was daydreaming yesterday about creating a magazine called BudPorn.. with beautiful pictures of the killer pictures that the amazing gardeners of Riu like you , DST, DGT,Bobo, just to name a few are consistantly snappin up. That would be wicked, no? and of course we can advertise breeders boutiuqe in there!!! And thank to you as well for your positive vibes Cinders...take it easy mate...


brandon727272 said:


> The sprouts are getting fat! Love the drawing amber, I would love one myself


Thanks Brandon, i would love to make you a drawing one day.. maybe after i do Cinders....im flexable with subject matter..what would you like?


DST said:


> THIS IS GOD *DAM* HILARIOUS, EVERYONE SHOULD READ AND GIGGLE......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, what an amazing history there. I am glad Brandon asked. I wonder if someone is documenting these strains historys.... so trippy dude.. The strain world is monsterous..so many stories of the origins of some many strains. its all mindblowing. Awesome Photo Deestee, thanks for taking the time to find and post it for me. I am hoping i get that purple cheese, it sure is pretty. Great documentation for my journal.. I was so super stoned outta my mind when i tried to read that mello kitty dam post.. i spent like 20 minutes trying to read it and gave up...lol.. i spent alot of time browsing the website looking at jewelery...lmao... ill check it out again though.. sounds awesome.. Have an awesome work week DsT! 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's on and popping in the doctors surgery I see! that prototron thing is crazy. good to see you back in the saddle ambs. so why the new tent? just out of curiosity?
> 
> sounds like you had an absolute blast in Adam doc. really kool pics, D's so right. Amsterdam is a different place in the sunshine.
> 
> happy gardening hun


HIYA Donnald...ah, yup the tron is really working out nicely for the seedlings..i hope to grow a girl solo in there after they come out to see how well the floros do with a 12/12 grow..
New tent is for my waterfarm grow. Hopefully with DEEP BLUE!!!!! (so excitied) if i win the Club600 contest.
I was so lucky with the weather in dam, i loved it as well when i went in the winter years ago.. ill take dam anyway it comes. It was really really really fun. have an awesome work week. 


kevin murphy said:


> looking great that mate...


everything lookin good.. kev..on course and looking green..almost all seeds have popped up.... the starship tron is at warp speeds now.lol
have a wonderful work week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

i reckon you would kill it with a good mix of your art and nug shots. subcools big book of dank baaah who needs it.


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 10, 2011)

Great explanation DST! hahhahaha Mello i just read that link and that guy is hilarious, i wonder if the beavers were ever prosecuted lol. idk about a subject pic, maybe a bomb looking nug with a trippy nature background? I uploaded some pics last night, check em out!


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

Dem Beavers doin hard time man.....shit aint right man! lol.


----------



## 80degreez (Oct 10, 2011)

That purple Cheese looks kind of similar to the F13 I got goin...


Wonder if they both got the Blueberry genetics


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

very nice 80degreez mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2011)

who is this subcool dude i keep hearing about.???. yeah i finally read the beaver story..hahahahahah!!!! that was an easy read today... man i must have be totally baked the other day i kept re reading each line like 10 times and the words kept flipping around and backwards and shit.. the lemon skunk buzz ... hehehehe.. 

yeah brandon, that sounds like a cool idea.. 

thanks for all the sick budporn DST, 80degreez.. it will be a while for me to post any new budporn so anyone please feel free to show off your budporn here .. i would appreciate it anytime.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 10, 2011)

Subcool runs TGA which stands for the green avengers. He puts out Jilly bean, Space Bomb, Jack the Ripper and Querkle just to name a few. He's also got his own sub forum here on RIU somwhere. Here's a link to his gear on the attitude if you wanna check it out. 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-cannabis-seeds/cat_125.html


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 10, 2011)

He also has his own organic soil recipe that I will be running next spring . He's really big on organic growing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2011)

subcool sounds more than just subcool he sounds verycool. the green avengers..lmao... that sounds like a comic book team.. the green avengers ARE TAKING OVER THE WORLD!!!!!! I imaging them looking like smokin hot greeen Ninja Turtles with a MJ cape and a bag full of big fat bud arrows that they shoot up in the air..lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

i do hun and i like the new toys...


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Dropastoner, I am happy that i can share with such cool friends like You!
> 
> HI CINDY, Im really excited for you and your new grow. I would LOVE to trade a drawing for one of you beautiful pictures. WOW, thats such a cool idea. Im so excited about the possibility of having one of your stunning MJ pix in my house. I cant wait now really. The timing for this so perfect. I just finished a drawing yesterday for kev. And i have a beautiful picture from the DST budporn photo archives that i was goint to draw next.. how does that sound as a trade? or if you have some good ideas or pictures in particular you would like me to draw...pleasee let me know! take care mate
> Hi CannaIndie, Hope your well. I dont know if the black rose are fem.. they were a gift and i just always assume at this point i need to sex ALL my plants out.... cuz even ordering them from seed companys as fem.. you get males..rrrr.. thanks for stoppin by buddy.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks kev for the response to that question.. i was getting all insecure like i totally fucked up the drawing after the rework. Im glad its got a good home. well off to the dogpound.. i get to see if i get laid off today.. Later DAT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

that sucks doc, hope you dont get the can


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> subcool sounds more than just subcool he sounds verycool. the green avengers..lmao... that sounds like a comic book team.. the green avengers ARE TAKING OVER THE WORLD!!!!!! I imaging them looking like smokin hot greeen Ninja Turtles with a MJ cape and a bag full of big fat bud arrows that they shoot up in the air..lol



avenged
qrazy train


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

hope everything goes ok hun..cant wait for that pic to get here lol..gunna get it frames in oak framing i think...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

very nice...


mane2008 said:


> avengedView attachment 1830723View attachment 1830724
> qrazy train


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2011)

i luv you guys.. i feel like shit and you always make me smile.. FUK LOVE THAT AVI DONGINSTERS!!!!!! you are one bad ass bitch!!!! 
hiya mane.. so you are one of the avengers..haha, i should have known with the mean green buds you always gun out! 
the oak frame sounds lovely kev...
painfully waiting the news... later stoner monkeys..


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

hope it goes well hun...good luck hun....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

Nobody fucks with a granny toting a glock!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2011)

no one fucks with the Doc toting a GLOCK either! 



so i busted out my new DR 120 tent.. they made several changes i was surprised about. 


The newsest version of the DR 120 has 2 upper ductin ports on the upper left instead of just one like my other DR 120.
The vents on both sides are higher and more square shaped. 
the lower ducting holes are higher and bigger as well. 
Instead of the mylar protecting pad like my last one, this one is plain black.
There are only 3 supporting rods for the ceiling instead of 4 like the other one. 
There is also an extra cable port opening at upper top middle back of the new one..
I think the changes/additions are nice. 
so very very easy to put together...tool like 10 minutes.. 
im goint to be sharing intake fan ports at the bottom and run one cooling fan through for both lights. I will be sharing the the exhaust fan for both tents as well...



i got a bunch of smartpots for this 12/12 grow.. smaller and wider than the airpots i used last round. I am going to use 4 of the airpots as well i think.. I cut them down shorter with scissor because i want my girls to be short and fat.

View attachment 1831729

Things are going well with the babies.. one of my black rose beanz didnt pop...oh well.. it was just a tad crowded in the tron anyway.. 
I didnt get laid off yet thank goodness... but things arent looking very good for the future. The world is so fucked right now.. we are really living in difficult trying times. I hope you all stay as healthy and postitve as you can through this shit... i know hard that can be sometimes.. 
Peace and happy gardening.....stay motivated and well medicated!!!!
Amber


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 11, 2011)

Amber you so funny, the doc and her glock, now that's just priceless. Glad you like your new tent, can't wait to see it filled up with some bomb ass buds.

Check you later.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 11, 2011)

look's great doc,looking forward to more of your picture's....OhMy


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

great update doc as per hun....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 12, 2011)

laid off ambernooski....hope not.......................ive been laid off for as long as i can remember lol.......almost making a career of it.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

New toys are oh so nice. Hey that's like the Daddy to my little tent-ski!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

doc riding a glock!!!! awesomes 

looks like the secret jardin mob have got their act together, i started off with one and it was pretty weak on all fronts. 

stay up ambs!


----------



## 80degreez (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeaaaaaah, I bought the original DR 150 tent from Secret Jardin. Everything was alright until 5 days after setup doing a dry run with my 6" Vortex running. The vortex created too much negative pressure, causing half of the tent to collapse in on itself, lost one plant cause the light fell right onto and burned her up. Had to use 2x4's to create a re-inforced internal support framework.

I had contacted the seller about this and they had offered to replace it, after I took pictures of the damage etc etc packed it back up, a bunch of shit I didn't want to do so I was just like fuck it Lol


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 12, 2011)

love the dam pics rep+ hun


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you didn't get laid off amber. I got laid off from my first job last winter, looking for a new one is definitely not fun. Luckily now I don't have a seasonal job though. Atleast you have some pretty new toys and beautiful plants to cheer you up . Keep your head up amber, the situation is bound to get better !


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> laid off ambernooski....hope not.......................ive been laid off for as long as i can remember lol.......almost making a career of it.


Same here man. Going on 3 years!

Hopefully doc doesn't have to take her glock to work to persuade her superiors into giving her a promotion lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 13, 2011)

thats wat she should do and get a pay rise lol...been looking on net for a frame for the pic u drew think i might ave found a good one...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 13, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Same here man. Going on 3 years!
> 
> Hopefully doc doesn't have to take her glock to work to persuade her superiors into giving her a promotion lol


te he , 3 years hmmmm i stopped counting after 6.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2011)

OH shit dubbzy hahaha ahhhh... dont be putting such evil thoughts into my already demented mind.lol
so i come back here today fuckin pissed cuz i posted a nice reply to everyone yesterday and ITS NOT FUCKIN HERE!!!!!!!!!! 
thanks everyone for the caring.. i guess i should feel very fortuate i still have a job even though my hours are getting cut back and my husbands unemployed and my boss is a fuckin ASSHOLE!!!!!! 
send me the link for the frame kev. id like to see it. got mr dr trichs posting it off today.. so hopefully youll get it in less than 3 weeks. i havent run into too many issues getting packages to the UK,put i have had a lot of issues recieving packages from the UK.. Plus its an odd larger flat size so who the fuck knows how long when the postal workers take a look at it and cant figure out where to stick it...lol...
i need to go home and medicate so fucking bad .. got over 4 hours to suffer through here.. please think of me when you toke up today and send me some calming vibes my way.. hahahaha
take it easy
Amber

the babies lookin real good. I will post some pix tonite.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the younglins. Much good vibeness being zen'd to the Dr A-Trich family!!!!

Peace DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2011)

rasta mon positive vibration to da dst ganja family
new nutes for some explosive growing.........BOOOOOM

babys in da tron







EXO CHEESE (BC)



can someone show me how to put this together....ahhahahhahahahahh
View attachment 1835650
have a fairy tale weekend kids!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning Doc. I see you got you'r new toy's ! Mine came to, what a nightmare to set up eh! We should kick-off the grow's around same time though !
Its early door's so and you got me laughing with that Pic. of the kid.  What a thing to wake up to ! Its those eye's, you can see there's a wee darling underneath though 

I used to have a couple of they water/aqua farm's. They work a charm for growing big beast's and will fill your tent, or keeping mother's that require alot of cloning 

Peace to Amber's Barbie.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice set up doc.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

We like Fairy Tale weekends, will be desperately trying to have one of them......peace Ambers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2011)

Sup doc! That's a lot of party cups in that particle accelorater! I'll be keeping an eye on your dwc adventure. Hahaha too funny my phone just auto corrected dwc to sex 

Have a good weekend Dr


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2011)

what happened to granny with the glock? she was simply darling..unless you can get this new one activated ..with a banana going up her ass this one aint shit compared to granny..lol
RIP grandma..... i loved you!

why no more waterfarm Cinders? i would love to see some of your past waterfarm budporn. do you have any advice for me as a get my first one up and running soon?
Thanks


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 14, 2011)

sum water farm links to help...


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/112931-waterfarm-grow-alaskan-ice.html
https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/30130-just-picked-up-waterfarm.html
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/20269-water-farm.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2011)

right on kev. Thanks for the help.
The first link is wonderful.. 
the second like died after a few posts.. no real useful info 
the third looks helpful.
I have much to learn with waterfarm. and all the help i can get is much appreciated. i hope to be able to return the favor for you soon. cheers ambz


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 14, 2011)

Waterfarm? Yuck, who uses that crap. 


www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/416944-kandy-kush-waterfarm-400watt-hps.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/458371-scottyballs-tribute-grow-pineapple-express.html
www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/472577-first-waterfarm-grow-jock-horror.html

I think you already have the links to Dayzt's grows.


----------



## 80degreez (Oct 14, 2011)

here is some semi-dry bud shots...enjoy!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 14, 2011)

very nice 80 and no probs amber...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what happened to granny with the glock? she was simply darling..unless you can get this new one activated ..with a banana going up her ass this one aint shit compared to granny..lol
> RIP grandma..... i loved you!
> 
> why no more waterfarm Cinders? i would love to see some of your past waterfarm budporn. do you have any advice for me as a get my first one up and running soon?
> Thanks


 Alrighty Doc. The old waterfarm wh! I got 2 of them from a guy who got para. and needed some smokables  One was like your's ( the big square ) and there was a smaller round one around half the size/capacity. It was a few year's back, and i was'nt in a situation to use them more than that once, so i gave the bigger one away, ( and its still running  ), and i think ive got the smaller round one somewhere. I was just thinking about it today. Going to look it out, as it will fit in the tent and still leave some room 

Apart from how they set up with the air tube going into the pipe to push the water up to the drip ring, I used to throw in an air stone aswell, and like i said they do a good job.
I did'nt have Hydro. kit either. ( testers ect... ) and was'nt sure about it all going tit's up. But would deff. give it a go now. I'll see if i can locate it and we may aswell go along together with that too   
But ant Q's i can help with just fire away. I actually made a couple small one's back in the day too !

Peace Amb's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2011)

awesome bud porn harvest shots 80degreez..thanks for getting some big buds up in this journal...helps to keep the goal allive 
Thanks kev,mr2shim, Cinders.. for the waterfarm help and info. I have to say i had no idea how technical the waterfarm was. With my new ppm meter that i cant get to work and figuring out how the waterfarm should be put together(no instructions included) and reading many waterfarm journals.. im getting a bit overwhelmed and nervous.... 
How often should the res be changed?
Should i use my MH bulb for veg or my HP the entire grow? 
Is using my tap water ph'd down ok.. or do i need distilled or RO water?
how do i stabilize the temp in the resovoir so mold doesnt accumlate?
why do some use foil over there hydroton and others leave it exposed?
how do i measure ppm from the water i give fresh or the water in the res.. ? 

i dont know if i can do this... or really want to to be honest... im thinking about returning all my stuff and just doing another 12/12 grow.. 
BUT if you guys can help me out here.. i will do this.
im trying not to get discouraged but 12/12 seems so easy for me now....
im going to be thinkin about all this this weekend.
Ya'll have a good one and i will be checkin out your wicked grows...hope all is going brilliantly in your gardens.
luv
ambz


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 14, 2011)

Res should be changed every 7-10 days. It's fairly easy to setup. The instructions are on General Hydro's website. But here's the link.
http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/instructions/WaterFarm_instructions.pdf

I think it's always best to use distilled or RO water if you can. I used tap water for my soil grow but that was well tap water. Never used city water, I wouldn't recommend it at all. You can get a nice cheap portable RO filter from ebay for 65 bucks.

I wouldn't worry about the temp in the res as long as the temp in the tent is fine and as long as you use cold water. Some people use foil to keep the waterfarm splashing down. It's pretty bad with that. It's covered the entire bottom portion of my tent with salt buildup from the nutes. You measure ppm 2 ways. When you're adding fresh nute water, make sure you measure the ppm before adding and you can check the ppm whenever you like to see what the plant is doing. You do that by taking the blue hose and pour some in a cup and measure that. if it's taking up nutes or not. If it's taking up more nutes than water the ppm goes down. If it's taking up more water than nutes the ppm goes up. If it's taking up equal the ppm will stay the same.

Do not return your stuff. DO NOT. Keep that waterfarm stuff! You will not regret it. Yes you should use a MH for veg and a HPS for flower I think. If you can get a 5500-6500k MH for veg. 

Here's a portable RO filter I've seen a few people on here have and say it's great.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380341933047?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll do my best on this one haha, but as i said i was doing it" cowboy style " ( Respect to the Don ).
I was told to do a light mix of coco through the pebbles,
And not sure how often to change the res. I just used our fine Soft water, distilled in bottles 
The guy i gave mine to is still using it and got it another, working like a charm, so i'll give him a bell with you'r list and see what i can find out for you. He has all the tester's and trunchon's 
I think he get's a bit mildew forming on top, but he's a lazy Lad that one !

I'll get back to you. Keep em Popping! ( seed's ) lmfao on your Rep.

another smiley 5 in the morning wake n bake 

cinders


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2011)

There you go, mr2shim must have been typing same time as me. lol.
They can be awkward to put together first tiime, but its quite simple's. Like i said me and a mate made a couple small ones! Wish I kept The larger one now !!!! I hear you mr2shim, i think if i got it running properly, or joined R.U.I at the time, i would still have it. Ive saw my mate get 10 Oz dry out it without scrog or anything more than topping.

Catch you later Doc.
I'm away to medicate. " week-end Wooooop Wooooooop ! "


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2011)

ahhh, mr.2shhim.. thanks a million.. cinders thanks for all the support as well.
Good news. I got my shit together...found the instructions and put the waterfarm unit together!!!!!!!!!!! 
All thanks to your awesome vibes my way! 
my ppm meter i thought wasnt working because i was just placing it in my tap water..but when i put it in the FloraNOva Bloom it popped up to 225! so it works!!! 

IM TOTALLY STOKED, im flushing the waterfarm pot now with the hydroton in it like SCOTTYBALLS says to do in his manual..for a week to get the dust and clay grime out. 
im going to order a pineapple express g13 lab seed im pretty sure.. 
Should i really get another air pump?
should i really get an air stone..?
Thanks for all the help and links.. these posts are invalueable to me.. You guys are the bestest!
I have so much to do tomorrow organizing everything in the grow area and studying up on techniques....oh...and i have some good photos already of what i have accomplished.. so i will save them for my waterfarm journal once i get my damn seed!! 
Have a fantastic weekend. 
Doc


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Doc, Just found ur 12/12 from seed thread.

Mind if I hang around for awhile?? =)


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes get another airpump. Go to petsmart and get the one with 2 air lines. I have a top fin 3000. It's been running like a champ since day 1. That airpump that comes with the waterfarm is junk. The airstone is iffy. If you get one make sure it's glued down or secured to the bottom of the bucket. I say drill more holes as well. I did both and the root system of my plant is monstrous. I'm not sure if it's because of the airstone or the extra holes or both. Yea rinse those hydroton rocks for a long time. I tony rinsed mine for like 20 minutes and it didn't get most of the clay dirt off. 

I say grow some exotic strain that isn't really grown, but that's just me. I want to grow a VK eventually. There are soooo many strains to pick from, it's truly like a kid in a candy store. It's really difficult to pick. G13 PE seems like a really good strain and works well with the waterfarm. Are you going to scrog? I assume yes.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

where is the R.U.I you always speak of? lmao, sorry, got to get a dig in after you lot gubbing us the day ya scallwag! hehe.


Cindyguygrower said:


> There you go, mr2shim must have been typing same time as me. lol.
> They can be awkward to put together first tiime, but its quite simple's. Like i said me and a mate made a couple small ones! Wish I kept The larger one now !!!! I hear you mr2shim, i think if i got it running properly, or joined R.U.I at the time, i would still have it. Ive saw my mate get 10 Oz dry out it without scrog or anything more than topping.
> 
> Catch you later Doc.
> I'm away to medicate. " week-end Wooooop Wooooooop ! "


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2011)

aesan said:


> Hey Doc, Just found ur 12/12 from seed thread.
> 
> Mind if I hang around for awhile?? =)


not at all dude!!! 


mr2shim said:


> Yes get another airpump. Go to petsmart and get the one with 2 air lines. I have a top fin 3000. It's been running like a champ since day 1. That airpump that comes with the waterfarm is junk. The airstone is iffy. If you get one make sure it's glued down or secured to the bottom of the bucket. I say drill more holes as well. I did both and the root system of my plant is monstrous. I'm not sure if it's because of the airstone or the extra holes or both. Yea rinse those hydroton rocks for a long time. I tony rinsed mine for like 20 minutes and it didn't get most of the clay dirt off.
> 
> I say grow some exotic strain that isn't really grown, but that's just me. I want to grow a VK eventually. There are soooo many strains to pick from, it's truly like a kid in a candy store. It's really difficult to pick. G13 PE seems like a really good strain and works well with the waterfarm. Are you going to scrog? I assume yes.


hey mr2shim.. what does the word 2shim mean? lol
YES YES YES ...of course a SCROG..
where do you live because im curious about the lime in your water...
Its not near Filthadelphia is it? lol...cuz ive had plenty of skukil cocktails in my life..haha
I drilled a bunch more holes in the pot..(pix to follow..)
I have it down to a possible 3 strains . i need to get a seed as soon as possible. im running all my fans THROUGH My waterfarm tent! and nothin is growing in there!! crazy shit man.. 
Thanks for the heads up on the pump.. i am so fearful of the RO filter because i fear plumbing .lol.. leaky pipes get me all worked up..
so hey.. i need to organize my grows here and just started a new WATERFARM SCROG journal please, please please (yes im begging) subscribe!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476998-waterfarm-scrog-first-frightening-waterfarm.html


DST said:


> where is the R.U.I you always speak of? lmao, sorry, got to get a dig in after you lot gubbing us the day ya scallwag! hehe.


be there OR be square
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476998-waterfarm-scrog-first-frightening-waterfarm.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2011)

I have started a new journal for my WATERFARM SCROG grow...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476998-waterfarm-scrog-first-frightening-waterfarm.html

from here on in this journal is dedicated to my 12/12 grow
Thanks for subscribing!​


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 15, 2011)

Amber, MR2 is a car and shim is my name. I'm in the Mid West right now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2011)

haha, i keep calling you Mr.Tooshim...which reminds me of like a kitty cats name.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2011)

ok, faf.....

i'll be popping over to subscribble the noo. Waterfarms, always makes me think of Facebok and that game, Farmville, may be you should have called it Waterfarmville scrog, hehe.

take it easy dangerwoman!

peace, D


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have started a new journal for my WATERFARM SCROG grow...
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476998-waterfarm-scrog-first-frightening-waterfarm.html
> 
> from here on in this journal is dedicated to my 12/12 grow
> Thanks for subscribing!​


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2011)

DST said:


> where is the R.U.I you always speak of? lmao, sorry, got to get a dig in after you lot gubbing us the day ya scallwag! hehe.


Well i was going to give you some on the subject and thought i'd leave it . And don't realy want to spam Amber's so i'll just have to pop back over and let you hear the new's. Don't be Par....a. Just a game lol.

So, this 12/12 thread Doc.is that 12/12 from seed !

cgg


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for subbing to me new waterfarm journal. im extemely happy to have you with me over there as well. Both of these grows are new and challenging for me. I have never grown in coco.. for my 12/12....... and never ever thought i would be attempting a hydro grow at this point either. Im up for the challenge though and with awesome friends like you all helping me i have confidence i can get to harvest (fingers crossed).
please feel free to make suggestions along the way and adding any helpful advice you might have. 

Cinders, yes this is a 12/12 from seed. My goal is Harvest by 75 days and to break my last 12/12 harvest yeild of 10 oz...im off to a slower start unfort.. im hoping to pick up speed around the next corner.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2011)

NEW SET UP
12/12 growing in open tent on left.. i worked really hard fixing all my fans to share with both tents. 

View attachment 1840101

Here is how my ducting goes to the fresh air outside my door.



This solution made me very happy..... 
before getting the ducting into these foam hole cutouts..they were jammed into the open window getting crushed....


From the outside looking in....my 6 inch intake light cooling fan is sooo super loud.. does anyone have any suggestions on how to cut down on the noise.?


In between the 2 tents...
my 6 inch exhaust sits on the wooden chair
my ballasts on the table
my 4 inch intake fan on the floor.



I transplanted all the babies with b'cuzz coco. Watered them thouroughly . I will be feeding them Hesi TNT throughout the vegg cycle. the transplant was very tricky. A very difficult transplant for the Doc.lol.....the compost was crumbly and roots were tender ...some breaking off. 
I know they will recover but im hoping it wont take too too long.
I will bump my light up to 600 watts tonite..
my temp and humid is good .. presently i dont need my humidifier or dehumidifer running. 
my 12/12 light schedule is lights off at 6 pm on 6am.. to fit with my work schedule.
Im running my MH bulb prob for the next 2 weeks at 12/12 then to my HPS for the rest of the grow.. I will be watching to pull males as soon as i see those bastards grow ball.lol
Im using smartpots and airpots cut down. 
View attachment 1840094View attachment 1840096

Take it easy
peace 
Ambzzzer


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 16, 2011)

Wait so the left tent is going to be a 12/12 from seed, and the right tent is what?


----------



## ohmy (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice set up.....I so need to kick up some funds to get tent's.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 17, 2011)

very nice update....


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

Noise, well I think you could try hanging the fans from something to eliminate the noise they pick up from sitting on something solid.
My fan noise went down when I eliminated "air pinching" which happens when you have bends and air going through ducting that changes in size. There are ducting silencers that you can buys but they are priced in the same range as carbon filters. If you hang the fans though you should see a noticable difference in noise I think. Hope this helps.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

super cool setup Doc! yeah what D said. bungee cord to hang the fans or insulating them in foam maybe. i found the same thing bends in the tubing are not only noisy but they will raise your temps quite a bit too. i tried the insulated ducting when i first started but didnt find it helped all that much. it's pricey too.

good luck!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice looking setup you got there. Looking good Amber.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2011)

Loving the new Avatar Doc. Hee Hee 
Just got time to check out your waterfarm thread, got to say, you've done a great job there! i'll be about later after i get some work done on my own tent lol. You'r set-up has just inspired me to get the act together! Nice artwork and Pic's included 

Hope you'r sweet

cindy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2011)

wow, such nice positive constructive feedback. Thanks everyone. I am very grateful i have such nice posts from nice peeps like ya'll. 
CI, do you read anything i post?lol.....or are you overdosing on shickabud popsicles again? you crazy stoned cat!!!!!
the tent on the left is 12/12.. the tent on the right waterfarm scrog.(under construction) see new journal for further information.

Ducting is a big prob for the Doc.. I was in my garage for 2 hours working on my ducting and set up.. my exhust fan ducting came apart and i had to figure out a solution which took forever.. my ballasts in front of the exhust fan fell while i was working.. if you see that area in between my tents in prior pix.. its completely rearranged now. i have move both ballasts out of that area. The tent on the right's ballast has been move to the right of the tent up on my shelving unit below my cooling light fan. The ballast for the left tent is now on my woden shelfving unit to the left of the tent.. My exhaust is off the chair and now on the floor.. i had to add ducting to the right side exhust up to the right tent.. I will run my ducting all fucked up like this until these grows are over then im hoping to do some construction and get everything properly installed up and out the cieling(like yours dst) .... that is if i dont decide or have to move from this place... 
I am still playing with timers and dialing everything in correctly. My dehumidifier was acting wierd.. brought it back to Lowes and the cool cats gave my a brand new one!!! NO Questions asked.. i bought it 6 months ago.. One up for Lowes dept store..i will be back for you exellent customer service... 
I will think some more about possible fixes.. was thinkin about the silencer dST..... and the foam.. dgt.. thanks guys.. 
babies lookin good.. ill show you later on! 
take it easy.. 
Dr.Trichs.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like you making some decent headway doc. Can't wait to see how you've sorted things out. 

Take care


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 19, 2011)

Sound's like you'r on the ball Amb's. Alot more than myself atm, its funny to hear all you speak about setting up your new tent's ect... I'm pulling wire's out and had everything upside down. " or is that me upside-down and pulling my hair out !!! " But glad to say ive got green in da tent atlast lol. 
I was just about to buy the ' acoustic ' ducting like dgt mentioned, but was already thinking it might not have made a great diff. " Oh Well, ive got a hungry Laddie wanting his breakfast "
Hope to catch-up later Doc.

cinder's


----------



## del66666 (Oct 19, 2011)

ambernooooskibubble we have to put our heads together about this contest thingy ma jingy.....as you know im a man so not much thinking going on up top here...........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Sounds like you making some decent headway doc. Can't wait to see how you've sorted things out.
> 
> Take care


NO EXCUSES dropa, im going to do it....I have my instrcutions on how to hang the 6 inch exhaust fan. and the parts. Im headed to Lowes after work to get the right scresws. Im goin to hang it from the ceiling. This is a scary thing for me to do but im not giong to be a pussy about it! lol...thanks for the inspiration from your constructrion. i hope to one day be as skilled as you are.

[youtube]r80HF68KM8g[/youtube]



Cindyguygrower said:


> Sound's like you'r on the ball Amb's. Alot more than myself atm, its funny to hear all you speak about setting up your new tent's ect... I'm pulling wire's out and had everything upside down. " or is that me upside-down and pulling my hair out !!! " But glad to say ive got green in da tent atlast lol.
> I was just about to buy the ' acoustic ' ducting like dgt mentioned, but was already thinking it might not have made a great diff. " Oh Well, ive got a hungry Laddie wanting his breakfast "
> Hope to catch-up later Doc.
> 
> cinder's


Hey cinders, whats poppin? so yeah, are you talking about insulated ducting? if you are yeah,it doesnt make any difference. i have some. Its a trying time with new set up.. so much to take into concideration and then you have to get so many new part and supplies....I think I FINALLY have my lights , timers , fans , heat, humi at optimal working conditions.. now one more big big fix. my super heavy exhust fan up on the ceiling.. LORD have MERCy !!! good vibes for the doc on this one Plllleeeeezzee
take it easy cinders.. i will be checkin on your progress. let me know if i can help in any way.. 


del66666 said:


> ambernooooskibubble we have to put our heads together about this contest thingy ma jingy.....as you know im a man so not much thinking going on up top here...........


haahahah, ok, we got a couple ideas for prizes right. bubblebombs seeds and i told ya i would donate a drawing.. do you like that idea? and if so what should i draw..lol..
ok then there is what the contest should be about? thats one i need to think over.. you got any ideas man.. photo contest? 12/12 sticker contest?eheheheheh. i think that ones been done...lol...i will give this much more thought.. give me some of yours.. have a bomb ass day delski..


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't be scared doc. I know you got what it takes to get the job done. I'll be looking out for the updated pics.

Great tune by the way.

Peace.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been super busy Dat but I'm dropping in to say hello and leave ya with some tunes! Hope all is well!

[video=youtube;91YFJmTKHPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91YFJmTKHPM[/video]

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Stoned Friends  12/12 update here...

The transplant has been a success. All the babies are lookin well...they are really starting to take off and are growing fast. I have the 12/12 tent dialed in real nice right now..my temps are between 70 - 80 degrees and Humidity at 60%... I am feeding the girls every other day.. some Hesi TNT ...

I did get my exhust ducting up off the floor. I didnt get in up on the ceiling because i only had one stud to hang it from and it was just too awkward.. so i just placed it on top of the tent under a plastic tray and it seems to be working quite well. looking so much better. I was able to shorten my ducting and create a straighter pathway for the airflow.
Thanks Dropastoner for the words of encouragement. It was still a crazy job and took a lot of patience and hard work...
Here they are yesterday.. 


what the fuck is this? only this one, got him quick and havent seen any others..i will not tolerate such creatures in my tent..i havent seen any more...



so here are a few pix of where i moved the exhaust to up on top of the tent.



Much cleaner set up..more room and less messy wire mix ups
Exhaust up top
Intake fan down below

oh, i fogot to mention the occasional drop of seaweed....lol..i get delirious sometimes 

Hesi TNT comes with a silly 
little drop top... i thankfully managed to get it off so i dont have to get it out like this anymore.... 6 ml/gallon right now.


yeah, so im really diggin the coco (using B'cuz) its really spongy and i like how it absorbs the water.. 
I will be on 12/12 with my MH light at 600 watts until next weekend.. (two weeks total 12/12 MH)
then i will be putting in my HPS light 600 watter 12/12 till the end.... 
Its cool working with small pots.. so much easier on my neck and back! 

I looked into a noise filter for my fan but its $90 and im not spending that much..fuck it .. i guess the noise aint bad ..heheheheh

Take it easy.
Doc


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 20, 2011)

Outstanding job Amber, looking much better in there. Congrats on your new setup


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha I knew the answer later, I was definately smoking some Lemon Skunk.
My early nug that didn't even finish drying is getting me baked.
Super sativa high, it's great. Mellows into a fat indica high after a little while.

I'll throw up harvest shots on my journal.
It's been grand


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 21, 2011)

Its all looking excellent Doc. I wish i had the time to play around tweaking my stuff into perfection lol. But, its really looking good  Its going to be interesting watching the 12/12 grow. Ive seen and heard it done but never tried it myself. Every time i dont take snip's from something, its sure to be a keeper ! But i have saw some mean 12/12 plant's on the forum, just not from start to finnish.

Hope you'r good Amb's.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks legit, hope the noise is down.......WHAT? I SAID I HOPE THE NOISE IS DOWN! Peace, DST


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 22, 2011)

excellent job am,ber hun excellent as for that fly wtf is it did you find out...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Outstanding job Amber, looking much better in there. Congrats on your new setup


Thanks Dropastoner! im still really amazed at your new setup dude. I like to go back to your journal often and stare at how you hooked it all up.. happy medicating DSer



C.Indica said:


> Haha I knew the answer later, I was definately smoking some Lemon Skunk.
> My early nug that didn't even finish drying is getting me baked.
> Super sativa high, it's great. Mellows into a fat indica high after a little while.
> 
> ...


cool tricks!


Cindyguygrower said:


> Its all looking excellent Doc. I wish i had the time to play around tweaking my stuff into perfection lol. But, its really looking good  Its going to be interesting watching the 12/12 grow. Ive seen and heard it done but never tried it myself. Every time i dont take snip's from something, its sure to be a keeper ! But i have saw some mean 12/12 plant's on the forum, just not from start to finnish.
> 
> Hope you'r good Amb's.


check this space ....THe BEST 12/12 grow.....del66666.....perfectionism is a drag


DST said:


> Looks legit, hope the noise is down.......WHAT? I SAID I HOPE THE NOISE IS DOWN! Peace, DST


hahaha,i really dont give too much care anymore about the noise..just the neighbors NOiSEyness..hahahaha


kevin murphy said:


> xcellent job am,ber hun excellent as for that fly wtf is it did you find out...


thanks Murph..dont know about that insect..maybe it was like an angel or good spirit casting magical spells on my tent before the girls went in!


Im going to be tracking this drawings progression now till its done. 
WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!!


inspired by this photo taken from dst


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

your grow is looking real professional ambernooskibubble........is that the bug your drawing?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> your grow is looking real professional ambernooskibubble........is that the bug your drawing?


hey delibomb..thanks for the sweet comp about the professionism of my garden...i was just thinking about how my gardening skills have improved so dramatically over the past 6 months. Never thought i would ever be a decent gardener. 
Thats not a bug drawing..hahaha..how funny of you to think that. 
Its a drawing from a photo that DST took...and presently my screen saver. Im actually drawing this from my computer screensaver!!!!! how freaky is that.. Technology is amazing. 
hey i ll post the picture for you to see what im working with here...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

im still watching that space above......havent taken my eyes off it.........your grow is looking super organised....


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 22, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/479241-hypnotised-assasin.html#post6505710

new thread of mine hun let me know what u think..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2011)

hey kev, looks like i got to the assasin thread to late..it was interesting to read all the input. I believe that relgion has a major play in the brainwashing bullshit as well ..Huge in fact....that along with everything else that was discussed in the conversation.....hypnotism...hmmm.. yes i believe in it...i mean look what DRACULA was capable of!! BITE ME!! lol..hope your good kevsters...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2011)

high RIU friends.. if your not hip to this contest... get to it....its the 
12/12 from seed ROCKS!!!contest
.... bomb ass prizes and tons of fun...
check out del66666 thread for details...
that dude up there..^^^^^^^hit his sig..
View attachment 1852303


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

rocking pic hun....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

Macro art drawings now is it!? Noice!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi 
Everything is looking simply MARVelous in the tent. 
I fed the babies last night.. and i am changing out the MH Bulb this weekend to my 600 watt HPS. ive got nice tight internodes and looking to sex out the girls/boys in the next couple weeks. I hope i get all girls!!!!
I have busted out my new Blue Lab PPM meter and am going to be checkin my nute levels..all so new to me.. but really kinda interesting.
Halloween is coming up and i have some neat ideas for pictures that i will post soon.
In the mean time im going to be making some delicious Halloween cake.. check it out.. yummmy yummy.. hahahahahahahaha... hope your all doing swell .. Doc
http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/kitty-litter-cake-for-halloween


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL That looks like a litter box to me. That would be a good way to scare off the trick or treaters.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 25, 2011)

*laughing*

"texture"..... "realistic"..... BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 25, 2011)

YUMM cake Doc, can you pass me a warm one please?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 26, 2011)

Morning Ambz, another early one ! Loving the 12/12 Pic. going to get subbed-up and like i said i'll pop one a bean in for the show ! Mind you, i'll need to move my arse !
Should be interesting though, all the diff. Strain's should give guy's a good idea as to what goes 12/12 well. Ive never tried it myself, i dont think i believed it was worth experimenting, but after seeing a bunch of 12/12 grow's from seed i did do a Bubble Cheese and flipped it after just a couple weeks and got a nice BIG cola.

Later Doc. got to nash again 

p.s you just got my 1000 post  only took about 9 moon's


----------



## del66666 (Oct 26, 2011)

hope you dont mind ambernooskiii...........i hang my head if you do...............these are all 12-12 from seed...enjoy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

i was just eating my lunch.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Oct 26, 2011)

Del - Incredible brother. Especially like the Dark Side of the Moon bud... Holy Shit! What was the dry weight of that monster...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

excellent del mate just exellent...


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 26, 2011)

That cake looked disgusting but now that I've read what's in it and how to make it I want some soooooooo bad lol, so creative doc. Nice pics del!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning Ambz, another early one ! Loving the 12/12 Pic. going to get subbed-up and like i said i'll pop one a bean in for the show ! Mind you, i'll need to move my arse !
> Should be interesting though, all the diff. Strain's should give guy's a good idea as to what goes 12/12 well. Ive never tried it myself, i dont think i believed it was worth experimenting, but after seeing a bunch of 12/12 grow's from seed i did do a Bubble Cheese and flipped it after just a couple weeks and got a nice BIG cola.
> 
> Later Doc. got to nash again
> ...


hey there cinders boy..your 1000 th post in my jounrnal! RIGHT ON!!
alright now this is wild wild wild.... YOU have a BUBBLE CHEESE!!!! how absoluetly OUTRAGEOUS! cinders dude.. i have to grow that strain.. it has my name written all over it.. please cinders please.. let loose one bubble cheese for the DOC! lol hahahahah...heheheh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hope you dont mind ambernooskiii...........i hang my head if you do...............these are all 12-12 from seed...enjoy


lol...yeah right, you know how much i dig your girls delski... i really think its totally groovy that you pimped out my journal with your budpORn, especially since i need this picture for my next drawing ..lol. so thank you for taking your time to drop it in here for me to work from. Im really excited about drawing this image. Its going to be wicked i will not disappoint.and... Awesome portfolio to pimp out for all the fucked up 12/12 from seed HATERS out there.. what do yo think now mother fuckers.. ?? peace owwwt my hippy friend..lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> That cake looked disgusting but now that I've read what's in it and how to make it I want some soooooooo bad lol, so creative doc. Nice pics del!


Yo Brandoe.. the cake is sooo delciious . it melts in your mouth..it might look disgusting but its simply orgasmic. When i made it last year there was not one turd left!.. you should make it and bring it to school .. the girls will never forget you after that! you know how much girls love kittys..lol..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> The Bubble Cheese eh Ambz. I acctually grew this plant 12/12 with only a couple weeks veg. from sprout. And its more kushy like, but i may have one or two out the pkt you'r welcome to. Here's the shot's of her, she was "Bang-Tidy" lol.


Sorry bout the ' No-Flash on this one but she looked like this...

It got its top knocked off by a heavy duty screen with sharp edges, but still filled in good.

Like i said more kush like,but in the description, Big Budda say's it was accidently crossed with a reversed S1 Bubb. Kush.

Im away back to the nest. Its way too early !

p.s great post del. right what i was looking for before doing some seed's 12/12. Nic-one bro!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

weres that pepe le skunk pic...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

pour them bitches a tall glass of haterade!







rock on Doc!


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 27, 2011)

Goliath Buds Del,
You just shattered my impression of root size.

Can't wait to get my 400w up..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2011)

ffs ....i couldnt edit my other post to get this drawing update in under it...
so im going to work it out in this post here.. 
making progress slowly..


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 27, 2011)

i can dig it!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

mornin hun..i see your got the letter i sent..enjoy...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

liking the detail on the trichs ambs.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

Aye its coming along nice Ambz., wish i had the time to relax and do something like draw. I used to play guitar when a lad, Oh well Bairn's (kid's). Going to check you'r 12/12's Del. I scanned them before, do you do them all in same siz pot's ? i saw a post about pot sizes but i think with coco you dont need as big a pot as soil. Obviously depending on plant size ect... 

cgg


----------



## 80degreez (Oct 28, 2011)

aye Ambz, new setup is lookin nice!! Nice drawin also...looks like a result of stimulant medication ha ha ha!
Anyhow , here's some bud porn to keep ya occupied...enjoy!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

nice buds mate..very nice...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

What size are your Air pots Doc. ? i just ordered a couple at 6 ltr's. I hear good thing's about them.

cinder's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> What size are your Air pots Doc. ? i just ordered a couple at 6 ltr's. I hear good thing's about them.
> 
> cinder's


fuck cinders, i am so stoned right now on Cherry Cheese x Livers im trembling, so cold and my legs are shaking my laptop..hahahahah but i would like to try to answer your question, can you please ask delaboy that question because our measurment system is different here..But i can tell you this about the airpots cinders.. both myself and delstie...lol...cut our airpots down.. shorter because growing" 12/12 seed stye" yeah that sounds good..like gangster style.. the plants you want are short and fat cola types so you want the roots to grow wider, (right del?)
yeah so i cut mine down... i shall see how they play out.. but dellllllllerrrrrriousss has grown in airpots and told me he didnt like it.. go ask him cause i didnt get all the details.
im experimenting with smart pots which are really neat because they are made out of fabric. so i will chat with you later about the progess you have made. Have a happy halloween and i hope your children have fun trick or treating.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice buds mate..very nice...


oh , i know, oh my god!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye its coming along nice Ambz., wish i had the time to relax and do something like draw. I used to play guitar when a lad, Oh well Bairn's (kid's). Going to check you'r 12/12's Del. I scanned them before, do you do them all in same siz pot's ? i saw a post about pot sizes but i think with coco you dont need as big a pot as soil. Obviously depending on plant size ect...
> 
> cgg


Thanks ...you should find the time, make the time , get organized dude...have fun, relax.. even if its just for a short time. I hope that other answer answered your question lad..I cant wait to see this.. your gardens lookin primo mate.. get some of your pencils and kids markers and draw that 12/12 from seed rocks poster. im soooooo jonsin for some creativity from peeps in this contest.. i wish someone would just get fuckin wild already and splatter some PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohmy (Oct 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh , i know, oh my god!


oh god what? shair lol...sounds like your high


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> liking the detail on the trichs ambs.


hey, how about chu man,are you going to be doing the 12/12 from seed rocks contest?.. i know your not "growiing" right now but youve got pleanty of big curing jarrs lying around dont you..hahahha.. why not get naked and pose with them with the poster or even fuckin sticky with 12/12 from seed rocks stuck on it.. fuck donald.. dont you wanna win some art? you know what .. im going to be insulted if you dont play.. then it would mean you dont like my art..
Happy Halloween mr cherry cheese liver inventer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2011)

ohmy said:


> oh god what? shair lol...sounds like your high


hahahha, yes im riding a broomstick .. trying to get into that Halloween Spirit..ahhahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahhahaaaahaahahahaha
you cracked me up!! im soo fuckin stoned right now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2011)

im almost at 1000 "likes" so im going to go like myself and draw.bye bye see ya later trick or treaters


----------



## ohmy (Oct 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im almost at 1000 "likes" so im going to go like myself and draw.bye bye see ya later trick or treaters


 over 1000 likes now hun. Your welcome


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2011)

i won this on the 600club PHOTo contest!!!!! and some DEEP BLUE seedss.. im so stoked ! this is such a great day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats Amber, you certainly deserve it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2011)

greetings from the laboratory of
 Dr. FRaNkenTrichome..
HELLO TRICK -0r ToKERS!!! 
HAPPY HALLoWEeD!!!
dont Forget To Sshhmoke some 
MONSTER HASH!​proceed if you dare at your own risk..​​ 

[youtube]YicO_8f_Jvc[/youtube]




[youtube]F4-BHfEehjI[/youtube]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 31, 2011)

Well done on the comp. Doc. You should hear tiny feet or your roof soon  ' Deep Blue's eh! ' Nice-one, did you get a T-Shirt !


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2011)

The Younglings are looking great Amber, reall happy bunch of plants...try not to scare them too much

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey, how about chu man,are you going to be doing the 12/12 from seed rocks contest?.. i know your not "growiing" right now but youve got pleanty of big curing jarrs lying around dont you..hahahha.. why not get naked and pose with them with the poster or even fuckin sticky with 12/12 from seed rocks stuck on it.. fuck donald.. dont you wanna win some art? you know what .. im going to be insulted if you dont play.. then it would mean you dont like my art..
> Happy Halloween mr cherry cheese liver inventer.


hey ambs! your 12 gauge from seed grow looks nice n happy. sorry but i can't play in the comp. the grow room literally has nothing in it at the moment  carpet cleaners coming on wed. much as i am a sexy beast ambs i don't think the world of RIU is ready for me naked ..... though it is halloween i guess  

glad your enjoying the CCxL hin & grats on the comp win too!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 31, 2011)

Frightfully good update Amber. You rock!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Well done on the comp. Doc. You should hear tiny feet or your roof soon  ' Deep Blue's eh! ' Nice-one, did you get a T-Shirt !


Thanks Cinders,it was an honor to participate in the 600 CLUB contest with all those amazing gardeners.It was really fun and i never expected to win such cool prizes! But no i didnt get the t-shirt. I have to admit i really really wanted the t-shirt. I wonder if i can buy one online, a girls cut one would be KIIIILLLLERR!


DST said:


> The Younglings are looking great Amber, reall happy bunch of plants...try not to scare them too much


They are looking quite happy arent they.? i would NEVEr scare those sweet girls. the only get the best treatment , dont you worry.lol.. the cheezes are safe



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey ambs! your 12 gauge from seed grow looks nice n happy. sorry but i can't play in the comp. the grow room literally has nothing in it at the moment  carpet cleaners coming on wed. much as i am a sexy beast ambs i don't think the world of RIU is ready for me naked ..... though it is halloween i guess
> 
> glad your enjoying the CCxL hin & grats on the comp win too!


12 guage from seed.. nice one donald.
You have it all wrong donnie boy. You dont need any plants for the contest. Its about the wildest, funniest, wierdest, coolest photo maybe weed related, like shhmoking, maybe not.. as long as it has a 12/12 from seed rocks poster sign in it and you pm del66666 that you wanna play.... your in. ok so i see your shy about disrobing for the contest.. thats fine, i will let that go for now. Im sure you can think of something else ..come on donald please be a sport and play...pretty please


Dropastone said:


> Frightfully good update Amber. You rock!


Dropastoner, you have exellent taste. Im glad you enjoyed the update. 
have fun trick or treating tonite!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> greetings from the laboratory of
> Dr. FRaNkenTrichome..
> HELLO TRICK -0r ToKERS!!!
> HAPPY HALLoWEeD!!!
> ...


Once again I am amazed at your creativity with your growing themes!!! Outstanding work and I appreciate you going out of your way to treat us with kick ass themes!!! Great themes and even better is your BEAUTIFUL GARDEN!!!! Have a safe Halloweed!!! I am smoking some Chemband Hash and Keif on my Halloweed! LOL 

Peace

BKB

I am SUB'D if you dont mind!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Once again I am amazed at your creativity with your growing themes!!! Outstanding work and I appreciate you going out of your way to treat us with kick ass themes!!! Great themes and even better is your BEAUTIFUL GARDEN!!!! Have a safe Halloweed!!! I am smoking some Chemband Hash and Keif on my Halloweed! LOL
> 
> Peace
> 
> ...


WOW! THAT WAS such a nice compliment BKB! that made me feel really good! Thanks so much!
Your Halloweed is sounding outstanding.. i think i will follow suit and go get blazed up as well ...and contiue working on that drawing ...its coming along quite nicely. its a pleasure to have you here now. dont mind at all buddy!! take care and enjoy this wonderfully spooky evening...with some of that MONSTER HASH!!!hahahah
take it easy
amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2011)

it was a SHOCK when i opened the tent.. found balls and a 2 inch growth .lol (XC's)2


[youtube]dZZYPATqxqQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2011)

update #4 trichome macro drawing.....moving along in a trippy kinda way
is everyone getting really good tunes on the radio tonite cuz of Halloween, or is it just me? Dio, Black Sabbath, Slayer, Iron Maiden, Masadone,Megadeth, Pantera...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 31, 2011)

^^lmao that thing is awesome (the electric chair dude!). I enjoyed the killer clown jack in the box telling me to run home to mommy as well LOL Good show Doc!! Hope you had a great All Hallows Eve!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 31, 2011)

Those vid's are funny as Ambz. Look's like BIG changes in the 12/12 tent  With them all looking happy even with all the scarey stuff going on in there haha, your a screem Doc.

cinder's


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> it was a SHOCK when i opened the tent.. found balls and a 2 inch growth .lol (XC's)2
> 
> 
> [youtube]dZZYPATqxqQ[/youtube]


AMber, you should of put the Electric Chair prop between your Airpots, would of looked like some big electric generator shocking the shit out of the skeleton!!! You really have some great art skills, I might need you to draw me a tattoo!!! LOL I am going to bed, what a night! Cant wait to see whats in store for tHCanksgiving!!! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2011)

it was a pleasure sharing my videos with you guys. that was pretty funny..

DAY 24 from seed...

kinda blue tonite... I lost some really really beautiful plants
my girls are showing sex aggressively most suddenly.... bursting with bastard male parts...
and i lost 5 plants..just fuckin balled out on mei never should have scared them so much with the halloween toysdst was right and now 3 cheeseys are going to have to melt away

Lost 3 Exodus Cheese Backcross..Devastaing LOSS, my biggestonly 2 left
Lost 1 BubbleBomb..not bad...cuz i got 4 left
Lost 1 Black Rose...big loss.. lost 2 outta 3 (one rotten seed never popped) 1 left

All the Pineapple Chunk seeds are FEMALE!!! They were from the bud that i Bought while in Amsterdam at Barneys..ahahahahah... Thanks Barneys coffee shop!!! 

So i now have left (if no more males decide to show up) 
5 pineapple chunks
4 bubble bombs
2 XC backcross
1 Black Rose



A Male


A female


RIP sweet babies... i hope your final days were good oneswe had fun together and you will be greatly missed!

Look how pretty they were! 


well at least there is more room in the tent.. survival of the fittest..
The ladies have full control of the tent now and they are going to ROCK IT!!!


man this bastard grew all these balls in like ONE FUCKIN HALLOWEEN NIGHT!! this was SHOCKING and very weird.


i hope your all having an awesome week so far! take care..


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2011)

I personally like male plants especially when crossing but they suck if your not crossing. Congrats on the female though! RIP DUDES!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 1, 2011)

Amb... Do some crossing or harvest the pollen. Create an Amber strain...


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice update Amber! If you didn't already kill them you should collect the pollen off of one of the strongest looking males! That would be fun to experiment with I bet, seeing biology/genetics at work


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I guess that's the draw with seeds. Not a bad ratio though Ambs. I hope the Pineapple ones stay one sex for you. Take it easy girl.

Peace, DST


----------



## del66666 (Nov 2, 2011)

thats the men out the way now bring on the girls...........anyway ambernooski 1 bubblebomb is as good as 2 others lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 2, 2011)

lets hope for alot of females hun...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks for the words of condolance. I just picked off all the leaves to use for hash or canna butter later. 
I would love to eventually get into breeding and yeah, fuzzy, that would be cool to create an amber strain..def in the future.. that is something to look forward to. 
Your correcct, DST, not a bad ratio.. i should be grateful i didnt get more males.. i just dont have the time or energy for them right now with my 2 grows and a FT stressful job.. ahh llifes a bitch..
.its a cold cold morn here .. off for a wake and bake bong session to start the day right!
Have a chilled day everyone, thanks for stopping by i hope your gardens are looking stellar! take it easy....Ambz


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

Amb here she is chillin in the corner of my tent. Not much of a Urn but it was my Mom's Bud Jar so I figured thats where she will go while in my tent.

RIP MOM, I LOVE YOU SOOOOOO MUCH 



Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the cool picture BKB! That is a really cool curing urn. I think you did a very honorable thing putting her in her favorite bud jar. I cant think of a better place for her to be. Now you can grow some good dope knowing her positive vibe is watching over your garden. I know she must be very proud of you..... That her son turned out to be such a wonderful gardener!
Peace
Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2011)

I switched out my MH veg bulb to my HPS 600 watt Lumitek... full flower ahead..the girls are still still nice and short with tight internodes.
I left the MH in approx 5 days more than my last 12/12 grow. 
I am really hoping and trying to keep the stretch down by keeping my day and night temps in closer range and by having the light down closer the the tops of the girls.

The male plants have been added to the mulch pile of dead dandilions and twigs and bugs and beetles ...looks llike a nice steaming mound of shit.in all its glory

I took the used compost from the male pots...and placed it into a storage bag to use for my next girls. 
I found some information saying that its ok to reuse the coco by simply mixing it with some hygozyme before planting again.. so i willl give this a try.

Im looking into Co2 for my tent.. the ghetto plastic bottles with yeast and sugar..i think i will give that a go this weekend... 


[youtube]SERsKOQXUzQ[/youtube]

[youtube]uIVi1z_Nmv4[/youtube] 
Take it EAsy!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

I was going to give it a shot but I heard the smell gets real bad....Let me know how it works out with you.

PS I can only imagine how you are going to dress up your Bottles....lol

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2011)

things are getting tight..this is getting challenging for me now.. 






HPS up and flaming hot.. girls are lovin it and growing fast.. buddage is showing already! any tips on Stretch control please pass along.. thanks laters..ambz
View attachment 1871551
drawing at update #4 below for comparison.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

Do some LSTing or you can do some Sup Crop cause its still early in flowering....I would LST cause there isnt that much stress like Sup Crop. Home Depot sells these small plant trellis put one of those in there....

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

Something like this Amber....



Photo is from BC99 Journal...

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2011)

high RIU freindsits a nice cold PNW sunny day! hope yours is great too.

i LST about 5 girls last night.. my canopy is super even and i even dropped the light down a bit more. 
I fed last night 12mls hesi TNT, 3ml Hygrozyme
Im still fookin waiting on my Hesi Coco. I ordered on line and its takin forfuckinever. 
I need it soon as flowering is really starting to take effect.
One of my Pinapple Chunks turned male on me.
The only other very questionable sexing in on my Black Rose.

Check out these guys.. a very trippy heavy rock band..MONSTER MAGNET.
i hope i dont have to wait till im 70 years old to be livin these words. i need to start playin the lottery 


[youtube]ByCXe3rrSY8[/youtube]

In this picture below...
After some LST on several girls....... im really likeing the looks of this 12/12 grow. Coco has made alll the difference in the world. I love it!! and so far i havent had to water every 2 days. I do think these here are the healthiest girls I have ever grown. They really look %100 ...i couldnt be happyier. Things are really wonderful in my garden right now.. alot to be thankful for.


Good bye Pineapple Chunk!! you were a real knockout


not a bad root system here.... i bet if i took this plant and stuck it in the waterfarm it would grow!

working on my DIY CO2 contraption




These 2 girsl were LST ed


peace...owt have a chilled day boys and girls!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

nice update hun..very nice...reefs on u lol..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2011)

POW its km.lol...hope your doing well. Thank you for the nice reply Kevin Murphy.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

AMber put that Pineapple Chunk male in a empty Coke bottle and Next Day it to my house.....LOL

Keep me posted on the Co2 DIY. Plants look great, how many more do you need to sex???


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

no worries hun hope things are good


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> POW its km.lol...hope your doing well. Thank you for the nice reply Kevin Murphy.


----------



## 400aZip (Nov 6, 2011)

I fucking love reading your threads. that is all. carry on...


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 6, 2011)

Plants are looking good Amber, keep up the good work. Getting a little tired of soil so I just bought a cpl of bricks of coco, thinking about giving it a go in a bit and see what's it's all about. I might even go back to hydro just to switch things up. Growing one way for to long get's a little boring after a while.

Peace out Ambs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> AMber put that Pineapple Chunk male in a empty Coke bottle and Next Day it to my house.....LOL
> 
> Keep me posted on the Co2 DIY. Plants look great, how many more do you need to sex???


hahah, sure BKB, sure...lol ..the DIY is next to do .. i had a wild day with my waterfarming stuff so its still in the works..
Good 
question on the sexing... i just looked and i have 2 that are questionable still.. one pineapple chuck and my last Black Rose.. wow what a bunch of dud BR beans i was giiflted..bummer.


went to the hydo store and got my hammerhead nutes! the pots are drying up a lot faster now.





feeling great.. i started the weekend off sick but im better now and i even might just finish that drawing tonite.!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 6, 2011)

Well glad to see your better....make sure you get rest lady!!! Im diggin your MJ Green Nail Polish (need to put a leaf in there)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2011)

my last trichome macro drawing update before completion..
doing these progression compute rphoto updates has really helped me figure out what i need to do to make the drawing better. thanks for tuning in..hope you like what i have done


----------



## 400aZip (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah, I could never focus enough detail into something like that. true art! you're the best.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

pictures looking dope DAT!


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey doc!!!! back home for a week so I can get back on here finally! Everythings lookin good, got a real nice selection of strains goin on. love the drawin as well. Will go check out the waterfarm thread n all


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

dunno if anyone else has mentioned it but ive heard those homemade CO2 setups can cause powdery mildew, not sure though.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 7, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Something like this Amber....
> 
> View attachment 1871962
> 
> ...


Where did you get this?
That's so perfect! I need that, literally!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HPS up and flaming hot.. girls are lovin it and growing fast.. buddage is showing already! any tips on Stretch control please pass along.. thanks laters..ambz
> QUOTE]
> 
> Add Blue light (5000k+)
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Plants are looking good Amber, keep up the good work. Getting a little tired of soil so I just bought a cpl of bricks of coco, thinking about giving it a go in a bit and see what's it's all about. I might even go back to hydro just to switch things up. Growing one way for to long get's a little boring after a while.
> 
> Peace out Ambs.


 I would love to see you do both coco and hydro.that would be really really cool.. and how about some breeding and coming up with a dropastoner strain!
with your new grow room the skys the limit dude! 
so do you notice a big difference in tastes between coco grown, soil grown and hydro grown weed?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Hey doc!!!! back home for a week so I can get back on here finally! Everythings lookin good, got a real nice selection of strains goin on. love the drawin as well. Will go check out the waterfarm thread n all


HEY WOWZER! its great to see you back.. if only for a short time. You are surely missed by all on RIU. I always appreciate your advice and suggestions, and of course your wonderful personality and wicked sence of humor.... i caught up on some of your wild times there on pukkabuds journal. Uni life sounds like a whole lot of fun. Hows uni weed? lol..i wonder if you have any of your last harvest on hand still.????.lol..
I checked about the mildew from the CO2 DIY generator and i think it should be fine. Thanks for the heads up .. i would hate to lose this round to that! 
take it easy and have fun reading..lol..does that include RIU journal reading? later 
Ambz


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Where did you get this?
> That's so perfect! I need that, literally!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I would love to see you do both coco and hydro.that would be really really cool.. and how about some breeding and coming up with a dropastoner strain!
> with your new grow room the skys the limit dude!
> so do you notice a big difference in tastes between coco grown, soil grown and hydro grown weed?


I would love to get into some breeding but I'm not sure if I have the space to do it. I absolutely don't want any males mingling with my females and ruining my crops. I've kinda been looking around for a donor if ya no what I mean.

The only time I grew in coco was once in a dwc so I can't speak on that but between soil and hydro I'd have to go with soil for taste. I'm sure they're are people who would disagree but that's just my opinion though.


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 8, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY WOWZER! its great to see you back.. if only for a short time. You are surely missed by all on RIU. I always appreciate your advice and suggestions, and of course your wonderful personality and wicked sence of humor.... i caught up on some of your wild times there on pukkabuds journal. Uni life sounds like a whole lot of fun. Hows uni weed? lol..i wonder if you have any of your last harvest on hand still.????.lol..
> I checked about the mildew from the CO2 DIY generator and i think it should be fine. Thanks for the heads up .. i would hate to lose this round to that!
> take it easy and have fun reading..lol..does that include RIU journal reading? later
> Ambz


its great to be back doc, even if it is only for a few days. i miss checkin out everyones beautful ganja and catching up with everyone. haha yeh, uni life is great, i havent been smoking much ... at all, maybe once a week. i just dont get anything done when im high, but i can when im hungover or on a comedown, you just feel like shit is all. i always have work to do so it just doesnt fit in well at the minute. i still have a bit of AK left, which has been cured for so long it makes for a lovely bong, haha. 
yeh as long as you have good airflow, which you def do, it shouldnt be an issue. you know ill be here reading lol, take it easy ambs


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

bumping along, lah de dah.....v-v-nice


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> my last trichome macro drawing update before completion..
> doing these progression compute rphoto updates has really helped me figure out what i need to do to make the drawing better. thanks for tuning in..hope you like what i have done
> View attachment 1875331


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2011)

UPDATE UPDATE...wow wow wow. hi wow.. glad to have you back..hi dropastoner, DST ..BKB..DGT..CI, delBOy..Cinders, Zippy..murph, boo,brandoe,iii,.everyone and anyone trolls, POTperatzi, stockers ..lol... hope your all doing well.. hah

so much as transpired over the last several daze.. i lost 2 more plants who decided to go male on me..... so im down to 9 beautiful plants which fit very very nicely under my 600 wattage..
I LSd ed most of them.. my lsd on one of my bubblebombs is totally outrageoous. a twist to the left and a twist to the right..shes loving those yoga moves (photos below) 
Got them eating the HESI COCO now ..
last feed i gave 6 ml Hesi tnt and 6 ml Coco with a drop of Super Thrive.. i noticed a bit over greening on the sides by the tips of the leaves so i will not give anymore TNT... 
they really stink and smell oh so fine..! 
so please take a looky here..enjoy some vegporn it wont be around for long.. got them budds on the way on the way ......haha

ok so there is somthing else important i dont want to talk about but i need to get it off my chest.. first look at these...




bubblebombs away.. im twisting her eveywhich way..shes a piece of red licorice.

the same bubblebomb


yup its the Bomb baby! 


yeah, so i killed the males. before i killed them i pulled off there leaves and scissored there buds and i guess their balls to dry them out for canna butter later..(hands over face) in my grow room....{ouch.}....is there a chance with such young males i could have released pollen into my grow room? ( its ok to lie to me) ...no really can i have your honest thoughts about this.... thank you.. Amberzootski


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2011)

Heu Doc. How's trick's ! Thing's are looking alot more bushy since i last had a peek, and sound's like you've got them happy ! I'm just waiting to see what male's im going to get, but backing them up with more that i'll throw in, ( 1 in 1 out ). Its been a few more weeks than i expected since my last crop, and with wanting to make full use of the extra space ive now got, i'm trying to keep the number's up and plant's BIG 
Ive got a few seed's that i dont want to leave untill they'r no good either so going to go through the stash box today and do a pick 'n' mix. ( as if ive not mixed it up enough already lol )
Hope your goody good ! Keep them happy vibe's coming,    

cinder's 

p.s i see the cut-down airpots. Ive not got mine filled yet, was going to just put clone's in them than seed's so i know the sex and can let them go, but ive sort of came about a couple spare's so i might shorten them a bit. I thought they would be more stealthy, and the hole's are alot bigger than i expected but should be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> UPDATE UPDATE...wow wow wow. hi wow.. glad to have you back..hi dropastoner, DST ..BKB..DGT..CI, delBOy..Cinders, Zippy..murph, boo,brandoe,iii,.everyone and anyone trolls, POTperatzi, stockers ..lol... hope your all doing well.. hah
> 
> so much as transpired over the last several daze.. i lost 2 more plants who decided to go male on me..... so im down to 9 beautiful plants which fit very very nicely under my 600 wattage..
> I LSd ed most of them.. my lsd on one of my bubblebombs is totally outrageoous. a twist to the left and a twist to the right..shes loving those yoga moves (photos below)
> ...


6ml coco and tnt..................no no no


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

how long you been feeding both lol.............supposed to start coco feed only at flower......tnt for veg....but if it works then all good.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

hey doc, girls are looking stellar, just getting to the exciting bit eh. 9 under the 600 is spot on i played around with my numbers ages back n found any more than 10 and the yield suffered for it. unless your SOG of course.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 9, 2011)

like them alot hun nice work...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

HIgh there Cinders, Discoboy66666,lol,,DGT,da murph thank you for the nice replys and posts...and everyone else too for stopping by to have fun! I hope your all doing well.
Delboy..... i added the 6 n 6 last night..only....just that one feed.. and i checked just a glance in the dark tent this morn and i must say...ehheheheh.. they look really really sweet.. like a reallly dark lush green.. but like i said it was dark. I dont think i will do this again unless i see a significant change in the leaf color fade... 

Donnie, thats cool with the numbers then, eh? yeah they seem to fit perfectly under my hood and my light level is nice and low. 
Im goin to make you proud with this grow donnie... im trying real hard to make bushy bushes like you do so well... peace broski!

well no one touched my male pollen question.. i guess some things are better left unanswered..haha
I had a crazy nightmare last night about being killed by a huge CO2 tube inserted into my bedroom wall.. i woke up gasping for air...lmao
is this a sign..?that i shouldnt make and put the diy co2 generator in the tent? hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey Ambz, what's the co2 you rigged up consist of. I was going to do the yeast thingy a while back when i thought i knew how to grow weed 
I would love a system where i could add some co2 though. Just think it would make a big difference, but ive changed enough that was'nt broken and untill i see dank like i did before im not trying much new lol.
I'm sure your girl's will be Bang-Tidy !

cinder's

p.s cant help with the male pollen Q, what size were they ? If it was realy early show's then prob not but its also the kind of thing i would do too ( in tent lol ).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

im such a freakin dumbass somtimes!!! ok alot of times... anyway.. the males were small and so were thier nutsacks. but who knows.. i mean i have heard horror stories about the fukin pollen traveling like half way cross the world and shit...lmao.. 

so my CO2 generator.. im getting really anxious and excited about it at the same time. the nightmare last night was pretty cool.. it was like i was getting eaten alive by a HUGE do it yourself CO2 generator. The fish tubing was like 3 feet by 3 feet in diameter plugged into my bedroom wall excreting the yeast/sugar vapor into the room suffocating me. It was intense..i woke up screaming.. hehehe.. now all i can think about is making it!!! 
it is the yeast sugar ferm mix.. i have 2 plastic bottle.. .sugar, tubing, yeast , silicone, warm water.. i just need to drill the holes in the bottle tops, get the tubing in and mix the solution.. keep it warm under the light and let the magic begin... 
take it easy cinders mate.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im such a freakin dumbass somtimes!!! ok alot of times... anyway.. the males were small and so were thier nutsacks. but who knows.. i mean i have heard horror stories about the fukin pollen traveling like half way cross the world and shit...lmao..
> 
> so my CO2 generator.. im getting really anxious and excited about it at the same time. the nightmare last night was pretty cool.. it was like i was getting eaten alive by a HUGE do it yourself CO2 generator. The fish tubing was like 3 feet by 3 feet in diameter plugged into my bedroom wall excreting the yeast/sugar vapor into the room suffocating me. It was intense..i woke up screaming.. hehehe.. now all i can think about is making it!!!
> it is the yeast sugar ferm mix.. i have 2 plastic bottle.. .sugar, tubing, yeast , silicone, warm water.. i just need to drill the holes in the bottle tops, get the tubing in and mix the solution.. keep it warm under the light and let the magic begin...
> take it easy cinders mate.


do you have your extractor fans going 24/7 ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> do you have your extractor fans going 24/7 ?


i just figured out your a bat!!! hahaha i thought you were a lizard alligator for the longest time.
cool avi!
so 
i have a 6 inch inline exhaust fan on 24/7 extracting from both my tents. The extraction is is intense and powerful i use a fan controller to dial it down. THe tent walls cave in too much otherwise. thanks for the concern, i read that the amount of CO2 from these little generators is so low you really shouldnt worry. COming in at 250 ppm ..and you should start to be concernd with having an extraction if your ppm is over 1000. what kind do you use?


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking good girl...


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 9, 2011)

Does the Co2 DIY smell bad???? Plants and LST look great!!! There are a couple of holidays coming up DAT, Veterans Day and Thanksgiving....Any themes in mind, I HOPE SO!!!!

You know I love your themes and appreciate them!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Tarantula Man
Hey Be Kind hows my Bud?lol
ha. I dont know about the co2 smell yet but i just got my bottle caps drilled out and the fish tubing in now. They are siliconed around the piping for a nice tight seal.. very important. You dont want leaks.. I will kee you posted as i move forward with this imporant mission.
hey i never though aabout decorating for veterans day. I will look around for some vet flags and maybe some cemetary blocks. Can you help me out with more ideas for that special day?
i dont really like thanksgiving, so im not doing that one. I will do christmas though just because i like tinsel , blinking lights and colorful orniments. 

Halloweeen is really my most fav holiday, dont expect much from anyother.never.. halloween rules...

to recap the evening. 

I stuck 4 seedlings into rockwool .. 2 Purple Wreck, 2 Deep blue. .. The are incubating in the phototron. 
I over nuted a couple fo my plants . I checked their ppm and it was really high.. 1500 .. 1300 .. They looked very lime green with light shadow bleach like effects on their leaves. 
so i flushed them both. really really good and broght them down to 500 ppm. I didnt feed any of the girls because of this mistake. Im not sure what happened. I need to recal my ph meter.
Gave them all a good watering and i will fed next time. It was very releaving to use the ppm meter to see i was overfeeding instead of wondering what the hell to do. 


and i might even get some money for the fuckin car wreck!!! 
piece
Amberzootski


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 9, 2011)

Tarantula Man has been hanging out in toke and talk to much and getting myself in trouble....ive been missing out on all the good grows...theres lots of good grows posted now


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 9, 2011)

Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines...shouldnt be to hard to find something! You got a day to prep...LOL Maybe you can get a bag of Army Men at the .99 cent store. Have like a war scene going in the top soil and plants...LOL Sorry super stoned-ski!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i just figured out your a bat!!! hahaha i thought you were a lizard alligator for the longest time.
> cool avi!
> so
> i have a 6 inch inline exhaust fan on 24/7 extracting from both my tents. The extraction is is intense and powerful i use a fan controller to dial it down. THe tent walls cave in too much otherwise. thanks for the concern, i read that the amount of CO2 from these little generators is so low you really shouldnt worry. COming in at 250 ppm ..and you should start to be concernd with having an extraction if your ppm is over 1000. what kind do you use?


if you are extracting 24/7 the C02 will be gone before it can work.......dont think you will see much benefit myself.......i used to do it too but no more...bloody smells too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

so true Tarantruela man.. so very true. RIU is fukin rockin these days with some really amazing grow journals.. very cool

BKB you have inspired me!

Delrious, i have often wondered that myself. BUT i think its worth a shot anyway. I will be positioning the tubes to release the CO2 right in front of my oscillating fan so that it goes right toward the plants before it gets pulled out by my exhaust. At least thats what im hoping. For the low cost of puttting this little dIy units together i wanted to at least give it a spin... Last grow i spent about 50 dollars on a couple co2 bags.(they only last 6 months) . i like the idea of adding co2 into my grow op .. i will be lloking for upgrades in the future.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you will have in store for us tomorrow. I will be changing my avi for tomorrow.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey, how's my fav. Lass.
So you going full throttle on the co2 ? It should be good to see and the info will be great for all other's keen on trying it out. So you got your Deep Blue's ! Wooooop Woooooop ! You'll be chuffed to get them going,i know you've been looking forward to growing this strain. Im sure you'll be chuffed Doc. 
Im finally getting a bit time to get my set up all running and it seem's to be going well. Ive still got to get a decent Temp/Humidity meter, but judging by the small pots drying out it seems to be sitting good atm. Got good Neg. Pressure from the filter in the tent and with the new filter, the " El-Reeko " should'nt be too bad lol. There's more smell coming from my Liver's mum and re-vegging QrazyQuake!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi , cheers you guys.. yeah totally stoked on the DEEP BLUE cinders.have you smoked it yet? your in for a treat if not!!!! ..it sounds like we have very simiar set ups... and soon some same strains...

Well.... i dont know what went wrong with my co2 generator. its been over an hour and no bubble. did we get the wrong yeast? fuck.. it says active dry yeast with a picture of a loaf of bread on the container? maybe it should have a picture of a beer on it instead.. ?lol.. and the so called waterproof silicone didnt hold on the tubing..so had to bust out anothe type of silicone caulk..i think that one might work.. i will get this badboy running soon..hopefully

im so very happy with how beautiful my plants are looking. they are mind blowinly pretty. The prettiest plants i have ever had the pleasure of growing.
The flushing helped a lot .. i will ppm tomorrow and feed some Hesi Coco and Hammerhead.
Here i have enclued pictrres of my 4 Bubble bombs. And i finished my drawing for DST.


Bubblebombs




SweetLeaf .... fini.....




Bubblebomb...they all loooook so different..


----------



## ohmy (Nov 10, 2011)

doc do you top doing 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

hey ohmy ..no havent done it..not yet.. the most so far is just the LST training..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 11, 2011)

Morning/Evening Ambz. Those bubble bomb's are looking gooooooood ! So bushy and strong looking! ( strong branch's hold large fruit's )

I think im still half asleep, double vision and just staring at this screen! Its took me about 5 mins to do this post . 
Ive not had the pleasure of smoking the Deep Blue YET,( I'm sure time fooked me for that j haha ) But its been one of the B.B Strain's that ive had my eye on along with the Engineer's Dreams. I'll mabe treat myself to a pkt, and i can get a couple to ya  " Soon as i get through this bunch lol "

Well, got to get the Big Lad up for school, I'll catch you later, got to get myself together !

cinder's


----------



## del66666 (Nov 11, 2011)

looking like winners ambernoooskibubble.............


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 11, 2011)

looking great them hun...nice lst=nice buds and lots of em...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

girls look healthy, happy and sweet ambs!

have a good weekend all!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

HAPPY VETERANS DAY! 
Thanks for serving our country..Peace and happy medicating​


----------



## machnak (Nov 11, 2011)

Sub'd.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 11, 2011)

Love the Veteran's tribute......*"The Battle of Bubble Bomb Hill"*

I changed my Avi today for our Vets! I am a KISS ARMY VET!!! LOL

Peace Amb and thanks for taking time out to honor our vets!!!

BKB


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 11, 2011)

Everything is looking green and healthy. That pic you drew for DST is looking sweet.

Check ya later Amber.


----------



## kether noir (Nov 11, 2011)

93

looks great. hope you are well.


93 93/93


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks everyone for the nice compliments.
Hi Kether! im doing well but TOTALLY BUMMED right now because all the 
NO POWER in my HOUSE and GARAGE is off. ONE STINKIN NWP storm.. and im dead IVE GOT NO Fuckin lights in my tents right now....! fuckin hATE this place! i fuckin hate the PNW in the winter..!
all my hard work lost to this bullshit.. i dont need a CO2 generator .. i need a fuckin power generator now... what a rotten start to a rotten weekend.
Kether, i hope your doing well buddy. 
later on folks.. enjoy your weekend for me please.... at least i can still light the Bong.. no god damn volcano either... FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 11, 2011)

PNW=Pacific North West??? I think that storm is making its way down south towards us in Cali...Supposed be raining tomorrow bad here in SoCal. Hang in there, at least you dont need power to light a bowl or joint....Medicate lady and enjoy the darkness in a cloud of MJ smoke!!!

Hopefully it will come back on quickly....Dont want them ladies to be without light!

Peace

BKB


----------



## ohmy (Nov 11, 2011)

shit that sux doc, hope ya get everything back on line soon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

the storm is getting WORSE!!!! things are lookin reallly reallly bad.. i live in the transition zone!!! where exteme weather conditions collide just take a look! 
my babies.... my babies!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 11, 2011)

At least its green there, I live in a crowded city!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks for the support.. i never thought this would happen what terrible timing...


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Amber but things should be alright. Your plants can go through a cpl day's of darkness with no ill effects. If your worrying about your water farm, just keep a close eye on her and make sure you keep that rock wool wet and don't let it dry out. Plus you can take water from your res and pour it over the rocks now and then just in case you have roots in there. 

Keep your chin up girl. It'll all work out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

god you are so cool Dropa.. thanks so much Dropa for easing my worries.. its 530 here but its pitch black. i heard the storm is coming from Alaska and it fucked them up bad. its a wide spread power outage .. i will take your advice,chill, which is easy cuz i got no heat.. and enjoy the candlelight like BKB recommended. thanks again for everything.. take care


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 11, 2011)

Amb... Good vibes your way girl. As Drop said, your babies should be ok without power for a few days. Just keep'em wet and hope that power comes back on soon.

Fawk... That is some beautiful art. Was going to say auction that off before I saw someone mention it was for DST. Hmmmm... maybe you should do a few commissioned pieces to support your grows?!?!?!?!


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 11, 2011)

Amber, your girls are in the darkness, in a nice closed closet, keeping eachother warm as they build stronger roots and drink nice.
Think of how much worse it would be with them outside, shivering their tits off, fighting brutal storms and overwatering, as the freeze slowly kills off their growth, all of this of course in the darkness of the overcast.

They're happy as fuck compared to some garden weeds you might have.

Enjoy the gardening, don't let that waterfarm rot, do manual water changes if you must.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope you are seeing the light now girl. Peace, DST


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 12, 2011)

welcome to the 21st century, where the power goes out, but the internet stays on, lol.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> welcome to the 21st century, where the power goes out, but the internet stays on, lol.


until the battery dies........


----------



## 80degreez (Nov 12, 2011)

some frosty bud pr0n for ya while ur waitin [=


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 12, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> Amb... Good vibes your way girl. As Drop said, your babies should be ok without power for a few days. Just keep'em wet and hope that power comes back on soon.
> 
> Fawk... That is some beautiful art. Was going to say auction that off before I saw someone mention it was for DST. Hmmmm... maybe you should do a few commissioned pieces to support your grows?!?!?!?!


Thank you Fuzzy for the good vibes. It worked and the power is back on. 
the seedlings are really looking great.. but the 12/12 girls look a little droopy.. not too bad. i hope they perk back up soon.
Thanks for the compliment on the dst drawing. I dont know how to auction off a drawing or even sell one for that matter. Im not good at marketing my artwork. It would be awesome to do commisioned pieces, i certainly could use the money to support my gows. thankyou for you help and interest.


C.Indica said:


> Amber, your girls are in the darkness, in a nice closed closet, keeping eachother warm as they build stronger roots and drink nice.
> Think of how much worse it would be with them outside, shivering their tits off, fighting brutal storms and overwatering, as the freeze slowly kills off their growth, all of this of course in the darkness of the overcast.
> 
> They're happy as fuck compared to some garden weeds you might have.
> ...


Thanks for the good advice as usual CI! I think they will be ok. I was very worried but everything is ok and its going to be a nice relaxing weekend. I hope your doing well. Thanks for stoppin in and for the cool supportive vibes!  


DST said:


> Hope you are seeing the light now girl. Peace, DST


ha, yup, im seeing the light..hope you are too! i know your weather can be brutal as well. take it easy DST.


WOWgrow said:


> welcome to the 21st century, where the power goes out, but the internet stays on, lol.


yeah , it was so wierd to have the computer but nothing else...technology is mind boggeling sometimes.


del66666 said:


> until the battery dies........


haha



80degreez said:


> View attachment 1884347
> 
> some frosty bud pr0n for ya while ur waitin [=


nice ,thats some wicked dank herb 80. hope your well bro..

have a nice weekend everyone. 
ive got some nice buds poppin on the girls.. feeding them Hammerhead 2ml and Hesi coco 6 ml to start the flowering feeding .. trying to keep the canopy even with the variety of strains will prove challenging again.. 
Take care Amber


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 12, 2011)

No problem, hope all settles well and the girls pick up regular pace soon enough.
Seriously though, I'd probably change the waterfarm water, or at least like 30% of it, daily since there's no air/water flow.
Just consider it a good flush, they like that now and again anyways.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 12, 2011)

power trippin...another storm.. another power outtage? i hope not!
35 days here.
just took this here picture. after one hour of lights on one bud had grown a half an inch and was hitting the glass on the light. man o man.. things are budding mighty fast! one feed of hammerhead and hesi coc and the things are BLOWING UP!

View attachment 1884730

some yellow light and some blue light..


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice set up girl!!! Is that your 1st DWC run? I see your plants like the LST! They look great!

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 12, 2011)

Ladies looks good!


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2011)

You got it rocking there girl. Nice one!!!!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> power trippin...another storm.. another power outtage? i hope not!
> 35 days here.
> just took this here picture. after one hour of lights on one bud had grown a half an inch and was hitting the glass on the light. man o man.. things are budding mighty fast! one feed of hammerhead and hesi coc and the things are BLOWING UP!
> 
> ...


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks great, isn't that a little too much light too soon for that little waterfarm?
I don't know if anythings growing, but if it's that short, it shouldn't need that much light haha.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Nice set up girl!!! Is that your 1st DWC run? I see your plants like the LST! They look great!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 Thanks BkB! yes this is my first DWC run..they are liking the LSD bud... im messin with them everyday and its really fun to get that hands on with the girls.. its getting me ready for the intense work that i have to prepare for with the waterfarm scrog.. I am looking foward to the challenge that the scrog will present if i can get the girl big enough. Right now though, shes a slow grower.. its painful.Especially growing a 12/12 and seeing huge results on a daily basis.


machnak said:


> Ladies looks good!


 yeah, im fortunate. thanks


DST said:


> You got it rocking there girl. Nice one!!!!


 thanks


C.Indica said:


> Looks great, isn't that a little too much light too soon for that little waterfarm?
> I don't know if anythings growing, but if it's that short, it shouldn't need that much light haha.


lookin good mate. what u taliking about. you joker you
co2 generator update next post.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2011)

DO IT YOURSELF... CO2 generator.

I consulted with some of the best growers on this site . I have researched intenseley through various websites. I have watched handfulls of videos about how to make a CO2 generator . I believe i have come up with some clarifications.

There are mny different ideals about how one of these units performs best. 
I have heard variations on how much sugar, yeast ,light, exhaust, time ect.
There is a chemical reactoion between the sugar and yeast that produces the CO2.
To produce more co2 you need more sugar. But doing so you need to change out your solution more often. So you can go either way. I used 1 cup sugar to 1 tsp yeast and just under a half liter full fo warm water. (use a 2 liter plastic bottle)

To see if you are producing Co2 simply place the end of your tube in a glass full of water and look for bubbles.
DO NOT submerge you tubing under the yeast sugar warm water mix.. ahaha.( i did that)
Keep a nice tight seal with white latex silicone on your cap and tube so no co2 can escape. 
To cut down on costs and get the freshest yeast. GO to your local natural food market and look in the refriderated section for bulk yeast. I got 5 tablespoons for 22 cents.
keep your yeast in the fridge.

This system is best served for small grow areas. I think i will use it for my phototron if in the future i need or decide to grow out plant in there. This is not ideal for a large area like my tent where my exhust and intake needs to be on all day.
The CO2 works best with light during the day when the plants want it most.

if anyone has anymore comments or suggestions about the diy generator please let me know.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 13, 2011)

Keep me posted ma'am!!! Looks good


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

The Doc does DIY! Crackin stuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2011)

your two tens look like a pro setup ambs, should be cracking once your waterfarm deely is on and poppin.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice update and info amber hun...new update on my sigs hun enjoy...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2011)

Cost savings running a 12/12 from seed grow.



All of my Bubblebombs are very different. This one is really unique. 
The branches are very tender and fragile. I suppercropped several and broke the middle one acciedently. 
I do like the looks of how all the branches are growing pretty even. I have No idea how that happened so well. I have been doing a lot of LST training , but this girl is becoming more and more difficult to manage for canapy level hieght. She is the tallest.


I have roots growing at the bottom of my SmartPot.
advice it to leave it be.. they will prune themselves naturally hitting the air


Uncle Pickle.. my 16 year old lovebird



started this drawing 



from this delboy picture


have a kewl work week.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope you mr ambs and pickle are having fun. sssshmokewear is in the post. peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Hope you mr ambs and pickle are having fun. sssshmokewear is in the post. peace, DST


Oh you are so fuckin AWESOME!!!! thanks so much. i cant wait to get it D'st! 
my exodus cheese is so stinky! its the stinkiest of the stinkys.. hahaha.. Both girls look awesome. 
I cant wait to show you some close ups of the new buds..Im loving the coco. its wonderful and my new nutrients are really great too. 
peace
Ambz


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad to see everything is clicking for you. Love your line work and shading tones. You really know how to bring life to a white piece of paper. 16 years old for a lovebird is a trooper. Keep up the great work and leave the roots alone that what smart pots do, they air pruning your roots.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

Indeedy, BK is 100%. The root hits the air and the tip dies. The induces further root development with more branch roots appearing higher up. This gives you an overall better spread of roots and effectively uses up the whole pot as well. Which means nutrients don't build up in places where roots are not feeding, among other things. Glad the cheese is the bee's!


----------



## joey555 (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> JUNE-AUGUST 2011
> 
> fEaTuRiing:
> 
> ...


 
*AMBER, IM SO PROUD OF U! WOW.......*

*that was 1 of the most beautiful things i ever saw! the level of detail, organization, compartmentalization, and the it paid it w/ great dividends! wow, u where really being modest when u sid u were a newbie. *

*best wishes ..........................joey
*


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 14, 2011)

View attachment 1887926

Is this page 207 Marijuana Horticulture The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible by Jorge Cervantes???? Are we long lost twins??? LOL Wow I am stoned-ski!!!

Peace
BKB


----------



## Fuzznutz (Nov 14, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> View attachment 1887926
> 
> Is this page 207 Marijuana Horticulture The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible by Jorge Cervantes???? Are we long lost twins??? LOL Wow I am stoned-ski!!!
> 
> ...


Yup... Page 207 on mine.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning Ambz, man you got you'r shizzle down! Its going to be great to see this through and annoy myself at same time over how i had to pull mine down come Christmas 
Live to fight another Day eh!

Take care Doc.

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

wish i could draw like that. i have the artistic skill of an 8 year old. and that's being generous. 

shine on doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

or


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for stopping by and checkin out the garden. 
Im not so sure about that drawing i started .. i think im going to do this picture instead if its ok del666666666666666skil.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^up there^^^^^^^^^^^
i cant decide.. which one should i do?? 

Joey.lol.. you are more more more than welcome to post your stoned videos here dude.. it was very cool talkin to you.. hahahah you know ..... your videos are true art dude, very refreshing, you keep things real and i appreciate it .

Thanks donnie and cinders im so sorry about the turn of events for you. BUT as i look into my crystal ball.. lol...i see a very spectacular beasty lemony future for you.

Thanks DST and BKB for the headsup on the roots and the science behind the smartpots. 

Hey Fuzzy .. yeah i did take that photo the page in the Bible. Best MJ book i own, a little out dated though. He should come out with a new update version i think. 

Everythings all dialed in, no huge growth spurt as of this morning. More juice tonite.. 
later
DAT


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Indeedy, BK is 100%. The root hits the air and the tip dies. The induces further root development with more branch roots appearing higher up. This gives you an overall better spread of roots and effectively uses up the whole pot as well. Which means nutrients don't build up in places where roots are not feeding, among other things. Glad the cheese is the bee's!


Try to do this when using rockwool to, just let the roots bust out of the sides before putting the cube into your system then watch the growth explode


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 15, 2011)

I say pic 2....what strain are both those pics???


----------



## machnak (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm an artist too! We should do a collaboration on something.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 15, 2011)

Clearly both. But since you're all warmed up on the macro drawings, how about draw the cola shot ?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I say pic 2....what strain are both those pics???


first one is bubblebomb which is thc bomb x bubblegum...........second pic is grapefruit..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

whussup mah

pic 2 is the best pic 

but i think pic 1 will make a better piece of art as a drawing then pic 1 
it has good composition-reminds me of a bunch of grapes

gluck
1luv

drama over at my house sorry


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2011)

machnak said:


> I'm an artist too! We should do a collaboration on something.


what do you have in mind machnak? can i see some of your art? 


Dwezelitsame said:


> whussup mah
> 
> pic 2 is the best pic
> 
> ...


HI Dweeze,
The hardest part of the drawing is the beginning and the end. I wonder about the images i select as well during the intial stages of my drawing. There are so many pictures that i love. I did a bunch more work on the second picture last night. That grapefruit one.(thanks for the clarification delski)
Im actually really diggin it right now.
glad the drama is over at your house.i didnt realize that was what you were talkin about...it sounded very serious..
Im glad everythings peachy again! 

No significant new growth last night. 
I watered the girls.. last night. ph 5.8, hesi coco 8 mls, hygrozyme 1.5 ml, Hammerhead 2 mls.
My leaves remain in tip top condition. I think this is the first grow at this point where i have had NO issues really. (so far) im really enjoying this grow. 
I am thinking about bumpin my light up to superlumen. from 600 watts. what do you think?

there was an amazing sunrise this morning over mt index looking east.. the sky was bright pink and orange with the 3 shark fin mountains in the foreground. there were stipes of grey and bright flourescent orange .. looked so unreal.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

next time catch us a pic =1000 words lol


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll get some stuff scanned in today at work, I'm a tattooist so there's plenty of it.  I'm down for whatever. I think we should let someone give us an idea and just run with it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2011)

machnak said:


> I'll get some stuff scanned in today at work, I'm a tattooist so there's plenty of it.  I'm down for whatever. I think we should let someone give us an idea and just run with it.


lets do it.


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

Sounds good. Ideas people of RIU and Amber's thread?


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's two. Sorry for my half-ass sketches.


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

Few more.


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

Last one, a pretty flower for ya 



Sorry to crowd the thread with the pictures, lemme know if you wanna see more...oh and I like drawing in red obviously.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2011)

lovely Mac. what kind of red pencil are you using? prismacolor? i find it much more difficult to use prismacolors than reg graphite. 
you are a master for sure. I am especially fond of the axe graphite drawing. your shading and line work is exceptional.
Thanks for the flower.The hourglass picture you drew is very trippy , i like all your drawing. thanks for posting them.
lookin forward to see what suggestions come about. I have a few ideas.


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

No, I will color stuff with prisma's on Vellum or something similar but I'm just using an Erasable Carmine Red to sketch. The prismacolors are cool to use with the markers as well but being wax-based they are a bit pain in the ass to use. Thanks for the compliments Amber! I must say yours are pretty dope as well 

Looking forward to see what we can come up with!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 16, 2011)

machnak said:


> I'll get some stuff scanned in today at work, I'm a tattooist so there's plenty of it.  I'm down for whatever. I think we should let someone give us an idea and just run with it.


Whaaaaaaaat????


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Whaaaaaaaat????


 Huhhhhhhhhhhhh?!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

nice art
nice touch the cats eye marble in the slingshot


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

yeah we used marbels and steel balls 
fuks up stuff pretty good and they go straight unlike stones


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

1/2'' glass window + Slingshot and Marble = No more window.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

yo whussup doc sum my art
sorry dont draw an paint no mo 
maybe cause i did drafting fo a living sum my glass


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

sum y oda art i started wit drawing now make furnature all kinds of creative shit no restrictions


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

all made wit my hands tv stand, headboard, kitchen bench -trid for a diner style
sorry did not mean to jack yo thread


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 16, 2011)

Morning ' Doll ', ( dont know if that's appropriate language ? lol ) How's thing's ! Im actually no feeling too bad after that nonsense, and got a good deal worked out o.k, and ironically, the following day i recieved a letter offring my 2100 compensation from 16 year's ago ! " Dont Ask lol " So hopefully, i'll be posting an update soon on the current state or affair's at the never ending drama !

cgg


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 17, 2011)

morning hun new update and updated seed list on one of my sigs hun...enjoy...


----------



## joey555 (Nov 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> or


*they are some beautiful pix......geez AMBER what a job! u are officially what i call part of the CULTIVATING JUGGERNAUGHTS! love it!*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2011)

hey ya'll cheers
cool art work dweezie your soo crafty.
check out this bitch bitchin she is so bitchin,,hahahahhaha
[youtube]ZFPOPrdyig4[/youtube]

drawing update.. whoo hoooget high higher higher 24/7 my head is buuzzzzzzing hehehave a nice day


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2011)

fuck it dont look anything like the photo. oh well


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 17, 2011)

machnak said:


> Few more.
> 
> View attachment 1890833View attachment 1890834View attachment 1890835View attachment 1890836


I like the broken hour glass i think that could be the base for a cool tattoo, if i ever make it to Vegas i'll hit you up and work something out and get it done


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 17, 2011)

not just like the photo 
very artistic an abstract expression of the pic - i like it -it is you


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> fuck it dont look anything like the photo. oh well


Your right it doesnt look anything like the photo....cause your drawing is WAY BETTER!


----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I like the broken hour glass i think that could be the base for a cool tattoo, if i ever make it to Vegas i'll hit you up and work something out and get it done


 I'm down dude. 


On another note, I just tattooed my first Salvador Dali piece, fucking loved it. It's the one with the clock, I'm sure you know it Amber.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2011)

ice cube predator spinnin, i bought some magical rocks today.ill show you them and the salvador dali museum pix up next. ive got to see that tatt mack please please sounds totally bitchin
its 420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning ' Doll ', ( dont know if that's appropriate language ? lol ) How's thing's ! Im actually no feeling too bad after that nonsense, and got a good deal worked out o.k, and ironically, the following day i recieved a letter offring my 2100 compensation from 16 year's ago ! " Dont Ask lol " So hopefully, i'll be posting an update soon on the current state or affair's at the never ending drama !
> 
> cgg


wow cinders is rollin it in! your luck is like a yo yo dude. you can call me doll anytime. thats tricks. the lemons are bringing you higher


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn I just started using my digi volcano again today. My lungs miss it that is fore sure..


----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2011)

Here ya go


----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2011)

It was pretty tiny, but I tried to get every bit of detail possible, how ya like it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2011)

mack daddy i cant see your picture


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2011)

Salvador Dali Museum, Paris France Sept 2011 ..this museum was wild. 
There were melted clocks EVERYWHERE


----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2011)

Shhhit, must be the shop computer I'll be home soon and load it from my laptop.


----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2011)

Museum looks awesome!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2011)

Bud PORN show TONITE!!!! museum kicked ass.. out to the garage to feed them hungry Biotcheezz..ahah


----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2011)

Here ya go. Can't wait for some bud porn.


----------



## ohmy (Nov 17, 2011)

where ya go doc?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2011)

3 of my Bubblebombs below
the center BB hermied on me.?bummer.i thought something looked suspicious about her.... i think this is hermied? cause why does she look this way? all these are the same strain? wierdness...
.so im down to 9 girls..
She was really cool looking but her buds were long and whispy.A trait that has been reacurring in my garden. My hermied snow white had a similar appearance



a close up of the bud area on the hermied BubbleBomb



This Bubblebomb has a bit of leaf yellowing but when i read her PPM it was only 600, surprisingly. If i didnt have my new PPM meter i would have thought maybe overnute. So in the feeding tonite i gave
12 ml Hesi Coco
4 ml Hammerhead.




yummy









I hope you enjoyed the show.


----------



## machnak (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking good Doc, sorry about the Lady Gaga.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 18, 2011)

sorry to hear about the herm............12ml coco per litre? wow i only ever go up to 5ml per litre..............didnt think they would take so much doc...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2011)

pull that heshe ! shitter doc  no bueno


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

machnak said:


> Looking good Doc, sorry about the Lady Gaga.


Thanks Mac donald.. Your a very talented tattoo artist. Thats a cool Salvidor Dali Tattoo. Yeah, im bummed about losing another girl. I lost half my original count this round. I starte with 18 and half turned male on me. so bummed.. oh well. It should be interesting to see if i can still pull 10 oz from these girls left..fingers crossed. 


del66666 said:


> sorry to hear about the herm............12ml coco per litre? wow i only ever go up to 5ml per litre..............didnt think they would take so much doc...


Thats ok Delboy, she was really wild looking wasnt she.. i wonder if you have had a similiar looking hermi bb .. so very different looking than the real female.
Its ok delski, i use 12ml per gallon. There are about 4 liters in a gallon ..thanks for checkin in on me, i always look foward to your expert advice and try to follow your methods as closely as possible because your such an aweome gardener. I would like my buds to get as hugenormous are yours one day. I wont feed more that that though.. so the only other thing i can boost a little more is my Hammerhead. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> pull that heshe ! shitter doc  no bueno


thanks don, i appreciate your input. hope your doing well mate.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 18, 2011)

you can use up to 5ml per litre of coco feed so 20ml per gallon..............and 2ml per litre of hammer...but they look good.......better than mine at the moment so i guess if it aint broke dont fix...........got me a cheap ph pen and an ec on the way.......my ph pen says ive been feeding to hi...........already killed 1 bb fuck knows how......first time ive killed a plant without meaning to........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you can use up to 5ml per litre of coco feed so 20ml per gallon..............and 2ml per litre of hammer...but they look good.......better than mine at the moment so i guess if it aint broke dont fix...........got me a cheap ph pen and an ec on the way.......my ph pen says ive been feeding to hi...........already killed 1 bb fuck knows how......first time ive killed a plant without meaning to........


oh my, thats terrible news about the dead plant. thanks for helping me with my math delboy. My girls are looking a bit yellow.so the bump up in nutes will be good for them.
Congratualtions on the ph and ec pen..super cool..your going to LOVE them ... but it amazes me that you have done so well without using them to this point. You have very good instinct and a great feel for gardening. A true natural.
what brand of ph and ec pen did you get?


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ice cube predator spinnin, i bought some magical rocks today.ill show you them and the salvador dali museum pix up next. ive got to see that tatt mack please please sounds totally bitchin
> its 420
> View attachment 1893051


Just treated myself to 1 of these this week as it happens, my bong is wicked but the volcano is so much better no coughing well almost no coughing but if i do cough at least i don't have to retrieve my under pants out of my arse lol


----------



## joey555 (Nov 18, 2011)

*hellllllllllllloooooooooooooooo AMBER!!!*

*i trust all is well, duh! i just got done w/ our comminque' so i know ur doing fine! need more coffee. *

*ur pic on kev's site is so beatiful, ur talent, persona, gracefulness, and spirit are, bar none, are unparalled.*

*after the holidays i wanna buy 1, i'll pay up-front and postage too. ur too talented to let them sit and collect dust after a while. im sure u don't have the hanging all over the house-LOL*

* u are a true asset to RIU- i hope u never leave! u and ur husband are awsome ppl. best wishes.........................joey*


----------



## joey555 (Nov 18, 2011)

hello 3 eyes! how r u?

i haven't seen u around in quite some time, but i been busy lately.

best wishes.........joey


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 18, 2011)

joey555 said:


> hello 3 eyes! how r u?
> 
> i haven't seen u around in quite some time, but i been busy lately.
> 
> best wishes.........joeyView attachment 1893875


I've been lurking here and there been busy too with chopping, all down dry sticky and smelly now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

HEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOO JOEY
yeah your absoluely correct. i do have my drawings hanging all over my house.. thats why when i make new ones.. i think,,shit i have enough..! i love the idea of having my drawings hanging in other peoples house, people who i really like. Id its awesome to meet people on this site who even like them. Now i can send my drawings all over the world. I like that idea.
Im looking foward to working on that drawing up there ^^^^^^a bit more this weekend. 
Thanks for the compliments.
Thats a cool picture of the pot leaf flag.. is that what you would like me to draw for you? 
awe, thats so nice about never leaving..haha who knows what the future brings.. 
take it easy.. im drinking some peppermint tea


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I've been lurking here and there been busy too with chopping, all down dry sticky and smelly now


 ..the drowing lurker.ahaha Congrats with the harvest man.. drop some budporn in here will ya buddy.
can u briefly describe your drowing process for me..


----------



## ohmy (Nov 18, 2011)

Great pictures doc,I will have to take a few of my bag seed and see if i can find the fat lady bug the loves weed. as it was munching away. kinda hope the fucker got high and flew into the fan of death lol. Could you Draw two rotties fighting over a rebel flag? want that to be my next tat, will have to send you a picture of the one tat i have now....Peace


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> Great pictures doc,I will have to take a few of my bag seed and see if i can find the fat lady bug the loves weed. as it was munching away. kinda hope the fucker got high and flew into the fan of death lol. Could you Draw two rotties fighting over a rebel flag? want that to be my next tat, will have to send you a picture of the one tat i have now....Peace


haha, yeah i can draw that .. that would be really cool. then you will have to fly to Las Vegas and get Macattack ^^^^ tattoo artist up in this page
to tattooo it for you. he could probebly do a better job drawing it them i could though. He s very talented.


----------



## ohmy (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, yeah i can draw that .. that would be really cool. then you will have to fly to Las Vegas and get Macattack ^^^^ tattoo artist up in this page
> to tattooo it for you. he could probebly do a better job drawing it them i could though. He s very talented.


 I sent you a pix of the last one i had done, guy did a great job, will let the dogs fill up my back lol. Have to get the lil one done with wings around her, as she was the lil devil problem.... do not know if you have seen this thread,and is a reason I am scared to get beens 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/402100-attitude-seeds-customs.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

I have never had a problem getting beens from overseas or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ..the drowing lurker.ahaha Congrats with the harvest man.. drop some budporn in here will ya buddy.
> can u briefly describe your drowing process for me..


I've tried to find the thread on here that explains it in depth but can't find it @ the mo but i think the info comes from riddleme, what i did was flowered my plants out until they were ready for the chop then switched the lights off and over watered them by as much as i could get into the pots if you can submerge the pots in water all the better every day i try to put more in i do this for a week i read that 4 or 5 days is good enough in the dark and up to 7 if the lights are on but i give then 6-7 days in the dark drowning then chop and hang em, the theory is that by drowning them the roots can't breath and this causes a chemical reaction and starts to turn to a type of alcohol which starts to ferment and the plant starts to cure in the pot, all i can add to that is it works


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I've tried to find the thread on here that explains it in depth but can't find it @ the mo but i think the info comes from riddleme, what i did was flowered my plants out until they were ready for the chop then switched the lights off and over watered them by as much as i could get into the pots if you can submerge the pots in water all the better every day i try to put more in i do this for a week i read that 4 or 5 days is good enough in the dark and up to 7 if the lights are on but i give then 6-7 days in the dark drowning then chop and hang em, the theory is that by drowning them the roots can't breath and this causes a chemical reaction and starts to turn to a type of alcohol which starts to ferment and the plant starts to cure in the pot, all i can add to that is it works


Beautiful! thanks. I drowned mine last time with the lights on for a week because i harvest at all different times because i grow different strains. 
This round though, is lookin like i might be able to chop at the same time. Which will be wonderful. That way i can drown in the dark. 
Im a believer. I just tested my drowned Lemon Skunk cure and my Reg Lemon Skunk Cure for aroma the other day.. The drowned blows the lid off the reg. 
and thats just aroma. I can keep a wicked head buzz on with drowned lemon skunk from one vaped balloon at peak for over 4 hours. quite impressive to say the least..lol


----------



## del66666 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh my, thats terrible news about the dead plant. thanks for helping me with my math delboy. My girls are looking a bit yellow.so the bump up in nutes will be good for them.
> Congratualtions on the ph and ec pen..super cool..your going to LOVE them ... but it amazes me that you have done so well without using them to this point. You have very good instinct and a great feel for gardening. A true natural.
> what brand of ph and ec pen did you get?


i bought 3 cheapo 15 squid ph pens just generic ............they all seem to be in tune.................and just a cheapo 16 squid ec pen coming soon.......1 year warranty on em so all good......plus a mate is getting me a cheap expensive combo ph ec stick............yeah 1 dead and 1 sick....funny cause the other 3 are looking mighty fine....especially the rather large bubblegum....will have to watch that 1 for rot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i bought 3 cheapo 15 squid ph pens just generic ............they all seem to be in tune.................and just a cheapo 16 squid ec pen coming soon.......1 year warranty on em so all good......plus a mate is getting me a cheap expensive combo ph ec stick............yeah 1 dead and 1 sick....funny cause the other 3 are looking mighty fine....especially the rather large bubblegum....will have to watch that 1 for rot.


why rot? what happened?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> why rot? what happened?


lol nothing yet but its so tightly packed i can see problems when the buds fatten up..............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

delboy......do you run a dehumidifier? i have a very nice fridgidare one i would recommend. but im sure ya got that covered.
http://www.amazon.com/Frigidaire-FDR25S1-25-PINT-Dehumidifier/dp/B0013UCOOQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1321643441&sr=8-6


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I've tried to find the thread on here that explains it in depth but can't find it @ the mo but i think the info comes from riddleme, what i did was flowered my plants out until they were ready for the chop then switched the lights off and over watered them by as much as i could get into the pots if you can submerge the pots in water all the better every day i try to put more in i do this for a week i read that 4 or 5 days is good enough in the dark and up to 7 if the lights are on but i give then 6-7 days in the dark drowning then chop and hang em, the theory is that by drowning them the roots can't breath and this causes a chemical reaction and starts to turn to a type of alcohol which starts to ferment and the plant starts to cure in the pot, all i can add to that is it works


3eyes, I always drown my plants that I grow in soil/coco. You are correct about what happens. It definately speeds the fermentation process leaving you with a quicker cured more refreshing smoke IMO. I even did a drowning with Molasses which was very interesting and probably one of my most favorite smokes. Problem with drowning with Molasses is the nasty smell after a few days. You can drown a plant under the lights or in the dark. I prefer to drown under the lights. Here is the thread that RM3 had about flushing and drowning...Very good reading and that is where I did my Molasses Drowning test, hope its what your looking for!!! 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 18, 2011)

dont know about drownin i flush good an long in da sink about two weeks from chop then give water an mollasses til end

3 that sounds inerestin


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Doc. Im loving your BB's, pitty bout the Confused one, hope you pulled or moved it before it done any damage to your other's. They ball's were looking like bursting point haha. But Im still suprised how bushy they are. You must be doing something right, the cola's are connecting already 
Looking good, i wonder what mine would have came like with the 12/12 from the off. Something i'll have to try again when i get the chance.

Take it as it come's Ambz 

cinder's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

hey cinders mate. leaves on the confused one were pulled off. i hope no nasty gisum was sprayed anywhere. ewww...... i need them leaves for some cannabutter and im even drying the left over buddage.... fuck i hope i got that bastard out of the tent in time. i knew something was strange about that plant a while ago, but i get so attatched .you know how it is.
let me know when the lemons arrive. have a sunshiney weekend and keep your nibber clean.lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey cinders mate. leaves on the confused one were pulled off. i hope no nasty gisum was sprayed anywhere. ewww...... i need them leaves for some cannabutter and im even drying the left over buddage.... fuck i hope i got that bastard out of the tent in time. i knew something was strange about that plant a while ago, but i get so attatched .you know how it is.
> let me know when the lemons arrive. have a sunshiney weekend and keep your nibber clean.lol


I will do, and i will do lol. I was thinking there you would make some butter from IT. I know what you mean though, i grew a Nevilles Haze for near 3 months all in for it to go hermie on my in week 7 of flower, which is about when that strain has next to nothing on it ! It smelled so good and it was a shame to give it the chop! 
Im sure the good gene's are in the one's you got left and you can give them the extra love 

Catch you soon


----------



## del66666 (Nov 19, 2011)

hi ambernooski, dont forget you tend to get mag problems in early flower so may pay to add some cal mag or epsom salts..............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hi ambernooski, dont forget you tend to get mag problems in early flower so may pay to add some cal mag or epsom salts..............


oh, i didnt realize that .....i have some nice calmag suppliment i will add to this evenings feeding. I will take some more photos of the exodus cheese backcross and the pineapple chunks Thank you so much for the heads up. I hope your having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2011)

ITS the DR. Amber FranKENSTEIN show over at the 12/12 tent 
I had to whip out a slew of aresonal this evening. 
I didnt have a calmag suppliment like i thought. 
What i did have was this


so i did a foliar spray of the CO2 
and i added the magnisium 1 tbspoon per gallon with this
below
aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


All of my strains are acting differently and their needs range very differently
I addded to my feeding tonite
20 ml per gallon Hesi Coco
2 ml Hammerhead per galloon
1 tbspoon magnisium per gallon
2 ml earth juice per gallon
ha, anyway im pretty sure thats what i did. 

My Pineapple Chunk PPM run off was in the 1600, really high
My exodus cheese (the sick one ) was low at 600 PPM
My BUBBLEBOMBS were at 1000 PPM ...just right and oddly enough they range in heatlh acording to the PPM readings.. 
I have one very ill EXODUS CHEEse BAckCross girl. 
Please take a look at her and let me know what you think is wrong with her.
Thanks




The girl on the left is of course the ill one. They have all had the same feeding. so i dont know why one acts so differntly than the other. One is taking up nutes correctly and the other not? the left one is actually turning into a cheeze color by the bud? is it supposed to because its a cheese? lol






Pineapple chunk below.. really really green 




Now this was a really really strange budding leaf at the bottom of one of the Pineapple Chunks,,,which look really really sativa.. check out those long leaves..











Grapefriut drawing is really getting trippy, i like to spin it around and drawin on it in every direction. a lot of fun 




are they beaten to all bloody fuckin hell now? did i scortch em?? LOl
it seemed like a good idea at the time.oh noooooooooolololoahahah  hahahaahah


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

Hopefully with the extra feed and Mg addtion your cheeseyness look will go away. It's probably just hungry, but I have found that the cheese munches it's way through it own fan leaves, but not necessarily the one on the flowers.


----------



## joey555 (Nov 20, 2011)

U KNOW AMBER - I SAVED THE DRAWING! it's beautiful.

damm can't re yet 

i love ur art work!

best wishes.....................joey


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks dstie and joey! 
good news this morning i checked on the yellow cheeze and she looks better, still a lot of yellow but not as much . I will keep a close eye on her and give her extra mag next feed as well. 
If it is a sulfur def, mag should help with it dST, checked the bible..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 20, 2011)

imlikin da art mah 
da yellowing looks like light poisning see how you get da popcorn lookin stff in bud tops and new is yellow 

either to close to -to strong -or you changed you light to bigger os sumtin 

dats my diagnoses 

da first house call is free

1Luv mah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> imlikin da art mah
> da yellowing looks like light poisning see how you get da popcorn lookin stff in bud tops and new is yellow
> 
> either to close to -to strong -or you changed you light to bigger os sumtin
> ...


lmao ahhahaha i didnt know you were a dr like me. dr. dweezie why do yo think it the light ? none of my other girls are ill effected by the light. how long you been a dr foe anyway? 
and where did yu get your ThC from.?lol
i hope your having a nice weekend .


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 21, 2011)

yes thanks a fine weekend helped wify we made pies cakes for tgivin i stayed baked while i baked lol

but i have seen a few cases of light poisenin luks like dat

iwould have ahard time believing me as well cause im such a wack 

light bleaching sorry -example 1







example 2 gets little yellowish popcorns in buds an new growth yellow


----------



## joey555 (Nov 21, 2011)

*top o' the morning to ya!*

*jk. what time do priest go to bed??*

*when the big hand touches the little hand! *


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Amberz did you happen to get a visit from Canna-Cluase yet? Let me know.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yes thanks a fine weekend helped wify we made pies cakes for tgivin i stayed baked while i baked lol
> 
> but i have seen a few cases of light poisenin luks like dat
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much for the pictures Dweezie. I see what you mean. I raised my light yesterday, thanks for the advice. I feed them tonite, im hoping maybe they will look a little better. Im glad you had a lovely weekend. It sounds like your Thanksgiving is going to be delicious! 


joey555 said:


> *top o' the morning to ya!*
> 
> *jk. what time do priest go to bed??*
> 
> *when the big hand touches the little hand! *


 haha, good afternoon now i guess Joey. i hope you had a nice day and your mystery is perking up a bit. 


bekindbud said:


> Hey Amberz did you happen to get a visit from Canna-Cluase yet? Let me know.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Hi BKb, no not yet. i will let you know. are you back from a trip? i hope you had fun and that was realy nice of BC99 to babysit for you. your lucky to have a nice friend like that who you can trust. very lucky. take it easy


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 21, 2011)

we have a problem though i checked yo insurance and there is a fiftten dollar copay on house calls LO fkn L


i like helpin 

no es nada


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2011)

can i pay you in chronic form?


----------



## machnak (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Am, I got another update up with everything labeled for ya!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2011)

yellowing update.
some other plants are now showing signs of yellowing by the top new growth and buds.
I really dont know what the fuk is going on. 
I gave some more magniusium suppliment. along with the hammerheadand Hesi coco.. plus i added a couple drops of Super Thrive. 
my ppms were only at 1000 with all this! i dont know how to bumb this up more.. im hoping that the hesi PK 13/14 will do the job. 
I also looked at my Hesi Coco chart and saw that i should be adding Hesi PK 13/14 at this point in flowereing. so I just ordered some online. I hope that helps. 
wierd , i never had this happen before. 
always a new challenge in the garden for me and new things to learn
I really really hope i can reslove this issue soon.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 21, 2011)

It looks to me a little light bleach. Just ride it out and lets hope the new growth is nice, shiney green


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Dr. D hit it on the nose about light bleaching. I don't get back till Wednesday.

Yo D can you post that chart you had on your thread about the different zones and distances of lights. That shit helped me out.

Peace


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks for the advice, i hope that it is the light. I have had my light super duper low in hopes of keeping my stretch down but never knew about light bleaching. 
Im trying to cancel my order for the Hesi PK 13/14.. i think thats a bloom booster although it mentioned important minerals and stuff. 
Im adding the Hammerhead so i dont think i need that. right? 
haha, im thinking im a bit panicked.. them buds i got growing look mighty tasty and it makes me ill thinkin i might loose them..

[youtube]AXxmIcsmpnQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

so if this is light bleaching.does anyone know if light bleaching is more indicative with certain nutrients? and or certain strains? why does this happen? 
I have had my lights low before in other grows and this never happened before. Im using a new nutrient line and all new strains as well so it makes it very difficult for me to figure this out.

lol, i just ran outside in the pouring rain to raise my lights again..i wonder if i should even concider the evil super lumen bump for this grow.. haha, i dont know if i will be able to stop myself.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't want to rock the boat, but light bleaching normally leaves the leaves fairly white looking and is not that even in it's distribution (but then growing vertical, perhaps light bleaching is different).....if the others are starting to do it then it sounds like a nutrient issue (based on the fact you have raised the light)....I will ponder more.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 22, 2011)

hi ambernooskii, try 2ml per litre ..........not 2ml per gallon..............


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 22, 2011)

Ive bleached loads of plants due to my laziness/drunkeness. Never really went totally white, just pale yellow. All will be revealed in a few days


----------



## del66666 (Nov 22, 2011)

ambernooski...............what ph you running............6.2 in flower is good for uptake of all nutes ..............what up billy.......


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 22, 2011)

calm da f down here 

what kind lights you runin mah

distance from bulb to plant tops important to stay up on look back in my thread

there is achart for hps and achart for mh notin om cmh 

gluck an relak its nice to see everyon agrees wit me on first problem 

i got cho back mah relack -clm down -wit da sound of my voice -you are getting calmer 

an clmer



now get da fuk outa here 
ps-luv dat avi

1Luv


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

dst makes agood point -but ther is diff levels of the problem -an im sure white dont start out white in early stages 

but interesting input


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

Ello Doc. I see you got your old Avitar back for some assistance, i realy hope you get your girls feeding well and come good for you. I know how much love you put into this run, and after my part/failure, i was looking forward to seeing your new set-up work for you.
Ive never really done hydro. I dont have any meter's to check anything in coco and only get problem's with seedling's, but have it fixed. ( the DGT cowboy method ). When i get thing's back to norm. im thinking about going back to soil or half/half, but a hydro system just seem's too much can go wrong with all the feeding ect....

Keep at it girl

cindy


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 22, 2011)

cind i only do soil 

ima soil dinasour

its the most forgiving 

can totally fuk up an still save 

probs easily solved 

other systems grow faster but can loose all in one shot 

an it must be sum kinda reason all cup gardeners use soil

i dont know im just sayin


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Don't want to rock the boat, but light bleaching normally leaves the leaves fairly white looking and is not that even in it's distribution (but then growing vertical, perhaps light bleaching is different).....if the others are starting to do it then it sounds like a nutrient issue (based on the fact you have raised the light)....I will ponder more.


always grateful dst for your words of wisdome. thanks for the imput.
yes i think it is a nute issue. but i also think its a light issue. 


del66666 said:


> hi ambernooskii, try 2ml per litre ..........not 2ml per gallon..............


ok del thanks i will add a special boost of 7 ml tonite for a special Tues nite Hammerhead special. i hope the girls like to do shots of Hammerhead! lol


supersillybilly said:


> Ive bleached loads of plants due to my laziness/drunkeness. Never really went totally white, just pale yellow. All will be revealed in a few days


i will get some pictures up tonite SillyBilly, thanks for stopping by and adding your expereinces with me. mucho gracias


del66666 said:


> ambernooski...............what ph you running............6.2 in flower is good for uptake of all nutes ..............what up billy.......


Ph to 5.8 all the time .. i will foe soe up the ph to 6.2 starting tonite at girls night out.lolo


Dwezelitsame said:


> calm da f down here
> 
> what kind lights you runin mah
> 
> ...


ihave calmed down. im quite stoned right now feeling good about how many people have just helped me with this problem i have having. Very difficult to find info and pictures on light bulb bleaching. I have a 600 watt HPS diesel..i mean dweezel.lol
I will read yur journal and find the pictures you have of your light bleaching. thanks for helping me with your knowledge and experience old wise man.


Cindyguygrower said:


> Ello Doc. I see you got your old Avitar back for some assistance, i realy hope you get your girls feeding well and come good for you. I know how much love you put into this run, and after my part/failure, i was looking forward to seeing your new set-up work for you.
> Ive never really done hydro. I dont have any meter's to check anything in coco and only get problem's with seedling's, but have it fixed. ( the DGT cowboy method ). When i get thing's back to norm. im thinking about going back to soil or half/half, but a hydro system just seem's too much can go wrong with all the feeding ect....
> 
> Keep at it girl
> ...


hey cinders, yeah a blast from the past .. that was the first avitar i ever had on riu. 
thats cool to know we go that far back and are still friends isnt it!
I might go back to soil one day, i like to challenge myself and learn as much as i can about the plant and different growing methods .. I hope one day i find the perfect way for me so i can post picutres as beautiul as every grower that i have just replied to in this post. I admire and look up to you all. 


Dwezelitsame said:


> cind i only do soil
> 
> ima soil dinasour
> 
> ...


you have a point old man, a very good point. why do i torture myself? lmao..hahaha

and here is a cool video shout out to all the ... Warewolves of London" out there.
im getting calmer calmer calmer. hOwl Howl
[youtube]iDpYBT0XyvA[/youtube]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 22, 2011)

View attachment 1901080her save you sum leg wrok


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

ahaha,your the greatest ever!! diesel.. i got to page 5 in your journal so far. thanks for the help buddy! you have a nice journal. i liked it alot so far.. lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 22, 2011)

Dank you mah

i saw you were dere thumin through so i decided to save you sum leg work 

but you brought back sum old memorys wit sum yo likes as i luked through was like flash backs -thanks was fun

dont go closer then charts for lights an sum nutes makes plants more sensative to lights 

i know for one dutch master liquid light


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks for the light chart dweezie, that really helped me see things more clearly. 
here is a picture i just found by Dayzt in his journal. i just wanted to drop it in here cuz i really dig the way i can see the little triangles on the edges of the leaf.. and remember to include that in future drawings.. thanks DAyzt for the pretty picture.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 22, 2011)

not all genetics show up like dat ma
i forget whut its called 
will look into it just for you 
very pronounced in da middle of pic

i think it was big wit sum cheeses


----------



## joey555 (Nov 22, 2011)

*DWEZEL THANX 4 THAT CHART- i like how it breaks down the lumenosity. i knew it ost lumens per distance BUT I NEVER KNEW EXACTLY, QUANTITATIVLY, HOW MUCH.*
*THANX VERY MUCH 4 SHARING.*

*BEST WISHES...........................................JOEY*


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 22, 2011)

joe - no es nada


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

i got things adjusted in the right direction. 
raising the light definetly helped
all the antidotes that i used in the last 2 feeds has definetly helped as well. 
i got some really nice buddage growing on now

hey joey! good to see ya as always..cinder mate, dweezie thanks for all the good vibes, digging down deep for that HPS various distance lighting chart. that is must chart for every indoor gardener. thanks again EVERYONE. take it easy.. im going be shooting a lot of budporn the next few weeks until i harvest this bitches. Hope you enjoy the shows. 
i did NOT feel like i needed to feed the hammerhead shots this evening. I will wait until their usual everyother day feed TOMORROW! later on have 
A HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

the bottom picuture is from 4days ago.. this top picture.. from tonite.. isnt it cool how you can see the green come back to the inner leaf and the yellow is working its way out of the end of the leaf.
the very bottom picture is from about a week ago when the problem first presented itself. and it did so pretty much overnight.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 22, 2011)

Everything is looking good in your neighborhood. Glad to hear your babies are on the rebound Ambs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

hey there stoner! bump
did i really grow this?lol


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 22, 2011)

holy shit thats going to be a beasty ass cola


----------



## joey555 (Nov 23, 2011)

dr.amber trichome said:


> the bottom picuture is from 2 days ago.. This top picture.. From tonite.. Isnt it cool how you can see the green come back to the inner leaf and the yellow is working its way out of the end of the leaf.




*i like, i like !!! More , more please ! Lol geez ur talented in so many ways!*


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Amberz glad to see you got your lady back on track, good shit Doctor!!! You are also rocking some serious beans form 12/12. Thats a lot of bud for 12/12 from seeds! Good work!

Not the best quality here but try and subsitute "Love" with "Amberz"....In the beginning Paul Stanley is talking about Medical MJ as medicine...LOL j/k

[video=youtube;WsGDvMqcP94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsGDvMqcP94&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Keep up the great work sis!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## ohmy (Nov 23, 2011)

nice bud porn doc, soon as my girls grow a lil more i will post a few pictures.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Sasha wanted to thank you for the HUGzzzz!!!

View attachment 1902355

Sasha wants you to smoke her when she is ready....LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Nov 23, 2011)

Ladies looking phenomenal 

Nice new avatar as well! Who did that?


----------



## 80degreez (Nov 23, 2011)

Everything is lookin great Doc!!! Looks like you will be very Thankful this year [=
I'm gonna have a new journal comin along pretty soon.... Peyote Purple, Brain Freeze, Wavy Gravy, and Strawberry Kush, will keep ya posted!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 23, 2011)

nice work -wow page 100 a major hurdle -keep on keepin on mah -happy bird day -dont eat to much


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

rock n roll doc! nice comeback happy thanksgiving too! have a shtoney one


----------



## joey555 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> joe - no es nada


&#12431;&#28641;&#12405;&#12354;&#12358;&#12360;&#12362;&#12288;&#12396;&#12405;&#12354;&#12358;&#12360;&#12362;&#12420;&#12422;&#12424;&#12431;= watashi wa wakarimasu!

thanx , my man

best wishes........................................joey


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family sis! Enjoy your buds and food!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## WhoIsSensimilla (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking real nice there man. Nice to see you staying positive through some small problems and that everything is looking good now, best of luck to you, I will be keeping my eye on this one


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving Amber! Bud is looking good, I bet the food is looking better! Hope you're enjoying yourself today, I'm happy and full myself right now . It's now officially christmas season ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh yayyyyyyy! 

[video]http://youtu.be/hN5xDU0uzpw[/video]


My post is ruined because I don't know how to post videos and nobody is going to click the link.... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CampUnderDog (Nov 24, 2011)

happy Thanksgiving... Wonderful grow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2011)

HAPPY THANKGIVING! eveyone\
cranking some hendrix now some jim morrison poetry.. enjoying my day relaxing to the voices all around me.
wecome campunderdog, whois sensimila.. what a demented avi. mucho respecto..

yo machdaddy i dont know about my avi . found it at a local record store free postcard. i tried to find out who did it butnfound doing that near impossible. i cut out the bong and pile fo hash and taped it on the front of the postcard.olo. oh and the 420 clock.lol.. 

hey brando, you being good kiddo. your all better now i hope . you had me very worried please let me know via pm what the doc said. miss ya.my son.

I bumped my Lumitek ballast up to the evil super lumen. my pineapple chunk is stretchy full fledged gorgeous sativa dominatn. she will take longer to harvest . her buds are smaller than the HUGE HONKING Ones on my Bubblebomb and exoduse chesse. Cheese is fucking stinky wow...haha 

The yellow leaves have morphed even more into green. i would like to present a series of this wonderful transformation in my next post here this gentle evening.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2011)

the hesi booth at the hightimes cannabis cup this past week. 
thanks for the photo dst. its cool how hes giving me the thumbs up. very cool.. good vibes
I got the ph in the fed up to 6.2 as recommended. fed them 
6ml gallon hammerhead which i can prob up to 8 ml per gallon
20 ml per gallon of Hesi Coco
5 ml per gallon mag suppliment
drp superthrive


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2011)

post #982^^^^^^^^ has an udpdated top image of the beautful stinky fat exodus cheese backcross leaf light burn and or nute deficency healing itself nicely

haha, figures i would get the top post on this page.. back a page to post 982., its a pretty cool healing transition . feels good to heal.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

Bump, really pumping along Ambs. Glad the Exo is feeling better as well. Good job girl!!!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1901903View attachment 1901902View attachment 1901897View attachment 1901896View attachment 1901894View attachment 1901892View attachment 1901891View attachment 1901890View attachment 1901889View attachment 1901887View attachment 1901885View attachment 1901884


oh gollocks, I am using Mozilla and it's niet zo goed for the bumpities....


----------



## joey555 (Nov 25, 2011)

dwezelitsame said:


> nice work -wow page 100 a major hurdle -keep on keepin on mah -happy bird day -dont eat to much


 
*yes that is some awsome growing & a beautiful plant! +rep wow *


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome thread and some awsome art Dr.Amber Trychome.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2011)

welcome to my journal......rep given ...well deserved my new friend. you seem to have outstanding taste. . i have worked a bit more on the drawing.. its getting very challenging now. i hope you like it.. almost done!
. lol lol... damn your cute!


----------



## machnak (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking good Doc!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2011)

thankyou thankyou thankyou!


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 25, 2011)

wow thats an amazing attention to detail, we should all try to discover whatever talent that is within us and develope it as you obviously have Dr Amber Trychome.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2011)

1212FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> wow thats an amazing attention to detail, we should all try to discover whatever talent that is within us and develope it as you obviously have Dr Amber Trychome.


yes i agree a hundred percent. tap into the inner self . relax . dont worry about being judged and just express yourself. i really thank you for being so compimentary to me. thats really sweet. what type of art do you do? you seem super creative.


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 25, 2011)

im afraid im no artist. i try to play music, only for my own amusement though or family at most.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2011)

thats cool 12/12. its great to have a way to express yourself creatively. i wish i knew how to play music. like the bass, that would be super cool.


----------



## machnak (Nov 25, 2011)

Making music is awesome.


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats cool 12/12. its great to have a way to express yourself creatively. i wish i knew how to play music. like the bass, that would be super cool.


have a bass and thought id prefer it to a 6 string but now ive got a 6 and love it. i hadnt a clue how to play anything, just sat in front of a keyboard with no books just old tunes in my head and played on those keys til i got a tune out of it. took a while though.


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 25, 2011)

machnak said:


> Making music is awesome.


that feeling when you crack how to play a tune you really like.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 25, 2011)

It's never, ever, too late for anybody to learn any instrument. But it will take passion.

Amber, I'd recommend the Upright Bass, I think you'd have loads of fun on one of those.
And Mr. Freaky Fuckin' Borat, are you referring to a Guitar, or a 6-string Bass? I think a 6-string would royally piss me off, I hardly like my 5 string next to my 4 string bass.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful drawing Ambz!!!!


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 26, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> It's never, ever, too late for anybody to learn any instrument. But it will take passion.
> 
> Amber, I'd recommend the Upright Bass, I think you'd have loads of fun on one of those.
> And Mr. Freaky Fuckin' Borat, are you referring to a Guitar, or a 6-string Bass? I think a 6-string would royally piss me off, I hardly like my 5 string next to my 4 string bass.


Borat? im frank lol. 6 string electric guitar and a 4 string bass. the bass is saved for the neighbours.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 26, 2011)

Loving the artwork ambs. I gotta get you those pics and soon.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 26, 2011)

1212FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> Borat? im frank lol. 6 string electric guitar and a 4 string bass. the bass is saved for the neighbours.


Nice to meet you, Frank.
Sorry it was the first thing that came to mind.

Hahaha I love bass, especially on the second octave way up on the neck, the frequencies they hit up there and the tone is my favorite probably. Handstyle though, I don't use picks.


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 26, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Nice to meet you, Frank.
> Sorry it was the first thing that came to mind.
> 
> Hahaha I love bass, especially on the second octave way up on the neck, the frequencies they hit up there and the tone is my favorite probably. Handstyle though, I don't use picks.


most people think its jimmy nail. no im not into using picks either, like to feel those strings.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats cool 12/12. its great to have a way to express yourself creatively. i wish i knew how to play music. like the bass, that would be super cool.


 I Play Guitar ! Well hav'nt for a while like, but its like riding a bike ! Or Growing a M.J seed lol

So, Morning " Snow White " lol, ive not checked them out yet, ( is it a coincidence the Fairy,, brought Cindy 'Snow White' lmao )
I'm just getting geared up with a new Veg. Arena, so i'll have em poppin soon with the Lem. Last Chance lol.

Catch you later's Ambz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2011)

sup ambs!

i'm useless musically. can barely play the comb and paper. expert at the arse flute mind 

hope your good hinny


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone needs a Triangle player, I am yer man!


----------



## del66666 (Nov 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Anyone needs a Triangle player, I am yer man!


you are hired mate.............


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm teaching myself to play the Saw, it's so fun!


----------



## machnak (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm pretty bad ass on the cowbell


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 27, 2011)

I can blow my own trumpet. lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 28, 2011)

whaut medium mah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

All Pencil. The grapefruit photo by delboy for delboy
its pretty cool hung in any direction. here are a couple of turns.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 28, 2011)

how you keep yo pencil from smearn

very nice 
no you cant play an instrament 
you cant have all da gifts 
gotta leave sum for sumbody else
one thing is they are loans 
from our creator 
on a use it - or loose it basses 
an they can get gifted to another 
whos gona put them to use


----------



## ohmy (Nov 28, 2011)

looking nice doc, I could not take the pain and wacked a few lower pop corn buds off the autos that have two weeks left of life, yummie, hit the spot.I am going to sleep great tonight


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

dweezie i just put a piece of paper under my hand when i draw. but my drawing table is so smeared with graphite and i sketch on the back of the drawing as well that it smears anyway. i dont mind the effect, it softens the drawing and i can always erase.

ohmy ohmy you just couldnt hold out well i dont blame you. i would not wait if i was dry either. sweet dreams

5oth day budpornage birthday show up next..


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Nice to meet you, Frank.
> Sorry it was the first thing that came to mind.
> 
> Hahaha I love bass, especially on the second octave way up on the neck, the frequencies they hit up there and the tone is my favorite probably. Handstyle though, I don't use picks.


Hey, I play a really mean iPod!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

day 50day 50from seedfrom seedday 50day 50
day 50 12/12 from seeds.
fed tonite. . per gallon.... 8 mls Hammerhead
20 mls Hesi CoCo ... 5 mls Cal Mag ....
.
the bubblebombs and exo cheese bc are getting REAL FAT! 
the smell from these girls is making my eyes burn bad. 
not one amber hair in site.. this is no doubt my best grow ever. even though i lost over 50% 0f my plants to males.and im left here now with only 8 girls.. i might break or tie my first 12/12 grow this past summer when i had 11 gilrs yielding 10 oz.. if everything goes smoothly the next few weeks. cuz these are the fattest colas i ever had. 
coco and hesi products do make a difference.


BUBBLEBOMB




EXODUS CHEESE BACKCROSS.. NICE 12/12 ..SO SIMILAR IN APPEARANCE TO THE BUBBLEBOMB.. I HAVE TO WONDER IF THERE GENETICS ARE SIMILAR??








PINEAPPLE CHUNK FROM BARNEYS COFFEE SHOP IN DAM. 
THESE BABES ARE JUST STARTING TO FATTEN A BIT MORE. VERY SATIVA . THEY WILL BE HARVESTED LAST FOR SURE.. SLOW ON THE BUDDAGE. SO MUCH TALLER THAN THE OTHER GIRLS. STILL GROWING TALL UNLIKE THE XC AND BB WHOS STRETCH HAS STOPPED.






TAKE IT EASY AND HAVE FUN!


----------



## machnak (Nov 28, 2011)

Ladies look like they're loving life.  Well done Doc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

fat colas at 5 and they've yet to really get their swerve on ambs. i reckon you'll smash 10 oz no bother. 1 and a q from each hahahah your avvin a giraffe luv. 

drawing's fuckin tidy too.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 29, 2011)

hi ambs defo agree you will pull much more than 10.................looking like real winners


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome stuff Ambs, all are looking healthy as. Glad you like the coco, it's a real easy medium to use. Are you going to recycle the coco?


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, Amber those are spectacular. Your photography skills ain't nothing shabby either. Nice, nice, nice pictures. I get so sad when I see what is obviously a delicious plant but the picture is all blurry or dark or something. Beautiful girls! You're gonna have happy time for awhile from them.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 29, 2011)

NNNNNNNNNNNiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

work ma


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 29, 2011)

thank yu very much for the positive feedback.

im going to win a giraffe? don jaun thats wierd. but im down with it mate.

i am recycling the coco Dsters. Its such a cool medium. i love the way it absorbs the water and the color is so dark and beautiful. ha the cheese is sooo stinky it makes me cry. tears of joy of course. 

yes delski winners for sure the bubblebombs are such awesome plumb girls. you did a great job inventing this amazing strain.

that bubba is really something else dweazie. it keeps creeping up on me lately. i have a wall full of budporn in my grow area .. so many pictures i cant keep track sometimes. but i noticed a sweet bubba centerfold yesterday..and now im in love..and then that photo BC99 had with all the..the trichomes ... unbelieveable.

bluzey, thanks im kinda embarrased actually about the photos. I think my composition is alright but the quaility shit. They are fuzzy. I have dropped my camera so many times its just not what it used to be. im going to try and save up for the cannon EOS rebel T3i camera. i wish i had it right now for these lovely girls photo shoots
. im not doing them any justice. 

ive gotta keep on those pineapple chunks, they are getting huge and have tiny pots. 
later on stoners..
peace 
ambzers


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 29, 2011)

just member whut i told ya about bub ma 
an i bullshit you not 
i only lie for considerable financial gain an to save my azz
an niether are at steak here 

so do the math


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 30, 2011)

Sup Ambz. Like the crazy new Avatar ! " Kool Kat "


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is mine that I finished last winter...

Pre 98 Bubba (Dontated to me by BC99)



Hope all is well Amberz!!! Are you getting ready for the holiday madness in December?

Peace

BKB


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Dec 1, 2011)

beautiful looking bud bekindbud, love the colours.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> just member whut i told ya about bub ma
> an i bullshit you not
> i only lie for considerable financial gain an to save my azz
> an niether are at steak here
> ...


haha,yes i will one day grow bubba and smoke her up.ive seen and hear and i believe. i do. what i cant figure out though is ...what does the"pre 98 mean?. did something happen to bubba after that? 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Sup Ambz. Like the crazy new Avatar ! " Kool Kat "


thanks cyber cynders. howz tricks matey? can you give your post man a swift kick in the arse for me lad. or how about a liltte skull CRUSHING.. pop goes the weazle.lol


bekindbud said:


> Here is mine that I finished last winter...
> 
> Pre 98 Bubba (Dontated to me by BC99)
> 
> ...


nice very very nice.looks so delicious, pre ..what does that mean? BC99 is so nice to share and babysit, what a very good friend he is. I dont like the holidayz madness. I dont go shopping during this time of the year.its complete insanity.
the lights and decorations are nice to look at though. And for one tiime outta the year im not the one in the neighborhood with the highest electricity bill, so thats always a nice change too.lol


1212FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> beautiful looking bud bekindbud, love the colours.


yes indeed. 

got more budprOn to show. i am really loving my garden. Its the best garden i have ever had in my entire life! The girls are soooo green and lush.. like never before. The buds keep getting bigger and bigger. i cant stop taking pictures. 

my fuckin timers keep failing. My intake fan timer went out at 9pm last night. All was ok though, i still have passive intake with my oscillating fan. My light timer is slow , it slowly fails its time and was off by about a half hour yesterday.. 
does anyone know of a DECENT timer .. im willing to fork out the cash if its going to work properly. 
thanks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

View attachment 1913931


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey! You really DO have a green thumb... I saw it in the pic! LOL.. Looking mighty fine!


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

You MUST be a happy little Praying Mantis! Smashing it up big time this run Ambs!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 1, 2011)

*Ambie*-all yo gals be lukin quite correct dere ma
you must be luvin dem to deff 
whatever you doin keep doin it 

*bkb* - that bub is nice there boyeee
day always look so good when they get sum cold temps then you get da colors


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 1, 2011)

as far as timers go dear, on the back it should say the wattage that it is good up to. Mine is good up for 1875 watts, and was cheap. Found it @ the Anderson's market out here... 8 bucks on clearance. I am forever looking for good timers... Home Depot actually had some interesting stuff, timers, and full strips, and fun electronic stuff. just a suggestion.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Just a word of warning, cheap timers will go pop even if they say they can handle a large watt range. Most ones you get in Europe handle up to 3500w in total. However, you stick a 600w light/ballast on that and the start up can burn out the timer easily. When working with timers and grows, it pays to spend a few more $£&#8364;......just imo.

I buy "Legrand" timers(16-18 euro per timer), one of the few on the market that handle a 600 with ease. Your timer may work, but it will pop eventually if you use a decent light like a 6'er. Sods law say's it will happen that weekend you are away from your grow....sorry, don't mean to jinx you or anything..



CampUnderDog said:


> as far as timers go dear, on the back it should say the wattage that it is good up to. Mine is good up for 1875 watts, and was cheap. Found it @ the Anderson's market out here... 8 bucks on clearance. I am forever looking for good timers... Home Depot actually had some interesting stuff, timers, and full strips, and fun electronic stuff. just a suggestion.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

still think you'll only get 10 oz ambz ? hahahahaahah

smashing the granny right out of that for sure.


cockney rhyming slang 101:

having a giraffe = having a laugh


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 2, 2011)

This is what i use £3 in asda never had a problem using them with 600w digi ballasts


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 2, 2011)

Im having fucking nightmares with timers. Aaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhh!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Not sure about digi ballast with the timers, but for a few extra quid I have found it worthwhile with my archaic ballasts.


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Dec 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im having fucking nightmares with timers. Aaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhh!!!!!!


i stay at home 24/7 so i am the timer.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still think you'll only get 10 oz ambz ? hahahahaahah
> 
> smashing the granny right out of that for sure.
> 
> ...


I *think* I take umbrage with that remark...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

oh errr 'scuse me then ma'm


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not letting you jinx me, I have used my timer for a year and a half now... 12/12 the whole time. think it was cheap just because of clearance. Either way, i made the mistake almost 2 yrs ago of NOT paying attention to the wattage on the back... and it messed my whole grow up... for weeks i thought things were fine, and the whole time the timer would shut on and off by itself. it was a 450w timer, that i was using for my 600w grow. so wattage is important. I am sure there are expensive ones out there, and this and that... but honestly, I get what works. at least for now, that is my philosophy. Works? Don't fix it. Doesn't work? Get a new one.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh errr 'scuse me then ma'm


I was joking, ya know  I perk up at any mention of the word "granny" since it is sort of my persona around here... LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

the internet needs a sarcasm font


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> as far as timers go dear, on the back it should say the wattage that it is good up to. Mine is good up for 1875 watts, and was cheap. Found it @ the Anderson's market out here... 8 bucks on clearance. I am forever looking for good timers... Home Depot actually had some interesting stuff, timers, and full strips, and fun electronic stuff. just a suggestion.





DST said:


> Just a word of warning, cheap timers will go pop even if they say they can handle a large watt range. Most ones you get in Europe handle up to 3500w in total. However, you stick a 600w light/ballast on that and the start up can burn out the timer easily. When working with timers and grows, it pays to spend a few more $£&#8364;......just imo.
> 
> I buy "Legrand" timers(16-18 euro per timer), one of the few on the market that handle a 600 with ease. Your timer may work, but it will pop eventually if you use a decent light like a 6'er. Sods law say's it will happen that weekend you are away from your grow....sorry, don't mean to jinx you or anything..


Hi there! i went to HOme Depot last night CampUnderDog and picked up this

its a dual plug heavy duty. 9 bucks. it will have to do for now. I actually have a lot of these style timer. its not too bad so far. Im weaning out my older ones that look like this

they are pretty bad. 
i will check out the suggested one D'st. Thanks for the input i wonder if they are a Uk style only. 
3 eyes, thanks as well. thats a damn good price. 

i m sorting throught some chrimbo lights to decorate my tent up with. has anyone else ever dont this before. If you have can you please post some pictures from me. 
cheers
Ambereindeerskistienburg,,hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still think you'll only get 10 oz ambz ? hahahahaahah
> 
> smashing the granny right out of that for sure.
> 
> ...


Hello cupcake. 
what do you think i will be pulling this harvest if you had to guess. 
i simply adore your accent.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

1212FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> i stay at home 24/7 so i am the timer.


hahahah, you lucky dog. did you decorate yet for chrimbo mate?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 2, 2011)

I hope the timer does you well. I was actually going to go to home depot or someplace and pick up some strings of red and blue led christmas lights, and decorate my grow. also trying to figure out which one of my three organic's is gonna make it to be my christmas tree


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hello cupcake.
> what do you think i will be pulling this harvest if you had to guess.
> i simply adore your accent.


alreet sweetcheeeks! i reckon youll hit 2.75 to 3 per girl no worries. your not some noob now you know


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi there! i went to HOme Depot last night CampUnderDog and picked up this
> 
> its a dual plug heavy duty. 9 bucks. it will have to do for now. I actually have a lot of these style timer. its not too bad so far. Im weaning out my older ones that look like this
> 
> ...


Hey Ambs, that one you have there is nice. I have a couple of that style and I really like them. I haven't had one crap out yet, but then I don't run the mega watters either, although I do have 3050 EQ watts of CFLs attached to mine.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet sweetcheeeks! i reckon youll hit 2.75 to 3 per girl no worries. your not some noob now you know


seriously? that would be out of site. thanks for making my day! 


Bluejeans said:


> Hey Ambs, that one you have there is nice. I have a couple of that style and I really like them. I haven't had one crap out yet, but then I don't run the mega watters either, although I do have 3050 EQ watts of CFLs attached to mine.


yeah granny they aint too bad. thats quite a set up you have.i hope you have a nice weekend and be careful out there on your motorsickle
[youtube]1V71MQEUJKY[/youtube]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 2, 2011)

i luveddddd dat piece of plastic back in da day ma View attachment 1916273

from my avi collection
i used it twice still have not seen to much of it around surprised no one copied it 
everyones style an taste is diff


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I hope the timer does you well. I was actually going to go to home depot or someplace and pick up some strings of red and blue led christmas lights, and decorate my grow. also trying to figure out which one of my three organic's is gonna make it to be my christmas tree


awesome. I am going to work on decorating my tent this weekend as well. and im pretty excited about it. I found some decent orniments, lights and stuff ....i will be harvesting in a few weeks HOPEFUlly right before chrimbo. so i will be able to .. you guessed it... DECORATE MY BIG FAT BUD TREES!!! 
REMEBER MY Halloween vids.. i might make a chrimbo one too! 
heres a nice song .

peace broski

[youtube]H0dF8Fzp5II[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

have a really nice weekend everyone! happy gardening and successful medicatinglol
wicked video here..lol..
[youtube]UFBPnZe_iMA[/youtube]


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 2, 2011)

you have one too


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> have a really nice weekend everyone! happy gardening and successful medicatinglol
> wicked video here..lol..
> [youtube]UFBPnZe_iMA[/youtube]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1913941View attachment 1913940View attachment 1913939View attachment 1913938View attachment 1913937View attachment 1913936View attachment 1913935View attachment 1913934View attachment 1913933
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913932
> ...


There we go ! That cheese look's PHAT !!! Are these all done 12/12 from seed ? The Bubblebomb's look's BOMB too lol.
P.S Love the green Nail Polish


----------



## goten (Dec 2, 2011)

Looking doc 

im to stoned to go back through those pages but im liking the girls


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> There we go ! That cheese look's PHAT !!! Are these all done 12/12 from seed ? The Bubblebomb's look's BOMB too lol.
> P.S Love the green Nail Polish


that cheese is soooo fukin fat mate. Yes these were all done 12/12 from seed. Can you believe your eyes? not even to 60 days. in lesss than 2 months with my lights on 12/12 saving energy and pulling a big yield fast with many flavors. 12.12 from seed rocks.


goten said:


> Looking doc
> 
> im to stoned to go back through those pages but im liking the girls


my man goten. welcome welcome . thanks your blue mystic aint too shabby either. how was your chicken and rootbeer.. oh and serveral bong hits..lol..


----------



## goten (Dec 2, 2011)

very good lol 

eating some Breyers mint chocolate chip ice cream lol

and gonna take several more bong hits here shortly ,


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 2, 2011)

Came in to say how's it going everybody?


Man when I first got to this site, I only had a few subscriptions.
Now I'm booked..

I try to make it over here specifically though, for old time's sake.
Lovin' the 12/12 dedicated tent grow.



And thank you guys so much, you just made my day.
I was reading about your christmas tree choices..

I just realized, the only girl I have flowering, a tiny bottle vertical "christmas tree" plant, is going to be on Day 57 Flowering for Christmas!
I get the PERFECT christmas tree this year.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i luveddddd dat piece of plastic back in da day ma View attachment 1916273
> 
> from my avi collection
> i used it twice still have not seen to much of it around surprised no one copied it
> everyones style an taste is diff


its a great album. a true classic. I love your avi its so trippy. what new with the bubba and i hope you can find that west coast strain your lookin for whats so special aabout it anyway? have a pink weeekend.



C.Indica said:


> Came in to say how's it going everybody?
> 
> 
> Man when I first got to this site, I only had a few subscriptions.
> ...


Im doig GGGREEEAT CIndy.lol..the best grow i have ever had. I just finished feeding the girls and i cant believe how fat they are getting. 
I had an unsuccessfful orniment hang with my pineapple chunk this evening. Its hard with all those long sativa leaves everywhere ,. I might just have to wait until Harvest for the tree decoration but i am still ging to decorate the tent with tinsel and lights. 
What is a tiny verticl bottle christmas tree? It sounds very special. Can you show me somtime? Im happy for you Linus. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

when i went to amsterdam on a trip this past Sept. I stopped into Barneys Coffeeshop and bought a gram of Pineapple Chunk. IN my bud were like 7 seeds. Here are 3 of them. This is really a beautiful sativa with large indica leaves at the very bottom. Very distictive looking.

PINeapple Chunk.



3 different phenos..its neat. EAch one gets more than the next. more branches , more skinny sativa leaves..

the first one has the biggest buds, least branches



the second one has a leaf deficency, more branching, skinnier leaves


the third one has many many more branches,much skinner leaves and whispier buds.



ive got some good energy flowing above my drawing desk. some dropastoner phots and a BC99 photo to inspire me.. thanks you guys!




my 2 favorite clubs.. 12/12 and 600.. 



if you have any questions please feel free to ask. thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 3, 2011)

no questions just a statement......looking good amber hun...greenthumbs...


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 3, 2011)

How is the cheese smelling, plants look great Ambz...

Enjoy your weekend and smoke a bowl for me!

Peace

BKB


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm C.Indica... He's CindyGuyGrower..
Arghh


Glad to hear you're loving the phenos, only I feel horrible that you have so much popcorn shit down low, that's taking away from performance and not giving you the best of your strains..

Check out the pruning link in my signature..
It might be a little too late for these ladies, but there's always next round.


And you know most strains get better over a year or so as you run clones.
I bet those Pineapples are some knockout after some time.

They also look relatively Inbred, yes different phenos, but more or less same structure.

It's not too special.. Just a single cola soda bottle 10" clone.
Today is Day 35 Flowering, so I'm actually taking down some meticulous recordings and photos for the day,
I'll show you later, you'll love it..

Can't wait to see your christmas tree
Too bad mine won't have any branches to hang stuff from..

And be careful, isn't Tinsel flammable?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 3, 2011)

Evening Doc. Those Pineapples look good man! I used to grow a Pineapple strain a couple years ago. Not sure what it actually was lol, but was a great grower and realy nice clean Pineapple flav. I got a Strain of the month from Golden Ganja for one, i'll check the archive's and see if i can get you a Pic. Some of the best Plant's ive grew came from bag seed !
Going to put the Lem. survivor and a few snow white's in to germ tomorow. I was looking through my seed's and found a few of the Bubblecheese seed's that came out the bud, along with a few fav's. And a couple out a bag im sure are from my keeper DOG when i first grew the majic bean.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Evening Doc. Those Pineapples look good man! I used to grow a Pineapple strain a couple years ago. Not sure what it actually was lol, but was a great grower and realy nice clean Pineapple flav. I got a Strain of the month from Golden Ganja for one, i'll check the archive's and see if i can get you a Pic. Some of the best Plant's ive grew came from bag seed !
> Going to put the Lem. survivor and a few snow white's in to germ tomorow. I was looking through my seed's and found a few of the Bubblecheese seed's that came out the bud, along with a few fav's. And a couple out a bag im sure are from my keeper DOG when i first grew the majic bean.


Good eveinging Cinders. The pineapples are looking mighty scruptious. I would love to see the picture if you can find it.hmm, i want bubblecheese. They make a beautiful couple. Just look at my bubblebomb and cheeses, they are lovely together. Id trade bubblecheese for lemons. i got lemons.. i found 5 more seeds in my lemon buds.
take it easy matey


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi eveyone. 
Should i Flush yet?
Im at 57days from seed, i just never had ladies this large before and i dont know what i should do at this point. Are they really going to get bigger than this? 
I never grew in coco before . What makes fllushing coco different than flushing in soil?and now for the show. .... exocheese bc and BUBBLEBOMB





View attachment 1920301View attachment 1920299


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

NO FLUSHING YET THEY STILL HAVE A WHILE TO GO!!! sorry for shouting......lol.

Anyway, please do not flush Ambers, I think they have got a few weeks to go yet before you need to do that.

I DO NOT FLUSH my grows really. All I do is water for the last 2 waters max (over a week, and also not 3x the amount og water required, just the normal amount the plants needs). Your plants are using up loads of energy at the end and to flush will deprive them. If you water last two waters, imo that is sufficient providing you cure the flowers correctly. I would say the cheese has got at least 3 weeks to go by the looks of things. So yes, they are going to be huge! Patience

Peace, DST


----------



## machnak (Dec 5, 2011)

Ladies look awesome, they're gonna swell even more!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2011)

DST said:


> NO FLUSHING YET THEY STILL HAVE A WHILE TO GO!!! sorry for shouting......lol.
> 
> Anyway, please do not flush Ambers, I think they have got a few weeks to go yet before you need to do that.
> 
> ...


hey slim,lol, thanks for the advice. I will patiently wait. So i guess coco dosent need as good a flush as soil then? i didnt really flush serveral of my girls in soil harvest last round and it was terribly harsh..
I cant believe that theese girls are going to get even bigger! wow. 


machnak said:


> Ladies look awesome, they're gonna swell even more!


thanks ,wow. its amazing. never had buds so hugenormous before. take it easy mackdaddy.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 5, 2011)

Why would you want to flush now? there's not even a ginger hair in sight wait until the calyxes swell and check the trichs with a scope before leaching/flushing and slow dry them when you chop em which should give you a smoother smoke


----------



## ohmy (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking great doc,... I am counting down till i crack some more beens  I have to break my flower room down after this run and wash it with bleach before i can fire back to 12/12 really sucks when a bad girl grows balls and messes everything up. But i have faith that things will turn around.week away from getting the autos out of the veg area so I can get more going. Ready to set up water farm and try it out soon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2011)

dear three eyes,
im paranoid i dont understand why they are so big. i checked em with my scope and i saw an amber trichome. i didnt flush several of my girls last harvest and i ruined them. Also I left some too long and there leaves got all old and burnt looking. i wasnt sure if bubblebomb and exodus cheese had different rules. maybe not all strains need amber hairs to be ready?? 
i dont know that much about much at all. just got lucky so far. real lucky and dont want to mess this all up.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheese normally goes 10 weeks so keep checking those trichs from 8 weeks on and you are correct about the hairs not all strains will change colour but you should see some even if only a few and the size maybe something to do with your skills as a grower improving with each grow, you have some very good people/growers watching over your thread so don't get paranoid and enjoy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2011)

ohmy said:


> Looking great doc,... I am counting down till i crack some more beens  I have to break my flower room down after this run and wash it with bleach before i can fire back to 12/12 really sucks when a bad girl grows balls and messes everything up. But i have faith that things will turn around.week away from getting the autos out of the veg area so I can get more going. Ready to set up water farm and try it out soon


hi ohmy, im looking foward to seeing your new grow and those wonderful flavors you have ready to go. I didnt realize you were going to play waterfarmville too. What are you going to grow in there? Did you get the kit? if not you really might want to get a different type of hydroton pebble.. Sunleaves grow rocks sound better. They arent so filthy like the hydroton pebbles. If you do already have the hydroton pebbles you might want to start washing them now. I washed mine every other day for 2 weeks and they were still shedding crap. Those Sunleave grow rocks dont. take it easy buddy


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

hey ambs, don't hold too much stock in seeing amber trichomes this early either. The trichomes are there to support and protect the plant in nature. When you move your plant, hit it against something, touch it, whjatever, you can damage trichomes or cause trichomes to ripen up, dopn't worry, plants are clever and have lots and lots of the little buggers so dinnae fret. Like 3eyes said, its the overall look of the plant, vegetative growth stops (i,e no new stigmas - white hairs) the stigmas will start to reced as the calyx swells, some strains at this point will still be mainly milky with no amber, some will have a good mix, it all depends what you want really. I would say don't rely on chopping these much before Xmas. But if you wait that bit extra, you will double the size of your yield, guaranteed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2011)

i didnt no nothing about any of that dst. i will wait as long as i can to try to double the yield. thanks for putting things into perspective for me.


----------



## ohmy (Dec 5, 2011)

I will have to look at what kind they are. Water farm had everything but the hydroton. I got a box off flebay. I have a few seedlings going of auto's and have to see if i can crack a fem for the water farm beings I only have one rite now. Have all kinds of kush crosses in the flower room now  and soon as the flower room is done with this run i will break it down and clean everything real good and start over fresh having to sex a few flavors  3 to 4 weeks away yet. kinda need to use flower room as drying room to lol. maybe santa will get me another tent/filters/lights for christmass. but lil at a time as I learn what beens will screw my girls on me lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 6, 2011)

Your getting great advice Ambz, they still have more time to go. I do flush my plants in soil, coco and hydro. I do a molasses flush and then I finish off by drowning them. Sounds crazy but is very effective. 

If that is your biggest plant then its only going to get bigger and pack on weight within the next few weeks. Some strains really reward you when you let them go longer. Those plants are beautiful and will only get better in time.....your growing cheese so let it age to perfection.

Keep up the great work sis....have a nice day.

Peace
BKB


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Your getting great advice Ambz, they still have more time to go. I do flush my plants in soil, coco and hydro. I do a molasses flush and then I finish off by drowning them. Sounds crazy but is very effective.
> 
> If that is your biggest plant then its only going to get bigger and pack on weight within the next few weeks. Some strains really reward you when you let them go longer. Those plants are beautiful and will only get better in time.....your growing cheese so let it age to perfection.
> 
> ...


I have to agree here Ambi... Cheese is one of the strains I have grow multiple times... and the longer you let it mature, the happier you will be.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow everybody... I just got caught up on this thread and I feel smarter for having been here! Thanks y'all!


----------



## del66666 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dear three eyes,
> im paranoid i dont understand why they are so big. i checked em with my scope and i saw an amber trichome. i didnt flush several of my girls last harvest and i ruined them. Also I left some too long and there leaves got all old and burnt looking. i wasnt sure if bubblebomb and exodus cheese had different rules. maybe not all strains need amber hairs to be ready??
> i dont know that much about much at all. just got lucky so far. real lucky and dont want to mess this all up.


hi ambernooski , i never flush my plants during flower ............only sometimes at the end............never had any problems.......


----------



## del66666 (Dec 6, 2011)

by the way that bubblebomb has a way to go yet.....she aint even started puffing out yet lol............very good work.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

Flushing is a myth......can't wait till Santa comes!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Flushing is a myth......can't wait till Santa comes!


Just curious about why is it a myth?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Just curious about why is it a myth?


take no notice, santa isnt a myth...........


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Just curious about why is it a myth?


Have a read - https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


Ive never flushed and never had any complaints.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Have a read - https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html
> 
> 
> Ive never flushed and never had any complaints.


amazing how few complaints you get with an ak in your hands...............


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> amazing how few complaints you get with an ak in your hands...............


Thats the boys from Salford standing behind me.lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Have a read - https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html
> 
> 
> Ive never flushed and never had any complaints.


I did a test on that thread with drowning a plant with molasses. RM3 the creator of the thread has a technique called "Making It Rain" in which you flush everytime you feed. That's how I feed my soil and coco grown plants. It's a lot of work but works very well IMO. 

Peace
BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2011)

i m totally fuckin stoked. i just ordered these. they got some good write ups and reviews...and were only $77 for 5 bags. Most other quality ones were over $200. hehehehe, this looks like fun. 
now i will be able to make some hash cookies for santa and some raindear hash bisquestteess for the team when they arrive with all my gifts.
http://hydrowillys.com/sales/bubble-bags/


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 6, 2011)

Ambz, not sure if you have seen this thread but I highly recommend you check it if you haven't. Probably one of my favorite threads cause its amazing and detailed with pics. Some serious work was put into the thread https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html

I recommend everyone check it out, especially if you cook with cannabis.

Peace
BKB


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 1922946


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 7, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> View attachment 1922946


Sweet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Ambz, not sure if you have seen this thread but I highly recommend you check it if you haven't. Probably one of my favorite threads cause its amazing and detailed with pics. Some serious work was put into the thread https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html
> 
> I recommend everyone check it out, especially if you cook with cannabis.
> 
> ...


Hey Kindness, Thanks for the link. That is really an awesome thread with loads of great reciepes. Unfortuenelty i become deathly ill ingesting hash. I have had several "white outs" which left me puking my guts out all night long. Have you ever had a white out like that. Its absolutley horrible. So i dont eat meds . I do like topicals though ,,i think she did have some topical recipes i should check out. Its super nice of you to post your knowledge through these links BKB. I remember riddleme. I had just got to know him and then he left RIU to start his own website i think. him and illumination. those guys were wild. i remember all the crazy music videos they use to play..lol.take it easy bro.



CampUnderDog said:


> View attachment 1922946


nicely done!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2011)

HAPPY HOLIDAZE TO ALL MY FAVORITE GARDENERS

[youtube]IOCZACvraOk[/youtube]


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

freaky music.....nice plants. Looks like your going to have sticky scissors in the New Year. What a great way to start a year


----------



## del66666 (Dec 8, 2011)

ambernooski you crack me up............loving the film clip of your girls....sounds like some spooky music..............hope all is well in all your gardens..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice Vid. Doc. Are those the Pineapple's ? So, your 12/12's must be coming along now eh! I need to chek and have a wee lookie


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome vid Ambz!!!! Plants are looking great!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 8, 2011)

ambie dat be one trippy vid (nice plants though)

from one trippy gal -i luved it an i luv you 

1Luv stay true



bkb i dont luv you but i like you- dats agreat thread there tons of info- thanks 

stay true


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> freaky music.....nice plants. Looks like your going to have sticky scissors in the New Year. What a great way to start a year


JIMMY FUCKIN NAIL!!!!!!! BAHAHAHAHAHAHA..what a joke. that guy is truely sick, prob even a perv..lmao... those lyrics are SOOOOO pathetheticly corney and stuooopid. what a dork!!!!!! that cowboy song..hahah crockodial shoes?? like people actually listen to that shit? 


del66666 said:


> ambernooski you crack me up............loving the film clip of your girls....sounds like some spooky music..............hope all is well in all your gardens..


more vids to come delskibombboy. you likey my pink floydy songy? pipers something or something. gardens stinky and beautius.peace broski


Cindyguygrower said:


> Nice Vid. Doc. Are those the Pineapple's ? So, your 12/12's must be coming along now eh! I need to chek and have a wee lookie


.. LMAO... yes thoseare the Pineapples with a slice of cheese in the middle. Makes for delicious ordoueurvies after a long hard day at the office. 


bekindbud said:


> Awesome vid Ambz!!!! Plants are looking great!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Thanks Kindness! 


Dwezelitsame said:


> ambie dat be one trippy vid (nice plants though)
> 
> from one trippy gal -i luved it an i luv you
> 
> ...


I lvove i love ilove 
i love 
iluv luv luv 
maryjane
one Luv


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

I like Part Two.....
[youtube]uZPLdsnXFP8[/youtube]


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAPPY HOLIDAZE TO ALL MY FAVORITE GARDENERS
> 
> [youtube]IOCZACvraOk[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2011)

damn my country blocked Part 2


----------



## TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS (Dec 8, 2011)

DAMN GIRL, you really gots it going on sister.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

Doing a test run with Sasha dressing her up in her Xmas Gear!!!! 

More to come Dec 15th.....
The lights are on its just hard to see it because of the flash...Do you think I got a chance?



Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2011)

TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> DAMN GIRL, you really gots it going on sister.


welcome welcome and thanks snoppy doggie dog, i want some of dat boobonic chronic your smoking my man. and maybe a little gin and juice. 


bekindbud said:


> Doing a test run with Sasha dressing her up in her Xmas Gear!!!!
> 
> More to come Dec 15th.....
> The lights are on its just hard to see it because of the flash...Do you think I got a chance?
> ...


OH she is soooo beautiful ! you have done a spectacular job. You defineatley have a chance at winning. And more to come! i cant wait!! i wil make some more festive videos as well. 
Thanks for getting into the spirit of things kindness. Your so awesome!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 11, 2011)

Like the Trippy music on the vid. 
The Pineapple's look tasty ! One of the strongest plant's ive grew came from a bud my mate had and passed the seed on to me. Ive no clue to what it was but it stank as much or more than Liver's. Would have been good to have x'd it if an ideot didnt flower out the last cut without saying and cropped leaving no chanco of re-veg.

You'r other babie's on are looking sooooooo Bushy. A sure sign of good care 

Later's Ambz.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

Hope your having a great weekend Sis....

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Like the Trippy music on the vid.
> The Pineapple's look tasty ! One of the strongest plant's ive grew came from a bud my mate had and passed the seed on to me. Ive no clue to what it was but it stank as much or more than Liver's. Would have been good to have x'd it if an ideot didnt flower out the last cut without saying and cropped leaving no chanco of re-veg.
> 
> You'r other babie's on are looking sooooooo Bushy. A sure sign of good care
> ...


Hi Cindy. The pineapples reek real bad right now. I was shocked yesterday. I pulled one out and smelt a nose blasting whiff i thought must have been the cheese but no, it was the Pineapple CHunk, might be overtaking the stinky cheese in the wicked overpowering smell category. Nice sativa leaves but. One of the girls is looking nice and full while the othe one is very branchy with not so dense buds. I didnt know what to expect wih this strain. Growing Sativa dominant strains in a 12/12 from seed style dont work too well when im trying to keep a nice even canopy with my best 12/12 big fatt budding girls. the best 12/12 from seed sativa i have grown is the Lemon Skunk. Im looking for some more sativa doms that stay shorter and bushier.
Thanks for the nice post . Take it easy mate.RIP top of tree. 



bekindbud said:


> Hope your having a great weekend Sis....
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


hI BkB.. not a bad one thanks.. I hit the Grandaddy Purple Hash a bit too heavy and got kinda too buzzin from it ...my head felt on fire and my sences overworked. Im such a lightweight. HOpe you had a goodone yourself. 
I had fun decorating my grow room and did a vid of the waterfarm and pictures of my 12/12 ers that im going to post up next. 
take it easy bro. hope your up coming work week is a good one. stay high


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

Always stayin fly and high!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi ! I hope you are all having a pleasant weekend. I smoked some of that grand daddy purple hash and it felt like i had taken a vicodin, which im allergic too. My some of senses were ampted but some were slowed down, hard to discribe other than not a realy good buzz and hard to relax. and hard to take in information.

Im starting to get some amber pistils on my Bubblebombs and Cheeeses. Im almost out of my Hesi Coco and wont be getting my new bottle in by wedsnsday. 
so i might have to flush early. MY trichomes are getting real frosty and heavy. Tons of heavily packed trichomes .. this harvest looks like a potent one thanks to some amazing genetics in dels bubblebomb ( i cant say enough about how beautiful this strain is) and the old skool exo cheese. Both of these strains are super 12/12 from seed babes. I have found that my airpots, cut down short have really worked wonderfully. They hold my biggest wieghing girls... just the perfect size.

I forgot to mention that they are drinking very oddly at this point. The massive Bubblebomb speciality drank like a fish the other night and I had to feed her 2 days in a row.. today she didnt need any at all. So feeding patterns are def changing . another major final transition I think. 

Pickle says HELLO..
I Started a couple new drawings.... 
I hope you enjoy the pictures. I was unable to enlarge them .. take care.. peace ooooout .. Amber


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice Ambz, they are really packing on some weight! I see you left a little candy cane on there, good shit!

Artwork always stellar and unique!!! You are doing a wonderful job Ambz, keep on rocking!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Bkb, good eye spoting that candycane bro! lol.. i was tryig out some decorations on her and left one on. haha, Its hard to try to decorate the plant with so many leaves. I look foward to decorating them when i harvest. I will chop all the leaves and really be able to get into it with the tinsel and orniments. Im still looking around for small orniments which are diffiecult to find. 
The bubblebomb is so huge, i cant seem to take a photo that reveals the magnitude of how huge her buds are. If only you could see her in person, she has such a wonderful ora about her. I have never had a plant so PERFECT before. there really isnt anything wrong with her and shes the perfect color. I wish i could keep her in this state forever. she just is so happy and full of life. Its going to break my heart to chop her. Prob the hardest thing yet in my gardening life i think will be doing that. I bet you feel the same way about Sasha. 
Thanks for the contiunal support BKB. i appreciate your wonderful postive feedback and enthusiasm. Well i think ill go pack a bong hit and go draw a little more. later on broski.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Bkb, good eye spoting that candycane bro! lol.. i was tryig out some decorations on her and left one on. haha, Its hard to try to decorate the plant with so many leaves. I look foward to decorating them when i harvest. I will chop all the leaves and really be able to get into it with the tinsel and orniments. Im still looking around for small orniments which are diffiecult to find.
> The bubblebomb is so huge, i cant seem to take a photo that reveals the magnitude of how huge her buds are. If only you could see her in person, she has such a wonderful ora about her. I have never had a plant so PERFECT before. there really isnt anything wrong with her and shes the perfect color. I wish i could keep her in this state forever. she just is so happy and full of life. Its going to break my heart to chop her. Prob the hardest thing yet in my gardening life i think will be doing that. I bet you feel the same way about Sasha.
> Thanks for the contiunal support BKB. i appreciate your wonderful postive feedback and enthusiasm. Well i think ill go pack a bong hit and go draw a little more. later on broski.


Re-Veg her after you chop, just leave a little bit left so the plant can re veg and grow like a fucking monster!!!! I do feel the same though!!

Puff Puff Pass to you Ambz....Cough Cough!!! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Re-Veg her after you chop, just leave a little bit left so the plant can re veg and grow like a fucking monster!!!! I do feel the same though!!
> 
> Puff Puff Pass to you Ambz....Cough Cough!!! LOL
> 
> ...


Hey broski, would you do me a fav and show me a picture of how to do that. I will . Thanks for the exellent idea...


----------



## ohmy (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow ...That is sexy ...Very nice.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2011)

RIU is a special place where gardeners intnetions are to grow the best herb possible. Im glad to be a part of such a classy organiztion.
I believe that many gardeners who distribute their herb to patients in my area do not grow herb with the best intentions in mind. 
this is really a fukin in justice and rotten thing. ive been sick all weekedn from smokin rotten herb and turtle wax for hash. 
i sware i wil never get anynmore shit from a dispensary round here. 
My herb is hands down soooo much better than any shit i could get at any dispensary .. .. because I KNOW WHATS IN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Everything is looking great over here.

Ill take some more time in the AM to fully go through


----------



## del66666 (Dec 12, 2011)

to early to flush........you are going to short change yourself.............thats all im going to say


----------



## del66666 (Dec 12, 2011)

ps they are looking real good though ambernooski.............but let that bubble fatten lol


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

I was going to say exactly the same thing. If you flush I may be forced to jump on a plane and come over and give you a friendly slap! NO FUKKIN FLUSHIN YET GIRL

If you are waiting for your Hesi then just give them a normal water until you get it. Plants don't mind taking a bit of a break. There will still be plenty of food left in the medium and if you got a good active system in the coco it will deal with the temp shotfall in nutes.

When to flush: 
No new vegatative growth (i.e white hairs)
Calyxes start to swell out - they remind me a bit of artichoke leaves at this point. 
The hairs are not only amber, but they arealso receeding, they are receeding because your calyxes are swelling so much.
This is when to flush!!!!!

Listen closely, I will zay zis only w'ance! NO FLUSHING YET! lol.




del66666 said:


> to early to flush........you are going to short change yourself.............thats all im going to say


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

LMAO .. ok ok no flushy wushy...i will look for the signs that you mention , i get a bit nervous knowing that i only have one week of peak potency. i need to make sure i chopchop that peak weak. thanks for the advice. its getting closer and closer..and the excitement is building. bubblebomb keeps fattening and exploding .. it wont stop..its like a bubble monster.lol
THE INVASION OF THE BUBBLEBOMB!!!! LOCK ALL THE WOMEN and CHILDREN Insdie!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad to hear it Ambs, lol. Oh, and what scare mongeror told you that you only have 1 week of potency? I don't think that is necessarily true. Some strains have a number of weeks where they can be taken down depending on the type of effect you want.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

I usually feed plain water the last week or so anyway... and I don't flush in the conventional sense... My flush is done every feeding, so there isnt much to flush at chop time.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Glad to hear it Ambs, lol. Oh, and what scare mongeror told you that you only have 1 week of potency? I don't think that is necessarily true. Some strains have a number of weeks where they can be taken down depending on the type of effect you want.


Not a scaremongerer D, it was from an article I posted on my thread (Which you never stop by  )


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

My apologies, I don't stop by most peoples own journal on the 600's thread 

Perhaps if you are trying to find a specific effect from a plant a 1 week harvest window is true. 

I just feel there is too much anal-ness around mj sometimes that's all.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> I just feel there is too much anal-ness around mj sometimes that's all.


AMEN! It's called WEED for a reason... you can grow that shit anywhere, anyhow...


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> My apologies, I don't stop by most peoples own journal on the 600's thread
> 
> Perhaps if you are trying to find a specific effect from a plant a 1 week harvest window is true.
> 
> I just feel there is too much anal-ness around mj sometimes that's all.


Then dont get mad when I flood the 6 with bud porn  lol


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

What, weed with sticky white hot piss all over it, how very dare you!!!!

second thoughts, spam away......


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 12, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> AMEN! It's called WEED for a reason... you can grow that shit anywhere, anyhow...


If nothing else, I have learned from this site that there are some WRONG ways to do things, but there is no one RIGHT way.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

There is a lot of great growers on this thread alone, learning is priceless!!!! Thanks all, I am learning a ton here!

Peace

BKB


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 12, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> If nothing else, I have learned from this site that there are some WRONG ways to do things, but there is no one RIGHT way.


I guess ya, that is a better way to say it... but really... in my experience... it still grows. I have found it hard to completely kill or ruin a pot plant... maybe its cuz i give em too much love to go bad...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

hahahahha, funny funny dst your funny funny.
thanks for stopping by bc99. i appreciate your input and love love your budporn... feel free to pimp my thread up anytime with your gorgeous photos.
are you talking about the let it rain approach then? the riddleme let it rain thingy..?? bkb does that too. I need to read up on that thread. bkb thanks for giving me the link here in my journal.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I guess ya, that is a better way to say it... but really... in my experience... it still grows. I have found it hard to completely kill or ruin a pot plant... maybe its cuz i give em too much love to go bad...


then i guess you havent seen OHMY's plant..hahahah. ohmys cool ..he wont mind me pimpin his little raggedy slut im sure.


----------



## ohmy (Dec 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> then i guess you havent seen OHMY's plant..hahahah. ohmys cool ..he wont mind me pimpin his little raggedy slut im sure.


 Thank you  for the plug lol, keeping it real in the sticks where I live, hope santa brings me a few bails of coco and some water farms so i can get the heck away from all the bugs and sticky traps,I have a northren lights auto I will have to drag out for a photo shoot lol, this time I will take a picture before I hack her ass up


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

ohmy, that is fucking awesome!!!!! I love the pic!

Peace

BKB


----------



## del66666 (Dec 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LMAO .. ok ok no flushy wushy...i will look for the signs that you mention , i get a bit nervous knowing that i only have one week of peak potency. i need to make sure i chopchop that peak weak. thanks for the advice. its getting closer and closer..and the excitement is building. bubblebomb keeps fattening and exploding .. it wont stop..its like a bubble monster.lol
> THE INVASION OF THE BUBBLEBOMB!!!! LOCK ALL THE WOMEN and CHILDREN Insdie!!!!!!!!!!! lol


dont worry about all this one week of peak potency, peak is in the eye of the beholder, if you have other nutes like bio or something just feed them that til you get your hesi, ive used bio on mine at times.........the bubble will go and go......let it........


----------



## greengenez (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey Amber, hope ya don't mind if I drop in.

Your grow looks very impressive.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

HELLO FELLOW GARDENERS
.LIKE
WHATS GOING ON.. AND ON WITH MY BUBBLEBOMB!!!!!!! 
besdies being a fuckin massive exploiding big ass cola girly lookin so good to eat.. .. the other one is showing these burnt rusty leaves. what could it be i dont know other than magnuisum deficeny so I made up a solution of he usual feed PLUs some extra Magnisium. it was shocking to see this happen to her. but i think she will be ok if you can help. 

still had some hesi cooc left.. so i think i should be good if the postal service is correct and delivery comes wedsn. 
still chekin trichome.. im not seeing many ambers yet.. either... some more amber pistils daily , some clumps in the cheeze.. like spots of mold..ahahhaha
other than that looking quite flamboyant in there.. so im going to show off.. check it out............loving this grow!!!!!!!!!
and i luv you all too happy holidayz


----------



## ohmy (Dec 12, 2011)

Damn girl , you know how to keep all the sexy ladys happy. ur hubby must walk around all day with a big ass smile on his face....Keep up the great work


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

hahaha, your very perseptive ohmy. yeah i keep him nice and high. lol.. 
i do my best.


----------



## ohmy (Dec 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha, your very perseptive ohmy. yeah i keep him nice and high. lol..
> i do my best.


you so need to train one of ur single girl firends and send her my way ....lol ..OhMy


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

new update on mi thread hun or my sig lol...hope everything ok with ya


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow, the cola on that last pic looks massive! Great job! I know you're excited.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2011)

good morning
im bumping my 
Super Lumen wattage 
down to 
600 watts. i fear the worst with those crispy leaves on the bubblebomb. ..similar happened last 12/12 grow towards the end when they werent ready yet.
im thinkin mag def but not sure.. cuz it looks like burn.. but theses girls are over 24 inches from the light! 
I have read before that bumping wattage down in the last couple weeks is good because it is similiar to what happens at the end of harvest time outsdie when the sun gets less strong. 
edit...
oh yeah one other thingy.. my timer for my light was off by an hour. an hour extra light.. i hope that isnt a factor..not sure how long that has been going on. Im getting a new timer today. 

this is one of the better images i have of the shit happenin on my one bubblebomb. this is some ugly shit..looks like rust under the trichoscope. and is hitting many of my smallest leaves on the budds..


have a wildly fun day


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 13, 2011)

Look's like cal/mag Ambz. They go rusty looking then crispy and basically die! Ive only had it once and gave some epsom salts but wish i could help more. Its hard to look at when the bud's are so fine ! Very frosty looking.

p.s plant's are looking Phat.  Love the outside shot in the sun. Still cant believe the weight on the bomb's from 12/12. 
Job well done Doc.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

sorry ma no help to offer on problem 
sum big tops there 
an you really do have agreen thumb LOL

have agod day ma


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Dwezel, how do Bro.
Hope all's good in the hood Rasta


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

small scale but good by me 
hows by you bruh 
things sorted yet 

i an i


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 13, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> small scale but good by me
> hows by you bruh
> things sorted yet
> 
> i an i


no 3-bad man. getting there i think


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 14, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Wow, the cola on that last pic looks massive! Great job! I know you're excited.


Well put bluejeans!!! Ambz your garden is lovely!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 14, 2011)

yep! BKB  Sure is


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for all the nice comments. I am very concerned about the little leaves turning brown by the buds. Its happening on more than one girl now. This evening im goint to flush them and get a ppm reading, i should have done this early, so dumb!!
Im going try to work with this let it rain concept.. took me FOREVER to find this link. and bluez i think you were interested in this as well.. Bkb, you do this right? riddleme talks mostly about doing this in soil.. coco ok too? i was horribly ill last night with a stomach flu never puked so violently in my life.. trying to recover getting there slowly. i hope everyone is doing well. take it easy amberez
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers.html


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes I Make It Rain (MIR) on both soil and CoCo grown plants....Did you want to try it out? I can hook you up with easy directions if you need it? There are many different ways to do it, I have my own little version of MIR.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes bkb. i would love your version of MIR. If you would be so kind to share it with me i would really appreciate it.
i like the concept very much. Riddlemes confused me a bit with raining at night ? should the flush day be done right before lights out?
It took me 2 hours to flush all girls and i am so glad i did. It took every bit of strength for me to do it, so sick and tired... after going to work sick as well. 
Their ppm readings were outragoeously high.. some in the 3000s. 
I will do another ppm reading in a couple days and deciede where to go from there. No real changes. Its as if they are just stunted, a few more amber pistils not too much change.
The mag boost i gave the girl with the most damaged leaves did not help..so that was obviously not the answer. ive got a good gut feeling this flush will help.
peace brother
Amber


----------



## machnak (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm with Am, I want your version BKB!


AM, looking great! I'd definitely say the PPM's were the cause for the browning leaves near the buds...I'm sure the flush will do the trick for you!

You could also try giving them a foilar spray with pH'ed water and Epsom salt. If it's Magnesium it should do the trick...if not they'll love it regardless  Just do it with lights off! I made the mistake of doing it lights on a while ago when I started...bad idea.

Hope you start to feel better AM! Thera-flu and bong rips helped with me.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 14, 2011)

Well Making It Rain (MIR) is how I feed my plants not finish them....Whats good about MIR, you can feed all the way to the end because you do a flush every time you feed. I do a major flush in the beginning and then mini-flush till the end. As far as finishing a plant off, I do a drowning which means I keep the soil/CoCo plant mediums fully submerged at all times with water for about 5-10 days... I am always trying new things with my plants when it comes to finishing them off. I am going to be doing Molasses Flushes on my CoCo grown plants at the end and maybe another Molasses Drowning! I enjoy playing with ideas!

So do you want to know how I MIR or steps on finishing off a plant???

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Dec 14, 2011)

Hell if you got the time...I choose....I choose....BOTH!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 14, 2011)

Read my thread, its in there.....j/k, i will write it up tomorrow and will post it here! Its late and I have to smoke some White Widow and wrap Xmas gifts!
@Ambz 3000ppm, WTF??? Might want to make sure your Meter is calibrated if needed or check your tap water and see what you get for a reading. 3000 is and hope wrong.

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Dec 14, 2011)

I was thinking the same about calibrating as well. I could of sworn I posted it in my previous response but I guess this Ogre is getting the best of me. 


Sounds good BKB, I'll go back and re-read it for sure with more of a, I want to do this so remember everything attitude. Have fun dude!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

hey ambs, sorry to hear bout the crispy bits  you'll pull it back though i'm sure. only a little light crisping and its still a good way off finish to really stunt the development. 

hope your good hun


----------



## del66666 (Dec 15, 2011)

sorry to hear your not well ambernooskii...............had those rusty bits on mine.........i just kept going and she seemed to get throiugh it ok.....well 700+ g ok lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 15, 2011)

Making It Rain

I am using a 1 gallon container as my example here. So you will have to adjust to the size of container your using!

When I start a seed I wait till about week two before I start Making It Rain (MIR). In the beginning I just flush 1 gallon of 5.8-6.0pH water NO NUTES!!! Since most soils have nutes in them to carry them through the early stages of growing.

When its time to intro Nutes to my seedling I will take 2 gallons of tap water and pH it to 5.8-6.0. Then I will pour 2 gallon of pH water through the plant and wait 15 minutes and then I will take 1 gallon of my nute mix and after mixing my nutes I pH the nute mix to 6.5pH and pour that all through the plant. Now your plant will get all droopy and thats nothing to worry about. After a day or two your plant will have new growth and will be perking up. See when you flood your medium like this it puts the plant to sleep preserving energy so when it wakes up it starts wickering everything out of the medium, like in survival mode. 

Now after I do this for the 1st time with a plant, the next time that the plant needs to be watered I just make 1 gallon of my nute mix and pH it to 6.5 and pour it all in the plant.

After that feeding and its time for another watering I MIR and this time I take 1 gallon of 5.8pH water and pour it through the plants medium and wait 15 minutes and then I take my nute mix and pH it to 6.5 and pour that through the plant's medium. 

Prior to going into Flowering I will take 2 gallons of 5.8-6.0 pH water and then 1 gallon of nute mix pH at 6.5.

So yes I feed nutes every single time my plant needs water. So I do mini flushes every other feeding.

Now this is different from the way RM3 does it. It seems to be working out just fine for me and my plants. Just keep in mind that its a pain in the ass to do and is a lot of work but you will be rewarded at the end. I never grew anything that was in a container larger than 3 gallons. That was a bitch MIR in a 3 gallon bucket cause I was flushing 6 to 9 gallons of water and then 3 gallons of nutes! But all my soil plants LOVED IT!!!! 

A lot of people panic when doing this cause the plants will droop but after a day or two later you will see how much they like it!!!

Now for CoCo I do the same thing but I pH my nute mix to 5.9-6.2. I still use 5.8 pH water to flush!!!!

Hope you understand my version of MIR.

If you want to read RM3's version you can find it here: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers.html
Its a must read IMO!!! That dude is a master at what he does!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, I hope you are all doing well . I am feeling much better, thanks for caring. 

BKB Thank you for taking the time to break down your version of MIR. Your version is so much clearer and easy to understand than RM3's version.
WOW.. That is a lot more work. A LOT MORE work. im not sure i have the time to do this unfortunetly. It sounds really great and i bet its wonderful for the plants. I think i might periodically try to work it into the the grow if i can. OR...Maybe i can work up a more effecient way to cut back on the time this would presently take me to do with my current feed style.

I think what i need to do is to invest in is a large water container that is properly ph'd with some sort of spicket hose nosel that i can use instead of my little green one liter watering can.lol..
i will have at least 8 girls in the tent at a time.. thats a huge amount of water. I wish i had a sink in my garage! 

I will re calibrate my ppm meter , i hope that helps..My tap water has zero ppms. (dont hate me macdaddy lol)
im looking forward to some lower numbers tomorrow. 

take it easy 
have a great day.. oh and dont forget to get your 12/12 from seed rocks entry in today.. today is the day! just a "12/12 from seed rocks" card with a picture. dont need to be a 12/12 plant.. just something fun and creative maybe festive for the holidayz.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 15, 2011)

a 5 gallon Homer Bucket from Home Depot works just fine and does the job good!!!

I dont think I am going in that contest, I dont have a pict with 12/12 from seed rocks....its too hard for me to pull Sasha out plus my Xmas tree is up with all decorations. Sorry, I really wanted to get her in there but didnt know I couldnt just add 12/12 on the pic!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Ambersinski, How's trick's! Hope your not sweating over you'r rusty prob. I know its unsightly but when i had it, it removed all my fan's and was starting on the Suger leaf's on bud site's. I did'nt get the Prob. sorted but the over-all outcome was like no ill effect !
Hope you get it fixed or have the same luck and nothing major.

P.S I'm on the Lem. Haze  Managed to sourse a couple ozwald's for Chrimbo sinse i think my crop won't be right for another 3 week's or so!

THE LEMON HEAD'S   

P.S Hope you'r feeling better yourself too!!!!!! Some cherry cheese x liver's is good for stomach Pain i hear lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Ambersinski, How's trick's! Hope your not sweating over you'r rusty prob. I know its unsightly but when i had it, it removed all my fan's and was starting on the Suger leaf's on bud site's. I did'nt get the Prob. sorted but the over-all outcome was like no ill effect !
> Hope you get it fixed or have the same luck and nothing major.
> 
> P.S I'm on the Lem. Haze  Managed to sourse a couple ozwald's for Chrimbo sinse i think my crop won't be right for another 3 week's or so!
> ...


LMAO.. ambersinski. i like it. or howz about ambevilski..which reminds me i need to show you how i decorated my house . just finished getting everything hooked up just a few minutes ago.. here it is..

[youtube]SLuXHIovs44 [/youtube]

sweating over a little rusty leaves, huh, never.. im going to get 700 + g so i the only tears coming from my head are ones of joy!

thanks cinders. i feel great. like a rebirth from hell. lifes good. as i sit here blasting SLAYER south of heaven off my zune. totally into the holiday spirit.lol
i got my health back and feeling great. hahaha
i got a bunch of crystals that im working with. some really wild stuff.lol.. check out my new book. 
do you think im wierd for thinking the crystals might have special powers? most people think its crazy. 
yes cherry cheese livers is mightly good for menstrual cramps and other aliements. I used the church these past few days. shit be strong as fuck. man i was sooo stoned. u know that kinda stone where your like.. fuck I AM ST"ONED! lol. thats it.. hope it grows green in your garden mate.. have a lemony day. amberyeskil..


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 16, 2011)

That is fucking awesome!!! Hahahaha


----------



## greengenez (Dec 16, 2011)

Now that's some christmas spirit there.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 16, 2011)

ha ah ha ha 
mery chrissmuss mauhfuka


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 16, 2011)

HIGH Doc. Guess who found their Waterfarm today !  Can I Join you'r Gang when i get it set-up please lol.
Its the smaller round one, so i'll get it in my tent along with other's, so going to get it going. Think i need to make a new drip ring and will have to get a new air pump as i gave the one i had away with the bigger one. But, i'll get it in for my next run and mabe have a "huge" Lem. Haze in there 

Hope all's well

cgg


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2011)

god i dread this time of year. i have to go find bloody christmas cards. back to the dollar store. lol,, nah i shouldnt complain i think i get a couple dayz off work. 

YOU FOUND IT!!!! where was it cinders? were their spiders and scary things growing it it? lol. clean it nice and good before you set it up. 
It would be absoluetly wonderful to have you join the waterfarmville gang. i told everyone about the good news so we are all expecting you very soon. 
Boy a lemon haze waterfarm sounds simply divinely delicous. 
a mind blazing high. all those huge lemon buds you will get will be just so tantilizing for your nebbular sences. 
i hope the tricks aye good for ya mate. 
take it easy chill and yeah, whats the filter for? lol.. i think they just look nice hanging up their for professional appearances..lol.. later on ambersinski.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> god i dread this time of year. i have to go find bloody christmas cards. back to the dollar store. lol,, nah i shouldnt complain i think i get a couple dayz off work.
> 
> YOU FOUND IT!!!! where was it cinders? were their spiders and scary things growing it it? lol. clean it nice and good before you set it up.
> It would be absoluetly wonderful to have you join the waterfarmville gang. i told everyone about the good news so we are all expecting you very soon.
> ...


waterfarm ? whats all this then...............i bought a big bag of clay pebbles.....not sure what for yet.......


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 17, 2011)

Alright Ambz. Just been going through all that i missed through the last few moon's, stopping almost every page at some of D.S.T's post's. I'm soooooooooo gutted i did'nt get the chance to do that 12/12 run. When i think of the time that's passed since ive had a decent crop...... This one's going to count though and will be a joy i tell ya' !

Hope you'r good chica


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> waterfarm ? whats all this then...............i bought a big bag of clay pebbles.....not sure what for yet.......


you need to wash your dirty balls in that nice clean shiney white bathtub or yours.....when your ready let me know i will be waiting.lol



Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Ambz. Just been going through all that i missed through the last few moon's, stopping almost every page at some of D.S.T's post's. I'm soooooooooo gutted i did'nt get the chance to do that 12/12 run. When i think of the time that's passed since ive had a decent crop...... This one's going to count though and will be a joy i tell ya' !
> 
> Hope you'r good chica


are you Penny?lol


my ppm readings after calibrating my ppm meter was really in the 3000 range. So I did more flushing this time with molassas and got the readings down into the 2000 and a bit uder range. My pineaple chunks got a flush and one got food. Im going to contiune flushing the cheeses and bubblebombs at thsi point. I will flush them till i get the readings down to about 700 ppms and then im going to drown them. pineapple chunks will get food for a while more..no where near done. 
later stoner monkeys
have a nice weekend.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 17, 2011)

pandabear said:


> Let me tell u a fatful story one that will live in imfamy,
> 
> 
> First grow, 6 five foot budding plants, halfway through flower.
> ...


ThoughtI'd throwup this funny quote.
Happy holidays, and beware that demonic blob!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 18, 2011)

i was wrong about the purpl bubba there is such a thing and it is not a cross 
im after sum from spain will keep you posted 


hope all is well in yo world 

i like the new av dr
is dat you 
fuego


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2011)

my favorite team america movie puppet is dead. so sad and rornrey.

budPOrn show later ..ho ho ho.
[youtube]5TEvacFETvM[/youtube]

[youtube]jdug6yHJB40[/youtube]


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> my favorite team america movie puppet is dead. so sad and rornrey.
> 
> budPOrn show later ..ho ho ho.


YAY! BudPorn!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2011)

71 DAYS FROM SEED. 

BUBBLEBOMB





PINEAPPLE CHUNK FROM BARNEYS COFFEESHOP IN AMSTERDAM.






GROUP SHOT......MY FAN BROKE SO I PUT IN ONE OF MY MONSTER OSCILATING VERTICAL FANS.
THEY GOT RID OF MY FAVORITE FONT COLOR! THE PINK IS GONE!! WTF?????




how much longer??? lol..


----------



## ohmy (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice doc.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hope all is well over here


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely ladies in the house......Wow!!!

They look almost done but what are your trichs telling you?? 

Where did you get the Bubblebomb from??? I would definitely like to veg that one out one day!!!

Your grow is amazing Ambz! Those are massive colas for 12/12 from seed!!!! This Doctor got Skillzzzzzz

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i was wrong about the purpl bubba there is such a thing and it is not a cross
> im after sum from spain will keep you posted
> 
> 
> ...


Purple Bubba looks like some nice smoke


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

It sure doe look nice, but unless those are HUGE GIGANTIC trichomes, the buds are actually quite small, but good things do come in small sizes as they say!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

DST said:


> It sure doe look nice, but unless those are HUGE GIGANTIC trichomes, the buds are actually quite small, but good things do come in small sizes as they say!!!


Not very fair when those are the last 3 branches out of 20 

She was partially harvested, with the rest let to go longer so seeds can finish 

I was just amazed at the stunning similarity of the pictures... Considering one pic is from the US, and one is from Spain.

Plus she has never been a high yielder

but look at those trichs!!


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

What no cheese?

is that one in the 1st group shot at the front?

Bubblebomb looks fat and still growing. Not sure how long Del normally takes em but there is still veg growth, new pistils look like they are still standing up ready to be pollenated, which say, that the plant could actually go for another 4-6 weeks if it was pollenated. Anyway, I am blabbering now, pics of cheese please?


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 71 DAYS FROM SEED.
> 
> BUBBLEBOMB
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2011)

oh, i was saving the cheese for tomorrow night.
a special XXX stinky cheezey budporn tuesday night special. 
the cheezes are even less developed than the bubblebombs. so back to feeding again. at least i got the ppms down again into a healthy descent range. 
No amber trichomes really at all.. i have to have some patience patience patience. i wish they would hurry up and finish. lol 
i wanted to trim and decorate them with out there leaves but thats not in the cards this year i guess. ho ho ho


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2011)

sweet trichome shot! would anyone harvest this at this point? lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2011)

but there are no amber trichomes?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

I dont go for amber... I like to get high not stoned... so I chop at mostly cloudy.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

It's good racey highs for wake and bake sessions


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> It's good racey highs for wake and bake sessions


Yes, however even certain strains will knock you out without the amber, because it is in the genetics. I dont want a false couchlock from degraded THC.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 19, 2011)

ive killed a herm at 4 weeks flower and it tripped me out.................beautiful job so far ambernsnooskibubblebar........still a way to go ...............reckon you are going to pull some nice weight.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow... that's all I wanna say... WOW.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

gardens looking tight Doc! dunno what you done different but they look a fair bit bigger than the last run.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the postive feedback . i appreaciate all the lovely comments. 

BKB. the bubblebomb is a del66666 strain. the massiveness of this beast of a strain is insane. i am very curious what would happen if i waterfarmed this strain. i think that would be so outrageously fun i really really must do that one day.

hey dweezel and bc99 that is really a pretty purple bubba. I love the dark leaves thanks for posting it. 
very interesting concept about being high and being stoned. i always thought they were the same. lol. 
i luv your little kitty avi bill, its cute. 
BC99...you dont want false couch lock from degraded TCH.lol.. whats false couch lock? how do you know when its fake? lmao..
you are a very deep philosophical stoner bill. your making me think too much..hahah

sorry dst about not showing up with the cheese. that was rude. i will return with some cheezyprOn tomorrow.
some really bizarre posts . thank you .. i like them. actually no i didnt but i will now..lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

ive got to ask doc what the avatar pic of?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gardens looking tight Doc! dunno what you done different but they look a fair bit bigger than the last run.


thanks donjuan. im glad they look fatter. you expereinced growers have very keen eyes. i flushed them.lol. but im going to start feeding them again. i guess they are still growing. hard to believe sometimes because they are so fat .but i will keep feeding them until i get the word .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive got to ask doc what the avatar pic of?


its me rolling a joint at a chrimbo party


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

thats exactly what i thought it was. nice one.

a little piece of metal royalty were in town the other night. nepalm death mean anythin to you doc?

hope your feeling better too pet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats exactly what i thought it was. nice one.
> 
> a little piece of metal royalty were in town the other night. nepalm death mean anythin to you doc?
> 
> hope your feeling better too pet.


heheeh tricked you . that aint me! im cuter. lmao..
oh yeah napalm death. yeah i know em, seen em. those dirty bastards. Saw them in Tampa Florida back in the death metal dayz when tampa was the shit for death metal. met that lead singer outside the show AFTER I GOT KICKED OUT FOR smoking a doobie. 
So we saw him going to his tour bus and were like hey i just got kicked otta the show for trying to smoke a joint! do you wanna smoke it with us? 
he replyed. no i dont get high.. and snobbed us out. that dick. 

I hope you had a better meeting with him/them then i did. do they get HIGH yet? lmao

yeah im feeling much better thanks pumpkin. im headed to the dentist soon . cant wait for a little laughing gas. yumm yumm.. is that enough she always asks.. no no no .. more.. haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

lmao employing a skinning up double these days are we?  yeah napalm death are a reet scruffy bunch lol snobbsnubbed  by NPD ?! lmao probably a recovering H fiend those self righteous pricks. 

glad your on the mend, enjoy the gas!?!?

you like action bronson?

http://youtu.be/dhz7YcpN5rs


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I have prob said before, but I like to harvest when the flower looks like it has stopped growing, I feel that a plant is then ready to pick, but everyone likes different things, that's what makes the world a wonderful place.....so get back in line and behave like the government tell you to do! lol.

EDIT: And I think Amber had that avatar before if I remember rightly....?? Now stop looking at those knees and wondering whats further up that leg Don, hahahahahaha.....what, it's only me doing that? oops.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 19, 2011)

No mate your not on your own lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

its that whole 'well dressed ladies don't conduct themselves in that manner' way the knees are looking at me.


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks beautiful, glad to see the 12/12 is going great again!
What're yo' trichslike?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

EXODUS CHEESE BACKCROSS....72 DAYS FROM SEED





HOW MUCH LONGER?LOL





IS THIS THE PURPLE PHENO?









DRAWINGS IN PROGRESS


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Those cheezes look like monsters for 12/12

Very well done Dr


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2011)

Ambz plants look real good! Drawings are coming to life, excellent work as always!!!

Do you always grow 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

hI thanks billcollector and bkb.lol haha wtf? lol
no i dont always grow 12/12 from seed. I actually have a waterfarm that i just switched to 12/12 from about 4 weeks 18/6. 
funny you should ask though , i was thinking that im not going to ever do 18/6 again . . i dont think its worth the money in electricity i spend. dude my bill was worthy of tears. fuck 18/6. i aint rich enough for it.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL Shhhhhhhhhhh.....LOL I caught that one Ambz!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

man wouldnt this have made an awesome 12/12 from seed rocks chrimbo postcard.. it reminds me of a poinsettia..lol..with the bright red stems..isnt she purdy! maybe next year.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish I made a 12/12 sign maybe I would of won a kick ass pOsters! Whats the next competition going to be Ambz, New Years Eve Bud Porn Centerfold Contest? LOL


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol haha wtf?



OMG IDK how to respond to that. LMAO.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2011)

Shhhhhh....lol that how I responded to that.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think that is the Pruple pheno Ambs, although what are the temps dropping to at night? DO you know?

As far as finishing, I would say another 2 weeks and they will be about there. I can just see the start if the foxtailing, these puppies should hopefully start bursting our now. Please do nothing hasting and chop over Xmas, I am sure Mr Trichome is prodding for a flush, lol.(that sounds not right, lol). I will be back in a week, please post a pic then. I promise, you will not regret it. I'll try and find a pic of the purple cheese for ya.....



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> EXODUS CHEESE BACKCROSS....72 DAYS FROM SEED
> View attachment 1945173View attachment 1945168View attachment 1945164View attachment 1945165View attachment 1945166View attachment 1945167View attachment 1945169
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

okily dokily dst. i will look for the cool foxtailing and post more pictures in a week.
my night time temps go down to about 65 f...18 C degrees . i try to keep it as warm as possible in there . thinkin might be good to keep down stretch?? 
im delighted with the blood red stems. really really pretty contrast and holiday cheer. like cheese and wine. yummy 
I hope you have a wonderful time . remember to give cgg a big wet kiss for me.lol. and if you see kb. please dont get too down. keep her high, smiling and laughing the whole time
best to your better half . thanks for the help my friend. have a safe trip
peace
ambz


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 20, 2011)

Amb's, I was looking through some old posts... and I found one of yours with a Phototron... how did you like your phototron? Do you still have it? Think an Auto would do well in one of those? I have a friend who is getting rid of one for his uncle... and only wants 250 for it... kinda thinking about it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> Amb's, I was looking through some old posts... and I found one of yours with a Phototron... how did you like your phototron? Do you still have it? Think an Auto would do well in one of those? I have a friend who is getting rid of one for his uncle... and only wants 250 for it... kinda thinking about it.


yeah i would get it. i still have mine and use it for my babies...those things are super cool. i was just thinking about mine today and even played the star trek theme in her honor.lol
i germ and grow my babies in it now. works super for that. i created a sort of shelving unit on the upper half with a circular scrog screen. it can hold up to like 8 extra party cups. so i had 18 party cups in there! 
talk him down in price if you can , make sure everything works properly. for back up supplies the store ships super quick and they are easy to work with. pyraponics i think was the name of the folks who make it . 
let me know when you get it! thats cool, im excited for you and this once in a life time opportunyt.lol
there arent many phototron owners out there. nice to have you on board the space ship phototron crew. 
beam me up Campunderdog.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah i would get it. i still have mine and use it for my babies...those things are super cool. i was just thinking about mine today and even played the star trek theme in her honor.lol
> i germ and grow my babies in it now. works super for that. i created a sort of shelving unit on the upper half with a circular scrog screen. it can hold up to like 8 extra party cups. so i had 18 party cups in there!
> talk him down in price if you can , make sure everything works properly. for back up supplies the store ships super quick and they are easy to work with. pyraponics i think was the name of the folks who make it .
> let me know when you get it! thats cool, im excited for you and this once in a life time opportunyt.lol
> ...


I wanna get it badly... and maybe do an Auto in it. Would be good for Mother/Clones... but I would go crazy... and have a perpetual grow that I couldn't handle in my 3x3 right now. When I move, and I can expand my grow, I will definitely use it for a mother/clone chamber. I guess we'll just see if he will let me get it. I don't wanna pay 250 for it, and I don't wanna pay for it right now, i wanna use it, and see if it is even gonna really be worth it. He has been sittin on it for over a month, his uncle told him to sell it for him. 

I'm like... "let me use it for a month, and see if I like it... If I do... then you can have some of my harvest from the girls that are flowering right now... " we'll see what he says. I just want a new toy... lol.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Dec 20, 2011)

Amber, you must be very happy and proud of this grow! They all sure look great! Are these all in your tent? What size was that again? I just mite have to consider that for my next grow. You go girl! GG


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 21, 2011)

daaaaaam ma

post 1229
is kickin behind 

nice work 2 or 3 weeks off hegh
you kicked em in da azz ma wit da dagga point 6 inch stelletos 

yo slayinem to def 
you on da top of yo game 

respect


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2011)

Cheezy love and merry sixmass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yes, however even certain strains will knock you out without the amber, because it is in the genetics. I dont want a false couchlock from degraded THC.


_THC, CBD, CBN, CBC, CBG and about 80 other chemicals are all in a class of compounds known as cannabinoids, found in abundance in the cannabis plant. Cannabinoids are responsible for many of the effects of cannabis consumption and have important therapeutic benefits._

*Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol or (THC)* is a psychoactive cannabinoid responsible for many of the effects experienced by the cannabis user. 
Mild to moderate pain relief, relaxation, insomnia and appetite stimulation.
THC has been demonstrated to have anti-depressant effects.
The majority of strains range from 12-21% THC with very potent and carefully prepared strains reaching even higher. Average THC potency is about 16-17% in Northern CA.
Recent research that suggests patients with a pre-disposition to schizophrenia and anxiety disorders should avoid high-THC cannabis.

*Cannabidiol or (CBD)* occurs in many strains, at low levels, <1%. In rare cases, CBD can be the dominant cannabinoid, as high as 15% by weight. Popular CBD-rich strains (>4% CBD) include Sour Tsunami, Harlequin and Cannatonic.
It can provide relief for chronic pain due to muscle spasticity, convulsions and inflammation. Offering relief for patients with MS, Fibromyalgia and Epilepsy.
Some researchers feel it provides effective relief from anxiety-related disorders.
CBD has also been shown to inhibit cancer cell growth when injected into breast and brain tumors in combination with THC.

*Cannabinol or (CBN)*is an oxidative degradation product of THC. It may result from improper storage or curing and extensive processing, such as when making concentrates. It is usually formed when THC is exposed to UV light and oxygen over time.
CBN has some psychoactive properties, about 10% of the strength of THC. 
CBN is thought by researchers to enhance the dizziness and disorientation users of cannabis may experience.
It may cause feelings of grogginess and has been shown to reduce heart rate.

*Cannabichromene or (CBC)*is a rare, non-psychoactive cannabinoid, usually found at low levels (<1%) when present.
Research conducted has shown CBC has anti-depressant effects, 10x those of CBD.
CBC has also been shown to improve the pain-relieving effects of THC.
Studies have demonstrated that CBC has sedative effects, promoting relaxation.

*Cannabigerol or (CBG)*is a non-psychoactive cannabinoid. It is commonly found in cannabis. CBG-acid is the precursor to both THC-acid and CBD-acid in the plant usually found at low levels (<1%) when present.
Researchers have demonstrated both pain relieving and inflammation reducing effects.
CBG reduces intraocular pressure, associated with glaucoma.
CBG has been shown to have antibiotic properties and to inhibit platelet aggregation, which slows the rate of blood clotting.

Dr. Amber IMO some people confuse the effect of degraded THC ( CBN) with the desired effect of CBD which has narcotic pain relieving abilities. If you want a strain that will take care of pain, Look into these new strains with high CBD content.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

awesome billcollector. nice post. 
i like to have strains that have different medicinal properties for many of my health issues. 
do you know of a good CBC strain, as the literature mentions it being RARE. 
what is your favorite strain and why?

for campy, this is my phototron with my Super Lemon Haze in it. I new very little about growing at the time but was able to get some really potent herb off this girl. The possiblities are endless with the tron.lol.. I one day would like to grow another one plant in her.. maybe a nice fat bubblegum. an auto would be wonderful too.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 21, 2011)

Just plain ol' big fat *DAMN!*




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> for campy, this is my phototron with my Super Lemon Haze in it.


----------



## ohmy (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow doc you have all kinds of toys lol. Sucks we are 1000's of miles away. As i would love to chill and catch a tan in one of ur set ups along with all the diffrent flavers u have


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 21, 2011)

What's this " Tron Legacy "
Look's like a handy piece of kit Doc. How's thing's anyway mate! Its been some week, trying to get sorted and visiting the Fam. i wont see over Christmas. Went looking for a new toy for myself too. I used to love riding dirt bike's when i was a lad, so going to get one today and try get my eldest interested in something other than X-Box !!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 21, 2011)

So was this a Bx2 seed Ambz. ? Or the Bx2 x d.p.q that D mistakenly made another gem. I can see some color coming through in you'r fan's. Pic 7 i think. But another impressed customer on how 12/12 work's out for you! I'm deffo going to throw a couple seedling's in 12/12 just for the fun of it 


Nice job Doc.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

ohmy said:


> Wow doc you have all kinds of toys lol. Sucks we are 1000's of miles away. As i would love to chill and catch a tan in one of ur set ups along with all the diffrent flavers u have


whats poppin ohmy! how are things a growing? got any new babies sproutin yet. The tron was my first growing unit. I will never forget the day she arrived. I put her together piece by piece and she has done me proud. Your funny .. yeah the only tan you will catch around these grey gloomy parts is from my tent lights. the days are short now.and yes it sucks you are so very far away my friend. but i send you good vibes and i know you will be growing some dank bubonic chronic very soon. take it easy 


Cindyguygrower said:


> What's this " Tron Legacy "
> Look's like a handy piece of kit Doc. How's thing's anyway mate! Its been some week, trying to get sorted and visiting the Fam. i wont see over Christmas. Went looking for a new toy for myself too. I used to love riding dirt bike's when i was a lad, so going to get one today and try get my eldest interested in something other than X-Box !!!!!


The tron is a space aged growing machine that landed in my back yard a couple years ago. I had a first encounter of the space muffin of the first kinda sending electricity through my body like a soaring cerebral high. Then i was slowly tranported up to the space ship and wisked away. Once aboard the mother ship, after being tested for my green thumb for botanical garden use they showed me there futuristic space aged machine for growing the rasta. 
Once they were through with me .. i begged them to beam me back to earth with the machine. the granted my wish under one condition .. that i use it for all the god bearing seeds on gods beautiful earth. So still till this day i uphold thier code and grow the best possible weed i possibley can. 
na noo na noo shazbuzz.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

HaHa, you've got funky mind Ambz. " Once they were through with me "


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

na noo na noo, lmao!!!! That's when comedy and sci-fi were at it's best eh! Goo dold Robin Williams.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

DST said:


> na noo na noo, lmao!!!! That's when comedy and sci-fi were at it's best eh! Goo dold Robin Williams.


I am not going to lie but I watched it all the time!!!


----------



## ohmy (Dec 22, 2011)

chronic is lil babie's now, Both cracked in 24 hours, and soon will be going into party cups under the T5 for a few weeks.I filled the tent with auto's. Thought I would lose a few beans to no grems lol, second time with 100% germ again, Guess i should not bitch,but i did think a few would not make it and i would have room to crack others. The blue berry I saved for the water farm is not doing good  will give her a few more days befor i pull the plug. Few more weeks the flower room should be all cleaned up to kick everything but the autos in there. I will post some pictures up soon as things get cleaned up a lil. lol ..So looking forward to filling the flower area up with some good flavors ....>..OhMY


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whats poppin ohmy! how are things a growing? got any new babies sproutin yet. The tron was my first growing unit. I will never forget the day she arrived. I put her together piece by piece and she has done me proud. Your funny .. yeah the only tan you will catch around these grey gloomy parts is from my tent lights. the days are short now.and yes it sucks you are so very far away my friend. but i send you good vibes and i know you will be growing some dank bubonic chronic very soon. take it easy
> 
> The tron is a space aged growing machine that landed in my back yard a couple years ago. I had a first encounter of the space muffin of the first kinda sending electricity through my body like a soaring cerebral high. Then i was slowly tranported up to the space ship and wisked away. Once aboard the mother ship, after being tested for my green thumb for botanical garden use they showed me there futuristic space aged machine for growing the rasta.
> Once they were through with me .. i begged them to beam me back to earth with the machine. the granted my wish under one condition .. that i use it for all the god bearing seeds on gods beautiful earth. So still till this day i uphold thier code and grow the best possible weed i possibley can.
> na noo na noo shazbuzz.


And you say I trip YOU out, lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 22, 2011)

> The tron is a space aged growing machine that landed in my back yard a couple years ago. I had a first encounter of the space muffin of the first kinda sending electricity through my body like a soaring cerebral high. Then i was slowly tranported up to the space ship and wisked away. Once aboard the mother ship, after being tested for my green thumb for botanical garden use they showed me there futuristic space aged machine for growing the rasta.
> Once they were through with me .. i begged them to beam me back to earth with the machine. the granted my wish under one condition .. that i use it for all the god bearing seeds on gods beautiful earth. So still till this day i uphold thier code and grow the best possible weed i possibley can.
> na noo na noo shazbuzz.


you got a cartoon mind -ma

very entertaining 

but is dat you in da pic or whut 

i need to know who im spankin it to


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

Morning Doc. Just in to say i got that update done atlast lol, in meantime here's one i know you like 

Cherry Cheese x Liver's
http://






Catch you soon 

cindr's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you got a cartoon mind -ma
> 
> very entertaining
> 
> ...


yes it is me. its jennifer aniston. and if you have that cool new trichoscope of yours handy and put on the extra XXX zoom lens .lol. you will see that i, jen,. am really wearing crotchless panties under my cosmopolitin skirt. how do you like that?



Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning Doc. Just in to say i got that update done atlast lol, in meantime here's one i know you like
> 
> Cherry Cheese x Liver's
> http://
> ...


yeah boy u know it! santa has been good to you lad. have fun with your new dirt bike. May sure you kick up plenty of high speed dust.

bubblebomb pRon up next for you m8


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

Thats some Frosty Fire Cindyguy....Nice work!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Thats some Frosty Fire Cindyguy....Nice work!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Thank's man! Just wish this run did'nt have to be rushed and the tent would be "Packing" by now, but we got to be gratefull for what we got eh!, Ant there's allway's more time. Next one should be better now i know ivw got my set-up running o.k and a small Veg. cab to bring them up. " Bring on the new year!!! "


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2011)

BUBBLEBOMB 75 th day 12/12 from seed. 
after a good flush this past weekend, i fed once again. 20 ml/gallon Hesi Coco, 8ml/gal Hammerhead, 5ml/gal CalMag. 
She is packing on a lot more wieght. 
I have had to string up her side branches due to the heavy wieght. I took some hemp string and wrapped it around her body. i tied her up like i was lass"O"ing a doggie.
How much longer? lol....... is that foxtailing i see? 













The tent in full bloom. Isnt it beautiful.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Thank's man! Just wish this run did'nt have to be rushed and the tent would be "Packing" by now, but we got to be gratefull for what we got eh!, Ant there's allway's more time. Next one should be better now i know ivw got my set-up running o.k and a small Veg. cab to bring them up. " Bring on the new year!!! "


Thats good, and you got some nice ass plants for a rush job!!! I been wanting to get my paws on some Dog....I am shutting down after the winter grow because I dont like growing in the Summer months. I plan on going on a full bedroom as my next grow and not a 4'x4' that I have now. Still small but its what comes out of it that counts!!! LOL

EDIT: There is another strain I want to get my paws on...Bubblebomb!!! Damn sis you are doing good work!!! Almost there...

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2011)

hi bkb, when i harvest if i get any seeds ouwtta them i will send you some.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Thats good, and you got some nice ass plants for a rush job!!! I been wanting to get my paws on some Dog....I am shutting down after the winter grow because I dont like growing in the Summer months. I plan on going on a full bedroom as my next grow and not a 4'x4' that I have now. Still small but its what comes out of it that counts!!! LOL
> 
> EDIT: There is another strain I want to get my paws on...Bubblebomb!!! Damn sis you are doing good work!!! Almost there...
> 
> ...


Amen to that man!
Aye, you'll love the DOG Kush. The Fresh Lem. Funk with the added Fuel give's it a taste and smell i can only remember of when i used to go to the Dam Year's ago! Its K.O Couch-lock aswell so that help's lol, but grow's well, let's you know when she's had enough and finnishe's 8-9 week's. I regard it as one of my clone only's, even with a few other bean's, i would'nt let this go as much as any. This is my 4rt run and MAN can't i wait on her coming ready!


Morning Ambz. Some nice shot's there! Tent looks awsome  Those Bubblebomb's do look good! Nice and Phat


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I am hoping for some extra Xmas chee$e so I can buy some...Money is tight right now cause of the holidays, got to take care of the kids 1st, last and always!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Well I am hoping for some extra Xmas chee$e so I can buy some...Money is tight right now cause of the holidays, got to take care of the kids 1st, last and always!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I hear ya' Man! I was a member here and growing year's before i got a tent and proper set-up. This is my first run in the new home, but they seem to like it 

Later, got a wakening Baby, and Hyped 13 year old getting up!
Have a good Christmas BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Well I am hoping for some extra Xmas chee$e so I can buy some...Money is tight right now cause of the holidays, got to take care of the kids 1st, last and always!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Ill just give you one of mine when you are ready to grow it


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 23, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> I hear ya' Man! I was a member here and growing year's before i got a tent and proper set-up. This is my first run in the new home, but they seem to like it
> 
> Later, got a wakening Baby, and Hyped 13 year old getting up!
> Have a good Christmas BKB


Same to you and your family, be safe!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## del66666 (Dec 23, 2011)

loving your work ambernooski...........still got a while to go........looking top notch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2011)

what up ambs!? that thing in the phototron 5000 looks crazy! i like it though look bonkers mind?! the buble bomb looks as good as del's pretty much a carbon copy! 

have yourself a merry crimbo! and an awesome new year pet!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks delboy ,the bb's looking a little crispy as of last night. the end is near.i think they need another flusharooo this chrimbo eve.

hey donnie, just got back from the gym. always so much wierdness there. some girl in the locker room had to show me a tattoo on her ass of a heart with an ex boyfriends name inked out over it... and then pointed out her tramp stamp above it... people are so strange. kinda creeped me out. couldnt get out of there fast enough.. lol.. 
it will be nice to relax on a three day weekend, smoke some good herb and chill out. no big plans as family are 3000 miles away at the closest.. (thank god) lol
i actually look foward to the holidays for some solitude and peace . maybe some fun outdoors activites.

I tired to order some seeds from marijuana.seed.nl... 
i would not recommend this seed company. 
I had a bad experience. 
my credit card was declined. 
I then recieved a phone call from my credit card bank company telling me a fraudulent purchase might have just taken place. 
When the order was placed both the marijiana.seeds.nl company tried to pull the money but ALSO some gift store in LONDON! 
I very thankful my bank credit card company was able to detect this scandalous transaction and not allow it to go through. damn
that was a bummer. i wanted them bubblegum seeds for the new year. 

peace and merry chritmas happy new year to you to! i hope the new year brings happiness prosperity and big fat buds for you all!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2011)

I have been looking for a rain bucket. I have had no luck at all. Home depot and Lowes dont stock it this time of year. 
I think it will be so much easier if i get one and put it in my garage and fill it up with water frin my hose instead of hauling water to and from my house to my garage.
hopefully some small business in the area has one.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have been looking for a rain bucket. I have had no luck at all. Home depot and Lowes dont stock it this time of year.
> I think it will be so much easier if i get one and put it in my garage and fill it up with water frin my hose instead of hauling water to and from my house to my garage.
> hopefully some small business in the area has one.


look on craigslist. many people sell 30-50 gallon rain barrels, or even blue food safe barrels. I know out here around me, there is a guy that sells the 50 gallon blue barrels for only 25 bux, but you gotta pick em up. just a thought


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks delboy ,the bb's looking a little crispy as of last night. the end is near.i think they need another flusharooo this chrimbo eve.
> 
> hey donnie, just got back from the gym. always so much wierdness there. some girl in the locker room had to show me a tattoo on her ass of a heart with an ex boyfriends name inked out over it... and then pointed out her tramp stamp above it... people are so strange. kinda creeped me out. couldnt get out of there fast enough.. lol..
> it will be nice to relax on a three day weekend, smoke some good herb and chill out. no big plans as family are 3000 miles away at the closest.. (thank god) lol
> ...


I have always had great success with attitude...


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 24, 2011)

just have to say it... 


<------ See my ass tattoo? lol... seriously... that is my ass.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice! I'm getting a Club 600 Badge  How Do C.U.DOG !

Have a Good one when it come's Ambz.

cgg


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2011)

hahah, yeah im im getting a club 6OO tattoo on one ass cheek and a 1212 from seed rocks on da other. and then im going to become a stripper and make lots of money.lol

what is your tattoo of camper? i cant make it out.lol.nice ass.lol. A male ass is way over due on this site which seems tobe dominated by big female ass avitars everywhere. thanks for steppin up and giving the audience what it really wants. lmao

thank you for the suggestion looking on craigs list.. i also ordered this one from ace if i dont find one cheaprer on craigs list. I prefer to get one new.. never know what has been in the barrell.lol..
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3336586&kw=rain+barrel&origkw=rain+barrel&searchId=54248870884#showReviews
its coming in on Thursday. I cant wait!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 24, 2011)

The tattoo is of Disco Pizza... it is a cartoon Dolomite disco dancin' with a pizza in his hand. 

Disco Pizza is an exclusive pizza vendor @ Nelson Ledges Quarry Park (where Camp UnderDog originated), they make the best pizza... stuffed crust with sauce... just... fantastic... can't find pizza like that anywhere. Anyways, I go campin @ NLQP a few times a year... normally for Ekoostik Hookah, and Badfish shows. While there, I spend about 20-50 bucks a weekend just on their pizza. Then I found out... if you get a Disco Pizza tattoo... even if it just says "Disco Pizza Rocks" you get free pizza for life.

Well, I thought about it, and decided that if I was gonna do it... it had to be original. Me and my ex both got the same tattoo on our ass cheeks. We broke up a few weeks later. Anyways... it's great to go down there... trippin hippies dancin to live music on the beach... and here i come to the vendor RIGHT next to the stage, and flash my ass, and walk away with a pizza pie. It's great... I have watched soooo many hippies try to do the same thing... show their ass and get pizza... not knowing about the tattoo. Even set people up to do it... with them not knowing about my tattoo. The vendor keeps a camera next to the window now... to catch the random ass shots. It's funny to watch the people walking away after showing their ass, and not having any pizza. Reverend Brownie (the vendor) loves it!

So ya, that's the story behind my ass tattoo... hope you enjoyed it. After Christmas I will display another tattoo...

The only bad part... is NLQP is about a 4 hour drive from me, the vendor is only there on the weekends with live music, and that only happens from April til Oct... so... half the year I don't get to show it... so... had to show it this week... just because.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks delboy ,the bb's looking a little crispy as of last night. the end is near.i think they need another flusharooo this chrimbo eve.
> 
> hey donnie, just got back from the gym. always so much wierdness there. some girl in the locker room had to show me a tattoo on her ass of a heart with an ex boyfriends name inked out over it... and then pointed out her tramp stamp above it... people are so strange. kinda creeped me out. couldnt get out of there fast enough.. lol..
> it will be nice to relax on a three day weekend, smoke some good herb and chill out. no big plans as family are 3000 miles away at the closest.. (thank god) lol
> ...


yeah they come from london................ive used them countless times.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2011)

LMAO..campy..that is so fuckin awesome! thanks for sharing your ass and that very funny story with me. how ironic someone else flashed their ass tattoo to me today too. I never expected this chirtmas eve to be so full of asses.
i will be looking foward to next weeks tattoo. disco pizza rocks!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2011)

delboy, maybe they just wanna rip off the americans? i cant risk it. too shady from my end.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> delboy, maybe they just wanna rip off the americans? i cant risk it. too shady from my end.


im sure it was some mistake but hey the bubblegum from there aint that hot as a rule.......


----------



## ohmy (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## machnak (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 25, 2011)

*

&#9834; &#9835;​Merry Christmas to Me... I got a Topsy Turvy... Now I'm growin Super Lemon Haze... and it's upside down and crazy...

&#9834; &#9835;

Pics and Update on 600!
​​
​​
*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2011)

hahaha, i love this picture. thanks ohmy. hope you guys had a beauitis chrmbo
i mean this dear really looks alive.. see the watery eyes and nose.. that must be some good dank shit ohmy. i wonder if thats the same dear that ate all of gotens crop.. ahahah, shes on the loose ..from south carolina up the east coast.....watch out.lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

Back to work tomorrow, fuckKKKKKK!!!!! Hope you had an enjoyable Christmas!!! Now its time to bring the new year in...

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2011)

still swelling, both strains are foxtailing, the exo very distinctively.
so im still feeding. i do have leaf damage but dont give a fuck at this point the buds look great and im pleased with the overall condition of the plants. 
so how
much longer? lol


exodus cheese backcross..





bubblebombs smell soooooo amazing. the sweet smell of grape bubblegum is intoxicting. 

each of the bubblebomgs have a different appearance. one has that distictive bubblegum boxy cola appearance. and seems to smell the sweetest right now.

bubblebombs.


View attachment 1956822this is a photo of bubblegum.







pineapple chunk 

really starting to take off now. these tiny smartpots arent holding back these girls from turning into monsters. the wonderful skinny sativas are so pretty. im really glad i planted these in these small pots. they want to be trees for sure. The intense exhaust that i had pulling crushed the side of one of the girls. I adjusted the pressure down . 










The reaper is lookin in.


----------



## ohmy (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol Yeah he sure tasted good lol, Guy that did the mount did a great job. I will keep ya updated on how the lil ones are doing. Now that Xmas is over and i gave out some yummie presents to a few people I should be able to get more stuff to improve my lil garden a lil. Just toped round 2 today that will veg until the bag seed is done. I used the tops for clones, see if they take. Hope someday I can get my garden to look like the one you have...Thanks again for all the kind words and inspiration


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

I would recommend taking some of those lower big fan leaves off. But thats me, I defoliate my plants after 6 weeks of flowering!!! 

Here is an example of what I am talking about:

View attachment 1956946

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Back to work tomorrow, fuckKKKKKK!!!!! Hope you had an enjoyable Christmas!!! Now its time to bring the new year in...
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


yeah i hear you. 3 days sure as shit aint any real holiday. i was just starting to unwind. but only 4 days then another 3 days. Im going to take it as easy as possible this week. got any plans for new years eve? 


ohmy said:


> Lol Yeah he sure tasted good lol, Guy that did the mount did a great job. I will keep ya updated on how the lil ones are doing. Now that Xmas is over and i gave out some yummie presents to a few people I should be able to get more stuff to improve my lil garden a lil. Just toped round 2 today that will veg until the bag seed is done. I used the tops for clones, see if they take. Hope someday I can get my garden to look like the one you have...Thanks again for all the kind words and inspiration


are you going to make thc deer jerky out of her? that would be pretty cool. it didnt take me too too long to get here today. a have been on riu for a year now and im starting to get the hang of things. its dedication, practice, being observant, taking notes about what worked well and what didnt, trying different products, methods, experimenting, ... you know seeing what works best for you and trying to develp good healthy routines for the plants. And if you dont have too much going on in your life and you can be consistant about things then you can stay on top of things and things will work out well. Try to organize your time and have fun. I look foward to seeing your garden soon. take it easy


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 26, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> The tattoo is of Disco Pizza... it is a cartoon Dolomite disco dancin' with a pizza in his hand.
> 
> Disco Pizza is an exclusive pizza vendor @ Nelson Ledges Quarry Park (where Camp UnderDog originated), they make the best pizza... stuffed crust with sauce... just... fantastic... can't find pizza like that anywhere. Anyways, I go campin @ NLQP a few times a year... normally for Ekoostik Hookah, and Badfish shows. While there, I spend about 20-50 bucks a weekend just on their pizza. Then I found out... if you get a Disco Pizza tattoo... even if it just says "Disco Pizza Rocks" you get free pizza for life.
> 
> ...


This made me laugh

Do not come to Nelson Ledges if you plan to use, buy, or sell illicit substances. Portage County sheriff officers will arrest you and this is a felony.*


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah sitting at home and chopping a plant! Those are my plans! LOL New Years to me means more years on my age! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2011)

hey bkb, i hear you. i figure if she dosent want the leaves she will shed them off.. im going to be taking a lot of leafless photos her last week before harvest.. im looking forward to taking those. stripping her naked and killing her. and eating and smoking her. the new year is looking mighty good broski.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> This made me laugh
> 
> Do not come to Nelson Ledges if you plan to use, buy, or sell illicit substances. Portage County sheriff officers will arrest you and this is a felony.*


Ya, in the last two years, they have actually had sheriff's there, and there are like... cop tents and Department of National Security tents in the park... but still when you are with phamily...


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

Here you go, before its too late....



Peace

BKB


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2011)

Are the exodus cheese bc the jake blues cheese? if so id take em at 9 an half weeks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Mr. Westy . I dont remember. DST would know. 
thanks for the heads up. I hope you and LGP and baby and kitty had fun this past weekend.

drawings in progress.. a 12/12 drawing and a waterfarm drawing. lol..my 2 worlds. light it up, blaze it up this week. its been a good year! next year will be even better~!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Those are beautiful Amber!!

So much detail


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks bc99. I really really really like the photo of the pepe le skunk that you posted in BKB journal. i think i will do that one next. maybe with a little color , got to showoff those purple pistils. so totally bitchin. i am super excited to grow her next year.


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

nah mate, they come from the DPQ male.


mr west said:


> Are the exodus cheese bc the jake blues cheese? if so id take em at 9 an half weeks.


Ambs, I would still be feeding them. There are still white hairs sticking up on end. Over the next few days-week they should all start to curl in and then watch them puff even more, then flush and you are good to go.

Even looks like you got a bit of the purpl in the leaves. And don't worry about how the leaves looks, keep them going....

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2011)

then probably not then ambs, I was thinkin they was the ones u got for ur second place in the phot comp


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 27, 2011)

Ambz I was just going to ask if you ever use any color with those types of drawings your pumping out? I have a old school portfolio of alot of Graffiti work! Your pictures are the bomb!!!

How many days have you been 12/12 with your plants???

Peace

BKB


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 27, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BUBBLEBOMB 75 th day 12/12 from seed.
> after a good flush this past weekend, i fed once again. 20 ml/gallon Hesi Coco, 8ml/gal Hammerhead, 5ml/gal CalMag.
> She is packing on a lot more wieght.
> I have had to string up her side branches due to the heavy wieght. I took some hemp string and wrapped it around her body. i tied her up like i was lass"O"ing a doggie.
> ...


Oooooooo..... I can't WAIT to get my hands on my bubblebomb seeds!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2011)

DST said:


> nah mate, they come from the DPQ male.
> 
> 
> Ambs, I would still be feeding them. There are still white hairs sticking up on end. Over the next few days-week they should all start to curl in and then watch them puff even more, then flush and you are good to go.
> ...


thanks dstski.. i will do that then. i will look for those visuals. the curling white pistils and the puffing.and then the flushing.


mr west said:


> then probably not then ambs, I was thinkin they was the ones u got for ur second place in the phot comp


up next round. looking foward to it.


bekindbud said:


> Ambz I was just going to ask if you ever use any color with those types of drawings your pumping out? I have a old school portfolio of alot of Graffiti work! Your pictures are the bomb!!!
> 
> How many days have you been 12/12 with your plants???
> 
> ...


ive been at 1212 with these girls now for about 80 days. i do color. i have problems with color that i need to address.lol.. 
can i see some of your graffitti old school artwork please? i will post a couple of my abstract color paintings for you to see. 


Bluejeans said:


> Oooooooo..... I can't WAIT to get my hands on my bubblebomb seeds!


i can totally understand why. awesome strain. im going to try to reveg my one monster and i will pop a few more next round i think. i will look forward to seeing you grow your bubblebombs. im super happy you won them.


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2011)

I was thinking of calling em sour cheese, cus they smell like gone off fruit in flower lol, with a cheese stank.


----------



## joey555 (Dec 27, 2011)

*AMBER-* *HAPPY HOLIDAYS, AND THANX 4 THE CARD....IT'S SITTING RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE PLASMA!
*
*I TRUST U HAD A GREAT HOLIDAY!!!!! BEST WISHES.................................joey*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2011)

mr westy that stentch sounds nasty .. i hope it doesnt taste like that when i shcmoke it. what the high like anyways.? 

JOEY! Happy Holidays. im glad you like that card. we had fun signing them and sending them out. but i accidently didnt put the correct postage on all the international ones and i dont think they made it .. did they .? it was funny. we got really stoned .. and filled them all out.. licked all the envelopes then ready to post them and all the envelopes popped open because there wasnt like any glue on them! i guess they were kinda cheaply made. haha.. i was laughing so hard it was hysterical. so i had to use elmers glue to shut them closed.. did you notice how bizarre that looked when you went to open it? 
i was just getting chillaxed when the back to work grind reappeared. looks like a light work week though. hope you and your family are well. cheers amber


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2011)

Im only bout 5-6 weeks into flower, it defo smells as potent as the exo. It has three of the uks clone onlys init psychosis and livers/blues aand exo cheese


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im only bout 5-6 weeks into flower, it defo smells as potent as the exo. It has three of the uks clone onlys init psychosis and livers/blues aand exo cheese


ill be over to check it out westers.. 3 uk clones only sounds mighty impressive to me.I think you have a winning combination there. if that isnt some pOTEnt dank i dont know what would be. SOUR CHEEze for the cannabis GOLD cup next year! see you there.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## joey555 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mr westy that stentch sounds nasty .. i hope it doesnt taste like that when i shcmoke it. what the high like anyways.?
> 
> JOEY! Happy Holidays. im glad you like that card. we had fun signing them and sending them out. but i accidently didnt put the correct postage on all the international ones and i dont think they made it .. did they .? it was funny. we got really stoned .. and filled them all out.. licked all the envelopes then ready to post them and all the envelopes popped open because there wasnt like any glue on them! i guess they were kinda cheaply made. haha.. i was laughing so hard it was hysterical. so i had to use elmers glue to shut them closed.. did you notice how bizarre that looked when you went to open it?
> i was just getting chillaxed when the back to work grind reappeared. looks like a light work week though. hope you and your family are well. cheers amber


*
Well idk about the international cards but mine was great! thanx, btw- i didn't notice anything bizzare, but what i did notice was an uncanny amount of GUILT WASHING OVER ME--AS I THOUGT.......DAMM I DIDN'T SEND NO CARDS  SORRY.

*_*BUT I DID HAVE SOMETHING BETTER POSSIBLY IN MIND! *_


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

right on joseph. 
the video insert has been upgraded. just cut and paste. no wierd replaceing wit youtube anymore! yeah!
[video=youtube_share;_5Fmvkz_nT0]http://youtu.be/_5Fmvkz_nT0[/video]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 28, 2011)

im liken the new art 
jane jetson where is yo clothes george is not gona be happy about dis

guy in my av wants to take jane through sum exercises


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 28, 2011)

I have about 8 books from 1985 to 1994, here are a few from 1994....I also have those old school projector slide of pictures I did on trains and walls in the public. I got in a lot of trouble when I was younger for Spray painting and my mom told me to do it in books and not walls.



Not the greatest compared to these kids nowadays!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 28, 2011)

nice work B im impressed 

neva compare yoself 
we all have sumtin to say 
some say it louder then others 
sum can sing 
most hard core heads 
like us got a little art or a little music 
sum da lucky onez got bof of dem


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks D!!! I have dabbled in a lot of things in life, thats how we learn. One thing I know for a fact is I am a lucky just like all of us who grow MARIJUANA!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 28, 2011)

thats cuse we doin his work spreadin luv 
we not clockin hustling bags on da corner 
they get diff tretment from the creator


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> thats cuse we doin his work spreadin luv
> we not clockin hustling bags on da corner
> they get diff tretment from the creator


i love the way you said that...


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I have about 8 books from 1985 to 1994, here are a few from 1994....I also have those old school projector slide of pictures I did on trains and walls in the public. I got in a lot of trouble when I was younger for Spray painting and my mom told me to do it in books and not walls.
> 
> View attachment 1960138View attachment 1960163View attachment 1960173View attachment 1960176View attachment 1960151
> 
> ...


Nice stuff! I really like that last one.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you blue!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I have about 8 books from 1985 to 1994, here are a few from 1994....I also have those old school projector slide of pictures I did on trains and walls in the public. I got in a lot of trouble when I was younger for Spray painting and my mom told me to do it in books and not walls.
> 
> View attachment 1960138View attachment 1960163View attachment 1960173View attachment 1960176View attachment 1960151
> 
> ...


i dig your style man. lets do a collaboration. send it to me to finish. I Love that hawaiian punch man. 
its really cool when people post thier art on my journals. It gives me so much inspiration. I just watched another vincent van gogh movie recently, so inspirational ..what a tormented soul...poor vinny..
. You have talent bro, like dweezeiy always says .. tap into it and let the energy flow. 
I am concidering adding some cartoon like thingys to my drawing. I have been working with cartoon figures for a long time now. the past few drawings i did contained NONe. I miss doing them and im going to draw them again soon. thanks for showing your art work. 
I will expect one post a week of a few pages out of your books from here on in bro. 
peace
DAT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

PINEAPPLE CHUNK.
SUPER SMALL ONE GALLON SMARTPOTS holding HUGE SATIVA TREES THAT NEED A LOT OF WATER NOW.
VERY IMPRESSED WITH THESE GIRLS. easy to grow, these girls have had no nute issues at all this entire grow. 
they will finish last.they will be potent. i can not wait to smoke this!




BUBBLEBOMBS. BELOWBUBBLEBOMBS BUBBLEBOMBS such a great name . 
ARE THESE DONE YET? LEAVES ARE DRYING AND BECOMING MORE DAMAGED ON THE TIPS SO I FLUSHED THE 2 LARGE GIRLS IN THE AIRPOTS LAST NIGHT. THE ONE IN THE SMARTPOT SEEMS TO BE LESS MATURE.
most lower buds seems to have matured by pisil browning , the top ones still swelling. If i flush now can i harvest new years eve?lol 












I WILL SHOW THE CHEESES TOMORROW. THEY ARE STILL PISTIL GROWING AND FOXTAILING 

im going to be turning my grow area/art studio/garage into a tropical beach like setting. lol. I ordered a really cool tropical beach poster that im going to use for a killer photo op for harvest pictures.
The rain barrell is to be coming in today.. perfect timing for dealing with the massive amounts of water i will be needed to flush.

wow, its almost over and i dont want to say goodbye to my best plants ever in my entire life.
have a wonderful rest of the year. 
later 
amber


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

They all look amazing Dr.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow Ambz! They look amazing! and still going strong, I love it. You are gonna be set for a minute! LoL.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

... and let me know when you want the story of this tattoo... it's definately not as entertaining, but it is a little funny...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice work ma 
looks very bountyful 
im sure you cant wait to reap what you have sown

enjoy your work 

not sure if i would trust 

Robert Nesta Marley Jr in there alone wit em 


1Luv 


[video=youtube;cp-6g_CdpJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp-6g_CdpJs[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks so much for the kind words. BC99 and dweezie, cAmp... you guys are always an inspiration to me. 

underdoggie, please tell me all about your tattoo. 
i wanted to thank you for helpin me remember all about my favorite cartoon as a little girl. 
It was underdog. i would pretend to be sick all the time so i could stay home and watch it. 
do you recognize who my avitar is?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

*Simon Bar Sinister**,* voiced by Allen Swift, is a mad scientist with a voice reminiscent of Lionel Barrymore. He has an assistant named Cad Lackey. A "Barre Sinister" is a diagonal line, running from top right to bottom left on medieval family crests, indicating the person is a bastard by birth; this was a clever inside joke typical of animation writing at the time.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks so much for the kind words. BC99 and dweezie, cAmp... you guys are always an inspiration to me.
> 
> underdoggie, please tell me all about your tattoo.
> i wanted to thank you for helpin me remember all about my favorite cartoon as a little girl.
> ...


Well Ambz, the story goes like this... again, the setting is Nelson Ledges, and me and my buddy Flea are sittin around the campfire thinking of messed up things to yell @ the top of our lungs... like 

"Nitrous Brownies! 2 for 5!" and "Anthrax in a jar! $20 a gram!" just being belligerent @ 2am. Well... out of nowhere someone screams "Two in the pink!" and someone else a campsite over yells "One in the stink!" and my buddy Flea and like six others from all around scream out... "The Shocker!" It was awesome. Well, Flea decides then and there he is gonna get a tattoo of the shocker... and gets it about the size of a quarter behind his left ear a few hours later at some random tattoo guys campsite.

"Honestly..." I say "if you are going to get a tattoo that "classy" it needs to be bigger, and in an easier to view place." well... he dared me to get it bigger, and in an easier to view place. It took me almost a year... and I let my little sisters boyfriend do it for free, on the back of my neck. It is about 3 inches tall... right on the back of my neck.

I love it when people ask me what it means... if i have a gang sign on my neck. If I feel like being nice, or its someone's gramma... (i have had to explain it to my gramma...) I tell them it was supposed to be my lucky number 7 in sign language. If I really don't care... I tell them what it really is. I love doing this in public places, loud enough for multiple people to hear... and listening to the gasps. Then I follow it up with... "wanna see my ass tattoo?"


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> *Simon Bar Sinister**,* voiced by Allen Swift, is a mad scientist with a voice reminiscent of Lionel Barrymore. He has an assistant named Cad Lackey. A "Barre Sinister" is a diagonal line, running from top right to bottom left on medieval family crests, indicating the person is a bastard by birth; this was a clever inside joke typical of animation writing at the time.


Dr Sinister always gave me the creeps.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

HAHAHA, any more tattoos for next week? i have and always will be madly in love with dr. sinister
im going to get to camp under dog some day. it sounds like such a fun wild place! funny i never heard about it, i grew up in NJ and went to school in philly and pittsburgh.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAHAHA, any more tattoos for next week? i have and always will be madly in love with dr. sinister
> im going to get to camp under dog some day. it sounds like such a fun wild place! funny i never heard about it, i grew up in NJ and went to school in philly and pittsburgh.


I have three other tattoos... not such funny stories behind them... just lessons learned. Of course I have an Underdog tattoo... I may showcase one in a few days... for now I am looking for my brothers artwork... and some of mine, and showcase them for ya....


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ambz, I noticed something about your 3 Bubblebombs. 2 are in airpots and 1 in a smart pot, is it me or the two Airpot plants are obviously larger than the one in a Smart pot. Do you think Airpots are better than Smart pots cause the sizes show it. Now I know they are all 12/12 from seed and they are not clones so each plant has its own way of growing but by the looks of the it I would say Airpots out do the Smart pots. I might have to try one and do a side by side by side with a regular plastic container, smart pot and air pot with clones from the same plant. 

Thank you for the kind words lady....

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 29, 2011)

when sweet poly is in trouble i am not slow its hip hip hip an away i go 

i never seen that show before LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I have three other tattoos... not such funny stories behind them... just lessons learned. Of course I have an Underdog tattoo... I may showcase one in a few days... for now I am looking for my brothers artwork... and some of mine, and showcase them for ya....


wow, i really want to see your underdog tattoo! im thinkin about getting a Dr.Sinister tattoo now.. Im going to attempt to draw him soon.lol surrounded by marijuana leafs. or something.


bekindbud said:


> Ambz, I noticed something about your 3 Bubblebombs. 2 are in airpots and 1 in a smart pot, is it me or the two Airpot plants are obviously larger than the one in a Smart pot. Do you think Airpots are better than Smart pots cause the sizes show it. Now I know they are all 12/12 from seed and they are not clones so each plant has its own way of growing but by the looks of the it I would say Airpots out do the Smart pots. I might have to try one and do a side by side by side with a regular plastic container, smart pot and air pot with clones from the same plant.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words lady....
> 
> ...


yes, your very observant. there is quite a difference. come check out the last couple pages at least if you can in the AIRPOTS CLUB, where i have presented this very case. i will get you the link in my next post.
So yes, the bubblebombs out performed in the airpots BUT im very happy with the results of the pineapple chunks in the smartpots. i think the decision on which pot should be based on strain variety. Indicas in a larger one good,Sativas in a smaller one good. for 12/12FSR's style ....im finding through my experiments.


Dwezelitsame said:


> when sweet poly is in trouble i am not slow its hip hip hip an away i go
> 
> i never seen that show before LOL


sure you havent! so do we have a jersey connection here.. bkb, dweezie? and me... thats cool. when ever i tell people im from jersey out here. they say "i feel sorry for you" lol.. jersey has such a bad rep..i thought it was a super cool place to grow up .. i was right inbetween Philly and NYC ...about an hour away from each one. I saw some of the most amazing concerts of my life being able to access both cities so easily, amugst other fun things to do. 

are you super religious dweeezel? you talk a lot about the creator. do you mean god? i have a really funny george carlin skit on religion, i wonder if it would offend you? i find it hysterical. do you dig George Carlin?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

airpots club
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/313169-airpots-club.html


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 29, 2011)

camp ud - i guess the shocker was the last position 
maned by the tounge 

that last free hand on a nipple of your coice 
from ther just a matter of time and how sensative is the subject 
should be on the cieling in about 2 minuets 
then lukin to hold on to you


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 29, 2011)

not super religous i try to be fair and to live right

i have been through a few of the books bible - quran - and bhagavad gita (bible to hindu and hary kreshners)

i have not found a religion to i want to follow 


i liked george my kinda he was anti everything government religion not anti weed 


i do belive in some form there is a something greator then us in sum form who knows man woman -maybe even marshin 
to not step on any toes and call a name i just say creator - supposed god is a chimpanzee - im open not locked in to a concept 
an im human wit a sence of humor -not sumkind of stuffy jesus freak or bible freak


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

HOW ABOUT BEING A SUN WORSHIPER? I LIKE THAT ONE! 
CLASSIC CARLIN. MAY HE RIP...YES HE DID LIKE TO GET HIGH! HE WAS SO COOL, WISH I COULD AVE MET HIM.
HE WAS FROM NYC, LIKE SO MANY OTHER TALENTED PEOPLE I ADMIRE 

[video=youtube_share;6RT6rL2UroE]http://youtu.be/6RT6rL2UroE[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking good Ambs, the Bubblebomb looks like it could also go a bit longer though I would say.

I found this pic of my Purple exo cheese back cross surprise.






And this is roughly what you should be aiming for with the cheese....for reference, I have started giving these water only...no flush:






Peace, DST


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

these are just a few of the things my brother has given me over the past few years.










One of these is the front, one of these is the back... not sure it matters which is which.





This was my Christmas gift this year. It is painted on a piece of drywall. The very same piece of Drywall my little brother removed from his room to make a box for a grow  It's a Grateful Dead Steeley with 419 in it. My hometown's area code.





I watched him paint this one, by campfire light @ Nelson Ledges, while trippin on DMT. When he was done, he gave it to me, since I was the one that got him the DMT.





This one is actually mine. It is the design I did on a Grow-it-yourself-Scrapbook I am putting together for him, with growing MJ tips, tricks, and lessons I have learned so that he doesn't always have to call me 






This was last years Christmas Present from him... it was a nug jar... completely packed with nugs. I have lost the top to it over the last year... but still keep it cuz it's cool. More later... don't wanna clog your thread.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

VERY NICE DST! mucho gracias.the picutures are great to use as reference. im almost there but not quite. this grow has really opened my eyes to the development of some really amazing strains. man have i learned a lot! i know the bubblebombs upper buds are not there yet, bottom look very much like bottom image you presented. There leaves look so bad i feel panicy to heal or fllush her. . its ok for them to go bad at the end i guess. 
i dont think my cheeses are that purple. a rare one eh? very beautiful


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

DST said:


> And this is roughly what you should be aiming for with the cheese....for reference, I have started giving these water only...no flush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was my Cheese a few months back...



I can't find any pics after this, but she got about twice as big... i let her trichomes get to where they were noticeably amber and all the hairs had turned. She was an amazing smoke, and this little plant yielded almost 3 oz dry. This was about week 5 flower. Think she went almost 10 weeks.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;BDiXPx2OqPI]http://youtu.be/BDiXPx2OqPI[/video]

Happy Holidaze!

[video=youtube_share;T251RWqN4tk]http://youtu.be/T251RWqN4tk[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2011)

I wouldn't panic about leaves looking farked at the end....



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> VERY NICE DST! mucho gracias.the picutures are great to use as reference. im almost there but not quite. this grow has really opened my eyes to the development of some really amazing strains. man have i learned a lot! i know the bubblebombs upper buds are not there yet, bottom look very much like bottom image you presented. There leaves look so bad i feel panicy to heal or fllush her. . its ok for them to go bad at the end i guess.
> i dont think my cheeses are that purple. a rare one eh? very beautiful


frosty cheese camp-u-dog!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> *Simon Bar Sinister**,* voiced by Allen Swift, is a mad scientist with a voice reminiscent of Lionel Barrymore. He has an assistant named Cad Lackey. A "Barre Sinister" is a diagonal line, running from top right to bottom left on medieval family crests, indicating the person is a bastard by birth; this was a clever inside joke typical of animation writing at the time.


God I love tidbits like that! The old cartoons had so much more depth that this shit today... cartoons now are mindless dribble.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

Underdoggie your brother does some really trippy art. You have the wildest stories. I really like the piece he did that says "feel me" in it and has the bloody finger at the bottom with the safety pin through it. 
That particular piece reminds me of a drawing i did when i was in highschool. i drew a knive going through my hand.with all sorts of wierd emotional representations in it like he has in that one. 
The one he did tripping at the camp is super cool too.whats DMT? 
The cover you did is really awesome, do you have any more drawings? 
im looking foward to smoking the cheese, thanks for showing your cheese pictures for reference. i will wait until all the pistils turn as well.

bc99 that the cougar? going to be massive, looking super healthy and frosty. 

hi bluejeans, your video was really cool. i love your kitty cats. they do look just like gaurd cats for your garden. Im so impressed how the VK's health has impoved. i hardly recognized her. she looks great! all your plants do. and so do those cookies. 
i know what you mean about cartoons. i dont have tv just a computer and dvd player to watch movies. I love the old skool cartoons where you can tell that someone actually did them by hand, they have a raw look to them that i appreciate , easy on the eyes and witty and clever. 

have a happy new year. only 2 days left! im looking foward to bright green new year for everyone!!
cheers amber


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 30, 2011)

Aww ambs, I'm lovin the 12/12 this time around.
Much better than those skinny crazy supercropped Ktrainnugs.

Glad all is well, sorry I don'tpost often.ha
happy new year!jaha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2011)

HIGH Ambz. Hope thing's are good girl ! Keep the finger's sticky


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2011)

2 two cindys lol.. 
i remember those ktrains and how bizarre they were. i was just thinking about them the other day. those long skinny snaps.. triple supercropping . she was a real freak. i think i will smoke her later. im glad you like this grow better ci. i always appreciate your posts . Hope all is well with you 2 brotha. got any more schiskabuds left? lol
happy fukin new year

cinders i hope you have a happy new year. please let me know how the snow white and church are doing. and also has the ferry arrived yet?


----------



## C.Indica (Dec 30, 2011)

I smoked the last of that first LemonSkunk harvest.
I wentout of townduring theharvest window of my bottle clone,
I chopped hre day 62,(ambertrichomes)she was dried up on the stick somuchthat I justchopped herand jarred her.

I'd say perfect dryness,for a fluke.
The outside too crisp though.

I've got a few clones vegging, and 7 rooting.

My effin' bonsai mombit the dust while I was gone.
I'mbummed, she was such a work of art.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 31, 2011)

hegh two hugh 

happy Happy ma


----------



## joey555 (Jan 1, 2012)

_*TO *__*ALL:*__*HaP*__*pY *__*n*__*Ew*__* Y*__*eA*__*r!!!!!
*_*
best wishes.................joey.
*
*p.s. **AMBER**} I WANT A DRAAAAWWWWWING  I BUY IT! btw +rep} u deserve it.....awsome thread too...i gotta stop by more!


http://




*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;8L28aRBlwTo]http://youtu.be/8L28aRBlwTo[/video]

Hey Everyone. I hope you have a wonderful New Year!

Im in an kinda awkward situation in my garden reguarding how i should manage my next grow.
I would like to start germinating some more seeds but i dont know what i should do. Here is my situation.
I have 2 tents. 
The waterfarm tent is in flowering, The other tent is finishing off and all the girls should be done in hopefully a few weeks. 

As you can see from my video, I have 3 mini moveable scrog girls in the corner of my waterfarm tent. I would really really like to keep them there to utilize the space as much as possible. BUT im concerned that the DEEP BLUE waterfarm girl might need the entire tent to herself. 
Do you think i should get those mini moveable scrog girls out of there ASAP or do you think i should or could just let them finish off in there. It will be a tricky situation with watering, but i think i can manage if i need to..

If i move the mini scrog girls to my other tent in a couple weeks, that means i have 2 flowering tents going on at the same time which will make for a challange with some new baby plants. I will start the new seedlings in my Phototron, but space is small and i need to get them out of there after about a week or 2. Im not too keen on them going Under HPS right away.. what do you think? 

I apprecaiate your feedback very much. 

peace 





Amber


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 1, 2012)

wow im blon awy by yo vid and yo volume and scale 

you not playin around here ma 

i have no input for you im a three plant at a time soil dinasour


way behind you but i hope you get good adv and a good new year 



i ant mad at you 
cause you put me to shame 


go girl 




1Luv






.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Just movethem as required. I am forever changing my plants locations around. As far as seedlings going from phototron to hps, just do IT!!!! Give them 50% under the hps for the first few days if you are concerned, or 7 hours...Shouldn't really matter if you do a 12/12 with the seeds. Seedlings can be quite hardy things.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know, but your mature flower room looks mind-blowing.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking great for 2012!!! Tents are looking nice!

Peace

BKB


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 2, 2012)

ambs, I say just grow em. You gonna do a 12/12 from seed again? or just move those 3 to your 12/12 tent. and plant a few 12/12 from seed... they should be spaced out enough, and those canopies look pretty full.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I don't know, but your mature flower looks mind-blowing.


that's disgusting Jin, lmao......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2012)

haha, your funny dst. hi jin, bkb, dweezie, iii, delboy, and all my friends visiting , hope your hoildays were wonderful, chillaxin and fun.
ive been sick as a dog and spending time with the girls seems to make my sinus cold flu even worse. they are really takin thier sweet ass time finishing. i flushed with molassas yetereday but might feed again tomorrow. just when i think they might be done.. more new white pistils pop out in sets of like 5 out of one calayx ..its insane.

i did make some of the hash oil. heres what i did and what i got.. the glass baking pan i used wasnt ideal. i used 5 grams of lemon skunk.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 2, 2012)

nice, i bet that shit will eff you up quick


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sinus infections suck, you should medicate with edibles till you get better


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

View attachment 1972564



View attachment 1972542

pView attachment 1972562


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gorgeous. They both look amazing.


----------



## ohmy (Jan 3, 2012)

Holly shit girl.....they should pay you for them pictures. Really should put ur name on em and sell a few to the breeders of what there plants should look like....You rock......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

hahahha, thanks guys! yeah i am sooo fuckin pumped up this morning. Im feeling better, had a fuckin totally kick ass photo shoot last night with the girls. Uploaded a massive amount of gorgeous budporn that im going to blow the fuck up today. peace have a good one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;WElvEZj0Ltw]http://youtu.be/WElvEZj0Ltw[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7JUm_Y0R6Og]http://youtu.be/7JUm_Y0R6Og[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;A7sBuvjnvHI]http://youtu.be/A7sBuvjnvHI[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

oh my god the sunrise is absoluetly breathtaking right now. i havent seen the sun in about 3 weeks. ive got chills running up and down my spine looking at this glorious sunrise over the mountains, i wish you could see this.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh my god the sunrise is absoluetly breathtaking right now. i havent seen the sun in about 3 weeks. ive got chills running up and down my spine looking at this glorious sunrise over the mountains, i wish you could see this.


Hi Amber! Take a picture!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

hey gg. wish i had my camera, a video would have been perfect. 
the entire sunrise lasted approximately 15 -20 minutes. The sky was lit the color of my HPS light along with blues and pinks streaking a long narrow rectangle across the sky. STreaks of sunrays filled the sky reaching towards outerspace. The sun rays highlighted the borders of the long dark clouds in the sky above with intense fourescent orange. The dark colbolt blue mountain range with its wicked high and low peaks made for the horizon and behind it the bright cerrilian blue sky just peaking through hundreds of miles aways just pulling me so strongly there. I was there. I was here. I was blown away.
It was an amzaing show, one of hope and love and beauty and rebirth. One of a pure alien power that made me feel so happy to be alive . I was so lucky to have been able to see what i just saw. 

Its all gone now, the sky is dark and gloomy , the moment lost in memory. Im going to hang onto it for as long as i can. 

and bob sings about it. on a wednsday morning. 


[video=youtube_share;pBDVarvFqYI]http://youtu.be/pBDVarvFqYI[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2012)

exo kaaaaaaas looks awesome ambs nice colours to it too, i haven't seen many with a purp tinge to it, props!

scrog looks ready to explode & the flower tent has some reet handsome colas. 

nice gardening


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks mate, means a lot coming from a master gardener like yourself. to whom i have so much respect.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2012)

hahahah your too kind. besides your shaping up to be a damn fine gardener yourself. 

love how the purp is coming out. what are your temps like? got snow?


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey gg. wish i had my camera, a video would have been perfect.
> the entire sunrise lasted approximately 15 -20 minutes. The sky was lit the color of my HPS light along with blues and pinks streaking a long narrow rectangle across the sky. STreaks of sunrays filled the sky reaching towards outerspace. The sun rays highlighted the borders of the long dark clouds in the sky above with intense fourescent orange. The dark colbolt blue mountain range with its wicked high and low peaks made for the horizon and behind it the bright cerrilian blue sky just peaking through hundreds of miles aways just pulling me so strongly there. I was there. I was here. I was blown away.
> It was an amzaing show, one of hope and love and beauty and rebirth. One of a pure alien power that made me feel so happy to be alive . I was so lucky to have been able to see what i just saw.


You had smoked? right? ha ha ha


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh my god the sunrise is absoluetly breathtaking right now. i havent seen the sun in about 3 weeks. ive got chills running up and down my spine looking at this glorious sunrise over the mountains, i wish you could see this.


Take a picture, thats what i do when i see something I want others to see


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah your too kind. besides your shaping up to be a damn fine gardener yourself.
> 
> love how the purp is coming out. what are your temps like? got snow?


thank you thank you. i love the purple and the contrast of this plant. I love how the leaves have matured into dark and bright contrasts. 
some of the leaves are standing on thier sides , others pointing, yellow highlighting stripes border some leaves picking up the yellow in the pistils, its all so perfect. like the plant is saying im at the peak of my life, im beautiful, look at me.look how good i look. im not going to be here very much longer so please feel my magnificent beautiuful power.lol. i will soon be gone. Im just like a beautiful sunrise caught in time. 


GreenGiant49 said:


> You had smoked? right? ha ha ha


yeah you know it man. cheery cheese livers wake n bake


billcollector99 said:


> Take a picture, thats what i do when i see something I want others to see


no camera unfortuenately. sorry . i have to remeber to keep it on me more often. im sorry brother. i wish i could have shared it with you so much.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow they are amazing. I love the foxtails, that makes buds sexy to me. Coloring swelling buds there Ambz I can tell your are one proud grower.

I hit the big 40 soon, damn I'm getting old. Glad tour feeling better too.

Peace
BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy birthday, your in the prime of your life. THese are your best years ahead of you. older, wiser, still in good health. man, your on top of your game. you should be lovin life right now. trust me you aint old at all. I work with old people. people in thier 70s, 80's , 90,s. sharp as tacks, wise, funny, beautiful people. its all in your attitude man, dont let getting older ever change your awesome postive attitude. be good to yourself, take care of youself.
im just very in tune with what i was lucky enough to have created . lucky to have been able to grown such amazing strains. lucky to have friends to help me do it. just really grateful for what i have.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 4, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Wow they are amazing. I love the foxtails, that makes buds sexy to me. Coloring swelling buds there Ambz I can tell your are one proud grower.
> 
> I hit the big 40 soon, damn I'm getting old. Glad tour feeling better too.
> 
> ...


Same here fella, i was having a happy new year when i realised that i'm 40 next year lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 4, 2012)

my social security starts next month 

but i am not an old man

as a joke i call mmyself the old man but its a just a joke to me 

i have seen sum 1/2 my age that act like an old man - but im not truely old acting thinking moving or looking to be honest with you 
but i have been here sum years - and i have thrown many calenders away


----------



## MJAddington (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you Amber for the invite to post my art on your journal page!

*Hi everyone. These are the first 3 paintings in a bigger project I'm working on. Please let me know what you think.






Mary Jane Floyd
*View attachment 1974688

Mary Jane Addington
View attachment 1974689

Mary Jane Wooderson
View attachment 1974691


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

MJAddington said:


> Thank you Amber for the invite to post my art on your journal page!
> 
> *Hi everyone. These are the first 3 paintings in a bigger project I'm working on. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


HOT!!!! Amazing art work there!!! +REP

Peace

BKB


----------



## machnak (Jan 5, 2012)

Damn Am, that EC looks incredible!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks sweetie. i am soooo ready to harvest. hopefully a couple will be chopped this weekend. my waterfarm tent is too crowded. i need to get those mini scrogs out of there asap..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2012)

I took the girls to Bermuda this past week . I gentle stripped off thier fabulous delicate leaves and prepared them for thier bikinis.

They basked in the yellow sulight above the deep blue clear sky. 


I flushed them with sweet salty warm carribean ocean mist when they got too hot. 
Gizelle had her favorite delicious Strawberry Daqueri by her side. Tonya had a miettie . and we smoked the fabulous UK Exodus cheeze in the golden sunlight. 

Here they are, my beautiful BubbleBombs.







i moved out 3 girls to the waterfarm tent and moved my mini scrogs into the Tnt tent. 
the 3 shortest 12n12 ers fit just under my waterfarm scrog screen . im flushing 5 girls right now.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 7, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I took the girls to Bermuda this past week . I gentle stripped off thier fabulous delicate leaves and prepared them for thier bikinis.
> 
> They basked in the yellow sulight above the deep blue clear sky.


Be careful not to spoil them! Im sure they appreciated getting out of the tent for the trip. I think the positive vibes helped them too. They look gorgeous!!! How many weeks have they been in flower? or are these the girls that have been in perpetual 12/12?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;5GMoLENWsSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=5GMoLENWsSk[/video]


----------



## del66666 (Jan 8, 2012)

wow ambernooski what beautiful pics..............and so funny too........more please.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2012)

great pics, ambs, loving the beach!!!!!!! is that you sampling the cheesey weezey already? hope yis are good!!! DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2012)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Be careful not to spoil them! Im sure they appreciated getting out of the tent for the trip. I think the positive vibes helped them too. They look gorgeous!!! How many weeks have they been in flower? or are these the girls that have been in perpetual 12/12?


too late.lol .they had a super time . and she spent her last hours with me here in the sunny pacific northwest . what a great life she had. they are 12/12 from seed but i switched out to my hsp light after a month so i would say hps flowering like 8 weeks. perpetual? no .. im in a perpetual right now with a waterfarm grow but i havesnt started anything new yet for my 12/12 tent. 


del66666 said:


> wow ambernooski what beautiful pics..............and so funny too........more please.


thanks delskiboy. yes absoluetly. love 



DST said:


> great pics, ambs, loving the beach!!!!!!! is that you sampling the cheesey weezey already? hope yis are good!!! DST


lots of love to you dst. my last harvest was with you . what an amazing experience and trip that was. Exo Cheeze clone only in the dam with the man.hahaha on the deck in the warm sunny weather. and i remeber i was like trying to clip all those cheezy leaves of one by one and you were like.. just pulling them offf showing me whats up girl. so this is my first harvest since then. sweet memories. killer toking sessions. peace bro.. not dipping into the cheeze quite yet. im headin out to seee who gets the axe next. ive been toking on a lemon skunk with pure resin hash oil lemon skunk sprinked in. rockin my world. feeling good


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## brandon727272 (Jan 8, 2012)

WOW!!! That's a massive cola! Another amazingly successful harvest by the equally amazing DAT !! Can't believe that huge cola came out of that tiny pot hehe. Hope you're doing well Amber, sorry I haven't been around much . I'm getting ready to start preparing for my outdoor season though so I'll be creeping on the forums much much more . Happy new year and late christmas!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2012)

HI Brandon, its so nice to hear your smiley voice again. its great to hear from you and that your preparing for another grow, i will be looking foward to it. Happy New year to you to! what ever happened to that super lemon haze from our summer friendship? .?lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Not sure whats more captivating the buds, or the buds


----------



## ohmy (Jan 8, 2012)

Very very nice doc....Wow you have a very nice gift..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kd_Nb5i-5_Y]http://youtu.be/kd_Nb5i-5_Y[/video]




.......im in the big time........
.... big time........ success is all mine........... all mine.. in the big time big time ...lol 











drowing this exodus cheezey cheeze along with my other bubblebombs and exo cheeeese ..
finished that there drawing above . have a sunshiny work week. peace ouuuwwwwt


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2012)

her last hours spent in the warm natuarl sunlight . the bubblebomb bomb. went down in a blaze of glory in the rare pacific northwest sunlight.

[video=youtube_share;e9rjtObL9yE]http://youtu.be/e9rjtObL9yE[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow I felt like I was watching a MJ Porno Movie....Very relaxing making my mouth WET!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking good around here ! Tight work !!


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 9, 2012)

OMG, EVERYTHING is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2012)

I think you'll be a popular lady at your local dispensary Ambs, great stuff.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1982477View attachment 1982478View attachment 1982479


Did I hear you say you had a husband?? You know, your hair matches mine!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah i got a husband . thats not me in those pictures. lol. its my girlfriend.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah i got a husband . thats not me in those pictures. lol. its my girlfriend.


Ahhhh, well then, does she have one?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2012)

no, why you want her phone number? how old are you anywayz?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2012)

has anyone ever participated in this before? 
[video=youtube_share;vdGivpu3jlo]http://youtu.be/vdGivpu3jlo[/video]


----------



## del66666 (Jan 9, 2012)

takes me back to my disco dancing days.................


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2012)

really, thats so cool. I use to disco dance like that too with my sisters at the teddy bear disco. i still remember all the moves. we would steal all the hottest soul train moves like in the video. i wish there were discos today i could go to.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> [video=youtube_share;kd_Nb5i-5_Y]http://youtu.be/kd_Nb5i-5_Y[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these are niiiiiiiiccceeee......excellent work Dr trichy....


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> has anyone ever participated in this before?
> [video=youtube_share;vdGivpu3jlo]http://youtu.be/vdGivpu3jlo[/video]



How long are the legs on those guys lol, is it me or are all the guys trying to make the girls look bad? the guys are wiggling and swinging about leaving most of the girls to do the Rhondda 2 step lol


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 9, 2012)

3eyes said:


> How long are the legs on those guys lol, is it me or are all the guys trying to make the girls look bad? the guys are wiggling and swinging about leaving most of the girls to do the Rhondda 2 step lol


I am so glad I wasn't the only one that noticed the insanely long legs of all those guys!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 9, 2012)

The beach looks amazing !! So do those bubblebomb !! I know they had a blast lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2012)

_welcome back my friends to the show that never ends..........im so glad you could attend

[video=youtube_share;C_zo0FiNheI]http://youtu.be/C_zo0FiNheI[/video].








.
:_*HARVEST PARTY WEEk...
exodus cheese backcross #1
main kola wet 79 grams. check it out with Bob Marley and at the beach.
she was so cute with her little bottom buds i just have to try a reveg. 
so i flushed her with some hygrozyme and put her in the Phototron with 24 hours of light.
stay tuned this week for more nightly harvest budporn. the best is yet to come. 
*


​


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Look at you growing your little butt off.

Well fuckin done doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2012)

peace bro. your dedication and insatitiable passion for the herb is amazing. the photo with the purple trichomes was memzermizing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> peace bro. your dedication and insatitiable passion for the herb is amazing. the photo with the purple trichomes was memzermizing.


Tomorrow I will get better, clearer pics of it. 

The ones i took are a little blurry, but I wasnt sure what exactly i was taking pictures of at first.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2012)

that was a filter on there, right? or just the right lighting. ive never seen anything like it. mind blowingly gorgeous. you need to get your work published.have you contacted anyone with your porfolio?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that was a filter on there, right? or just the right lighting. ive never seen anything like it. mind blowingly gorgeous. you need to get your work published.have you contacted anyone with your porfolio?


I have no clue how I would go about doing that... I am an amateur photographer at best...

Those pictures are as is, just zoomed in on the trichs. 

The only software i use is Picasa to crop images and what not. I have no idea how to use photoshop, lol.

Now about this portfolio thing... What do i need to do. Help me please!!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

Give Bob a shout, Bill he's a pro photographer, may be he can point you in the right direction.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Give Bob a shout, Bill he's a pro photographer, may be he can point you in the right direction.


whos is bob?


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 10, 2012)

Get ridof dat der unicorn horn.
It looks silly and takes upheight anyways.
Bahaha.

Beautiful ECBX, wish I hadthe little bonsai buds like you do!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

what, you don't know Bob? lol....I meant Bobo, lol.


billcollector99 said:


> whos is bob?



Bonsai buds C.indica eh? more like fat nugs!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow very amazing I love it........I am excited I have things blowing up here and can't wait to meet ya girl


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Much love and much respect to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.Amber Trichome again.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 10, 2012)

I feel a kinship! ELP is one of my favorite old bands! Netflix has a great documentary on them. I have rented it multiple times!


----------



## greengenez (Jan 10, 2012)

GreenGiant49 said:


> Did I hear you say you had a husband?? You know, your hair matches mine!


Them colas look like they could come from you too,.

Nice work Dr.


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha basically,those thingswerefrigginfat.
Makes me feel ashamedof my oldbush grows.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 10, 2012)

GreenGiant49 said:


> I feel a kinship! ELP is one of my favorite old bands! Netflix has a great documentary on them. I have rented it multiple times!


[video=youtube_share;K5n_lZ7Et6M]http://youtu.be/K5n_lZ7Et6M[/video]


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is a good picture depicting when to harvest. From what I have read and believe, I think this is good advice.

View attachment 1986201


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

I beg to differ GG, but then a lot is strain dependant. And stigmas don't exactly behave like they do in those pics so it's quite decieving, imo.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

I go by the war cry........if your ready and they are ready then get the scissors out


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2012)

well i have decided to set up a bar in my garage for the girls... . it will be a tropical paradise bar . i have found a delicious strawberry daqueri recipe i will attemp to make for Geiselles final meal. this one looks pretty good. 

[video=youtube_share;0GmJga3N3rE]http://youtu.be/0GmJga3N3rE[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yayaya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.Amber Trichome again.


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 10, 2012)

DST said:


> I beg to differ GG, but then a lot is strain dependant. And stigmas don't exactly behave like they do in those pics so it's quite decieving, imo.


Hi DST! Im a new grower, so I DONT KNOW ANYTHING. So please tell me what specifically that you dont agree with. I want to learn. 

One interesting thing that I recently read was that commercial growers want the most WEIGHT in their buds so they wait until they are the biggest, then harvest. The person writing the article said that biggest and heaviest is not really the BEST smoke. Do you know what Im trying to say? Their point is that the quality is better if you dont wait too long. I guess the key is the trichomes. Mature but not starting to decline.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

Well there's one thing you know GG, that RIU is a cool place to learn things. So that's a start, lol.

Okay, so I do like shiney toys and I am probalby a fairly average bloke trying to be a new man but failing in a lot of departments, but when it comes to my weed I can be a bit cavemanish, or rather basic, I don't own a PH/EC meter, I don't do a lot of things people say is necessary, but hey, I like my weed just fine the way it comes out.

I think with diagrams like the one you posted, it's all a bit to, black and white. The diagram itself is basically correct, but people take things at face value and you got everyone getting all antsy and chopping at week 7 (and you know they are not waiting until the end of week 7 cause they want to get their hands on the goodies) subsequently they loose the last burst of growth, as shown in Ambers plants and she will benefit from her patience. Or they are growing a 12 week sativa and wonder why they can't get fat sativa buds like they see in High Times.

Now I like to be as organic as possible with growing, and take the same view with MJ plants and genetics. When you are looking at a sativa dominant strain within a hybrid, and you have a pheno that is say growing to a 12 week flowering regime, but even at 12 weeks there are mainly a mix of clear and cloudy trichs, not many ambers in site. The plants stigmas are receeding (which the diagram doesn't show and I think shows maturity in a plant) and the calyxes are swelling, yet not much amber. This plant could go further but may be ready at this point, and may never actually produce a large amount of amber trichomes.
It's sister, turns out to be an 8 week wonder, finished bang on with solid nugs and already 5% amber, same genetic background (selfed seeds).

This is an actual example of phenotypes that I grew.

You smoked number 1 and the sativa high is present yet when you relax the stone goes through your body and hey, this is an allrounder with a stoned yet heavy cerebral high effect. Awesome. Lets try the 8 weeker, by jolly, I'll be blown, it's almost bang on the same effect.

Okay, so different chromozones within the 20 present will deal with how the plant finishes and trichomes being there chiefly to protect the plant can change amber for all sorts of reasons, like us constantly touching the fukkers, movement damage, possible environmental, do the plants near your intakes look different in colour sometimes for example...and subsequently people basing their decisions on trichomes may lead to wrong decisions.

Different genetics produce different effects. Not all plants with equal trichomes will have equal amounts of strength, every plant and genetic line will have slight differences, which is why you base the plant on how you like to smoke them, but ultimately I say they are ripe when stigmas have receeded and calyxes have swollen and there is no further vegetative growth (i.e new stigmas being created) This to me is when a plant is finished. A sativa plant will give you a high mainly, an indica plant will give you chiefly a stoned body effect, hybrids will give mixes of these, and this is where the trick lies in finding your happy medium.

Sorry for banging on.

DST


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Well there's one thing you know GG, that RIU is a cool place to learn things. So that's a start, lol.
> 
> 
> Sorry for banging on.
> ...


Not to be sorry! I find these technical details and discussions fascinating. You have to be careful what you believe. For example, me posting that picture of the calyxes, stigmas and trichs. And suggesting that it was the truth. Hell, I have not had a hrydo harvest EVER. Thanks for calling me on it!

We all learn from this exchange of ideas.


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 11, 2012)

I love that picture, but yesit's decieving.
Many many strains aren't ripe until after all Pistils die backk.
Whichalso,can be causedby heat stress.

Best thing to do iswatch the trichomes, and understand their chemical content.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2012)

This is what I am saying, NO!!!!!! stop just watching the trichomes. they are not the only thing in the plant that is telling you it's ready, if Dr Amber had only been watching her Trichomes she would have harvested about 3 weeks ago.....and would still be loving the high, but it would not be the same quality as it is going to be now, and far less in quantity as well.

Why would one plant produce as high a THC content in its trichomes as another plant. All plants are different this is what I am trying to say (life of Brian, remember, we are all individuals). So if you take 2 plants of differing strains for example, both with 10% amber trichomes, do you think they will both have the same % of CBD, THC, CBN, etc.....No, it will all be different. A plant is ready when the situation I have described above is happening imo. If you crave for a sativa high, get genetics that are based on sativa strains and then grow the plant until it is mature. Then you will get the best high you ever had. Take that plant early when it's not mature (but maybe has some amber trichomes in it) and is still throwing out new stigmas, then you are not hitting that plants full potential. 

If the sativa strain when mature is not giving you the right sativa high, then get another sativa strain and grow that out. Why just to avoid getting too much Amber in your trichomes would you pull a plant when it's not ready and then wonder why everyone else is pulling more weight from their plants than you......

If people want to base their plants maturity on looking through a microscope then fine by me. I will continue to look at my fruit and pick it when it has swollen and ripened. 

Peace out, DST


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

I like my fruits ripe too, I never eat my bananas green, always yellow. Same goes for my buds. This is why whenever I grow out a new strain I harvest different parts of the plant at different times to find the sweet spot for my preferences. I have harvested 4 plants in the last 2 weeks and I never used a scope once. Sometimes letting a plant go an extra week can make a big difference in smoke, taste, smell, bag appeal and high. 

Peace
BKB


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice sig pic there BKB!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm proud of that one bro....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2012)

A Hawaiian Getaway with Gabreialla , the Bubblebomb.( medicate please.lol..)

After the long red eye flight to Hawaii Gabreiella the bubblebomb was completely exhausted. 
She quickly unpacked in the hotel room and bolted for the beach.
Relaxing in the beach chair listening to the quiet repitiious sound of the waves she fell into a deepdeep sleep




when she awoke her side table was filled with all of her favorite things... a packed bong, a strawberry daqueri, some friut, and maui onion potatoe chips!

she was so delightfully surprised.what service!!!




after a bong hit of some exodus cheese she was ready to get up to get down.

and she hula danced for a while

..
[video=youtube_share;DIGRWN26TAo]http://youtu.be/DIGRWN26TAo[/video]





































mary jane and gabreillea partied all night long drinkin strawberry daqueris and doing bong hits.



.
after working up a sweat they both decided to go skinny dipping... the water was so warm, they had a lovely time on their trip to Hawaii.












unfortuenetly Gabreialla drowned in the ocean and i had to put her to rest bud by bud.....

BUT
she will be back to live and be loved again...........if i can reveg her.lolamber


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

Fucking Quality. Nothing u do ceases to amaze. Top drawer


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 11, 2012)

Very cool Doc you are very creative! Rock ON...

Waive your freak flag HI


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambz you always find a way to put a big smile on my face!!! Thank you for taking time out to entertain us, your work is unforgettable! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## del66666 (Jan 11, 2012)

ambernooski you crack me up................im beginning to think you are on drugs or something..........................keep it up please........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2012)

lol...i dont know if ican ..im kinda hungover.lol..but the show must go on... i was invited to another harvest party tonitee that i just cant miss..


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

That sounds like a Sequel......Standing by!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/william-cole-ektor.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2012)

thats cool bc. i might concider doing that myself one day. i was just in an office that had some photo canvas prints that looked really sweet. exellent for photography. good luck!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jan 11, 2012)

Ha ha! What a great little harvest story!!! I miss those maui onion chips!!! Took me right back to the islands. I'll channel some sun your way, if you send me some chips dude! 

37 pages, this is gonna take a bit! Never know what you'll find. Happy growing!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats cool bc. i might concider doing that myself one day. i was just in an office that had some photo canvas prints that looked really sweet. exellent for photography. good luck!


Thank you, I am still going to put together a hard copy portfolio that i can take around local in person


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2012)

Got to get your 5 a day!!!! Joints that is!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hope you are enjoying your hard work, chopping them ladies and preparing them for their final dance 

Hope that reveg works for you


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2012)

Ma

you are really creative 
and really funny 
an your fingers must be really sticky 

i hope you really enjoy reapin whut you sowed 


1Luv



really


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> Ha ha! What a great little harvest story!!! I miss those maui onion chips!!! Took me right back to the islands. I'll channel some sun your way, if you send me some chips dude!
> 
> 37 pages, this is gonna take a bit! Never know what you'll find. Happy growing!!!


Hey Smoochers, you seriously cant get those chips? OK.. its a deal.. chips on the way.lol


billcollector99 said:


> Thank you, I am still going to put together a hard copy portfolio that i can take around local in person


good idea. hit up all your local dispensaries.. your going to be famous Mr. William Cole Ektar. I was thinking about a name i could use for that website.. can you think of a good one.? 


DST said:


> Got to get your 5 a day!!!! Joints that is!


ABSOLUTELY! aha you should have seen the sorry ass J i rolled the other day. Its really hard finding SmokeKing rolling papers. I still have those cool Vincent Van Gogh filters that i got in Amsterdam. 


billcollector99 said:


> Hope you are enjoying your hard work, chopping them ladies and preparing them for their final dance
> 
> Hope that reveg works for you


Thanks. I am enjoying the harvest. I am tackleing the trim harvest work quite differently this round. Instead of an all day event.. i am harvesting one or two girls a night all week. I am flushing them and taking ppm readings. SOme of the girls are taking longer to get the ppms down then others.. I like to chop when the flush is below 400, the lower the number the better.. i have no idea if that makes a difference and i havent read of anyone else doing it this way. It just seems to make sence to me. there is so much going on in my garden it can get overwhelming some times but i really cant be happier with everything. Ive learned so much about the herb these last several months. and with the reveg.. thats all new to me too. 
I just watered my office plants and i vertical scroged one of them. hahah, my first vertical scrog. I would like to do a vertical scrog mj in the future.. I was wondering if you might know of a strain that seems to really go crazy with vertical scrogging. 


Dwezelitsame said:


> Ma
> 
> you are really creative
> and really funny
> ...


Hey Dweezie, thanks . sticky fingers yeah..im really reallly happy with my harvest. its the best quality of bud i have grown .i am dYING to smoke this shit man! my big ass kolas make me very proud.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jan 12, 2012)

Sweeet! 

[h=1]Store Availability for This Product[/h]












Hawaiian Maui Onion Potato Chips

Model #: 3873
| UPC: 0001159410034

*Availability, styles, promotion and prices may vary between stores and online, and from store to store. See Pricing Information for details.*



* 

Search Results


We found no stores within 150 miles of xxxxx that carry this product. Please try a new search. 



*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

love it love it love it


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

I know of several strains that would be good for a Vscrog. I think i got a few sitting in my binder


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> i know of several strains that would be good for a vscrog. I think i got a few sitting in my binder


dog...........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2012)

ive got a dog


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

DST said:


> dog...........


Ill second that notion, ask Jig how his dog did in the V


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2012)

wecome friends 
come as you are
[video=youtube_share;NJqQf5DObtY]http://youtu.be/NJqQf5DObtY[/video]










BUBBLEBOMB #3 HARVEST. COULDNT FIT THE BIG COLA ON MY SCALE TO WIEGH BECAUSE IT WAS TOO BIG! HAHAH
THIS MORNINGS COLD North West Pacific SUNRISE 

luv 
amber

pineapple chunk harvest party all weekend
so stop by for some sweet chunky friut and have your selfs a wonderful weekend!




















​


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 13, 2012)

Inlovewith that last fogshot more than your plants,
Sorryamber, you know trhe PNW is flatbeautiful.

Love the harvest though, i bet that suckerwas heavy!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

wipes eyes


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

You are a riot Ambz, lovely pics!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 14, 2012)

Very Cool Pic Doc!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Ambz, is that a view u have from your house????


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

I get reactions when trimming sometimes too, you have to remember - do not wipe your face or eyes while trimming, resin can burn you - not literally, but your puffy eyes say otherwise


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nice work ambz! Lovely pics indeed! That pineapple chunk is just beautiful!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 14, 2012)

crazy lady......and im loving it.....thanks for the entertainment and the pukker pics................


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 14, 2012)

2 many 2 pacs 

whut da fuk when i came ova here toyo house i get face full of guns 
i got flat as they say in brooklyn 

but not for nutn ma-you might need sum mental help 
caus you one sick azzed cookie 

but you grow sum mean greens 
an take sum pics of sum smokin scens 

so i hope day dont put yo azz away in da funy farm 
day cumn to take you away today


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey Ambz, is that a view u have from your house????


no it is not a veiw from my house. it was taken from the state mental instatution after i just visited my friend that has been comitted. we climbed on top of the roof smoked a bowl and snapped some pictures before he had to go back to his cell for his meds.



billcollector99 said:


> I get reactions when trimming sometimes too, you have to remember - do not wipe your face or eyes while trimming, resin can burn you - not literally, but your puffy eyes say otherwise



I think i figured out why my nose was bleeding and my eyes got itchy and swollen after harvesting the Pineapple chunks last night. 
My nose was still bleeding pretty bad this morning. You see i filmed a hard core XXX video with them last night that im going to post for you all. 
This is the best video i have ever made in my life. but i obviously paid a dear price for it.
Please stay tuned for this exciting video in the next couple days.


Thank you all so much for you support and admiration.love dr trichome. 



[

thank you everyone for the nice compliments.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

thats an answer I didn't expect. lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

Hope you doing better and cant wait for the vid....

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yay you go girl always love the pics and I fucking love your creativity hahahhaa I know I spelled that wrong hehehehehe oh well  hahahahaha gonna have a new place by the time you make it to Cali and a whole 420 party hehehehehe and whatever but ya sooo glad we both have exciting things working out Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 15, 2012)

totally 
totally 
off
da 
fukn
wall

a
wak 
attack


i dont get reactions when i trim i get buzed


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2012)

im in detox mode. unfortunetly. i might have a drug test in about a week so here is the plan
please feel free to add any other ueful advice if you know of anything.

no smoking for a week 
drink lots of water
drink lots of green tea and cranberry juice
drink apple cider vinegar (2 tablespoons with 8 oz water a pinch of lemon and some sugar) 3 times a day
work out every day and use the sauna after work outs
eat lots of oatmeal
detox tea

i might still get some urineluck to drink the day of... but its such a rip off.. 35 dollars for like a 16 oz drink? what the hell is in it.. they dont even say
there were some other helpful things to do in the bathroom but i might get nervous and fuck things up..
like fill the cup up with water from the tap.. (if the water is on in there) take water from the toliet bowl and fill up the cup half way then pee in it. 
if the tolit water is blue, take off the back of the toliet tank cover and take the water from the tanks spout .


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im in detox mode. unfortunetly. i might have a drug test in about a week so here is the plan
> please feel free to add any other ueful advice if you know of anything.
> 
> no smoking for a week
> ...


If your urine is too dilute, its a fail, so no drinking loads of water on the day of the test. Im sure Ive heard less excersise is better but I may be wrong. Im sure you will be fine, good idea to take the detox drinks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks silly.. the tch is stored in fat so exercise is good.. sweating is good. makes me wonder if someone has zero body fat. they dont have to worry?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

I didn't know that. Well as Ive grown older the THC has more places to store itself. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2012)

hahah, yeah , metabolism slows down. Its important to exercise and stay fit. It makes you feel better. I like getting high and working out.
One thing i have noticed as i get older, i dont have as big of an appatite, so i dont eat as much. 
im lucky my gym has a sauna to sweat out the tch. i fuckin hate saunas though, that is going to be hard. they make me feel like im going to pass out. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

They dont measure for THC, they measure for the metabolites of certain drugs, if the metabolites are present then they know what drugs you have done.


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 16, 2012)

Trichomes EVERYWHERE!
Bahahaha that was a riot.
Really had her dancing to the beat.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2012)

U crazy mother lol, poor plant lol. Theres a few sour cheese pics in my thread..........https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but-334.html#post6942292


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 16, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im in detox mode. unfortunetly. i might have a drug test in about a week so here is the plan
> please feel free to add any other ueful advice if you know of anything.
> 
> no smoking for a week
> ...


just flush with lots and lots of water and teas and shit... dont go all crazy and use toilet water... had friends fail that way. just flush your system, and drink a gallon of water an hour or so before you go... thats what that urine clean shit is gonna tell you to do anyways... all it is is more b vitamins and shit to color your urine normal color... so drink a monster energy before you go in too...


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im in detox mode. unfortunetly. i might have a drug test in about a week so here is the plan
> please feel free to add any other ueful advice if you know of anything.
> 
> no smoking for a week
> ...


Awwww this sucks I feel for ya girl and went through it years ago.........I used I combo of pre detox pills and then did not smoke and then used a drink I wanted to be xtra carefule and not mess it up....... I am very glad I did now..... yes things have been a lil crazy for me lately but thank God not anymore


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jan 16, 2012)

I have passed many drug tests (5, 7, 12 panel), and used many different strategies, but the common theme is that you load up on water and carbohydrates 1-3 hours before the test. The carbs cause you to retain water in fat cells, rather than flush water, and metabolizing carbs, rather than stored fat, so their are no metabolites present in the urine. 

So down a 32 oz yellow gatorade and collect the sample after emptying about 1/3 of your bladder. This cleans the urinary tract and supposedly drains the heavier, toxin-laden water. The hard part for me is holding a 32 oz piss for up to an hour. I had to run outside and go behind a bush one time, they were just too slow, and I was in horrible pain. 

Otherwise, you are on a solid detox plan. The vinegar is my favorite. _That_ folk remedy gave me a taste for aged balsamic and malt vinegar, ha ha! Good luck!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> I have passed many drug tests (5, 7, 12 panel), and used many different strategies, but the common theme is that you load up on water and carbohydrates 1-3 hours before the test. The carbs cause you to retain water in fat cells, rather than flush water, and metabolizing carbs, rather than stored fat, so their are no metabolites present in the urine.
> 
> So down a 32 oz yellow gatorade and collect the sample after emptying about 1/3 of your bladder. This cleans the urinary tract and supposedly drains the heavier, toxin-laden water. The hard part for me is holding a 32 oz piss for up to an hour. I had to run outside and go behind a bush one time, they were just too slow, and I was in horrible pain.
> 
> Otherwise, you are on a solid detox plan. The vinegar is my favorite. _That_ folk remedy gave me a taste for aged balsamic and malt vinegar, ha ha! Good luck!


PPPPlllllllllleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaasssssseeeee can I go 1st for the urine test, cross legged and bent over. I can just picture it. lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 17, 2012)

http://lemonadedietrecipe.org/


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice amber I know you are gonna rock it girl


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 17, 2012)

gluck>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

Yo wow dweezey,yo' seeds selection looks so fly. Those is some killer choices. yo' poetry iz really powerful. you gots uh real way wif werdz. ah admire yo' spirit. da new trichoscope iz able ta make some really clear crisp imags dat ah truely enjoy looking at. Thanks fo' sharing Jus' like Orenthawl James.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2012)

i take clean urine from a friend in. never failed me. they can't come in the bathroom with you, unless it's government. good luck dr dr


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Ill PM u the story


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

weed so strong it'll bust your nose  nice work ambs! where the vid at hun?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 18, 2012)

Hope you aren't getting slammed by the snow....be safe out there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

awesome sig pic BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i take clean urine from a friend in. never failed me. they can't come in the bathroom with you, unless it's government. good luck dr dr


Hi sunshine, i hope your well. yeah , ive heard of doing that. do you just use a foley catheter bag and stap it to your leg? lol . how do you keep it warm? hot packs. sounds really akward, what if it slipped and fell through your pants? lol. i guess just shove it in your underware and hope they dont see a stange buldge? lol



supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 2004336View attachment 2004337
> 
> 
> Ill PM u the story


thats a really sweet little knive. quick release no doubt. i have a new Bear Grylls knive thats pretty sweet. I love switchblades. I have a really really cool knife with brass knuckles on it with a cool shiney rainbow metallic flare. and some others. . Im going to dedicate my next photo shoot to ya silly , in your honor with all my weapons. lol. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> weed so strong it'll bust your nose  nice work ambs! where the vid at hun?


i dont know what happend to the video and that post. here it is again.. this pineapple is wickely strong. lol
[video=youtube_share;Y8mbNhqgZtg]http://youtu.be/Y8mbNhqgZtg[/video]


bekindbud said:


> Hope you aren't getting slammed by the snow....be safe out there.


yeah im getting slammed right now. thanks kindness, i will be careful. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome sig pic BKB


yeah that is really sweet, i wonder if bkb and billcollector made that down in so cally.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

killer soundtrack and awesome awesome movie.. Jackie Brown

[video=youtube_share;T_PG90pAFLE]http://youtu.be/T_PG90pAFLE[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi sunshine, i hope your well. yeah , ive heard of doing that. do you just use a foley catheter bag and stap it to your leg? lol . how do you keep it warm? hot packs. sounds really akward, what if it slipped and fell through your pants? lol. i guess just shove it in your underware and hope they dont see a stange buldge? lol
> 
> 
> thats a really sweet little knive. quick release no doubt. i have a new Bear Grylls knive thats pretty sweet. I love switchblades. I have a really really cool knife with brass knuckles on it with a cool shiney rainbow metallic flare. and some others. . Im going to dedicate my next photo shoot to ya silly , in your honor with all my weapons. lol.
> ...



Very Cool Doc, I enjoy your videos!!!! Rockin!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks hemlocker. i got some wicked idea for the next one. im finished with my tropical theme. its time to move on to the darker side. lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks hemlocker. i got some wicked idea for the next one. im finished with my tropical theme. its time to move on to the darker side. lol


Oh My, do tell


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

alright if you insist..lol... im thinkin dark alley way street scene, possible bank robbery, panty hose, ski mask, my glock, some skin, ,my various knife collection, some hard core metal music, bullets, wads of cash, suitcase, 
please feel free to continue the brainstorm of ideas. lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> alright if you insist..lol... im thinkin dark alley way street scene, possible bank robbery, panty hose, ski mask, my glock, some skin, ,my various knife collection, some hard core metal music, bullets, wads of cash, suitcase,
> please feel free to continue the brainstorm of ideas. lol


LOL, no sounds like you got all the bases covered.LOL.. I'll will be watching for the next installment.
Have a wonderful night Doctor.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

alrighty then, goodnite. im just suffering here watching the clock for another half hour.. bored out of my fuckin mind.. go ahead and leave me to suffer all by myself. lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> alrighty then, goodnite. im just suffering here watching the clock for another half hour.. bored out of my fuckin mind.. go ahead and leave me to suffer all by myself. lol.


LOLOLOLOLOL, sorry love off to dinner...


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2012)

tick tock tick tock tick tock............


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I didn't know that. Well as Ive grown older the THC has more places to store itself. lol


i have become pure thc so when i die feel free to smoke me up...............


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2012)

bubblebombs away............


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

hey doc wassup how r ya hun hoping all is well


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 19, 2012)

del66666 said:


> bubblebombs away............


I see your pics, I see Ambz pics... and I now need to find me some bubblebomb seeds... fuqin amazing.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi sunshine, i hope your well. yeah , ive heard of doing that. do you just use a foley catheter bag and stap it to your leg? lol . how do you keep it warm? hot packs. sounds really akward, what if it slipped and fell through your pants? lol. i guess just shove it in your underware and hope they dont see a stange buldge? lol
> 
> 
> thats a really sweet little knive. quick release no doubt. i have a new Bear Grylls knive thats pretty sweet. I love switchblades. I have a really really cool knife with brass knuckles on it with a cool shiney rainbow metallic flare. and some others. . Im going to dedicate my next photo shoot to ya silly , in your honor with all my weapons. lol.
> ...


Damn your buds got rhythm too, they dance better than me...LOL Great vid Ambz, yes that pic was done on in SoCal. Thanks Don, it is a great pic and reps the 6 club very well!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

del66666 said:


> bubblebombs away............





CampUnderDog said:


> I see your pics, I see Ambz pics... and I now need to find me some bubblebomb seeds... fuqin amazing.


[video=youtube_share;17lkdqoLt44]http://youtu.be/17lkdqoLt44[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

LIke oh my GOD, this Is PINeapple Chunk and its like taking FOR*Fukin*EVer to FINish. this biotch is the last of my 12/12 from seed girls and her pistils just do not wanna turn. There are some amber trichs here and there,,, 
My other 2 Pineapple chunks are already in curing jars!!!! this particular pheno is so bizarre. I hope in about a week she will be ready for now im just flushing with molasses and straight water.
have a totally bitchin weekend. 
peace 
out 
ambericeoroni


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks like she just wants to keep growing and growing!! 

Sounds like a heavy Sativa pheno for sure!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

very heavy mr. william cole ektor.very very heavy sativa. should be a treat.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice doc nice job !!!!!! They look amazing


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 20, 2012)

whut is da bubblebomb


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 21, 2012)

Shelooks like she has a coupleweeks..


----------



## del66666 (Jan 21, 2012)

wow ambernooski that pineapple looks fantastico.........


----------



## 0calli (Jan 21, 2012)

plz everybody move thi forwards to help mainyankee's cause !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Originally Posted by *0calli*  
*maineyankee* 





Stoner *Stoner*




























   Join DateSep 2011LocationMaine (The Frozen Tundra of Planet Earth)Posts726Journal Entries32 

*




*
Good Day Doggies






So sorry that I have been unable these past few days to post. I have been really busy with something that I would like to share with you ... 

For the past month, a friend of mine (25 years younger than I) had his niece abducted from their home in the middle of the night. At first LEO's were stating that it was a missing child, and for the past two weeks, changed it to, possible foul play. The little girl's name is Ayla, and from Maine. My friend and I are tight, as he always turned to me for guidance when things where going south for him. When I learned of this happening a month ago, I put my hand out, and he grabbed it. I did not want him to be alone on Christmas, so my family invited him over, just so that he could get away from it all, at least for a few hours. We have remained tight throughout, but they have had very little to say, or help out, especially with the media.

Behind the scenes, but with his knowledge, I have been working with NBC and the Today Show. I, as well as many others across this State, Country and even Canada, are doing what we can do bring Ayla home, safe and sound. We have never, nor will we, give up hope that she be safely returned home to her Mom and Dad, even though they are not together any longer (prior to this event). Tonight, at 11:30 PM, despite my usual bedtime of 9:00 pm, I was interviewed by NBC and the Today show, for an update that will air in the morning at 7:30 EST. It was something that I needed to do, for I need to keep Ayla's name in the forefront of all media.

All day long, I reached out to my friend, and he never returned a call nor any of my countless texts. They were in essence, that now was the prime opportunity of placing a cry for help. I take it as they are scared to talk to the media, for they feel that every time they do, it gets twisted around. I repeatedly told him, as well as Ayla's father, that this was not the case, and that if they were uncomfortable to answer a specific question, all they had to say was that they did not want to answer it. Simple enough. They have not been asking for any coverage nationally, but stay local and only with newsprint. (Circulation appx 20,000). Here I am, not even affiliated other than a friend, and I just did an interview that will be reached out to over 8 Million viewers. I know if I was in their shoes, I think I would have grabbed hold and gone with it, despite any fear about myself, but to have my child returned home, safe and sound.

I think I may have lost a friend, whose friendship I cherished and loved. But it is not about a friendship to me. It is about finding a Lost and Missing Child. Period.

I thank you so very much for allowing me the opportunity to share, and also vent my frustration on this matter that has plagued me for over a month. If you wish, you may post here, or PM me. I love all my friends here on Doggie Nuts, for I feel at home, and a part of Community and Friendship with all that enter this great thread.

God Bless ~ And Let's Get Ayla Home


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 22, 2012)

God Bless you Ayla.....You and your family are in our prayers!

Peace

BKB


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 22, 2012)

very nice amber i have just started my pineapple chunk bet it has a long way lol
peace out


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hows it going Doc?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 24, 2012)

campunderdog -looking at the tatoo all it needs is a the thumb up for your chin to rest on


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 24, 2012)

it's bubbacious 


Dwezelitsame said:


> whut is da bubblebomb


----------



## 0calli (Jan 24, 2012)

Nirvanas bubblicious looks amazingly dank !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> very nice amber i have just started my pineapple chunk bet it has a long way lol
> peace out



hiya gaztooth, thanks for the compliment. Good luck with your pineapple chunk, i have found each one i grew to be phenomonally different then the other.. i think the combination genetics make for a quite sophisticated mix. Each one looked very unique and grew quite differently even in the exact same enviornent and nutes. 


billcollector99 said:


> Hows it going Doc?


Hey BC99. going alright. so i just arrived home from Arizona and i had the shock of my life. Went right to the garage to check out the girls. I was gone for only 3 days and my pineapple chunk looked like she saw a ghost. She turned white! all her leaves on her top colas were like white and her entire stem branch trunk was WHITE! i dont know what the fuck happened. SO i chopped her immediately and shes hanging with a half ass trim job in my drying closet. I m too fuckin tired to trim her up tonite, was not expecting this at all. BUt i did do a little trimming and got a massive ball of scissor hash, she is super duper sticky. 
I want to recall her last feedings.. 
satday i fed her 5 ml cal mag, 20 ml hesi coco, 8 hammerhead. ph to 6.0
sun day.. nothing
monday.. one gallon 10ml molassas per gallon, ph to 6.0.. ph down was used.. is this where the mistake was made? 
tuesday.. i come home .. she is ruined . 

im moving and am going to shut down my grow op. im prob going to have to kill my beautiful deepblue waterfarm. real shame, life goes on.
hope your well amigo. 
take it easy
ambz


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 25, 2012)

Couple of weeks left I think/hope


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 25, 2012)

yo whussup doc
wow my very first grow was bubblicious and ppp from nurvana


----------



## GreenGiant49 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im moving and am going to shut down my grow op.
> ambz


Does this mean that you got the job?? Big CONGRATS, if so!!! How did the drug exam go?? Hope you are happy!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 25, 2012)

^^ yeah whut he said


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi silly, i hope your feeling well. your girl looks simply divine. You really know your stuff and youve got alot of gardenening talent. That space is gorgeous. Im so impresed with your set up.Its huge and neat and tidy . thank you for showing me your pretty girl, shes really lovely.

hey dweezey, im doint well, kinda in shock about moving so suddeninly and overwhelmed with ending everything faster than i aniticpated, I hope your well. the ferry made it here but she had been raped. . i will pm you with the fucked up ness with all that.. thankyou very very much.

hi gg, YES IT DoES mean i got the gig..thanks for asking and caring. what a stressful interview.. all day long with like 5 people. it was sooo overwhelming but everyone liked me so they offered me the position. Im still in shock , i have to tie things up here very quickly and sell my house and finish my grows.. but i dont think i can.. thats the saddest part really . i dont want to admit how torn and upset i am about prob having to kill my deep blue and my purple wrecks.. I just dont know what to do. why does growing such a beautiufl plant have to be so problematic. im crying .i will chat later. bye bye


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2012)

nothing sadder than killing your nurtured babies  silver lining youve got a new job!! congrats ambs! look forward to seeing the new op !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks donnie, oh and they didnt even drug test me. i have been clean for over 10 days, when i get home today im going to hit the exo cheeze . hard and get really high, its been a really hard to sleep lately without medicating. im so looking forward to this afternnoon. PLUs im going to get sooooo high. its going to be great. 

the company i will be working for NEVER drug tests.. so thats super cool. cant say that about many large organinzatons these days. I just wish i could give my girl to someone to finish off, i have a couple ideas ....some dispensaries to talk to ..i pray that i can find some sort of solution here. If i just had more time .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2012)

sounds like a winner ambs, i thought drug testing was pretty standard practise over the pond these days. enjoy the exo well deserved after a 10 day stint!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 25, 2012)

Good night ambz. 10 day break then on the exo.lol cheers for the comps


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

HAHA, FAR from night here. im heading off to work for a long day, its dark out but am darkness. lol
i cant wait to get stoned later, i know its going to be super intense. im ready. i deserve it. 
what have you been smokin these days?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 25, 2012)

Im a total lightweight.lol Just go a little bit of Scottys Cotton Candy. Smells amazing. Ill report on the stone later


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

oh , scotty just gave a smoke report in his journal..lol.. cant wait to hear yours. your in for a treat. tastes like candy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 25, 2012)

Defo smells the part. Im in the office. Thank god it kinda mixes with the girls perfume.lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

new state doc?

Rent a motorhome, and turn it into a mobile grow room, and drive to the new house, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

can you do it for me? lol i will pay you with unlimited amounts of the finest herb you wanna smoke. ..i do think it..sounds like just the adventure you have just been looking for ...just think you can get away from the daily grind and go for a fantastic road trip.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hiya gaztooth, thanks for the compliment. Good luck with your pineapple chunk, i have found each one i grew to be phenomonally different then the other.. i think the combination genetics make for a quite sophisticated mix. Each one looked very unique and grew quite differently even in the exact same enviornent and nutes.
> 
> 
> Hey BC99. going alright. so i just arrived home from Arizona and i had the shock of my life. Went right to the garage to check out the girls. I was gone for only 3 days and my pineapple chunk looked like she saw a ghost. She turned white! all her leaves on her top colas were like white and her entire stem branch trunk was WHITE! i dont know what the fuck happened. SO i chopped her immediately and shes hanging with a half ass trim job in my drying closet. I m too fuckin tired to trim her up tonite, was not expecting this at all. BUt i did do a little trimming and got a massive ball of scissor hash, she is super duper sticky.
> ...


Was the white stuff mold??? You got pics of it???

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

hi bkb.. i now wish i took a picture of the entire plant before i dismantled her... but i was so upset, i cut off all the white leaves asap to see how bad the buddage got fried. 
this was not mold. The leaves were all shriveled up like they had dried out and got burned. The were literally the color white. pure white. totally crispy. 
i will take a picture tonite of some of the remaining damage left. the stems and branches, trunk were no longer green they were almost a pure white color as well. I have never seen anything like this before. This damage occured in less then 24 hours. 
i have a lot of work to do this evenign trying to cut out the white leaves to make the buds look presentable. i have been trying to search to see if anyone has had similar problems but i cant find any information. he was trying to hide her in the corner when i came home, lol...can you imaging my surprise when i saw her turn into a white old shriveled hag in less then 24 hours.. what the fuck did you do? ... i did what you said.. i added molassas 10 ml per gallon and ph'd her to 6.0..with the ph down.. when did i ever say add ph down or up.. ???? lol.. i really dont give a fuck anymore.. im just laughing now..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

maybe he left it too close to the light, what you are describing sounds like light bleaching.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

does this look like light bleaching to you.. in 12 hours.??? i have a hard time believing it. but hey every strain is sooo different . maybe this one just finished up super super super quick. lol..the top of some of the the very top colas were so s white i just chopped them right off. not too much of a loss,, cuz look at my CLOSeT! i was able to get most of the white burnt damages leaves off . Im super stoked! great growhaha, look at my drying closet.. this is ONE 12/12 From seed girly. PIneapple cHunk! look at the fuckin pheo i got. damn should have cloned her.. So after she is dry i will weight her on up... any guesstimates.. ?? i say shes my biggest yeilder maybe 4 oz.. alright now come on place your bets. i put 5 to to 7 to 2 shot with early lick. lick lick.. licking that tch. early smoke report on the exo cheese.. nice mellow buzz, a bit harsh that the cure is not on, too early, my throat and voice are horse. really relaxed, chest easy,exellent muscle relaxer. My eyes are super red and droopy.bubble bomb smoke report tomorrow.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

wowzerz........... looks like a good harv to me ms ..... thumbs up


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

That plant has been fried girl. Are you sure the hubby only added molases??? Mind you, how much ph down did he use, coz thats some strong acid, that would have done the trick too. I would bring the husband in for further questioning


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

lol, i brought the husband in for further questioning and he said he used a lot of both ph down and ph up to get to his desired 6.0 ph. he said he pumped in quiet a bit of both.. i trahsed the remaining small amount of molassas yesterday. yet another reason to try to keep things simple. the budds are super super sticky, i got massive amounts of scissor hash and smoked a couple large balls of it. Not a big fan of scissor hash, its always been a weak high for me. should be interesing to see how she smokes up. the buddage i got hanging looks healthy.yeah, so never use ph down or up with molassas. heres the proof post #1557 up above


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Not a big fan of scissor hash, its always been a weak high for me.


 lungs of steel!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like you are smoking the wrong scissor hash


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

it never works the way i like my high. i too get really mind blowing high and have it last for hours. come on man, scissor hash aint going to to do that. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> it never works the way i like my high. i too get really mind blowing high and have it last for hours. come on man, scissor hash aint going to to do that. lol


Hmm, i got some buds that will do that to you in one bowl 
the hash from those buds is another story :0


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 26, 2012)

leaf dont look like lite burn to me 
deff sumtin ingested


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

hi dweezie, that leaf that i have with the photo isnt the plants leaf. i just used it for contrast of color to show how white the trunk is. sprry for misleading you. that is a deepblue leaf. yes im quite sure now that it was a toxic concocksion of ph up and ph down mixed with the molassas. I will try to go warn as many people as possible that this is deadly.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

i remember you saying this before Ambs, try to remove all the green gunk that gets in it, or alternatively let you scissor hash dry out. Ultimately this is how the original temple ball hash and nepales hashes are made, by merely rubbing the plant.
try to find the Great Book of Hashish http://www.high-land.co.uk/acatalog/great-books-hashish.html this was a book I remember reading when I was a teenager (it was banned in the UK at that time but a friend of mine had a copy...)



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> it never works the way i like my high. i too get really mind blowing high and have it last for hours. come on man, scissor hash aint going to to do that. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

DST said:


> i remember you saying this before Ambs, try to remove all the green gunk that gets in it, or alternatively let you scissor hash dry out. Ultimately this is how the original temple ball hash and nepales hashes are made, by merely rubbing the plant.
> try to find the Great Book of Hashish http://www.high-land.co.uk/acatalog/great-books-hashish.html this was a book I remember reading when I was a teenager (it was banned in the UK at that time but a friend of mine had a copy...)



wow, thanks D, those books look awesome, i want to get all 3!!!
what kind of style of hash do you recommend me making the deep blue into?
and should i use all the leaves?
im doing the scissor hash wrong, no wonder its lame.
have a killer weekend mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2012)

I have been duped and shall not forget it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I have been duped and shall not forget it.


lol, yeah right, you were just playing with me right. i was just trying to keep you guys on your toes and im not quite sure who got it.
i thought it was super funny.... but i dont think anyone else did, oh well. i like to keep myself amused and thought that was quite comical. your avitar is soooo creepy i cant stand it. do you like mine, im the coolest hippest poet of all times, do you know who i am? lol


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2012)

How about seperating all fan leaves, making oil from them - will be great pain relief and probably heavier in CBD (or so I have heard)
Then dry the bud (no need to trim sugar leaves) and grind up and then run through a bubble bag, I guarantee that will be some of the most potent hash as far as getting you super high is concerned, will be real interesting to see. I remember readding how Subcool said one of the best bubble hashes he ever had came from some bud his friend had to take down early due to spider mites.......



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, thanks D, those books look awesome, i want to get all 3!!!
> what kind of style of hash do you recommend me making the deep blue into?
> and should i use all the leaves?
> im doing the scissor hash wrong, no wonder its lame.
> have a killer weekend mate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2012)

DST said:


> How about seperating all fan leaves, making oil from them - will be great pain relief and probably heavier in CBD (or so I have heard)
> Then dry the bud (no need to trim sugar leaves) and grind up and then run through a bubble bag, I guarantee that will be some of the most potent hash as far as getting you super high is concerned, will be real interesting to see. I remember readding how Subcool said one of the best bubble hashes he ever had came from some bud his friend had to take down early due to spider mites.......


Yes, that sounds like a terrific idea.
I started grinding up the Deep Blue fan leaves . 
can you Please critique my last pure hash resin oil attempt DST.. Did i do this correctly. ???
Im not sure if I added too much everclear and is the product sopposed to look like this?. Its was really difficult to scrape from my glass pyrex pan. 
What type of pan do you use to let it dry in? I scraped it up with razor blades and it was difficut to get it up out of some of the uneven creavese. 
I used 5 grams of lemon skunk, it gives a real nice extra puch to my bong hits.
 i cant seem to locate subcools bubble hash making vid.. do you have it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2012)

Matt Rize has some excellent bubble hash techniques on riu


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

I have watched Matt's vid and Bills totally correct, check him out (although the one I watched he had a machine).

Anyway, that oil looks perfect, just the way I would like it. And yes, it is a pain to scrape off....not sure what else to suggest (except possibly scraping it earlier into the middle when it's still a bit moist and letting it dry further in a lump). I use one of those scrapers that you have for ceramic cooker hobs, they basically have razor blades in them as well, but make it a bit easier on the scraping technique.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2012)

I watched a couple videos about how to make Bubble Ice Hash.
but my hash didnt go from green to gold. 
I used 192 grams of trim. THe mix was Pinapple Chunk, Exodus CHeeze, BUbbleBOmb. 
I shaped the 4 micron sized globs of hashlike substance into Hearts for Valentines day. 
Can you please critique my work. I would really appreciate some feedback. 

thanks and Happy Valentines DAY!a little early.
used a lot of ice and whipped it for like 30 minutes.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 29, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I watched a couple videos about how to make Bubble Ice Hash.
> but my hash didnt go from green to gold.
> I used 192 grams of trim. THe mix was Pinapple Chunk, Exodus CHeeze, BUbbleBOmb.
> I shaped the 4 micron sized globs of hashlike substance into Hearts for Valentines day.
> ...


If you only ran it through once, do it one or two more times, you are missing out on some if you dont.

I prefer to use the same water as well... but you may have already gotten rid of it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2012)

i will remmeber that next time, thanks campy. the water was so dark and green, i knew it had magic in it, so i fed it to my outdoor plants not thinking of your suggestion. 
and i mixed the used trim into some mulch by some plants.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambs,I wouldn't be wizzing up the trim so much You just need to chop it up a bit imo, that's why you have so much green matter in your hash. When you run the weed, DO IT SEPERATE from the trim. Just grind the buds up like you would be making a joint (you don't need to coffee bean them to death).
For the other fan leaves, just snip them up a bit with scissors.
You could always try to rinse that hash through to get rid of some of the green, but then perhaps it's a bit dry already to do that.
Good luck with the rest of it.
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2012)

ahhh so you've popped your ice hash cherry eh! grats. aye what D said, less whizzing for less green colour. it's personal pref really. if it's for selling folks usually prefer sandy but if your going to roll it about in your hands it'll go brown either way.

did you get a pressing screen with the bags? i usually press most of the moisture out in the screen between some kitchen towel just to speed up the drying process. 

looks like a good return on the bag of trim tho!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 30, 2012)

eck me J out forFreeze yout trim before you start. Mine stayes in the freezer. the day before ya Hash, crunch it up real good. refreeze and run it!

Check my J out for how I do It EASY


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks for the critiques. 
what do you think is really the best amount of trim to add to make bubble hash. 
I think that might have been an error on my part as well. 
In the JC video he used 100 grams, i used almost 200. Is that an issue.?
and how much whizzing is enough. 
I had so much ice in my bags after 15 minutes of whizzing that i contiuned until most of it was gone. 
I thought the ice had to be melted for the job to be complete. 
I need to get a hash pressing screen. I hope my local smoke shops have something. 

When i checked on the hash this morning it looked alright. Most of my heart shapes stayed in one piece.
the 75 micron hash was the most crumbly, i think thats a good sign that its the best. 
In the JC video he said that his 74 micron was the best hightest quality. 

I am going to test it tonite. 
Im very happy with all my fresh herb, the pineapple chunk is simply marvalous. very very potent and smooth . Its been a cheeze and pineapple. yumy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/content/how-make-wicked-hash


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

i meant the whizzing of the dry trim before it goes into the ice etc...so probably should have said, "don't grind the trim down so much....." it seemed clear in my head at the time honest!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

DST said:


> i meant the whizzing of the dry trim before it goes into the ice etc...so probably should have said, "don't grind the trim down so much....." it seemed clear in my head at the time honest!


lmao,i never understand what you scottish lads are saying.lol
no grindy the trim down too much from now on. 
im going to be whizzing up some oil hash tonite, dst style. i think i will do as you suggest and just movie the goo around while its still plyable. you know into the middle of the glass dish.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 30, 2012)

nice for a first - dere gal 

did you just get the bags # in pics or did you get a big set

did you use high speed on that mixer 

the first time i tried it i used a mixer 

i found it beat my material up to much 

then i went to a hand drill wit a wooden spoon in it worked better for me 

an i think you beat to long 

next time if you want to go long must add more ice constantly 

when im doing alot use same water each batch i split into batches 

next time try to end less green = less beat up material 
i know this guy wont do it no other way but by hand wit a wooden spoon but his shit be kick azz
no by hand maybe go 30 mins 
i use my drill on low setting and the flat wood agains the water dont let it move to fast 

fast sharp edeges no good = chewed up material 
we just want to freeze dem all up gowd den bang them loose perioud 
strain em out dry em an smokem -an heaven awaits 

we just afta the combs ma - less green 
more of that sandy baige brown end point 

not sweet but real


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am going to attempt some Bubble tonight


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks dweezie and good luck to you tonite billy. 
I have 5 bags.. 220, 150, 75, 45, 20 microns. Im pretty diappointed with what i got. 
only a few decent green ugly heart shaped grams.. pretty lousey for 200 grams of trim, but i learned a lot. 
I bought a small walmart beater that seemed to be good, i put it on high, yes high.
Thats a cool idea dweezie, wooden spoon in my drill. i will give it a shot. 

Is all the ice sopposed to melt or is the leaf sopposed to stick on it and thats ok?

can i tell you something and dont laugh at me... i thought the "bubble " in bubble hash ment that you were sopposed to whip it up good so you got a lot of bubbles ..lol..

i realize now that it means that you want your hash to bubble when you lite it up...

all my trim is frozen, so at least i got that correct.

thanks again for all your help. im going to make some hash oil now, that i can do a bit better.. 
have a wonderful eveneing..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 30, 2012)

to me bubble beats that kief shake stuff maybe if i had a compressor compactor maybe not then 
but for now shake against bubble no presss give me the bubble 
im starting to lookinto other concentrats cause im lookin at this 
http://www.delta9vapes.com/products.php?product=Omicron-Vaporizer-1x

check out a youtube on it 
i guess i gott go to oils to use this 
ois mostly done wit butane right


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

Hash Oil, gone wrong.

i spoke too soon, my first attmept at hash oil was much better than this one. i think. 
so i had 40 grams of finely ground trim , should ave made cannabutter, but im allergic to it, so attempted hash oil.. 
i covered the fine trim up in everclear and shook it for 40 secs... 
i filtered through a 220 micron hash bag
and poured it into the container.. 
it looks like mint jello! right now, maybe it will dry to a nice golden brown.i will post a picture in a day or so.
on the flip side, my 75 micron ice hash is prettty good, it was smooth.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

The green should go, when I pour mine out at first it is also green Ambs. But again, if you have ground the trim down a bit too much then some might get through a 220micron. But don't worry if you do it again, it is always green at first.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2012)

mine was like black treacle the first go round. all barring one of the people i gave samples to liked it. some preferred it to the bubble though it's a bitch to package.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

omicron vap

if you dont know nw you know N_gga


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2012)

looks a bitch to fill D


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 31, 2012)

supposed to be a new tool out for that

wont be hard for long cause it supposed to be really good 
an stoners have great imaginations

[video=youtube;JnQ7z3CTNAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=JnQ7z3CTNAk[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> to me bubble beats that kief shake stuff maybe if i had a compressor compactor maybe not then but for now shake against bubble no presss give me the bubble im starting to lookinto other concentrats cause im lookin at this http://www.delta9vapes.com/products.php?product=Omicron-Vaporizer-1xcheck out a youtube on it i guess i gott go to oils to use this ois mostly done wit butane right


hi dweeezie, i totlally overlooked this post . That vaporizer looks cool. Will you please get one, it will be more healthy for you to medicate with that then bong or pipe. I have a volcano vaperizor, i love it, but its not portable. i looked a bit closer at the contraption and the video. It looks like it works really well. , just take your oil and go. nice idea. clean hookup.yeah i can see why donnie would say that about how to fill it up, sounds like they are working on that now. 
I dont think its worth 90 bucks either, more like $32.99. they seems a little scamerish too, cute but scammerish.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> The green should go, when I pour mine out at first it is also green Ambs. But again, if you have ground the trim down a bit too much then some might get through a 220micron. But don't worry if you do it again, it is always green at first.


CHECK THIS OUT DST.. MY HASH OIL AFTER 24 HOURS! as the tide gently goes in and out, you can see the tiny granules of sand shifting back and forth through the movements of time. Where it will go nobody knows.. just infinate space.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks blonde to me, seems to just take time for the green to disipate....probably the chlorophyl dying off.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 1, 2012)

well D it seems the table is bronish through the glass and the material is greenish 

amb-we have to pay for our credits in school and life 
so you should be learning from this
an i find in life the best lessons learned cost me (not talkin just $$)
may have paid wit time or wasted product or other ways


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2012)

yes, i agree with you dweezie.


here is what the hash oil looked like this morning. I placed it on a white cloth so that you can get a better idea of the color.
The pyrex dish is clear...
would you smoke this? to me it appears rather frightening looking.
i included a beautiful exo cheese bc bud for more enjoyable eye candy. 

i have my final yeild number for this past grow. 
I busted a lb! out.. 
5 oz cheeze
4 oz bubblebomb
7 oz pineapple chunk.
plus some nice change....
thank you everyone that participated in helping me achive my goal. 
i love you all!!! thank you and happy gardening happy medicating ALWAYS!!


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

hahaha, those dam brown tables, get me everytime!!! lol.

Well Ambs, i doesn't look too great but I am sure it'll stuck fuk you up good and proper.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

fuckin A i'd smoke it. cracking haul as well a full elbow! should keep you going while your downed tools!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 2, 2012)

well ambie im no athority on that process 
but i can say you gotta try it 
dont go by looks 

in my past days 
a pretty girl never really rocked my world 
just look pretty and give you a hard time 

an the ugly girls left me in a spasm wit my toes curled up 
did a brother right 
left me weak in the knees 

maybe that ugly stuff will do the same for you 

the blue print salution aint always da best lookin 
be nice if that was true 

im gona do sumtin wit gorilla grap 
got a few regs from one guy on a trade 
for sum of my children seeds long ago 
im gona get to them 
and im workin on sumthin wit another fine breeder of the gorilla grape 
i might try to do a thing to bring them back and sprad them around 
they are lovely plants but i have never smoked 

hah -the king of over kill-
i said all that to say the breeder im talkin to now says the all grren ones is the best head pheno 
and wont be the best looker 

dam-finally got to the point


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2012)

wow, that was a really cool poem dweezel. 
DO you know who Charles Bukowski is? He is my favorite writer and poet, you remind me of him in some ways. if you never read him. you must, he will forever change your world. 
anyway i wanted to tell you 

I WON I WON I WON I WON I WON!!! 
I WON THE CONTEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 2, 2012)

whut contest

what chu win ma


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Ambz imagine not tellin me about your other journal


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> well ambie im no athority on that process
> but i can say you gotta try it
> dont go by looks
> 
> ...


I tried to do something with those Gorilla Grapes. Ended up with two really pretty boys  

Bad news is no GG x GG crosses from me


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 3, 2012)

bill

you just made me realize i made a mistake 
i have gorilla grape
im workin on gettin 
grape stomper stomper


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

grape stomper stomper, is that like double stomped on Dweez? lol. I am sure you will remember the film, Romper Stomper? (Australian movie of note.)

I got a CCXCDXOG Stomper on the go at the mo>>>


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2012)

good morning!
hey dst, sorry i forgot .. whats the exodus cheese bc a product of.. i know its a male DPQ( is that Deep Purple Querkel?) and the exo cheese uk only clone?

Hi Scotty! lol..welcome to my 12/12 journal.. nice to have you here. 
hi bc99 whats your avi?

Hi Dweezie. I won an ERBO.. which stands for.... Elecro respritory ballaistic Optimizer 

The contest was through my medicial mj doctors office and thier patient forum. for The best bud picture. I need to thank you very much for helping me win. 
You helped my decide what picture to submit. I submitted that Bob Marley with the Bubblebomb photo that you reposted from a group i presented a while ago. 
Thanks for doing that for me. 
This little apparatice is AMAZZinG.. i was so so so stoned last night from smoking that little cherry cheeze livers bud .. god damn. 
Its battery operated , has a fan, you add 1 tsp of water to the unit.... So you press the button , light the bud and the fan sucks the smoke down and through the straw and you just slowly let it fill in your lungs. You dont need to put your mouth on the straw. I cant believe how well this thing worked. It came highly recommended from the 2 girls at the dispensary. I had a 50 dollar gift certificate and this was exactly 50 bucks.. 

I scraped all the hash oil up , this is my big dark pile.. lol.. it smells wierd. but i will sample it this weekend. 

oh i also won some pot leaf earings, pot leaf keychain holder and a 25 dollar visa card..
Ill post that winning picture again.. 
i hope everyone has a wonderful day and fantastic weekend. 
take it easy
Amber


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

Absolutely not, she has a lesbian lover and is repulsed by the thought of sausages, lol....sorry to disappoint geez.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

I love that, _*It's Scientific*_, lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2012)

cool prize! i loved the 'Ballistic' bit quite what's ballistic about it though i couldn't figure. cool none the less.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi donnie! could it have to do with the Hydrofuge filtration process? wow finally friday, i have a fun evening planned. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Absolutely not, she has a lesbian lover and is repulsed by the thought of sausages, lol....sorry to disappoint geez.



lol..what the hell? lol.. what are you talking about? 


DST said:


> I love that, _*It's Scientific*_, lol....


me too.
I found the post you so kindly typed for me a while ago when i asked....of the history of the exodus cheese backcross.. lol...this is going to be interesting explaining this to my friends.LMAO!! 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/443307-dr-ambra-trycombs-summer-bud-16.html#post6433117

looking at this pix .. i think i did get the purple pheno's..cuz my girls looked exactly like that picture.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

I was replying to a post from Dweezil and he asked if it had a partner, I assumed he was referring to the Stomper OG, and the fact is, I only have one other stomper og and that's also a girl, so they are stomper lovers...but my post looks kind of fukkin doff since dweezils post has been removed/deleted. Either that or I have had a frontal labotamy and have still to realise it and completely imagined that post........


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol..what the hell? lol.. what are you talking about?
> 
> me too.
> I found the post you so kindly typed for me a while ago when i asked....of the history of the exodus cheese backcross.. lol...this is going to be interesting explaining this to my friends.LMAO!!
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2012)

your mafkee.dst...haha
i love deleting posts like that..lol..good one dweezie.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cool prize! i loved the 'Ballistic' bit quite what's ballistic about it though i couldn't figure. cool none the less.


When you smoke out of it, it makes you go ballistic


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 3, 2012)

you funny my dude 


amb that is one nice list of winnings 
and could not have gone to a nicer person 

you deserve them 
is why you got them
now enjoy them

you go girl 
1Luv


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah D 
sorry i did remove a post i changed my mind on it i dont remember what it was or why i snatched it now 
seems like it was days ago in my mind an im not dat high


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> an im not dat high


Better get on it 

Im working on elevating my spirits as I type


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank god dweez, my sanity was getting worried for it's own sanity there, lol.....


Dwezelitsame said:


> yeah D
> sorry i did remove a post i changed my mind on it i dont remember what it was or why i snatched it now
> seems like it was days ago in my mind an im not dat high


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 3, 2012)

thats funny 
sorry


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

hehe, no worries mate, Spinach Power ftw!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 5, 2012)

mobius dank was nice enough to share this story with me. Its all about DannyBoy, the man, the strain.,the legend ....which is a part of my exodus cheese backcross.........


I want to tell you the story of the strain Dannyboy and how it got it&#8217;s unusual strain name. Before I tell you about the strain let me tell you about the man. Growers by the nature of the game are a secluded lot. The Internet is a great way to still have some form of contact with other humans while not exposing your-self to the security risk of having people know where you live or even what you do. Running a grow is somewhat of a &#8220;ball and chain as you have chores to be done at least every 3 days and leaving a large indoor grow can always be a security risk so a grower can become secluded without this outlet.

I met a guy in 1993 that worked in the nighttime and seemed to always be online in the early mornings a lot as he ran a catering company that supplied coffee and donuts to job sites. Yes Blunt ran roach Coaches and they made great chili dogs! Over the years we became great friends meeting for the first time at the Jungle Juice Café in Schiphol airport in Amsterdam. I found out his name was Danny and from that day on we became brothers. I talked he listened and we saw the sites together, always returning to the net and telling all our friends about the cool shit we saw.

Danny always had my back and without getting to detailed he helped me get out of jail many times on his own dime. In 2001 I was working in Amsterdam for a seed distributor and Danny came to the cup for his second time in 2001 and on the second day passed away in his sleep at 38. Seems he had some health and job related stress issues he kept to himself. He was acting strange the night before he passed, winded, and I asked if he was ok, he replied he just needed to lie down and that&#8217;s the last time I spoke to him. Over 200 stoners from the Internet attended his funeral. His parents didn&#8217;t know a man could have so many friends. It seems everyone liked the guy.

The only true way I could think of to honor this man was to name my first strain after him. He was a big fan of fruity tasty strains and loved the Killer Queen harvested at day 55. Once I found the line I wanted to work with we selected a few males of Ortega X C99 and did some out crossing. The best female was named Taco by stoner friends who made a joke about Ortega being a food company. The male was selected from only 2 boys but heritage is everything in breeding and either would have been a great father. The final product is a hybrid Danny would have loved.

Tasting like Cherry Jolly Rancher Candy and just covered in thick large trichomes this plant is equally good as a head stash or a Bubble plant. It is so frosty I am sure the ratio when making bubble is very high. The dry kief from it is fruity and smooth and just lovely sprinkled on any bud. This weed smells and taste so much like cherries I was surprised at its finished color. Was just destiny and I am sure Blunt was helping from above...

From seed the plant stays very short with wide sharp leaf edges and a dark green color. Only topped once the females were just a short fat bush and as they matured very little stretch was present. Resin showed as early as 21 days and buy 30 days they reeked like Cherry gum drops. Later as the plant reached maturity it took on a solid white frost with a sour cherry smell, the first hit blew me away it was So tasty I was shocked. Once the buds dried and cured for 30 days I would just sit and smell the buds I almost got a Brandy snifter to do so. From clone the only difference in the growth was a faster finish

At First she was just a favorite of Jill and I and then Sunycheba got a cut and then Badboy was given the duplication project and while at it grew out several females all cherry and fruity and potent. The strain finishes very fast which is nice if you run a bit short close to harvest our phenotype was at least 10 days faster than any other strain in the garden. Her down side is she needs extra vegetive time to compete and yield heavy in soil she starts off slow and doesn&#8217;t hit her stride in the vegetive room till she&#8217;s over 30&#8221; tall. This strain has been around so much it has gained quite a following and recently a good friend Irishfatboy smoked some with Wille Nelson. My favorite story from his travels with Dannyboy in his stash is a buddy that was riding with him and when they stopped to break they had some DB bubble hash his friend says &#8220; The colors are getting to me I need to lie down. Irishfatboy sent me a great picture of his buddy passed out on a beach with a huge smile on his face.

Another grower Ganjaden grew out Danny in large tubs full of soil and his results were amazing with his first harvest from a single pack of seeds coming in at over 26 ounces from 6 females. The more people grew her out the more everyone liked her.
I once did a thread on Overgrow detailing the 2001 Cannabis Cup and I mentioned Danny and his story and basically we sold out of the strain over night. We also have a Dannyboy BX or backcross that is a bit larger and more Killer Queen Dominant and that sold out as well. There are a few packs around but its not an easy strain to acquire in seed form anymore. The good news is a great cutting is pretty easy to find as more DB has been grown out than any TGA gear!

We have just released in limited numbers a Dannyboy X Spacequeen hybrid I named Danielle, which will be a limited offering and is available now at Cannaseur.com. We are making Dannyboy 2 but the Taco male was lost and the new cross will not be released until I am satisfied its better than the original. Dannyboy was also used in Sunychebas cross Black Cherry, the Black Russian father gave this hybrid a vivid magenta coloring in some phenotypes there aren&#8217;t many left in stock.

Even though not many at Hightimes knew of him or about his death, Danny was truly an American Stoner working his ass off running a business and relaxing with a nice bowl after work. Unfortunately due to the drug war it was usually brick weed, he never complained but he sure smiled when I sent him a care pack. He was the coolest dude I ever met and loosing him was like loosing my brother. He is truly the founding member of TGA and I miss him everyday.
I&#8217;d like to thank Danny Danko for allowing me to tell his story.
Respect and Honor


----------



## mugan (Feb 6, 2012)

wow so much stoner history it blew my mind. do you know what he died off?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 6, 2012)

a very good but sad read 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

your welcome dweezie, yes DAnny Boy died too young..very sad because he was so nice. 

Mugz i wondered that myself. He died a day into the Cannabis Cup. at least you know he was happy his last hours. . the article said he was used to smoking brick weed, do you think all the good weed was too much for him to handle? Maybe he had a bad heart. who knows. 

i made canna butter last night and will be testing it this evening. Im hoping that using ghee butter instead of normal butter will make it work better for me. I also cut down my amount of trim to one oz instead of my normal 2 oz which gave me white outs. 
I will test it on an english muffin and if all goes well i will be making some fudge cookie otta it. 
One thing i noticed using ghee butter is that it didnt stink up the house at all like the regular butter does. 
have very nice day
Amberzootskistiengheeburg


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 6, 2012)

gluck wit yo project ma

njoy

1Luv


----------



## 80degreez (Feb 6, 2012)

Sup Dr. Ambra
hit me up, ill share my recipe for the perfect hash oil


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2012)

i am ending this journal now.
thank you everyone that has participated in this journal. It has been a really fun journey. I learned a lot and had a lot of fun. 
thank you for all your support and input, I really appreciate it. 
take care
love 
amber


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing some of your crazy with us Ambs, you gonna have another journal?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> wake an bake on some nice sour cheese and bubble hash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

twas fun Doc! see you in a while. i hear the big 600 in the sky is good for desert growing


----------



## ohmy (Feb 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i am ending this journal now.
> thank you everyone that has participated in this journal. It has been a really fun journey. I learned a lot and had a lot of fun.
> thank you for all your support and input, I really appreciate it.
> take care
> ...


 Good luck Doc, Just wanted to let ya know that one finally is showing sex and is a girl  Hope you will be able to stop in and say hi from time to time. My last batch of butter i used 1 1/2 zips of trim and like the 2 zip trim per lb of butter better, Was not super high grade stuff, but two 3 cookies did the job, I like the oat meal cookies the best so far. seems to hide everything real well...Thank you for the inspiration to be a better grower along with all the wonderful bud porn  I really enjoyed all the pictures and you great threads, >>>>Peace >>>>OHMY<<<<


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice Growing Doc. 

Your thread always had beauty on every page


----------



## kether noir (Feb 11, 2012)

good luck doc


----------



## C.Indica (Feb 11, 2012)

Fun journal, see you in the future.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

RIU is a lot less colourful of late


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

damn ambs that ex cheese tastes like it's laced with demerol it's so oily. i'm gonna keep this strain going girl. i am re-vegging and she's a beauty. have 3 other clones vegging as well. getting some master kush in the rotation with the cheese and brasil and my bagseed wonder, the queen of dankness herself Madonna lol have 6 clones and 4 other of her daughters flowering. we love this weed so we keep it in with the name strains and she definitely holds her own 
you good? sure hope so


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey chica, how's trick's matey!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2012)

Hope your good Amb's, was a blast having you around and i'll second what Don said, " you were the freaky/fun on the forum " 
Keep Well 

cinder's


----------

